# Show your Doxa`s



## thies wunder (Feb 12, 2006)

last year i bought "some" Doxa`s.
Now it`s time to show you my collection.
I hope you show me yours !

First of all in 2006 came the caribbean from "Dibetu" ireland


the next brute was the seahunter for about $1000


the third was the divingstar 10/100 in very good condition !!!
many thanks to Andreas Croll


the latest and the first in 2007 was the T-graph.It`s a tool watch for winner !:-d


now with my 750T Pro and the Sharky 300T i have 6 watches from Doxa


i am looking forward to what this year will bring!

Thies:-!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Great pics!

I have "only" three :-d, got them all in '06. The Pro and Divinstar GMT were bought new, while the Sharkie was "gently used" by a previous owner.....


----------



## gsm (Aug 9, 2006)

Seems that I need to start branching out with another color;-) Gsm


----------



## markrichardsonno9 (Mar 29, 2006)

T Bone said:


> Great pics!
> 
> I have "only" three :-d, got them all in '06. The Pro and Divinstar GMT were bought new, while the Sharkie was "gently used" by a previous owner.....


T-bone , i,m sure you have a mil strap , do you have a pic of your GMT on it ?
Awsome pics from everyone :-!


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

I also have an old 300t sharkhunter but no pictures of it.


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

Sorry but only one here.

SUB 750T COSC


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

My T-Graph


----------



## bpax (Aug 5, 2006)

My two:










Cheers,
Bill


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

Here are my babies! The 300T on mesh is at Jack's getting a make over! I'll post pics on its return.
Andy


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Love the Sharkie on the factory strap


----------



## Tonyh (Feb 11, 2006)

I only have the one Doxa, and with a baby on the way it looks like it could be sometime before the next one.

What I need is a good book full of Doxa pic's and stories to keep me going in the days ahead, until I can buy the next Doxa (Hint, Hint, Doc) ;-) 

Tonyh


----------



## Tonyh (Feb 11, 2006)

I only have the one Doxa, and with a baby on the way it looks like it could be sometime before the next one.

What I need is a good book full of Doxa pic's and stories to keep me going in the days ahead, until I can buy the next Doxa (Hint, Hint, Doc) ;-) 

Tonyh

Sorry forgot the pic.

Tonyh


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

Tonyh said:


> I only have the one Doxa, and with a baby on the way it looks like it could be sometime before the next one.
> 
> What I need is a good book full of Doxa pic's and stories to keep me going in the days ahead, until I can buy the next Doxa (Hint, Hint, Doc) ;-)
> 
> ...


Tony,

Don't feel bad for having just one. The one you have is a whopper! I passed one up last year, and am still kicking myself for it!!! And I too need Doc Pete's book:-!

Andy


----------



## DoxaDavid (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree with Poorman Tony. Owning one Doxa is a special thing!:gold 

I love my T-Graph.


----------



## popeye (Sep 28, 2006)

I only have one, looking to get one more some day sooooon!


----------



## markrichardsonno9 (Mar 29, 2006)

FANTASTIC pic Popeye :-! 

Regards


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

*Have these two at the moment*


















Had this one, sold it back to the guy I bought it from a year later. LOL.


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2006)

Here are mine, did'nt get the T-Graph in these pics, I will later.
Deco, Divingstar, Cribbean, 600Pro(Dirk Pitt), restored 300Pro


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

My only two... #69 and #42 out of 250.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow guys, some awesome pics of some fantastic watches!



markrichardsonno9 said:


> T-bone , i,m sure you have a mil strap , do you have a pic of your GMT on it ?
> Awsome pics from everyone :-!


Mark, I do have the mil strap, but I left it at home for this trip (currently in Baghdad working a construction project-"will risk mortar and rocket attacks for watches" :-d). I never got around to trying it on the GMT or Sharkie yet, (got the GMT maybe a month before I left, and the Sharkie about a week before I left). I've only tried it on the Pro so far, but really like it and look forward to trying it on the others when I get home. Should have brought more watches/straps here, gets boring at times! The GMT is just coming back to me from repair, and it is the only watch I brought except for my work Yao/Seiko.


----------



## markrichardsonno9 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks T-Bone , I just sent you a e-mail :-! 

Regards


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

Here are mine.

Dave

The one that started it all, I managed to find this mint 600T









The next one I got was this 300T Seahunter that needed a little TLC, but it turned out OK, IMO.









Then I jumped on the 750T Caribbean list









I found a NIB Seahunter 300T, so I could pass it up. It is still in the original Doxa wrapping.









The last one to join the club was my Divingstar GMT


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

My first ever Doxa. 









Shortly followed by this Mint (came in still with original plastic wrap) preowned.


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 28, 2006)

Doxa600TDiver said:


> I agree with Poorman Tony. Owning one Doxa is a special thing!:gold
> 
> I love my T-Graph.


I don't mind people using my photos, but you act like these are yours.o|

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=30244

or you are my lost twin.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Johnny P said:


> I don't mind people using my photos, but you act like these are yours.o|
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=30244
> 
> or you are my lost twin.


I'd be flattered. Bet his wrist is far more hairy than yours. Nothing more distracting than trying to focus on a watch worn by a Wookie. :-d


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

This looks like an ancient thread, but I would love to show my Doxa. I can't seem to get it off my wrist, and the Soprad is spot on. I am very impressed.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in....good thread to revive!! All the best guys Dave


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

I picked up Ripper's COSC 750T Pro in 4/2013:








... and JGallo's Searambler T-Graph just today:


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

estrickland said:


> I picked up Ripper's COSC 750T Pro in 4/2013:
> View attachment 1858210
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the T-Graph. Maybe we need to arrange another local GTG so I can see that baby in the flesh ;-)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

estrickland said:


> I picked up Ripper's COSC 750T Pro in 4/2013:
> View attachment 1858210
> 
> 
> ...


great pair!! Congrats and enjoy them both...all the best Dave


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

Caribbean and 600T


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats on such a drool worthy collection! In particular that searambler t-graph...that limited run baby is my personal favourite and deserves the title of the doxa holy grail! Lovely!



DaveandStu said:


> I'm in....good thread to revive!! All the best guys Dave


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations on acquiring THE holy grail for a lot of us Doxa lovers! That Searambler T-Graph is gorgeous! With only 75 in existence, two get posted on this thread on the same page...what`re the odds!!! 



estrickland said:


> I picked up Ripper's COSC 750T Pro in 4/2013:
> View attachment 1858210
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks very much ssultan......it took a bit of dedication to get them together,here in Aus!! Would be keen to see all the members 600T-Graphs and see how many can be accounted for out of each production run....all the best Dave


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

ssultan said:


> Congratulations on acquiring THE holy grail for a lot of us Doxa lovers! That Searambler T-Graph is gorgeous! With only 75 in existence, two get posted on this thread on the same page...what`re the odds!!!


Thanks, SSultan/D&S - and amazing watches gents!

This 1979 Seiko 7549-7010 *just* came in from Japan and I almost passed on the T-Graph, 
but in the end I won myself over with the powerful "c'mon - 2 Register Searambler" argument.


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Heading out for dinner. Doxa Sub 5000T Sharkhunter on rubber.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Great revived thread with tons of great Doxa eye candy! I only have two to contribute....

*


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

stew77 said:


> *Great revived thread with tons of great Doxa eye candy! I only have two to contribute....
> 
> *


Top stuff Stew !a couple of pearlers mate....all the best Dave


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Top stuff Stew !a couple of pearlers mate....all the best Dave


*Thanks very much for the kind words Dave! *:-!*

Your T-GRAPH trifecta is stunning and incredibly mind blowing!!!! *|>|> * (That trifecta must have been incredibly difficult to put together.)*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

I got three to contribute.Awesome Doxas guys. Wouldn't mind owning a chrono Rambler.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

My first Doxa arrived today, a 1500T Searambler! Love the watch... Please excuse the crappy pics, only had my phone handy.


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

kscarrol said:


> My first Doxa arrived today, a 1500T Searambler! Love the watch... Please excuse the crappy pics, only had my phone handy.
> 
> View attachment 2039426
> 
> ...


Your pics look great. I look forward to receiving my 1500T Searambler sometime next week.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

You're going to love the 1500T!! A beautiful watch... :-!


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 2038954


I wish they would bring back that bezel, so cool. :-!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Quotron said:


> I wish they would bring back that bezel, so cool. :-!


I agree! A new sharkie with that bezel would be a great variation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

stew77 said:


> *Great revived thread with tons of great Doxa eye candy! I only have two to contribute....
> 
> *


Awesome duo Chris !

See your 750T first time on stock BOR bracelet. Looks great !


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## watchittick (Mar 24, 2014)

It does not get much better than a 1200T DWL only 99 ever made. Dr. Pete stated his all time favorite!

This one is mint and on a Hadley Roma MB4436W curved end bits 20mm Pilot Bracelet with an extension in order to preserve the original BOR one.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Shes my favorite Orange diver :-!


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I think that who resurrected this thread had a great idea. IMHO this thread should go on forever.
Now I'll start my contribution to this great thread.:-!

First with the rarest in my stable. These two watches are the only ones like that in the wild.





Hope you enjoyed them.

Michael


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I got quite few more to post in here and after few replies I will post some more beauties.

Michael


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

MTJO said:


> I think that who resurrected this thread had a great idea. IMHO this thread should go on forever.
> Now I'll start my contribution to this great thread.:-!
> 
> First with the rarest in my stable. These two watches are the only ones like that in the wild.
> ...



Holy cow,

that two pieces are absolutely gorgeous !
Never seen these models before.

Especially the yellow one with the Poseidon logo.
Like all the stuff from Poseidon.

I am a diver and have many parts of my equipment from Poseidon.

Again Michael, great DOXA's !


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

MTJO said:


> I think that who resurrected this thread had a great idea. IMHO this thread should go on forever.
> Now I'll start my contribution to this great thread.:-!
> 
> First with the rarest in my stable. These two watches are the only ones like that in the wild.
> ...


Beautiful pieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

exc-hulk said:


> Holy cow,
> 
> that two pieces are absolutely gorgeous !
> Never seen these models before.
> ...


I dive for years with Poseidon equipment and I'm still using the XTREME regulator and octopus. About four years ago I changed from a Poseidon Besea BCD to a Halcyon Eclipse but sometimes I still think about the comfortability of the Poseidon BCD.

Michael


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Now, here's my bunch of the 300T Re-issues in four colours.



Michael


----------



## watchittick (Mar 24, 2014)

The Poseidon and light blue (NUMA) are fantastic to complement this Seahunter Professional one all complete with a certificate signed by Dr. Clive Cussler himself!
The 300T Re-issue with the "bicycle chain" style bracelet being top of the Holy Grail Tree for Doxa SUBs with the 1200T DWL and 1967 Conquistador.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MTJO said:


> I think that who resurrected this thread had a great idea. IMHO this thread should go on forever.
> Now I'll start my contribution to this great thread.:-!
> 
> First with the rarest in my stable. These two watches are the only ones like that in the wild.
> ...


keep the pics coming Michael...amazing pieces ..all the best Dave


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Now let's look at the oldest Sub I have, a rare vintage as per our own Dr. Pete.
A Synchron, US Divers Doxa on an original BOR bracelet and clasp.:-!


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Now let's move up to 20 pieces issues:

First, still in plastic wrap, my 750 MilPro, one of 20.



Then, my 750 MilShark COSC, as well one of 20, bought in Grand Cayman during a Searaider few years ago. It was the last one in captivity, so to speak.



Michael


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Love this watch :-!


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

New to me, 1200T Sharkie&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Let's have some more colours beside orange.

Here is a 600T Divingstar



And here's my beautiful 750T Caribbean.


----------



## watchittick (Mar 24, 2014)

I am going to take the great 600T Divingstar up a notch with the 1000T Divingstar COSC in excellent condition on a Hadley Roma MB4436W curved end bits 20mm Pilot Bracelet with an extension in order to preserve the original BOR one. I wish they made more models with a Divingstar dial including a 1200T and 1500T as yellow is the renowned color dial for divers. The 750T Divingstar COSC is probably the rarest of them all and is the larger size case than the 600T & 1000T.


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

The 750T Divingstar COSC is a great watch indeed. I saw it in action at Searaider as few of the guys have them. 
Beautiful indeed. Maybe I should try to add one to my stable…if I can find one.

Michael


----------



## tct2062 (Nov 4, 2011)

My 1200T Project Aware


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Here's another grail for your enjoyment: my T-Graph 40th Anniv. fitted with an 5000T bracelet.



Michael


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

Finally my first Doxa's here. My wrist is quite small (16,5 cm), but I really love the look of the 1500T Professional. 
The bracelet is also beautiful and with a perfect fit, but now I'm trying my Isofrane.


----------



## brucebobby (Dec 28, 2011)

My latest: 1500T. Probably too big for my 6.5 inch wrist, but can you ever have too much orange?









Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's my old timer, the "Black Lung"


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

nanuq said:


> Here's my old timer, the "Black Lung"


That's a DOXA!!!! Beauty...all the best Dave


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

nanuq said:


> Here's my old timer, the "Black Lung"


Holy,

that old "thing" is just nice.

Really rare piece. And in great shape...


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

nanuq said:


> Here's my old timer, the "Black Lung"


That's the ultimate Doxa Vintage Grail in my book!
Just beautiful!

Michael


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

A Merry Christmas 4000T Doxa.


----------



## watchittick (Mar 24, 2014)

"To have an Orange Dial Professional Doxa SUB 1200T or not to have an Orange Dial Professional Doxa SUB 1200T?" That is The Question!

Shakespeare's Hamlet Act 3, Scene 1, Page 3 now revised in accordance with the Book of Gospel Doxa SUB!

Now why not have two of these? Can you spot the difference?


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

watchittick said:


> Can you spot the difference?


Um ... The DWL is set just a tad faster? ;-)

Very nice pair, there!


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Ohhhh!! This DWL is one of my favourites!
Here's mine in action down on a japanese wreck in Truck Lagoon!
Speaking of Truk Lagoon. My next posting will be from Truk or Yap
in Micronesia with the latest Doxas in my stable!!



Happy Holidays and Happy New Year!!

Michael


----------



## 23gym23 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great thread! Glad to see all the recent posts....here's my contribution :-!.


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

Gotta love 'em!


----------



## watchittick (Mar 24, 2014)

Just came in a 1000T TUSA Limited Edition 100 pieces. I have put it on a NATO strap, same colors as Sean Connery James Bond 007 on the Rolex Submariner in Dr. No until a Hadley Roma steel pilot bracelet curved ends with extension arrives . The Caribbean Blue (almost Prussian Blue) has the orange minute hand that should have been on the 1200T NUMA Dark Blue IMHO


----------



## watchittick (Mar 24, 2014)

I have now put it on the Hadley Roma Pilot 20mm MB4436W Bracelet Curved with the extension


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice watch on a nice bracelet, but where's the original bracelet that the watch came with? That was a nice bracelet as well.

Michael


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I promised over a week ago that I'll post my last additions to my stable from either Yap or Truk Lagoon. But the modern technology is not the same in different places around the Pacific so I couldn't do it until now.
Now I'm in Guam Airport with some time in hand and with, finally, a good wifi connection so I can fulfill my promise.
We were in Yap for 10 days to dive with Manta Rays. ( that I'll cover on an other post ). Right at the first Greeting Meeting I saw orange&#8230;at somebody's wrist.
That was Bill Ackler the owner of Manta Ray Bay Resort and a legend around this parts of the Pacific, and recently inducted ( in October 2014 ) in the International Scuba Diving Hall of Fame in Grand Cayman. I think we, the Searaiders, ought to pay a visit to the Hall of Fame in February on our Searaider Dive Rally.
Bill is a great guy, friendly and has tones of scuba knowledge. He was sporting his DOXA 1000T Pro and was really impressed by my two beauties.
He's a big guy and the 4000T looked really good on him.

Anyway enough talk and here's some pictures.

Here's the precious trophy Bill received when he was inducted in the International Scuba Diving Hall of fame
together with my last two DOXA additions to my stable. 


A close up of the plaque on the base of the trophy again together with my last two additions.


And here's a picture of me ( the nice looking guy on the left ) and Bill Acker showing off their DOXAS at the helm of the S/V MNUW
the South Pacific sail ship turned restaurant at Bill's resort Manta Ray Bay Resort.


Cheers,

Michael


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I promised over a week ago that I'll post my last additions to my stable from either Yap or Truk Lagoon. But the modern technology is not the same in different places around the Pacific so I couldn't do it until now.
Now I'm in Guam Airport with some time in hand and with, finally, a good wifi connection so I can fulfill my promise.
We were in Yap for 10 days to dive with Manta Rays. ( that I'll cover on an other post ). Right at the first Greeting Meeting I saw orange&#8230;at somebody's wrist.
That was Bill Ackler the owner of Manta Ray Bay Resort and a legend around this parts of the Pacific, and recently inducted ( in October 2014 ) in the International Scuba Diving Hall of Fame in Grand Cayman. I think we, the Searaiders, ought to pay a visit to the Hall of Fame in February on our Searaider Dive Rally.
Bill is a great guy, friendly and has tones of scuba knowledge. He was sporting his DOXA 1000T Pro and was really impressed by my two beauties.
He's a big guy and the 4000T looked really good on him.

Anyway enough talk and here's some pictures.

Here's the precious trophy Bill received when he was inducted in the International Scuba Diving Hall of fame
together with my last two DOXA additions to my stable. 


A close up of the plaque on the base of the trophy again together with my last two additions.


And here's a picture of me ( the nice looking guy on the left ) and Bill Acker showing off their DOXAS at the helm of the S/V MNUW
the South Pacific sail ship turned restaurant at Bill's resort Manta Ray Bay Resort.


Cheers,

Michael


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## watchittick (Mar 24, 2014)

I have kept the original BOR bracelet safe for posterity!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just got this lovely weirdo


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Just got this lovely weirdo


fantastic...congrats


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks to the history associated with them (and of course the technical specs) I have been interested in Doxa's orange-faced watches for quite some time and used the current discounted prices as an excuse to finally get one and it arrived today!










My Sub 1200T Professional:










Sure I've only had it a few hours, but I couldn't be happier with the quality of the finish and the fit. Thanks to the design of the cushion case, the watch seems to fit much smaller than its 42mm would indicate (and still fits nicely under a shirt cuff) and the BOR bracelet seems like it will be extremely comfortable over the long haul.










All of my diving is currently done at the desk but this might soon have me dreaming of exploring some Great Lakes shipwrecks...


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations. The Professional is definitely 'the' Doxa for a collector to own. Don't get me wrong, the others are sharp, but the Professional... just something about it.


----------



## Jwon (Jan 11, 2015)

Old dress Doxa.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks supawabb. It hasn't left my wrist since I got it and has already drawn more than a few comments and compliments.


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

Great watches everyone. Just a pair at the moment.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

MTJO said:


> I promised over a week ago that I'll post my last additions to my stable from either Yap or Truk Lagoon. But the modern technology is not the same in different places around the Pacific so I couldn't do it until now.


Awright Michael, I give up. Been all over the internet this morning and I can't find the stories about your two Sub 300s posted earlier. Only one of each are known to exist? Are they prototypes? Do you have more pictures to share? Dying to know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

dinexus said:


> Awright Michael, I give up. Been all over the internet this morning and I can't find the stories about your two Sub 300s posted earlier. Only one of each are known to exist? Are they prototypes? Do you have more pictures to share? Dying to know!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These two watches are 300T re-issue and they were moded by Jack at different times. The blue one was an idea of one of the long time members of this forum and done years ago by Jack and features in Dr. Pete's Book, the yellow one was my idea and was done by Jack as well about 7 years ago.
So, they're only ones in the world like that and because of that are kinda expensive.
Hope I answered your questions but if you need more just shoot me a message.

Michael


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

MTJO said:


> These two watches are regular production, so to speak.
> The one on the left of Bill Acker's Scuba Hall of Fame trophy is the Doxa Mission 31 number 18 of the 31 pieces that Fabien Cousteau had down with him on the Aquarius.
> The one on the right of the trophy is a Doxa 4000T Professional with a Sapphire Bezel and is nr 18 of 200 or 250. You can find them described on Doxa site collection.
> 
> ...


Ahh, that's pretty awesome!

Then what about these two 300Ts? Even rarer, right?

NUMA 1 Photo by watchdive | Photobucket

Doxa 300 Poseidon 3 Photo by watchdive | Photobucket


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I just edited my post and you can get the answer there.


----------



## cobravision (Dec 16, 2014)

My first one  I have another on the way !


----------



## cobravision (Dec 16, 2014)

Today's new one


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Sharkhunter!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Berserkir (Jul 23, 2009)

Fantastic pics, watches an thread!!!

Thank you very much.

a greats.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Enjoying my 1200T Pro immensely, hope to own more Doxa's in the near future!


----------



## guy0783 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not getting as much wrist time lately, but going thru the forum has me itching to break it out again!


----------



## Berserkir (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful, thanks!!


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's my 1000T Pro.


----------



## watchittick (Mar 24, 2014)

The photos of the 1200T Professional; A masterpiece to be cherished. Top of the Doxa SUB tree of Holy Grails


----------



## watchittick (Mar 24, 2014)

Valentine's Day Special showing.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/doxa...ection-help-new-doxa-sub-readers-1555890.html


----------



## zenith_bg (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello everybody. Greeting from Bulgaria.
I have one favorite Doxa 1944.


----------



## bocapod (Mar 3, 2015)

My first doxa. I notice that instead of holes for a springbar, the lugs have pins. Anyone know where springbars can be found for thse lugs? 18 mm.


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

bocapod said:


> View attachment 3167402
> View attachment 3167410
> My first doxa. I notice that instead of holes for a springbar, the lugs have pins. Anyone know where springbars can be found for thse lugs? 18 mm.


Try Otto Frei Call 1-510-832-0355 For Watch Parts


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

And this one is now added to the collection. Sigh. Way too many


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Aquaman!

Rick


----------



## knightsofjersey (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are mine


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

300T diving star & 300 no T


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

mark1972 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice Mark. Given it saw some action it is in great shape.


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dan01 said:


> Very nice Mark. Given it saw some action it is in great shape.


Thanks! Love the feel of the Titanium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## lukaspl21 (Jul 21, 2011)

My first Doxa and i think not last


----------



## papazulu (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

My 1500T again. I watched "three days of the condor" yesterday and it looked like Robert Redford was wearing a 300T sharkhunter on some kind of burly strap. I haven't noticed that before and of course I could be wrong as well.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> My 1500T again. I watched "three days of the condor" yesterday and it looked like Robert Redford was wearing a 300T sharkhunter on some kind of burly strap. I haven't noticed that before and of course I could be wrong as well.


You're not wrong 

Three Days of the Condor (1975)

And it has been discussed on the forum before.


----------



## sinizurri (Jun 6, 2013)

Got it, finally! Big thanks to WUS-member pipeyeti!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Great afternoon with my son

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinizurri (Jun 6, 2013)

Desk diving day!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Trying NATO for a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romax (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone seen this early dial yet?


----------



## axod (Nov 27, 2013)

I am afraid that is not an early dial. The dial has been either repainted or replaced by an other one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## romax (Apr 9, 2015)

Are you absolutely certain? You can 100% rule out that this watch isn't a prototype used by Urs Eschle btw 1962 and 1966?


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

arutlosjr11 said:


>


God that's pretty much perfect 
sell it to me


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> God that's pretty much perfect
> sell it to me


No need, Doxa sells them too. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Upon my Grandfather 1936


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## dedipapasachi (May 6, 2015)

My first doxa


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

dedipapasachi said:


> My first doxa
> View attachment 3884602


Great place to start.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Look what my bezzy mate Thunderdaddy sent me! Only an original BOR Expandro bracelet for my Silver Shark!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

New shoes. Really like the blue with orange.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Another new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geddy (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## TimmyBoston (Apr 24, 2011)

wellyite said:


> Another new strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this


----------



## TimmyBoston (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## leopardprey (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks good on your wrist. Is that a 1200 or a 1500?


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

leopardprey said:


> Looks good on your wrist. Is that a 1200 or a 1500?


Looks like a 1500, due to the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimmyBoston (Apr 24, 2011)

leopardprey said:


> Looks good on your wrist. Is that a 1200 or a 1500?


1500.

Thanks.


----------



## dirktime (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks to Karol from Poland I could complete my color scheme, the 600T-gr is now my daily wear....


----------



## TimmyBoston (Apr 24, 2011)

SUB750T Caribbean


----------



## Stevebuk (Feb 27, 2006)

My 750T "Whiteshark".


----------



## Ninerzulu (Dec 22, 2014)

I thought a "Whiteshark" was a silver dial Sharkhunter.


----------



## Stevebuk (Feb 27, 2006)

Ninerzulu said:


> I thought a "Whiteshark" was a silver dial Sharkhunter.


The first 50 or so 750T Sharkhunters had white minute hands before they switched to orange. It's an unofficial name christened on this forum.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ninerzulu said:


> I thought a "Whiteshark" was a silver dial Sharkhunter.


That's a "Silvershark".


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Matt_wool83 said:


> That's a "Silvershark".


With the cool bracelet!!...


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Vintage Doxa for Friday


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Other vintage!!

Greetings!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TimmyBoston (Apr 24, 2011)

Some NATO Straps on my 1200.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice, Tim. I think NATO straps look great on the 1200. You have some stylish ones there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimmyBoston (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks. Also thanks for the recommendation on where to buy them.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

My 1200 on Pacific blue NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimemiT (Dec 6, 2014)

I know nothing about this NOS pair. Maybe 1960's? They have a claimed 20 atm of water resistance, and don't have screw-down crowns. 
The action of the crown is stiff and I wonder if the claimed hydrophobia is due to a tight well sealed crown bushing.
Or very old stiff lubricant. The timekeeping is spot on, however.


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)

Cal.140 from 1959


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

By the pool,


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Pre-dive water check.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## The King (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi to everybody.
Here are a couple photos of my Doxa watches hard at work.

Doxa 600T during a sandstorm in Turkmenistan









Doxa 1000T during the festival of colors in India









A Doxa 600T toolwatch hard at work in a oil refinery in India


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

A few in the last couple of years. Only the Sharkhunter remains - for the time being...


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Trying this on rubber. Tempted to get an isofrane.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Get one, they're totally worth the $.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Isofrane on the way, for now some NATO colour.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Anthraxabuz (Jun 2, 2009)

ds760476 said:


> A few in the last couple of years. Only the Sharkhunter remains - for the time being...


Nice velcro you´ve got there! Which brand is it?

BR


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geddy (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Here are my humble pair.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

you go boy ; )


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Arrived today!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

mekenical Amazing pictures beautiful watch!!


----------



## Plongeur78 (Jul 27, 2013)

My SUB 300T Aqualung


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> mekenical Amazing pictures beautiful watch!!


Thanks, got it yesterday, really happy!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The necessary lume pic.


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

The Sharkhunter 300T with new BOR bracelet acquired by luck.



















Greetings.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

mekenical said:


> The necessary lume pic.


I like that bezel choice with the pro it really lifts the whole dial and legibility of the piece imo....all the best mate....


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> I like that bezel choice with the pro it really lifts the whole dial and legibility of the piece imo....all the best mate....


It makes it look bigger I think, and actually does seem to increase legibility. I absolutely love it. 
Thanks 
Ken


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

mekenical said:


> It makes it look bigger I think, and actually does seem to increase legibility. I absolutely love it.
> Thanks
> Ken


I have the same bezel on my 4000T and I wish the bezel Lume lasted longer and was visible longer.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

T Bone:
Awesom watches. However I've never met an owner.
Which means absolutely nothing.
We have a T Bone chap here in Texas USA. Money
Bags oil type. Always trying to get "face Time" in the
Texas media.

Lou Snutt


----------



## guy0783 (Jul 25, 2012)

Felt like a Doxa day today!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## IMD90 (Nov 11, 2014)

Doxa Slim Line


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

il mio......
























m


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Landed Today! 1500T Project Aware.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Kenneth Groth (Mar 4, 2014)

I bought this beauty in a market in may. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

More pics please !


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

Here's my SUB 1200T Professional with the new BOR bracelet mounted. Love the new BOR!


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Two brothers


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)

Those are amazing, especially the first one. Where did you find it?


----------



## fatfingers (Apr 4, 2015)

Very nice! I've always wanted a Doxa - never can seem to pull the trigger though


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Shred2001 said:


> Those are amazing, especially the first one. Where did you find it?


Thanks a lot!
I like them very much too..

The first one come from USA, and is not very usual to see a sharkhunter with silver dial and neither with black minute hand. I don't know if this hand is original. I only found examples of this model with orange minute hand. If anybody could give information of that, will be nice..

The second one is older and come from Austria, It is from 1968, and is for that reason that i appreciate It.
Here is a review: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1460130

Greetings!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Catching some sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

arutlosjr11 said:


> View attachment 5664978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664986
> ...


Great photos of great watches.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

arutlosjr11 said:


> View attachment 5664978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664986
> ...


Hey Ariel, crakka trio..which one gets the most wrist time ? ..all the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

arutlosjr11 said:


> View attachment 5664978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664986
> ...


Hey Ariel, crakka trio..which one gets the most wrist time ? ..all the best Dave


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep very nice set. I so wish I had not sold my GMT. So day I will grab another one.


----------



## raccoon17 (Jan 22, 2012)

My new one  love emimmediately.https://www.google.cz/search?q=imme...ved=0CBoQvwUoAGoVChMIzdLo5I7CyAIVIZtyCh1G1gDQ


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Ariel, crakka trio..which one gets the most wrist time ? ..all the best Dave


Dave, thank you for the compliments!

I trade off most between the Mission 31 and the 1500T Searambler, which has an ton of amazing wrist presence.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

**


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Caribbean


Pro


----------



## Alex ate14 (Feb 16, 2010)

For years I've followed the Doxa forum, admiring these superb watches, now I can even contribute with a few pictures of my Doxa 4000T Professional.
I have it for 2 month and my love for it is continuously growing. It really is an amazing watch! The problem is that now I need (yes it is need not want) a Project Aware (damn that color!), a Sharkhunter, a Caribbean, a Searambler and of course at least one vintage Aqua-Lung 









And the wrist shot


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## zenith_bg (Mar 3, 2015)

My new DOXA


----------



## RUDEE (Feb 1, 2013)

Doxa 1500T Pro Project Aware


----------



## RUDEE (Feb 1, 2013)

Another Doxa in the stable.


----------



## raccoon17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Some picture of my 300T.
It is a great watch, but Seiko Sammy gets more wrist time in the end, do I need a change? :roll:


----------



## RUDEE (Feb 1, 2013)

no, put it on an Isofrane strap and take it for a ride. It will feel like you have a new watch!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

brownwld said:


> Some picture of my 300T.
> It is a great watch, but Seiko Sammy gets more wrist time in the end, do I need a change? :roll:
> 
> View attachment 5906258


Oh boy, that one looks awesome. Great shape....


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Stunning thread...beautiful Doxa's *:-!

*My only 2*


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Two gorgeous pieces Chris ! 👍


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice pics all. Starting to feel like I "need" one of these beauties. Collection is missing some orange. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Incoming Isofrane on the 1500T Project Aware,


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## bizznatchers (Jan 25, 2009)

nt


----------



## bizznatchers (Jan 25, 2009)

Heres my pair of vintage 300ts


----------



## odr78 (May 1, 2015)

From Paris... My Preciooooous..


----------



## raccoon17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Some pictures I´ve taken today due the fact I´m selling the watch...


----------



## stergios (Feb 11, 2006)

Just dropping in to say hi...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Berserkir (Jul 23, 2009)

Fatastic pics, fantastic thread. Thank you very much guys.

Someday i will be part of this family.

A greeting.


----------



## simart (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Mario1985 said:


>


Wow, awesome trio !

Especially the SUB300T. In great shape.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Mario1985 said:


>


Wow, awesome trio !

Especially the SUB300T. In great shape.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

bizznatchers said:


> Heres my pair of vintage 300ts


Badass !


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 6299226


Magnificent!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 6299226


May I ask if any were acquired new by you? Or via a amazing hunt and catch? All the best Dave


----------



## don-venditore (Sep 11, 2015)

that's mine


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

All were previously owned, purchased (individually) 6 to 9 years ago. Long, long hunt for each!



DaveandStu said:


> May I ask if any were acquired new by you? Or via a amazing hunt and catch? All the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> All were previously owned, purchased (individually) 6 to 9 years ago. Long, long hunt for each!


Very patient,well done!! Those pieces do not pop up often and stay for sale for long..beautiful pieces..all the best Dave


----------



## kgtardiff (Jul 16, 2011)

Just picked up this Sharkhunter. I have been converted to a Doxaholic. I'm already planning on getting a SUB 1500 Professional.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 6299226


Just awesome!

What a collection.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

kgtardiff said:


> Just picked up this Sharkhunter. I have been converted to a Doxaholic. I'm already planning on getting a SUB 1500 Professional.
> View attachment 6350057


Congrats !

Love that dial !


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

After a few years of being down to just my 750T Mil Shark, I recently took advantage of one of Doxa's generous sales. Of course, no sooner had I received it than I had to take a trip for work, but here's a pic I snapped the other day after I got home of my new 1200T Pro.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just one of them; been wearing my DWL for more than a week now and snapped a fresh picture earlier this morning:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

MHe225 said:


> Just one of them; been wearing my DWL for more than a week now and snapped a fresh picture earlier this morning:
> 
> View attachment 6390601


Love the dive helmet on the dial !


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

MHe225 said:


> Just one of them; been wearing my DWL for more than a week now and snapped a fresh picture earlier this morning:
> 
> View attachment 6390601


Love the dive helmet on the dial !


----------



## Joukowski (Feb 10, 2006)

Surprised how well the PVD's holding up... especially with the knocks it's taken.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

^^^
Almost, but not quite. 
You know which one I'm waiting for, Dave ;-)
Still a wee bit jealous!


----------



## simart (Oct 29, 2007)

My SUB 750 GMT on an orange NATO. I replaced the standard spring bars with curved 22mm spring bars so strap changes are quite a bit easier.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Keep on Doxing ....all the best guys..Dave


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> Merry Christmas !


ex...your pic ..100 times better!! Hopefully under the tree will be a photography step by step..or my son Stu relents and takes a few file pics for me...all the best mate Dave


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words! 

Have a great Christmas!


----------



## kgtardiff (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful photo and watch. I want one!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks !


----------



## kgtardiff (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful watch. I'm getting one. I was thinking I wanted the Sharkhunter, but your photo has turned me to the orange side...


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

kgtardiff said:


> Beautiful watch. I'm getting one. I was thinking I wanted the Sharkhunter, but your photo has turned me to the orange side...


For your first DOXA, orange is the right choice. Trust me... it's what put DOXA on the map in the '60's.


----------



## dbrad95 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

My first DOXA and my latest acquisition.


----------



## Joukowski (Feb 10, 2006)

Military sharkhunter 750T with me burning all the extra Christmas pudding at 1030pm a few nights ago. Only time you could do any decent outdoors exercise because the days are 40+C in Perth.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Been wearing this beauty over Christmas to say goodbye. Will be on its way to a lucky WUS member in the new year. We've had a brief but wonderful encounter and now it's time to move on


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

a couple from the vault...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice duo !


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Your on a roll Mario !! If you find 2 divingstars.....all the best mate Dave


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Dave


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Just unwrapped and sized up my newest Doxa. Think I'm done for awhile...


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Famous last words. That one looks great


----------



## odr78 (May 1, 2015)

Congrats !!


----------



## Martin. (Jan 30, 2011)

Doxa 300 noT


----------



## 98GPF (Mar 14, 2007)

My first. Had it about a week so far, very fond of it already.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

One of my favorites. Enjoy it.


----------



## pampermypam (Jun 14, 2006)

After scrolling through this thread, I realise I now need a Doxa in my life.


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

Here is one that I just picked up on the interwebs. The movement was restored and the rest (dial and hands) were likely refinished, as well. It was cheap enough, so I am not worried. I was after a clean 60s look dress watch. If someone knows some details about this model or the approximate age...I would welcome any recon. AFAIK, it has the 17 jewel FEF 380 movement, circa 1950s. It is manual wind. The crown is not signed, but I am not sure if it was ever that way new.

bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: FEF 380


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

url=http://postimg.org/image/983cd3inr/full/]







[/url]
image upload


----------



## azwatchman (Apr 19, 2008)

750 GMT Divingstar...


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

that is lovely. I want it!!!!



azwatchman said:


> 750 GMT Divingstar...
> 
> View attachment 6908698


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Aware 69 here









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

have a good one guys...


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

My latest acquisition. Very happy about it 
It completes my DOXA collection in terms of colours.
I'll try to take a good pic of my collection someday soon.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll show this off here too...


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

At one point I was up at 6 but now down to 3 (for the moment)

750gmt Caribbean, 750sr and 750 "rr" carribbean. That one does not get worn so another Caribbean may get purchased.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Snulle said:


> My latest acquisition. Very happy about it
> It completes my DOXA collection in terms of colours.
> I'll try to take a good pic of my collection someday soon.
> 
> View attachment 7020442


Very nice. Was that the one on eBay that looked like it was never worn?


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> Very nice. Was that the one on eBay that looked like it was never worn?


Yes it is. It's in pristine condition which I think is rather uncommon for a 10+ years watch!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

He had some nice pieces for sure. I think his 750 went for over 3k.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snulle said:


> My latest acquisition. Very happy about it
> It completes my DOXA collection in terms of colours.
> I'll try to take a good pic of my collection someday soon.
> 
> View attachment 7020442


Just really cool when a plan comes together...great addition..look forward to the pics..all the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Double up!!


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## karol1302 (Sep 13, 2011)

happy valentines day for all doxa fans


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Valentine's Day Doxa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Group pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sub 1200 Pro










And the Aquaman!....gone but not forgotten

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

In line t-graph...have a good one guys..Dave


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

isofrane!








[/URL]


----------



## tantovincoio (Jan 13, 2013)

I have this watch since 10 years,it is amazing! Anyone know where I can find more info on this vintage model? Thank you in advance Massimiliano
View attachment 7127106


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 7115690


Looks nice on that nato.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

My one and only....


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

[/URL]


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## odr78 (May 1, 2015)




----------



## odr78 (May 1, 2015)

View attachment 7356994


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

New orange strap!


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

My one and only, new photo.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

hoppes-no9 said:


> My one and only, new photo.


If you're going to have only one...that's a great one to have!


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

WVE said:


>


I recognise that watch! 😄. Looking good! 👍


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

hoppes-no9 said:


> My one and only, new photo.


Finding the "right" strap can totally change the look of a watch. Lovely!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

One of my favorites in my collection. My only Doxa for now....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## codefox (Feb 26, 2015)

The SUB is really the watch I've always wanted but I have plenty of memories with my Aquaman. It is still a Doxa!









Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

codefox said:


> The SUB is really the watch I've always wanted but I have plenty of memories with my Aquaman. It is still a Doxa!
> 
> View attachment 7717914
> 
> ...


how do they compare? Great that you got your sub


----------



## codefox (Feb 26, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> how do they compare? Great that you got your sub


Wow that picture I took is horrible. I'll have to redo that!

It's really hard to compare the watches as they're different in every meaningful way! The Aquaman is no SUB but its a neat watch. The lume is excellent and the bezel rotates on 120 clicks. With 100m water resistance and a screwdown crown I've never had any issue diving with it. I actually really like the 24 hour time markers on the dial as an interesting touch. That led to a funny discussion last week with my brother, since I use 24-hour time on any device I own and all communications, telling me no one used that. When I said lots did he said why isn't it on a watch face then. Well, there it is! There's no Jennyfish on the caseback, just the Doxa 1889 logo. Same goes for the crown, which says DOXA on it.

The Aquaman is, imo, a well executed quartz watch and one I plan to keep in my collection just to have. It will probably be a good first Doxa for any future kids and its definitely a fairly uncommon watch over here.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Very nice. My favorite Doxa.


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## nirvana996 (Dec 4, 2007)

very nice doxa!

Andy


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I never posted any photos here of my Doxa 1200T MkII. Apologies. I love the true BOR bracelet, but still wish it had the ratcheting clasp of the 4000T/5000T/6000T. Perhaps one day Doxa will offer a retrofit for this watch (hint, hint!).


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## aslan (Sep 12, 2010)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 7881074
> 
> 
> View attachment 7881082
> ...




Στάλθηκε από το ASUS_T00J μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Wrist Shot


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 7876202


Who says it isn't a dress watch? Looks great.


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)

Tourbillion87 said:


>


That's in really nice shape! Ever put it on a bund?


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Wearing the Mission 31 today.


----------



## robannenagy (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## govea (May 7, 2016)

Glad to be here with so many Doxa-aficionados. Here is mine, a 1200T Sharkhunter and I hope that there will be more...


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Haven't worn this Sharkie much since having it serviced, but love it all over again every time I put it on...


----------



## yasvopoyo (May 4, 2016)

My 200t-graph


----------



## govea (May 7, 2016)

Really a great looking watch and for me a real grail from Doxab-)


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

This new one is getting a lot of wear. Perfect as a weekend/vacation watch on NATO.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

My favorite Doxa


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

robannenagy said:


>


Great !

One of my favorite DOXA's.

Unfortunately I own one of These !


----------



## codefox (Feb 26, 2015)

exc-hulk said:


> Great !
> 
> One of my favorite DOXA's.
> 
> Unfortunately I own one of These !


Unfortunately? I love that one!

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

yasvopoyo said:


> My 200t-graph


Absolutely awesome ! 

Great shape. Love it.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

codefox said:


> Unfortunately? I love that one!
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


I mean "Unfortunately I own none of these"

:-x


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sharkie...have a good one guys..Dave


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

best regards, Frank


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## watchuseektom (Feb 6, 2015)

New to me Doxa 1200t, great little watch! Getting the new style BOR from fellow forum member, will post some pics in a few days! Have to say, I like how it looks on that rubber strap. I almost gave up fitting it to the watch as it is nearly impossible to do, but I like how the lugs are entirely filled.


----------



## watchuseektom (Feb 6, 2015)

Wish the modern bracelets were tampering like this one, perfect look for the watch!


Tourbillion87 said:


>


----------



## govea (May 7, 2016)

Ploprof928 said:


> best regards, Frank


WOW, realy a grail in my opinion. Congrats


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## gregamckinney (Apr 17, 2016)

Just received my SUB6000T Thursday morning and am very pleased with it.
Sorry for the crappy camera phone shot. Can't lay my hands on the real camera at the moment.



Best Regards, greg


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

best regards, Frank


----------



## govea (May 7, 2016)

here again, a wonderful piece of metal / congrats|>


----------



## gregamckinney (Apr 17, 2016)

Got a better shot of my 6000 in better light today.









Can definitely feel the need for a vintage/ vintage styled Doxa too.
greg


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Divingstar


Caribbean


Pro


----------



## BT2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Plant in full sun, submerge daily.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## stogie25 (Nov 15, 2007)

I just acquired a Sub1200T NUMA blue. I love the vintage feel of this watch.


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## govea (May 7, 2016)

What a great collection of old stuff


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## stogie25 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Berserkir (Jul 23, 2009)

Mario1985 said:


>


Love, love love. All you need a vintage doxa. Fantastic, wonderful. Thanks
A great.


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Found the church


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

For all the faithful and believers that view it as much more than just a watch. 



rkubosumi said:


> Found the church


----------



## Berserkir (Jul 23, 2009)

:-!:-!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Finally got all mine together. Threw in an old Jenny for fun. The M31 is 'mission worn', of course, and the one on the right is a Quartz.


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

Only 1 here but I love it.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jas Hunter (Apr 21, 2016)

hey pepcr1 looking to buy just one spare link for my 600T if you have one and interested 
thanks 
jason


----------



## Jas Hunter (Apr 21, 2016)

thats stunning


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

NOS Divingstar here









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Family pic









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Searambler at the beach










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

The teal is a such a great, unique color!


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

Jenny has a new companion.


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

My only and I love it.


----------



## SANTI CARRAMI (Sep 29, 2006)

My only Doxa ....750 Gmt Sharkhunter. One of my favorites








Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

New arrival


----------



## Anthraxabuz (Jun 2, 2009)

hoppes-no9 said:


> New arrival


An absolute stunning piece you've got there! Congrats. Really on my wanted list! ?

Sent from my Numa Blue


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

hoppes-no9 said:


> New arrival


Stella piece ..looks like it went to a great home.,well done!


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

love my 'rambler!


----------



## jholmgren (Jul 29, 2016)

Not a Sub, but it dates to 1945 and I just put a new NATO band on it yesterday. Still keeps great time!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## vanallard (Mar 24, 2015)

Vintage Doxa, crosshair design


----------



## Serpentor (May 26, 2009)

Here's a shot of my newly aquired SUB 1000T Sharkhunter COSC. Love it!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

First Doxa!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

750t Caribbean on BOB/Waccex leather. :-!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Serpentor said:


> Here's a shot of my newly aquired SUB 1000T Sharkhunter COSC. Love it!


Great shot!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Cameron Griffith (Mar 6, 2012)

SANTI CARRAMI said:


> My only Doxa ....750 Gmt Sharkhunter. One of my favorites
> View attachment 8940026
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Wow that is beautiful!


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

300T-graph


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

1200T - such a comfortable watch to wear.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

hansomegq67 said:


> 300T-graph


So... What do you think?


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

arutlosjr11 said:


> So... What do you think?


What do I think?

It's a *BIG *watch like you said after I told you I contacted Doxa and bought one. :-d
This thing wears more like a 47mm. But, I can handle it.
Seriously though, I really love the build quality Ariel. Nice watch.
I think I'll have another Doxa in the future. I like them that much. That is my first impressions so far.
(By the way, I tried the write a thread about the watch. I keep on getting booted every 15 min. and losing all I typed. :-|)
Oh well. Dig the watch anyway.


----------



## John-Boy (Aug 24, 2012)

New DOXA Mission 31 (161/331)


----------



## bruy (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## bruy (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Not sure if I posted this pic before but what the heck


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Doxa 300 50th Anniversary Edition PROTOTYPE


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

My two



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## odr78 (May 1, 2015)

In Mauritius


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

old thing for today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> old thing for today


It's just a great piece and pic Exc....Pearler mate


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> It's just a great piece and pic Exc....Pearler mate


Thank you!

I wish they has the original bezel and not the service bezel.

To find an original bezel is impossible. Unfortunately....


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been MIA, but I'm back...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Mario1985 said:


> I've been MIA, but I'm back...


Sooo nice !

And great condition...


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

exc-hulk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I wish they has the original bezel and not the service bezel.
> 
> To find an original bezel is impossible. Unfortunately....


I really like that bezel, easier to read.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys..Dave


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Mario1985 said:


>


Love it Mario


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Reaching back to the old iron this week.


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello friends.

I want to show you my new old dress Doxa.










Is not a sub, but I like so much.

To balance this situation, add as well my SUBs..










Greetings!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

orangeface said:


> Reaching back to the old iron this week.
> 
> View attachment 9698538


Love the orange dial on yours! Mine says hello


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's the silver/gold version to complete the set:


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

orangeface said:


> Here's the silver/gold version to complete the set:
> 
> View attachment 9729706


Wow that's gorgeous!


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

Got a new leather today


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

New arrival


----------



## Lukas Frey (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Gotta wear orange on Halloween!


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Monet_Briard (Feb 18, 2008)

My new 1200T










With my dougther's vintage Certina










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Proto of the 50th Anni Searambler Sub 300


----------



## mooieklokjes (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice combination!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Proto of the 50th Anni Searambler Sub 300


Thanks for showing it again, Ariel. Can't wait to receive mine, which will be a companion to the one I'm wearing today (and all week):









I just mentioned on the Dive Forum Pages that the DWL is / was my first dive watch and 6+ years later probably still my favorite. 
Arrival of the SUB 300 50th Anniversary LE Searambler will bring stiff competition for the top spot.


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

First Doxa


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't believe how long I've had this watch now. It's been on the wrist for 8 years now. 3 jobs. 2 relationships. 1 marriage. It's been diving with me, and traveling across north America. On more than a couple back-country hikes and paddles as well. The fact that i'm still just as excited to be wearing it today as I was almost a decade ago is definitely a sign that it was the right one for me. That, of course, doesn't preclude another Doxa from joining the stable at some point...


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

TheWalrus said:


> I can't believe how long I've had this watch now. It's been on the wrist for 8 years now. 3 jobs. 2 relationships. 1 marriage. It's been diving with me, and traveling across north America. On more than a couple back-country hikes and paddles as well. The fact that i'm still just as excited to be wearing it today as I was almost a decade ago is definitely a sign that it was the right one for me. That, of course, doesn't preclude another Doxa from joining the stable at some point...


I can totally relate; I've had my DWL for 6 1/2 years only but I feel exactly the same as you do. Same with a few of my other, older pieces ('98 Fortis Pilot, '00 Speedmaster). 
Out of curiosity, did you already service your SUB? Mine is still "as received" and I no longer count on its depth rating but that's not an issue since I don't dive. And don't take my watches swimming - it's something that I maybe could get used to, but then, who wants to wear a (heavy) watch swimming a mile plus in a pool?

Still wearing my SUB 1200T DWL; picture was taken on Sunday, excuse the dust and all.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

MHe225 said:


> I can totally relate; I've had my DWL for 6 1/2 years only but I feel exactly the same as you do. Same with a few of my other, older pieces ('98 Fortis Pilot, '00 Speedmaster).
> Out of curiosity, did you already service your SUB? Mine is still "as received" and I no longer count on its depth rating but that's not an issue since I don't dive. And don't take my watches swimming - it's something that I maybe could get used to, but then, who wants to wear a (heavy) watch swimming a mile plus in a pool?
> 
> Still wearing my SUB 1200T DWL; picture was taken on Sunday, excuse the dust and all.
> ...


Nice! Love those 1200, and the DWL was one I looked at really closely... that, and the Mission 31 and the new 300 reissue ... as being possible watch purchases that could expand the Doxa stable for me.

I did have my watch serviced, once. About 4 years ago, now. I can't see myself servicing it again in the near future. It's still keeping fantastic time, easily lasts a day and a half in terms of power reserve, and shows no hints of failing any time soon.

I don't dive much with mine - but I still will get it wet. Took it on a pool clean dive about 7 months ago - which would have seen it 10 - 15 ft underwater for the better part of an hour, and nothing bad happened. So I'd be comfortable still swimming with it, and hanging around pools. But yeah, I'm with you, given the age, and the lack of a service in the last 4+ years, I wouldn't take it much deeper than that!


----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

This is my pair of blue faced Doxa. Love the blue but think they are to alike...
I am thinking about letting these go in favor of something else.


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Today was a 600T day...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Today was a 600T day...
> 
> View attachment 10025522


Pearler Michael...that's a good thing mate...


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Pearler Michael...that's a good thing mate...


Thanks, Dave - that means something coming from a guy with a treasure chest full o' T-Graphs!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Thanks, Dave - that means something coming from a guy with a treasure chest full o' T-Graphs!


Thanks Michael,...though knowing how many of the rare ones you have owned and possibly/definitely with a few still "here and there" to show up!! I've a long way to go in those stakes...great to hear from you mate..
All the best Dave


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

Just waiting for the new SUB 300...

;-)...


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## govea (May 7, 2016)

Ok I cannot beat against these cool old stuff, but here is the new 300 with bubble-glasb-)


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 4000T


----------



## Diogenes (Dec 29, 2015)

I realize the excitement right now is over the 50th Anniversary 300. I am a year in with my 1500T Pro, and still love this watch!
If I had to choose another one tomorrow, it would be the 1500!


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Only just out of the box for its debut!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

for today


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Here's my 1200T Sharky I currently own but is now up for sale. I really do like it, but it's time to move it along to someone who will wear it more.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Acquired this guy in a trade...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

lab-guy said:


> View attachment 10392874


Very cool look! Which tropic is that?


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Just a vintage tropic I have


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

I just picked this one up on New Years Day, happy to have a Doxa back on the wrist again!


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Keep coming back to this


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Hard not to love this one.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Finally managed to get my hands on a new 1200SR, low serial number too.


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

My first Doxa - 300T, 2002 re-issue - will not be my last Sub!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Here is my collection. I figured I would get a 50th anniversary sharkhunter for my 50th bday but then just grabbed a pro as well. Not sure I will keep it but wanted to check it out. I will sit on it a few days and see. The others are keepers for sure.


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> Here is my collection. I figured I would get a 50th anniversary sharkhunter for my 50th bday but then just grabbed a pro as well. Not sure I will keep it but wanted to check it out. I will sit on it a few days and see. The others are keepers for sure.


Mine was also an early 50th birthday present to myself... only I'm a 1967, just like the original.


----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

My small vintage collection.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Seikologist said:


> My small vintage collection.
> 
> View attachment 10489970
> 
> ...


Small but mighty nice!


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

My quickest ever flip, beautiful watch but Doxa customer service just killed it for me 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

adg31 said:


> My quickest ever flip, beautiful watch but Doxa customer service just killed it for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened? Two weeks ago you were thanking DOXA for reserving #31 for you. I understand that it shipped despite you asking for it not to be shipped for two weeks after the original planned delivery date because you were out of town, but they reset the 10 day return period for once you returned home, so there was no skin off of your back. Did something else go wrong to make you flip it so quickly?


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

subkrawler said:


> What happened? Two weeks ago you were thanking DOXA for reserving #31 for you. I understand that it shipped despite you asking for it not to be shipped for two weeks after the original planned delivery date because you were out of town, but they reset the 10 day return period for once you returned home, so there was no skin off of your back. Did something else go wrong to make you flip it so quickly?


Sadly it was no one particular thing that killed it for me, it was more a cumulative effect of dealing with their Customer Service team.

In my experience if you buy a watch you want to believe that there is genuine customer service behind it in case anything goes wrong with it in the future - or you just need to get it serviced.

In the past I've enjoyed great service from both large brands such as Rolex, Omega and TAG Heuer as well smaller brands such as Christopher Ward, Timefactors and Roland Kemmner so this isn't size related.

I won't bore you with the details but based on my experience I don't believe that Doxa Customer Service matches up to any of these - so I took the opportunity to flip early.

I genuinely regret this after waiting from the preorder back in April. The watch looked great, was rock steady at +/- 0 after a week on the watchwinder, was #31 and felt really well made - with the possible exception of the clasp.

I'm sure that plenty of Doxa fans will disagree with my experience and show examples of great customer service from Doxa. I can only say that maybe I was unlucky this time but I've voted with my feet - and someone got a great watch at a great price

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

A little additon to one of my favorite threads!


----------



## pley3r (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

Haven't worn this one in years. Was thinking of letting it go, but now that I've put it on, Ugh; could be a lot tougher to do than I thought.


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

Seikologist said:


> Haven't worn this one in years. Was thinking of letting it go, but now that I've put it on, Ugh; could be a lot tougher to do than I thought.


You know you'll regret that...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

That's some collection


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Some more of my re-issue 300T - love the classic Doxa face!


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Monet_Briard (Feb 18, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!



















Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lazydog (Jan 27, 2017)

My man bling. All original and works perfectly.......


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

lazydog said:


> My man bling. All original and works perfectly.......
> 
> View attachment 10673714


God I'd love to own one of those!!!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Today's timepiece:









Besides the original Searambler, it's the only one I've kept with the bi-colored hands.


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

Two Yellows. I know.... bad photo o|


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Apologies for the poor pic..it's a good thing this pro though...have a good one all...Dave


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Monet_Briard said:


> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........I don't have a yellow diver in my garage...yet. I believe I see a Doxa on the horizon...thanks for the pics !!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Seikologist said:


> Two Yellows. I know.... bad photo o|
> 
> View attachment 10680906


......actually....it's a damn nice pic !! Watches out of focus in background....content speaks for itself....and your matching "non hacked" times all make for a BIG thumbs up on the post !!! This thread is coaxing me into my 1st Doxa....I thank you...


----------



## austinphoto2003 (Apr 8, 2016)

Love the diving helmet on the Divingstar! What bands are on those 2?


----------



## GusDiver (Nov 29, 2015)

250 t with withe cobra snake strap, python clour snake strap. obris morgan rubber strap and nato black


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

Back on the BOR...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

750t GMT Divingstar









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Doxa 750t GMT









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Snow day


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Alsterriff (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, in outstanding condition. Beautiful watch. Congrats!


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Mass-diver (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks to Kevin and WUS for my new divingstar!


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Monet_Briard (Feb 18, 2008)

Not the 50th aniv. but the original one, every thing original and fitting the watch except the hands, they are 300T ones, so that means that they have been changed or it is a very late 300 and went out with the 300T hands. I more on that they ha e been replaced but who knows.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice one, lab-guy! Didn't want to miss this opportunity. Two vintage Divingstars in consecutive posts. Boom! Boom!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Daily wearer, 1200T Pro... I think this was taken with a squash (?) flower from our mini-garden last fall


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

With two friends:


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

Digging the look on a Tropic strap from Squinky.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I just found out that I scratched the polished part of the bezel of my 300...probably against the zipper of my Schott jacket, very unhappy about it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My 3 600 T-Graphs are scratch magnets...I reckon if you own them and wear them,then it's all part of the brand..all the best Dave


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The wounded Doxa.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Makes my heart go pitter-pat


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm dreaming of this watch.


----------



## pley3r (Mar 15, 2014)

Waiting in the shade for the ferry after 2 great days of snorkeling. Hard life being an Outdoor education teacher


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)

Di-Modell shark strap.


----------



## Funan. o (Mar 16, 2017)

Always wanted to get a Doxa.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Morn'n Doxa-heads


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Good morning!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Change-up


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

WatchNRolla said:


>


Did you "do some magic" to get the strap end closer to the case like that? Maybe it's just me but the gap looks nonexistent(and nice).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Kinesis said:


> Did you "do some magic" to get the strap end closer to the case like that? Maybe it's just me but the gap looks nonexistent(and nice).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No magic here


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Magic of the mirror - sporting the SUB 300 Sharkie at the SD Zoo Safari Park yesterday.









Hard to decide if I like it as much as my 1200T Caribbean. Since it gets worn quite frequently, I suppose I do!

(mirror photo flipped in PS)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Great shot mate!!


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Cool shot Michael!

This 'ol thing


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600T-Graph Sharky....have a good one


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600T-Graph Sharky....have a good one


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll go it's bro now...








Have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## mvanosdol (Jul 26, 2010)

Desk diver...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

My first DOXA! SUB 1200T Professional. DOXA have a few more in stock and I was lucky enough to be able to pick one up new, shipped from the factory (well, via Vienna) 

I absolutely love it! It's looking very orange - especially with the strap. Not a problem, as orange is great! b-) Will at some point try it on a black rubber strap and I'm really looking forward to trying the separate beads of rice bracelet, when I can get round to resizing it for my smallish wrists...

I can see how one DOXA leads to two, then three, etc... Really great watches.

I want to thank again the team at DOXA who've been so helpful - especially Kate in Vienna and Andy in USA.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Off soon to a weeklong holy week vacation with the DS









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Greenrolex (Feb 17, 2006)

One of my Doxa. ^^


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Wearing the appropriate DOXA colour for the Holidays 

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## cmenscher (Mar 31, 2016)

Doxa Fleiger II. Really like this piece but sadly will be selling it to make room for a Ventus Mori.


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DOXAs and Seikos happily co-existing


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

That is such a stunning watch!! It is already a classic... And it looks so good on your tropic strap. Wear it in the best of health



WatchNRolla said:


>


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

WVE said:


>


Dox-agos?


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi everyone....I just bought my Doxa grail !! The EXACT one I've been hunting for !! The pic I'm showing was from "this" thread about 3 mos ago. I kept the pic to remind me what I wanted. The one coming in is just as mint !! Can't wait to show you when it comes in.....gonna be tough sleeping the next 3 days !!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Time In said:


> Hi everyone....I just bought my Doxa grail !! The EXACT one I've been hunting for !! The pic I'm showing was from "this" thread about 3 mos ago. I kept the pic to remind me what I wanted. The one coming in is just as mint !! Can't wait to show you when it comes in.....gonna be tough sleeping the next 3 days !!
> 
> View attachment 11575130


Yellow!!! I am stoked for you mate...absolute killa piece !!! Well worth the wait..Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Time In said:


> Hi everyone....I just bought my Doxa grail !! The EXACT one I've been hunting for !! The pic I'm showing was from "this" thread about 3 mos ago. I kept the pic to remind me what I wanted. The one coming in is just as mint !! Can't wait to show you when it comes in.....gonna be tough sleeping the next 3 days !!
> 
> View attachment 11575130


Yellow!!! I am stoked for you mate...absolute killa piece !!! Well worth the wait..Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Double post.,....but worthy....all the best guys Dave
Looking forward to the pics TI!!!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Congratulations on a fabulous watch! A grail well worth waiting for! Very attractive and, I think , the perfect size. (I'd love to have one!!) Really looking forward to seeing the pictures and lots of them please... Enjoy it, when it arrives, in the best of good health. Cheers!



Time In said:


> Hi everyone....I just bought my Doxa grail !! The EXACT one I've been hunting for !! The pic I'm showing was from "this" thread about 3 mos ago. I kept the pic to remind me what I wanted. The one coming in is just as mint !! Can't wait to show you when it comes in.....gonna be tough sleeping the next 3 days !!
> 
> View attachment 11575130


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Double post.,....but worthy....all the best guys Dave
Looking forward to the pics TI!!!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

New straps...







Good experience with Watch Band Center and watchgecko on these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## codefox (Feb 26, 2015)

Laso1 said:


> View attachment 11684778


Love the blue

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Originally posted by Laso1









Was gunning for a Carribean as well past 3 weeks. Found 1 at the only local AD here but wtf he just doubled the website price when i wanted to buy it... totally dirtbag.

Sorry to rant. Love your Carribean ... a BIG CONGRATS

My DS says Ahoy









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Mikko, there's a DOXA AD in the Phillipines?


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

mikkolopez said:


> Originally posted by Laso1
> 
> Was gunning for a Carribean as well past 3 weeks. Found 1 at the only local AD here but wtf he just doubled the website price when i wanted to buy it... totally dirtbag."
> 
> Doubled the website price? Why not just order a new one direct from DOXA?


----------



## MrShutterSpeed (Jan 26, 2014)

After seeing these photos I think I'll need both orange and black rubber straps!


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

subkrawler said:


> Mikko, there's a DOXA AD in the Phillipines?


Yes. Its Montre they run 3 multibrand stores but only 1 carries the Doxa brand.

And yes better to order straight from Doxa. The only unknown is how much customs will charge as tax.

Got my Doxas through a relative based in LA.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

mikkolopez said:


> Originally posted by Laso1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dare I say we have 2 of the 100 made in 2007....hello fellow DS !! Oh,by the way, this is the "grail" that I told everyone I was getting in a few weeks back !! Thanks for all your support and nice comments too !! I took these pics today. Peace-Dave







..........


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Those DSs look great.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600 T-Graph Pro.....like to see a yellow T-Graph Doxa???


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

b-) x b-)


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

A little sink diving.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

His 'n hers. Big difference in the orange, eh?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

2 beauties there Michael.....do you remember ever seeing that pink nymph that was for sale? I'd like to grab that one for my gal....all the best mate Dave


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> 2 beauties there Michael.....do you remember ever seeing that pink nymph that was for sale? I'd like to grab that one for my gal....all the best mate Dave


Didn't see the pink nymph, Dave. Was it a recent offering? Be interesting to see photos of that.

Ironically, after I got this NOS Coralline from Doxa for her a few years ago, she decided she really liked the size of my Doxas better!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Michael, it was on the sales forum here a couple of years ago..I was unsure if it was a proto or not. I've never seen another so maybe some members can chime in if they recall seeing it or know of it. Looks like you get to chase down another if your wife prefers the larger cases on your Doxas! All the best mate, thanks for keeping me in the loop too...Dave


----------



## Shannonmiles (May 15, 2017)

My 1500T is my second real watch. If you don't count the Tag I had nearly 30 years ago (stolen from me). I have worn my hulk every day for two years which was a wedding present from my wife. On our two year anniversary she surprised me with my Doxa. I had been covetiting it for a while. I'm not sure where this is leading but it sure isn't going to be cheap. Next up is either an Omega or maybe off the path a bit and get a SINN.


----------



## AJMcvey (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

A bit of old, new and in between









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Rik76 (Jul 20, 2011)

here one of my loved DOXA, the 5000T Sharky


----------



## No.7 (Jun 21, 2008)

I love that this thread has been running for 10 years. Planned to get my collection out this weekend for some pictures. I will post some of them on Sunday. 
Thank you all for your pictures. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

lab-guy said:


> View attachment 12074178


What model is that, 1500?


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

NM-1 said:


> What model is that, 1500?


Mission 31


----------



## No.7 (Jun 21, 2008)

The first Doxa I ever bought was this SUB 300T Seahunter.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

New Searambler 300 50th landed. Testing some straps!


----------



## Alas (Feb 8, 2007)

Forgot to post on here again as this came back into my sticky hands for the 3rd time recently. Another fan and myself seem to swap it between ourselves  One of a very rare breed of only 20, a Divingstar 750T COSC which is in as new condition with all the bits. See how long I can hold on to it this time.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

nydde said:


> New Searambler 300 50th landed. Testing some straps!


Love the look of this tropic - who makes it??


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Love the look of this tropic - who makes it??


Its a ZULUDIVER Tropic rubber from WatchGecko, the clasp is from another band I had


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Not sure how this happened, but I got terribly distracted last night (no alcohol involved). 
I had picked my watch for the workweek and after setting time and all, decided to snap a picture and show it here.
So here it is, 25 hours and 45 minutes late:









I'll see if it's possible to snap a duo-shot later in the week as my wife is now wearing her 200T Coralline

_edit:_ here you go


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## RossFraney (Mar 2, 2017)

I recall a video claiming these were over inflated intentionally so always stayed away.. but damn im tempt.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

RossFraney said:


> I recall a video claiming these were over inflated intentionally so always stayed away.. but damn im tempt.


Over inflated?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I picked this up for my daughter for a graduation present from high school. She is going into marine biology and I thought she needed a proper watch. I then found Sandra Visser from Wannahavestraps (based in the Netherlands) and had her create the strap (my daughter loves sharks). I highly recommend Sandra's straps. Amazing customer service. I just need to get the seals checked and pressure tested and we are good to go


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 12328535


Got a colour for every day Michael....great group there mate..Dave


----------



## wareagle37 (Jul 7, 2017)

My first Doxa a 1200t sharkhunter traded a black bay for it. No regrets. ...


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

Loving my 5000


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thats a gorgeous Chrono


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Loke-Z said:


> Loving my 5000
> View attachment 12352305


Nice. More pics!


----------



## spin_transistor (Aug 27, 2013)

Arrived today - Sub 300 from the original owner's family.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

After months if not years of looking at Doxa's and lusting after them I have finally "Pulled the trigger" on a 1200t Pro.

Cant wait and will finally get to join this thread!!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> After months if not years of looking at Doxa's and lusting after them I have finally "Pulled the trigger" on a 1200t Pro.
> 
> Cant wait and will finally get to join this thread!!


Great choice!


----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

NM-1 said:


> Loke-Z said:
> 
> 
> > Loving my 5000
> ...


Basicly the same pic ? Have to take some better ones soon. Maybe of all my Doxa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

48 hours to go!!

Wonder if I drove to the Fed Ex depot at Stansted Airport they might let me have a look for my package??

Im sure I could find it )


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh yeah Baby!!

"Doxa, this could be the start of a wonderful friendship!!"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Minus 2 links and now she fits just fine!!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats! That's a future classic...



bigclive2011 said:


> Minus 2 links and now she fits just fine!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Minus 2 links and now she fits just fine!!
> 
> View attachment 12392523


Looks great Clive...go the orange mate!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

New to me 750T Milpro...big thanks Michael, it's a beauty...Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Any worries about case size are put to bed!!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Yo, Dave, that watch is YOU, mate! Nice score!



DaveandStu said:


> New to me 750T Milpro...big thanks Michael, it's a beauty...Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Yo, Dave, that watch is YOU, mate! Nice score!


Gday Michael...thanks mate..vast difference to the tri compax! The orange is phenomenal..so glad MTJO was one of us that sell/buy across the "pond" it is so legible and accurate...love it..
All the best Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Playing with straps now, just picked up this new NATO and a quality Isofrane style rubber strap.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Not your typical Doxa 

Doxa California









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Horoticus said:


> View attachment 12400685


That is my WIS son Jack"s grail......a beauty for sure mate...all the best Dave


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> That is my WIS son Jack"s grail......a beauty for sure mate...all the best Dave


Thanks Dave! Orange and blue are two of my favorite colors, so glad to sport the Caribbean!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

On the Isofrane today, a very comfortable strap.


----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

Horoticus said:


> View attachment 12400685


Love the orange with the blue, great watch!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

750T GMT on an Erika' s MN strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Great looking combo james...rippa mate..Dave


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Monet_Briard (Feb 18, 2008)

It is getting no wirst time, so I was taking photos for selling it but now...
It is simply too beautifull


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm wearing yellow today, and it's a great color


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Orange NATO and Orange face to wake them all up at work!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

My newest acquisition


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Great new addition mate...all the best Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks! Feels and looks great


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Searambler tonight....have a good one all...keep them coming..Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Searambler tonight....have a good one all...keep them coming..Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I.Want.That.Watch. :-|

It's a beaut, Dave :-!


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

Dust of the old Numa. Really love this watch, to bad it's not bigger. Would love for it to be like the 1500 in size, it's too small for my wrist...
Edit: Pic got twisted, don't know how?


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TimmyBoston (Apr 24, 2011)

My trio.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Family photo!









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

'Ramblin'


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Eclipse day Yellow before and during.


----------



## divingstar300 (Nov 24, 2012)

SubMoose said:


> View attachment 12444921
> View attachment 12444719
> 
> Eclipse day Yellow before and during.


Not many of those around! Glad I have two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

I just recently bought a minty 750T Sharkhunter that is on its way to my home...this is my collection as of right now before receiving my Sharkhunter...


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Here are my Original 1500Ts before getting the Yellow dial GMT 750T


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Titanium for Friday


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mikeeoinnj (Apr 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

Looks very nice, great trio!



drram1966 said:


> I just recently bought a minty 750T Sharkhunter that is on its way to my home...this is my collection as of right now before receiving my Sharkhunter...
> View attachment 12453293


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Plural or possessive, here's summa my Doxas.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 12488895
> 
> 
> Plural or possessive, here's summa my Doxas.


Holy cow, that's an awesome shot.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

dinexus said:


> Holy cow, that's an awesome shot.


Thanks! Kinda fun, huh?


----------



## spin_transistor (Aug 27, 2013)

My 1969 T Graph Sharkhunter









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 12488895
> 
> 
> Plural or possessive, here's summa my Doxas.


Killa shot Michael! have a good one mate


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Cant get over how orange against the PVD is...have a top weekend guys..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

That is definitely all-caps ORANGE, Dave! Looks great against the black. 
How's the PVD holding up with daily wear?

QUOTE=DaveandStu;44057693]Cant get over how orange against the PVD is...have a top weekend guys..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

hey Michael, the PVD is all aces up! it has to me a significant feel versus a T-Graph, doesn't hold the lume as well, but so very legible during daylight hours against glare,waves,fumes etc from where i hang out..i haven't seen a mark on case or bezel yet and have kept it on for more days in a row than others...need you to take a decent pic of it mate!!!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice SR! I dig that orange chapter ring!


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Cant get over how orange against the PVD is...have a top weekend guys.. Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Am I right in that you bought this watch from MTJO? This is the MilShark I bought from him - COSC, no less - one of 20 made


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

lab-guy said:


> View attachment 12505753


Sure looks familiar! Amirite?


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

orangeface said:


> Sure looks familiar! Amirite?


Who...me???

(Yep, Michael)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Am I right in that you bought this watch from MTJO? This is the MilShark I bought from him - COSC, no less - one of 20 made
> 
> View attachment 12508547


Yes the PVD came from Michael..he did us both a favour i reckon by parting with a couple out of his great collection....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Searambler today...have seen a few of these with the second hand and the minute hand on the sub dials swapped around..anyone know if that was ex Doxa? HAGWE...Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

300


----------



## EddieNTZ (May 8, 2013)




----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

The family grows!!



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Am I right in that you bought this watch from MTJO? This is the MilShark I bought from him - COSC, no less - one of 20 made
> 
> View attachment 12508547


If you ever want to sell this one please let me know. I sold my "regular" milshark and have always regretted it.


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

These Doxa's are awesome. Legit divers. Great looking but clearly built for purpose.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## ursmeloman (Jun 23, 2014)

Just bought! Doxa Trofeo Chrono


----------



## dts (Oct 29, 2009)

I saw my first DOXA's on WUS and was immediately captured by the orange dial. After looking at and reading about them for days and possibly weeks I took the plunge and purchased a new 1000 Pro. looking back I'm surprised how quickly my collection grew. I traded a quartz Omega Seamaster for the Sharkhunter (New in Nov 05) in Early 2010. Then when the Diving With Legends edition came out I knew I had to have one and I got it new in April 2010. 
The 1000 Pro was worn daily for several years and has the marks to prove it, but now is one of my steady rotation. The Sharkhunter is worn on occasion when I want a change and the DWL has been worn twice. since 2009 I have had one person identify the DOXA on my wrist, and I've spotted and talked to a guy wearing a vintage one he has worn since the 60's. He was as excited to have it noticed as I was. They truly are a rare and amazing watch and so cool to spot someone else.


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

254/300 arrived today.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

One of the few COSC 5000Ts ...


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Are there any "official" numbers on how many of the different versions of 5000T's that were COSC?


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

anonsurfer said:


> One of the few COSC 5000Ts ...


I see your watch is for sale as well :-o


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Old and new









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Getting a lot of wrist time!!









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Really want to get 300 professional for the domed crystal, but I already have this beauty


----------



## trenat (Aug 5, 2011)

Can't really seem to find many pics of the 600T in the wild. Anyone who can point me to a thread would be much appreciated. =)


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

This one ?


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Or this one?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## mvanosdol (Jul 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thevenin said:


> View attachment 12551002


Looks like an awesome ribeye! Nice watch too


----------



## Watchmenaenae (Dec 1, 2015)

Thevenin said:


> View attachment 12551002


Are you making enough for everyone?! ha!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fink (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

My latest which arrived last week thanks to those nice folks at Doxa!
Have a great weekend everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Not sure if I took the Doxa for a walk, or if the Doxa took me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Chucho73 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


HI!!!
The chosen 25!!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

areina82 said:


> HI!!!
> The chosen 25!!
> 
> 
> ...


  

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jayk558 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sub pro looking over the intake reservoir.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Wreck Diving South Pacific


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one...Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well- I now have these four with a black lung on the way. The divingstar is also a recent acquisition thanks to Alasdair so sadly the two on the right may need to go. Hate to see any of them go but the two on the left are staying for sure.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Realized the rr is upside down. Oops


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

That will make a crakkin trio mate....Dave


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Trusty Doxa 1200T Pro ...

*













​


----------



## tyrelwood (Oct 29, 2016)

is the searambler a 1500? I can't see from the photos


----------



## Ninerzulu (Dec 22, 2014)

Totally, random...Two Subs meet on a Submarine course, of course !!


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Love Doxa


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

New 1500t


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My only orange faced watch


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

The inevitable switch to an orange ISO has happened....only took this long due to the bracelet being so comfy.....

no such thing as "to much orange" IMHO


----------



## No.7 (Jun 21, 2008)

This collection of original vintage DOXA SUB300T bit's and pieces are not out very often, so when my watch came back from a service at DOXA, I took some pictures.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

No.7 said:


> This collection of original vintage DOXA SUB300T bit's and pieces are not out very often, so when my watch came back from a service at DOXA, I took some pictures.
> View attachment 12661373
> View attachment 12661377
> View attachment 12661379
> View attachment 12661381


This is one model I'm hoping we'll see a reissue of


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

for today


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

for Sunday


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

another DOXA day for me


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

exc-hulk said:


> another DOXA day for me


What a beauty! One of my very favorite Doxa's.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> What a beauty! One of my very favorite Doxa's.


I understand that.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

The new crew


















Still working to try and get down to 3 (SR needs to find a new home).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Dan01 said:


> The new crew
> 
> Still working to try and get down to 3 (SR needs to find a new home).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can sacrifice myself and be willing to take that blue one off your hands, if you want. It has a spelling mistake, so it's probably not worth holding on to.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I can sacrifice myself and be willing to take that blue one off your hands, if you want. It has a spelling mistake, so it's probably not worth holding on to.


Hah. What they spelled it wrong. 
You need to find one of those and I need to find a cosc milshark. Then we will both be happy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The usual.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> another DOXA day for me


Beautiful example exc-hulk....i have had 3 600 T-Graphs...all with the "date in line" and seen variations in the Pro and Sharky where the date was at right angles around to the bezel....another "Doxa cool thing" can anyone chime in with a reason? plus ive noticed in some of the 600T-Graph Sea Rambler configurations where the second hand as i know it in the traditional sense is on the hour subdial and triangle is on the second hand sub dial....has anyone got a clue to this? calling you in on this El Loco...ive asked Dr Pete and he advised he wasnt sure....is this like a spelling mistake RR thing you reckon?
Its a stunna exc...all the best Dave


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Beautiful example exc-hulk....i have had 3 600 T-Graphs...all with the "date in line" and seen variations in the Pro and Sharky where the date was at right angles around to the bezel....another "Doxa cool thing" can anyone chime in with a reason? plus ive noticed in some of the 600T-Graph Sea Rambler configurations where the second hand as i know it in the traditional sense is on the hour subdial and triangle is on the second hand sub dial....has anyone got a clue to this? calling you in on this El Loco...ive asked Dr Pete and he advised he wasnt sure....is this like a spelling mistake RR thing you reckon?
> Its a stunna exc...all the best Dave


There's another rabbit-hole for me to dive into. I do like these little quirks with watches, and it's weird how these small differences can be right in front of you, and you don't even notice them until someone points them out.

At first glance the 600 T-Graph Searambler has the subdial hands the same as the 200 T-Graph - square tip on the left and triangle on the right. HOWEVER, the 200 has the running seconds on the left and chrono mins on the right. The 600 (2 reg) has switched the subdials from what the 200 had. The Pro and Sharky have kept the square tip on the dial with the running seconds, and the triangle tip on the chrono mins. But for some reason the SR was put together with the subdial hands on the "wrong" dials, and if some of the SR's have the hands on the "correct" subdials, I suspect they could have been changed during service of the watch.

As for the date on the 3-reg's - I have no idea at this time how this came about. Someone here said that there might be 10 Pro's with the date at right angle. So far I have only managed to find serial numbers on two, which are 129 and 136. So they are in the middle of the run, for some reason. It looks like there may be more Sharky's with this quirk, but so far I have no serial numbers on these (it's closing in on midnight here now, and I have to get up early).

I will look more into this when I have time  As always, if anyone has "the answer", I would greatly appreciate to be informed.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

From my old pics my Pro ...with inline was #39 and my Sharkie was#244>>The Sharkie was kindly put in to Dr Petes book and he was a incredible help to my son Jack in advising methods of photography...He is nearly 17 now and is set on learning and hopefully will be earning as a photographer...The forums add so much more than beautiful timepieces..


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

perfectlykevin said:


> This is one model I'm hoping we'll see a reissue of


So, I was doing some light Watch reading and came across this article. If you read the first couple lines, he mentions Doxa reissuing a 300T, calling it a heritage. Wondering if that was accurate at the time or if he was confusing with the 300 reissue. Article was from June 2016, so I think the 300 was already released and publicized.

http://wornandwound.com/review/doxa-sub-1200t-professional-review/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Suburban Diver said:


> So, I was doing some light Watch reading and came across this article. If you read the first couple lines, he mentions Doxa reissuing a 300T, calling it a heritage. Wondering if that was accurate at the time or if he was confusing with the 300 reissue. Article was from June 2016, so I think the 300 was already released and publicized.
> 
> DOXA SUB 1200T Professional Review - Worn & Wound
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's referring to the SUB 300 50 Years Anniversary


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

lab-guy said:


>


Outstanding.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

T-Graph today


----------



## Watch Man Always (Feb 23, 2015)

Here becomes the 300 50[SUP]th[/SUP] The Holy Trinity blessing right here

The Father - Professional with the Black Lung logo in the middle 
The Son - Sharkhunter on the right 
The Holy Spirit - Searambler on the left

No more need to be said as they all speaks for themselves.









Here they are with three others 1200T Diving with Legends, 1200T Searambler, and 1000T Project Aware


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Finally got the BoR on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Watch Man Always said:


> Here becomes the 300 50[SUP]th[/SUP] The Holy Trinity blessing right here
> 
> The Father - Professional with the Black Lung logo in the middle
> The Son - Sharkhunter on the right
> ...


Do the 3 50th anniversary Doxas constitute a "one" Watch collection?

Pretty impressive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My 1500t pro.....

i have had had it on leather, Natos, and various colors of ISO straps, but keep coming back to the braclet...

so comfy, and IMHO, after all my trails, the best option for this watch!

love it


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Go with you on that one Maddog I love the beads of rice bracelet on mine!!


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Best regards, Frank


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

300


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Only orange fella...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

My first Doxa, just got this 1200t, been wanting one for a while and decided to sell my 60atmos Squale and get one of these. I got a couple of surprises, first when I got the watch from the aluminum tube thought it looked tiny. I sort of expected that, as I've been reading some reviews, but still was a bit worried about it. Second surprise was the bracelet, I'm not a bracelet guy, so I already ordered a MN strap for it. But it is super comfortable and fits the watch so nicely, it might stay on the bracelet. Overall really nice build quality and the first impressions are very positive. Been wearing it for a couple of days and size feels good too, really like this watch!! 0792/1200


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Black lung ...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Even though the bracelet is great, wanted to try one of my favourite straps


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here’s a bad photo of a great watch


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I had a new strap made by Sandra Visser at wannahavestraps. Highly recommended!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

.on brown leather....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

And now a black iso


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Got my 300t-graph yesterday, purchased in the Black Friday sale, and literally could not be happier....

the perfect combo with my 1500t pro, the watch is just amazing.....

bracelet (on both in fact) are super comfy, and while I am generally a bracelet guy, Doxa's IMHO are just crying out for ISO rubber.

The shark hunter colors are super legible, and the Chrono/timer bezel combo takes care of all my timing needs.

definately a grail for me, and one I look forward to having on my wrist for years to come.




















Together with my 1500







And lume!


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Strap options, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back on the braclet for a meeting, then leather when I got back....very strap versitile!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Got my 300t-graph yesterday, purchased in the Black Friday sale, and literally could not be happier....
> 
> the perfect combo with my 1500t pro, the watch is just amazing.....
> 
> ...


I really like it a lot,its a heavy duty bit of gear imho with the ceramic bezel option...my old sharkie 600 T-Graph was a pearler, i can see though why you chose the 300 T-Graph very legible and its a good lump...hope you get decades out of it mate..


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks.......It is a beast of a tool watch......with the bracelet it can be used to hammer nails.

much as I love my 1500pro, with its heritage and all, the shark hunter is just more legible for my aging eyes....

oh, and it's back on the ISO, just begging to be on it....









And with my sleepy baby beast....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks.......It is a beast of a tool watch......with the bracelet it can be used to hammer nails.
> 
> much as I love my 1500pro, with its heritage and all, the shark hunter is just more legible for my aging eyes....
> 
> ...


It's as clear as a crystal to see to my old eyes!! Contrasts well and the hour hand doesn't dissappear off the dial against subdials which my 600's T-Graphs did in the pro and Sparkie for me....a top black friday

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Milpro for a while today...have a good one guys..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Doxa's brother. Just in!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Only been off my wrist briefly since I have had it - could be "the one"...


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

M31....one of my favored watches...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

WatchNRolla said:


> Doxa's brother. Just in!


Brother? Or did you mean sister? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

We're on holiday this week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

joepac said:


> Brother? Or did you mean sister?


I see what you did there.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back in the bracelet


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 12740935


Great to have you on board Paul!...all the best Dave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12744743


I am waiting for this and you aren't making it easy Clive ... 

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Took me years to decide on one, but spent too many hours admiring them on the forum, so this was the result.

Worth the wait as the dial is marvellous!!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Took me years to decide on one, but spent too many hours admiring them on the forum, so this was the result.
> 
> Worth the wait as the dial is marvellous!!


I think my story is exactly in line with yours.

I first hated them for years. Would look away. Then wondered why people liked them. Then saw something about them.. attractive .. 
then started to find them and see more and more pics

And then feel madly in love with them and finally got one coming ... not cant wait for it..

The dial and the heritage is indeed marvelous and only a Doxa can do what other can't .. for me it's been a simple evolution of thought - I hated orange and I still do. Yet, Doxa has to be orange. Doxa is the only loved orange for me.

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

My first Doxa lands and I am speechless... perfection colored in orange  looks like this..

The BOR bracelet is a work of art ... flowing art ..










Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

300t-graph on an orange ISO....out for the morning walk with the werewolf...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm starting to believe I'm the victim of a practical joke by the good folks at Doxa. Must be some sort of heat reactive adhesive applied to the inside of the bracelet because I can't seem to take this off :-d. Just kidding! 4 days straight since arriving, you guys know the feeling. Running +3 sec. per day & I couldn't be happier. Special thanks to Andy and the Doxa team for swinging a nice deal for me on my first Doxa.


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Paul Ramon said:


> I'm starting to believe I'm the victim of a practical joke by the good folks at Doxa. Must be some sort of heat reactive adhesive applied to the inside of the bracelet because I can't seem to take this off :-d. Just kidding! 4 days straight since arriving, you guys know the feeling. Running +3 sec. per day & I couldn't be happier. Special thanks to Andy and the Doxa team for swinging a nice deal for me on my first Doxa.
> 
> View attachment 12748397


Is that a 300t ? Of course the minute hand is in the perfect position haha!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

jakec said:


> Is that a 300t ? Of course the minute hand is in the perfect position haha!


One of the last 1200T ;-)


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Paul Ramon said:


> One of the last 1200T ;-)


It figures.Every time I dial in on a particular watch model this happens.I know there are other variants but this was the one!I think the dial balances really well with the case I'm sure there will still be some around to be had on the second hand market.Congrats and enjoy.Beautiful piece.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

jakec said:


> It figures.Every time I dial in on a particular watch model this happens.I know there are other variants but this was the one!I think the dial balances really well with the case I'm sure there will still be some around to be had on the second hand market.Congrats and enjoy.Beautiful piece.


Thanks, I'm really happy I got one of these. They're still not marked 'sold out' on the website, give it a shot. Good luck.


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks,I did notice that on their site.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

great picture.....


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Playing in the snow. Long way off from diving weather


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Doxa & Coral Prayer beads

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

14 degree Fahrenheit Doxa


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Couldn't help it "Sahara" came on TV, I know it's not same, but went and through my one 750 on anyway









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Couldn't help it "Sahara" came on TV, I know it's not same, but went and through my one 750 on anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very attractive watch Dave! I hope you wear it in the best of health. Greetings from down under (London)! Cheers!


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Des2471 said:


> Very attractive watch Dave! I hope you wear it in the best of health. Greetings from down under (London)! Cheers!


Nice watch!!! In a nice home too!!!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

MTJO said:


> Nice watch!!! In a nice home too!!!


Here's another nice watch that has been getting a lot of wrist-time lately:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MTJO said:


> Nice watch!!! In a nice home too!!!


Hey Michael, 
Good to hear from you mate...dont forget the few "coldies" across the pond one day !! All the best Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> Very attractive watch Dave! I hope you wear it in the best of health. Greetings from down under (London)! Cheers!


Thanks Des...theres a few doxas bouncing around the globe with some good people..have a good one too mate..Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

I hope all of you had a nice and merry Christmas...


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Before leaving for dinner tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

New arrival:


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

1500t for me today......


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Friday with Doxa


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Casual jeans and 1500t day


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

K1M_I said:


> Casual jeans and 1500t day
> 
> View attachment 12763983


Ohhhhh man that's by far the simplest and coolest pic I have seen of a Doxa.

What classy composition. Simple. Three colours and brings out the orange so exceptionally well...

Man I am very sorry but this is the exact combination I am wearing and trying out tomorrow. Only difference is my Doxa is the Sub 1200T.

Thanks a ton for this pal.

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Last night...Christmas Town Bushgarden...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a top day fellas









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

I joined the club all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats Terry, looking good!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy 2018 folks

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

I purchased a couple of watches for myself for Christmas, a 50th Anniversary 300 Sub Pro being one of them (I missed the boat on the black lung, sadly). This is my first DOXA and I'm smitten. I'm a fan of vintage looking watches in general, and this watch knocks that out of the park. It's probably blasphemous on these boards, but I'm not a huge fan of the BOR bracelet (not a fan of polished links in general), so I swapped that for a Horween Shell Cordovan single piece and love the combo. Super comfy and pretty lightweight/easy wearing.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

bassplayrr said:


> I purchased a couple of watches for myself for Christmas, a 50th Anniversary 300 Sub Pro being one of them (I missed the boat on the black lung, sadly). This is my first DOXA and I'm smitten. I'm a fan of vintage looking watches in general, and this watch knocks that out of the park. It's probably blasphemous on these boards, but I'm not a huge fan of the BOR bracelet (not a fan of polished links in general), so I swapped that for a Horween Shell Cordovan single piece and love the combo. Super comfy and pretty lightweight/easy wearing.


Welcome to the World of Doxa; great choice for your first one. 
Hopefully someone has warned you that they are addictive? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Can not believe how the black and orange works....when I sold my 600 T-Graph PRO I thought that dial was orange....have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm in!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Close enough!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm working on it mate!! Happy New Year!!!

Michael



DaveandStu said:


> Hey Michael,
> Good to hear from you mate...dont forget the few "coldies" across the pond one day !! All the best Dave
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Michael,
Have a bloody good year as well mate!!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a top day guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 12786149


Too cold for me Paul...no diving for you today mate

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Too cold for me Paul...no diving for you today mate
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Drysuit won't do it Dave! Actually warmest it's been here all week today, 16 Fahrenheit. Keep cool there mate!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Taking a leaf out of Liz's combo.....SR today on a orange iso..have a good one all









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Love the look!



asrar.merchant said:


> Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

So it's official, I'm a DOXAholic  #007


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

K1M_I said:


> So it's official, I'm a DOXAholic  #007
> 
> View attachment 12802941


congrats!


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

So happy with these two!!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

WatchNRolla said:


> Close enough!


Wow

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

WatchNRolla said:


> Close enough!


Would like this please

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

This pair have ruled my wrist for the past couple of weeks. That 800Ti reproduced *FAST*... the 1500T was an Ebay bid of "no way I'll win at that price..."

Guessing a Searambler comes next... or Divingstar. Caribbean may follow at some point.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Michael,
> Have a bloody good year as well mate!!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Let's hope to have some cold ones this year. I'm working on it!

Michael


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got it back from Switzerland after some warranty work, missed it. Sent it out just before Christmas. Now it works perfectly.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been told to have lots of orange this time of year to fend off colds - advice I'm happy to take!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Love my 300 t-graph......


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

HAGWE guys...PVD with orange as!!









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

I got the new Erika's Mirage MN strap for my 1200t but decided to try it on 1500t, perfect fit! Nice alternative for the pretty heavy bracelet, I'll keep it on this one for a while.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Finally found what I was looking for...


----------



## codefox (Feb 26, 2015)

clonetrooper said:


> Finally found what I was looking for...
> 
> View attachment 12862617


I love that color

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

First time out.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

K1M_I said:


> I got the new Erika's Mirage MN strap for my 1200t but decided to try it on 1500t, perfect fit! Nice alternative for the pretty heavy bracelet, I'll keep it on this one for a while.
> 
> View attachment 12854293


I have one of her straps. On my Seiko Turtle. It's awesome.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> First time out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful SUB 300 Searambler COSC! Great choice!

Enjoy it in the best of good health.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

One week with 1200t and 1500t and now back to this favourite, I really like the other Doxa's, but this one just feels perfect on the wrist!


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Frosty Doxa morning


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

K1M_I said:


> One week with 1200t and 1500t and now back to this favourite, I really like the other Doxa's, but this one just feels perfect on the wrist!
> 
> View attachment 12866389


Looks great; the SUB 300 really is one of the most comfortable watches to wear everyday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

The father of all the Doxa divers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SR this afternoon..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

My Searambler


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

My Sub 300 Searambler









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jodo (Feb 11, 2018)

My project aware 1200t... Love it!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

Unexpected warm weather today on the North East. This watch need an adventure bad








Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Watchgecko marine nationale style nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megaduck (May 9, 2017)

A Doxa at the dinner table.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

For some reason won't rotate to orient properly...
Fairly new to me Project Aware 2 1500T.

Threw a "lets see what happens" bid out and won.:-!

Wonderful pop of color on a dreary day.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> For some reason won't rotate to orient properly...
> Fairly new to me Project Aware 2 1500T.
> 
> Threw a "lets see what happens" bid out and won.:-!
> ...


You've gotta love it when a speculative bid comes up trumps!

Great looking watch 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## megaduck (May 9, 2017)

Good morning!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Wearing my Doxa California today while waiting in the car with my son for an early matinee of Black Panther









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

The most legible sub ever?
Not sure but it is the most comfortable.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SR....have a top one all









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> SR....have a top one all
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Sublime!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## megaduck (May 9, 2017)

First taste of saltwater for my new 300.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Blue Sky=Blue Dial


----------



## jodo (Feb 11, 2018)

Vintage Searambler 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

SubMoose said:


> View attachment 12947311
> 
> Blue Sky=Blue Dial


One of my favs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

We had a frog strangler come through this morning so I opted for the Doxa (to make sure I had my WR covered). Turns out it served me well as I got soaked in the field. By this afternoon we had a beautiful day.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

"Frog Strangler?" I'm going to add that one over here Spun...the BL is a crakka mate

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> "Frog Strangler?" I'm going to add that one over here Spun...the BL is a crakka mate
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


 Thanks Dave I have been waiting for this "LE" since I was a kid seeing pics of my dad and his crew diving in key west with the same gear. Haha we have some unique terms for some things here in the SE US as well. Admittedly not as cool as you guys though, I am humbled that you would consider it in your regular Ausy lingo. I have said it before and I'll reiterate, if I can make it to retirement here in the next 10-15 and have enough left I'm coming to visit. I had a friend from Canberra in college I would love to see again as well.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks Dave I have been waiting for this "LE" since I was a kid seeing pics of my dad and his crew diving in key west with the same gear. Haha we have some unique terms for some things here in the SE US as well. Admittedly not as cool as you guys though, I am humbled that you would consider it in your regular Ausy lingo. I have said it before and I'll reiterate, if I can make it to retirement here in the next 10-15 and have enough left I'm coming to visit. I had a friend from Canberra in college I would love to see again as well.


I've already used it!!! Its tankin down here at the moment. That trip has to happen, let your mate know though that we won't be meeting in Canberra, we will be out on the blue for sure...tell him your to "cane toad country" to see some banana benders..im sure he will get it

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

Two watches that weren't babied. Tank-dinged Sharkie and Sleeve-polished 1675.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

I might need a new colour...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

K1M_I said:


> I might need a new colour...
> 
> View attachment 12954261


Ordered a 1200 yesterday. I see you have one, plus one a special edition 300. How do the beads on the BOR compare?

The write up for the 300 you have says "individual" beads. The 1200 looks the same in pics, but from what I've read, it seems they may not be. Not asking on the clasp, just the bracelet.

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> Ordered a 1200 yesterday. I see you have one, plus one a special edition 300. How do the beads on the BOR compare?
> 
> The write up for the 300 you have says "individual" beads. The 1200 looks the same in pics, but from what I've read, it seems they may not be. Not asking on the clasp, just the bracelet.
> 
> Any comments appreciated.


Both the latest SUB 1200T and SUB 300 bracelets have individual polished beads of rice. (Older SUB 1200T bracelets had fused brushed centre links) The bracelet of the former is 20mm; the latter has a bracelet which tapers from 24mm to 20mm. Otherwise, to me, they are the same.

Cheers!


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a few...mostly Vintage but some modern.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

lilreddivinghood said:


> I have a few...mostly Vintage but some modern.
> 
> View attachment 12957557
> View attachment 12957559


Good lord... My wallet cried out in pain when it saw that.

If you're looking to adopt a 40 year old for 'leaving my watches for the next generation' purposes... let me know.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

lilreddivinghood said:


> I have a few...mostly Vintage but some modern.
> 
> View attachment 12957557
> View attachment 12957559


Hardcore ....bloody beautiful collection...lrdh
Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh wow!!! :O


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Des2471 said:


> Both the latest SUB 1200T and SUB 300 bracelets have individual polished beads of rice. (Older SUB 1200T bracelets had fused brushed centre links) The bracelet of the former is 20mm; the latter has a bracelet which tapers from 24mm to 20mm. Otherwise, to me, they are the same.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks, I was hoping to hear that!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

lilreddivinghood said:


> I have a few...mostly Vintage but some modern.
> 
> View attachment 12957557
> View attachment 12957559


I'm just north of you, and a fellow clam cake (born and raised). I've never seen a Doxa around here... now I know why: you've got them all!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Quiet Saturday night here in NJ









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one all...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Had to give a lume shot a go!









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Orange and Titanium


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Have a good one all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice seeing it out in the wild. Just remember to take good care of it ;-)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Not long till Baseworld now Loco...going to be interesting mate!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Not long till Baseworld now Loco...going to be interesting mate!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


I'm on pins and needles here. It's too late now to get time off work, but I kinda wish I was going to Basel this year. I was there in 2015, which was a lot of fun.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I'm on pins and needles here. It's too late now to get time off work, but I kinda wish I was going to Basel this year. I was there in 2015, which was a lot of fun.


Not long now...ive got my fingers crossed on one...will sit Pat and see..

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bipyjamas (May 20, 2016)

Another 300 50th Pro, on a MN Strap


----------



## mooieklokjes (Dec 28, 2012)

An old one...


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

mooieklokjes said:


> An old one...


Awesome!


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Once more!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Put my MilShark COSC on a heavy duty grey Nato today. I think I got the Nato from Crown&Buckle:


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Today on the local jetty


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Put my MilShark COSC on a heavy duty grey Nato today. I think I got the Nato from Crown&Buckle:
> 
> View attachment 12974049


That would look better sitting next to my pvd milpro at my place Loco!!all the best in jest mate!!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Poseidon order in and blacklung on the wrist, can't wait to get new colour to the fleet


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> That would look better sitting next to my pvd milpro at my place Loco!!all the best in jest mate!!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


These two PVD watches were sitting side by side a while ago...

Michael


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MTJO said:


> These two PVD watches were sitting side by side a while ago...
> 
> Michael


Gday Michael, how did Searaiders go this last trip?
Everyone have a good one and sink a few?
all the best mate Dave
ps..i think Loco was cruel to break up the "twins"...ha only joking Loco!! one of us will crack eventually.....


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Gday Michael, how did Searaiders go this last trip?
> Everyone have a good one and sink a few?
> all the best mate Dave
> ps..i think Loco was cruel to break up the "twins"...ha only joking Loco!! one of us will crack eventually.....


I am happy we both got a chance to enjoy these beauties, if only one each. And you know, your MilPro isn't the watch I'm lusting for ;-)

Who knows, maybe the twins will meet again some day


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Sunday Dinner At the 'rents









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SR...looking forward to seeing everyone's new yellow beauties soon...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## megaduck (May 9, 2017)

A Doxa in the jungle.

Really enjoying my new Erika's Original's MN strap.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13004167


Now that is a bloody beauty mate!
Looks great, love the Sharkies.
All the best
Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> SR...looking forward to seeing everyone's new yellow beauties soon...


Torture, Dave, plain and simple, pure torture .....

For me, still the DWL. And Anneke's pink hairband which is fading after one year of continuous wear.








_Fresh photo, not even 10 minutes old at the time of posting_


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Torture, Dave, plain and simple, pure torture .....
> 
> For me, still the DWL. And Anneke's pink hairband which is fading after one year of continuous wear.
> 
> ...


I reckon Anneke will be looking down from the stars mate and thinking how well pink and orange go together on you Ron!!
Bloody great to see you back mate
Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Now that is a bloody beauty mate!
> Looks great, love the Sharkies.
> All the best
> Dave
> ...


Thanks Dave! Doxa does it right my friend.


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Not just for daring adventure.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Breguet7147 said:


> View attachment 13008911
> 
> 
> View attachment 13009037


Next on my list, had a WTB up for a while. Hopefully I get one soon!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

There sure is a whole lot of orange and black in this thread. Let's throw some blue in, quick, before it turns all yellow!


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

orangeface said:


> There sure is a whole lot of orange and black in this thread. Let's throw some blue in, quick, before it turns all yellow!
> 
> View attachment 13009885


Excellent choice for your 1 keeper Michael, beauty!


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

One more searambler.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

After a few years of drooling, I can now call one my own.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

No T. Can it get any better?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

No more safe for this one..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 13011379


All these pictures are making me jealous! Unfortunately I was struck by lightening: I got one of the 1% that made it past QC with a defect. Spotted it within hours, contacted Doxa, and had an amazingly fast response. The jury is still out since then, as replacement remains unfulfilled.

In todays market place, for a direct-to-consumer model, and a product marketed as a luxury brand, the formula from the consultants is CS must be at least = to the brand proposition. I.e. all the effort on the product can be negated if CS does not equally delight the customer. Mfg's that have not adapted to this already have, according to the consultants, have a 50:50 chance of being around 3 - 4 years from now.

Translated to my Doxa experience, the replacement should have been in my hands (on my wrist?) 3 - 4 days later, 5 tops if a weekend was involved. But there were other circumstances, so I'm optimistic this will be resolved by the weekend, and that I will be a delighted customer.

My company spends nearly $10M annually just on consumer research around satisfaction and the brand exoerience, as do most major consumer goods companies. Used to be the brand\mfg was king. That changed in the late 90's and early 2000's to the retailer. That rapidly changed to the consumer is king, and in recent years Amazon has capitalized on that. That has more than upset the apple cart. It has changed the whole game.

Doxa seems like a great product. I was very impressed in the hours I had mine. I hope their CS is equally impressive. Old saying comes to mind, but is so relevant today: action speaks louder than words. Time for action, Doxa.


----------



## jodo (Feb 11, 2018)

Doxa project aware 1200t with the sub300 reissue bracelet 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> All these pictures are making me jealous! Unfortunately I was struck by lightening: I got one of the 1% that made it past QC with a defect. Spotted it within hours, contacted Doxa, and had an amazingly fast response. The jury is still out since then, as replacement remains unfulfilled.
> 
> In todays market place, for a direct-to-consumer model, and a product marketed as a luxury brand, the formula from the consultants is CS must be at least = to the brand proposition. I.e. all the effort on the product can be negated if CS does not equally delight the customer. Mfg's that have not adapted to this already have, according to the consultants, have a 50:50 chance of being around 3 - 4 years from now.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what problems you are having but hope that they get it sorted out for you soon as they are fantastic watches.
My experience with some of their CS team - Kate, Andy and Mike - has been excellent. 
Certainly Doxa CS has been well ahead of that from Rolex which is why this is on my wrist most of the time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

orangeface said:


> There sure is a whole lot of orange and black in this thread. Let's throw some blue in, quick, before it turns all yellow!


But yellow is the color of Easter - gotta have some yellow during the holidays:


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

adg31 said:


> I'm not sure what problems you are having but hope that they get it sorted out for you soon as they are fantastic watches.
> My experience with some of their CS team - Kate, Andy and Mike - has been excellent.
> Certainly Doxa CS has been well ahead of that from Rolex which is why this is on my wrist most of the time
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's great to hear! I'm sure this will be resolved by Saturday. The resolution was agreed to with 24 hours. The delay in execution has been understandable as well. Up to this point that is.

Here's the thing: i've looked casually at Doxa for years, and always dismissed them as odd looking, orange, and expensive for what would be an occasional use watch. A year ago or so I picked up a Dagaz Aurora on a whim. And really liked the fit and style. Also realized I really like vintage style divers, but modern re-editions. Added together, I started looking more seriously at Doxa. Sure, I didn't have to get orange. But somehow I knew it would have to be orange.

So I finally did it. Orange. And it had to be a 1200. But I still had my doubts. ... until I opened the tube a few weeks ago. This is as fine a watch as any I have owned or handled. And the orange is perfect. That's a significant first for me: the only dial color I have ever actually worn is black (or dark gray). I've owned other colors - blue and green - and liked the watches . But never wore them except to try on occasionally.

I can say the Doxa will probably seldom come off.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

nepatriot said:


> Time for action, Doxa.


I'm not defending inaction, and I don't know what the real reason for the delay could be, but during and right after Baselworld is a crazy time for watch companies who are present there. Most people I've heard from are very satisfied with the customer service from Doxa, but of course there are those who aren't - and then again, there are people who aren't satisfied no matter what.

Be patient for the small time you have to wait, so you can enjoy a wonderful piece of engineering for many years to come.

You could also call them, or try the live chat to see what the status is. At least you would be updated on the progress.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I'm not defending inaction, and I don't know what the real reason for the delay could be, but during and right after Baselworld is a crazy time for watch companies who are present there. Most people I've heard from are very satisfied with the customer service from Doxa, but of course there are those who aren't - and then again, there are people who aren't satisfied no matter what.
> 
> Be patient for the small time you have to wait, so you can enjoy a wonderful piece of engineering for many years to come.
> 
> You could also call them, or try the live chat to see what the status is. At least you would be updated on the progress.


Thanks, and Basel did become a factor. As stated, I have been in touch, and they have been very responsive. Could have been handled before Basel, but that's OK, and they did try that. So now we're past that. The required action at this point is down to a fedex label, addressed to me. All other factors were handled pre-Basel.

No complaints; things happen. I'm sure they will take care of this now. Can't wait to get the replacement!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Opps


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Oops double post.


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Wet and wild


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> Thanks, and Basel did become a factor. As stated, I have been in touch, and they have been very responsive. Could have been handled before Basel, but that's OK, and they did try that. So now we're past that. The required action at this point is down to a fedex label, addressed to me. All other factors were handled pre-Basel.
> 
> No complaints; things happen. I'm sure they will take care of this now. Can't wait to get the replacement!


I've had a recent experience with Doxa CS similar to yours. New 1200T Pro that had problems that I believed would unfortunately require returning the watch for replacement. I sent CS an email describing the issue with photos. Within hours I received an apology and a promise to make everything right. I received a shipping label with instructions to return the watch. After delivery Doxa confirmed that they would be sending a new 1200T Pro. Cool part of story is I sent an appreciative thank you and hinted that a 1200T Sharky would be a bonus. The sharky was listed as sold out on the main website so I figured it wouldn't be possible, but I did receive a new Sharkhunter. Keep in mind that all of this took a few weeks from my initial email to receiving my new watch, all during Baselworld and the Poseidon release. All considered, I think Doxa did a helluva job standing behind their product and I'm a very happy and loyal Doxaholic. Keep in good communication and I'm sure they'll take good care of you as well.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Paul Ramon said:


> I've had a recent experience with Doxa CS similar to yours. New 120T Pro that had problems that I believed would unfortunately require returning the watch for replacement. I sent CS an email describing the issue with photos. Within hours I received an apology and a promise to make everything right. I received a shipping label with instructions to return the watch. After delivery Doxa confirmed that they would be sending a new 1200T Pro. Cool part of story is I sent an appreciative thank you and hinted that a 1200T Sharky would be a bonus. The sharky was listed as sold out on the main website so I figured it wouldn't be possible, but I did receive a new Sharkhunter. Keep in mind that all of this took a few weeks from my initial email to receiving my new watch, all during Baselworld and the Poseidon release. All considered, I think Doxa did a helluva job standing behind their product and I'm a very happy and loyal Doxaholic. Keep in good communication and I'm sure they'll take good care of you as well.


Thanks Paul, that's a great story and very encouraging. Looks like our timing was about the same, and we started out with the same quick responses.

A little dissapponting to, in that the impression I got was the office and factory completely close during Basel, no watches ship out. Did the Shark replace the Pro, or was it incremental? Maybe I should have bought another one too! For me, it would be the silver dial, but those are sold out. All my divers are black dial, so as much as I like the Shark, I'm stepping up to orange. Who knows, might stop wearing black socks with sandels too!

Only risk here is the wife will definitely notice this is a new watch. I think she thinks all my other divers are really the same watch. But having tried it on, the Doxa is worth a few nights in the dog house...


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Thanks Paul, that's a great story and very encouraging. Looks like our timing was about the same, and we started out with the same quick responses.
> 
> A little dissapponting to, in that the impression I got was the office and factory completely close during Basel, no watches ship out. Did the Shark replace the Pro, or was it incremental? Maybe I should have bought another one too! For me, it would be the silver dial, but those are sold out. All my divers are black dial, so as much as I like the Shark, I'm stepping up to orange. Who knows, might stop wearing black socks with sandels too!
> 
> Only risk here is the wife will definitely notice this is a new watch. I think she thinks all my other divers are really the same watch. But having tried it on, the Doxa is worth a few nights in the dog house...


I'm fairly sure that the SUB 300 searambler is still available...
Doxa CS cut me a great deal on one after a few problems arose with my first SUB 300 professional order.
My main problem now is deciding which to wear - generally the orange professional wins out but the silver dial is gorgeous
Either way the Doxa build quality is fantastic - way above my initial expectations - and it's great to know that they stand behind their product; enjoy your in good health when it returns!
The only problem is that you won't want to stop at one...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> Thanks Paul, that's a great story and very encouraging. Looks like our timing was about the same, and we started out with the same quick responses.
> 
> A little dissapponting to, in that the impression I got was the office and factory completely close during Basel, no watches ship out. Did the Shark replace the Pro, or was it incremental? Maybe I should have bought another one too! For me, it would be the silver dial, but those are sold out. All my divers are black dial, so as much as I like the Shark, I'm stepping up to orange. Who knows, might stop wearing black socks with sandels too!
> 
> Only risk here is the wife will definitely notice this is a new watch. I think she thinks all my other divers are really the same watch. But having tried it on, the Doxa is worth a few nights in the dog house...


Lol, that's hilarious! Good luck, maybe if you impress upon her the fact that it's a Doxa you'll avoid the doghouse. Having a Sharky sent as opposed to a Pro was a last minute request on my part when they confirmed that the exchange would take place. My plan is to eventually find a nice Mission31 or 800Ti Pro to satisfy my orange craving. The 1200T Sharky with the orange minute has always been a favorite of mine so I figured this might be a last chance to land a new one. I'm really glad I did, pictures don't do it justice. The orange minute hand & bezel markings definitely pop and make it stand out from my other black dialled divers.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> No more safe for this one..


Yeah, don't use up precious space in your safe on that one - you should totally sell it :roll:

;-)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Yeah, don't use up precious space in your safe on that one - you should totally sell it :roll:
> 
> ;-)


Ha ! Love the banter loco... you are totally right though, either use it or lose it..

Have a good one mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha ! Love the banter loco... you are totally right though, either use it or lose it..
> 
> Have a good one mate
> Dave
> ...


If you want fun, you have to make it yourself, right?

Seriously though: the 600 T-Graph SR is harder to come by than the original 200 T-Graph from the 60's. I think I've seen 3 originals that are up for sale, as of right now. But can I find a 600 SR? Nope! Haven't seen one in bloody ages! Sure, there are Pros and SHs, but never SRs. Where are they all???

I'm glad yours gets used though - at least I know it's being appreciated


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Agreed re a bit of "leg pulling" i know of 2 more out there and have asked them if they would part with theirs and they said only if i go first!! I sold my 2 tri-compax and kept the 40th anniversary SR as my only bi-compax.
I cant fathom why not more on this forum though i do like Demo's Sharkie 2 holer he posts on the DWF.
I used the 2005's as work watches, put this one away for too long am going to wear but not take out on the boats or machines just yet....Dano1 cracked the lotto with his RR...you have 2 great cosc's..
The beauty of this forum is we all dont take ourselves too seriously and have a laugh..
Keep it rolling mate, if i get one out of my mates then im gouing to test your willpower!!
all the best Dave


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

I definitely think you did right in keeping the 2-reg. For some reason I like them so much more than 3-reg chronos. I'll agree that the SH is also a beauty - almost as nice as the SR. My plan is having one Doxa of each of the main colours (Pro, SR, SH, DS and Carib - although it looks like I'll be ending up with two DSs, but I guess I'll survive). Since I already have a Sharkie, then my T-Graph would have to be the SR. Also the mix of colours on the dial and hands of the Rambler just makes my heart skip a beat.
I get the impression that you like making grown men cry..? That's not nice you know. Don't come running to me for sympathy when you bang your watch on a door frame and get a nasty scratch on the bezel ;-)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I get it...definitely no tears when i smack it against the hull!! however i just thought of a third 6ooT-Graph SR owner!! 
One colour of each in a Doxa line up would be grouse. 
Will look forward to catching up one day mate..
Dave


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

You and your friends certainly have great taste in watches. I guess I'll just have to make do for now, with my COSCs and M31.

If I'm ever down under, I'll make sure to look you up and buy you a pint or two


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> You and your friends certainly have great taste in watches. I guess I'll just have to make do for now, with my COSCs and M31.
> 
> If I'm ever down under, I'll make sure to look you up and buy you a pint or two


It will be my "shout" when you get down here mate!! Btw..enough on the coscs too

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

:rodekaart What's up with all the words and no photos - title of the thread reads *Show your Doxa's* So stop yapping and show your Doxa's :-d



El Loco Norwegian said:


> But yellow is the color of Easter - gotta have some yellow during the holidays:


Yellow is just one of the colors of Easter. Speaking of which:


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Agreed re a bit of "leg pulling" i know of 2 more out there and have asked them if they would part with theirs and they said only if i go first!! I sold my 2 tri-compax and kept the 40th anniversary SR as my only bi-compax.
> I cant fathom why not more on this forum though i do like Demo's Sharkie 2 holer he posts on the DWF.
> I used the 2005's as work watches, put this one away for too long am going to wear but not take out on the boats or machines just yet....Dano1 cracked the lotto with his RR...you have 2 great cosc's..
> The beauty of this forum is we all dont take ourselves too seriously and have a laugh..
> ...


I feel like I did win the lotto. With both the rr and the DS cosc. I really would love to get another 750sr (which I sold when I bought the black lung). I have never had a t graph but would really like to some day. They look great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> I feel like I did win the lotto. With both the rr and the DS cosc. I really would love to get another 750sr (which I sold when I bought the black lung). I have never had a t graph but would really like to some day. They look great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got to get a silver back mate!
Here's my only orange...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

My new slice of Orange.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Has anyone received a new watch directly from Doxa this week?


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> Has anyone received a new watch directly from Doxa this week?


I ordered one yesterday morning, still says processing.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

mattonthewater said:


> I ordered one yesterday morning, still says processing.


Whattya got incoming?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

mattonthewater said:


> I ordered one yesterday morning, still says processing.


I recall reading somewhere that they ship on a few set days of the week. Mine, the original, shipped on a Friday, and arrived Monday by 10:30 am delivery. I heard nothing about it shipping; the first notice was a tracking notice received early Monday AM, which said it would arrive that day. So perhaps you'll get yours Monday.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

nymfan said:


> Whattya got incoming?


50th 'Rambler



nepatriot said:


> I recall reading somewhere that they ship on a few set days of the week. Mine, the original, shipped on a Friday, and arrived Monday by 10:30 am delivery. I heard nothing about it shipping; the first notice was a tracking notice received early Monday AM, which said it would arrive that day. So perhaps you'll get yours Monday.


That would be sweet!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Very pleased with my SUB 1200T Pro on Erika's Original MN olive/yellow strap


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

New phone, so I've a chance at better pics...the 40th anniversary plaque is a cool reminder...
Have a safe Easter break all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

Nice shot mate!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> New phone, so I've a chance at better pics...the 40th anniversary plaque is a cool reminder...
> Have a safe Easter break all
> Dave
> 
> ...


Wear it in the best of good health Dave.
very Happy Easter & all the best from London!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Des, all the best to you and your crew from across the "pond"!!
Have a good one mate
Dave


----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

Happy Easter too.


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

My Searambler looks good on BC281


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Enjoying vacation with the 300 Sharky


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Very pleased with my new acquisition!


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

And got this as well...


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

loving the Orange.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Mr Davis said:


> View attachment 13041291
> 
> 
> And got this as well...
> ...


Congrats on a great pair! Where'd you snag a new 5000T? If it ain't new, it sure looks it!


----------



## Sachstorpedo (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

My Caribbean while I wait for my Sea Godess. Also looking for a 50th Searambler og 1200T Searambler (mintish) if someone would like to export to Norway...


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Tetragrammaton said:


> My Caribbean while I wait for my Sea Godess. Also looking for a 50th Searambler og 1200T Searambler (mintish) if someone would like to export to Norway...


Den blå Nato reimen passet utrolig godt til klokken. Og blå tall på bezelen på denne er, etter min mening, det eneste riktige fargen. Jeg har ingen Searambler til salgs, men jeg har en Black Lung, om du skulle være interessert. Bor i Oslo-området.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Tetragrammaton said:


> My Caribbean while I wait for my Sea Godess. Also looking for a 50th Searambler og 1200T Searambler (mintish) if someone would like to export to Norway...


I have a 4 day old 50th Searambler I would ship to Norway if you're interested.


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

The re-issue collection. Only one has been diving!


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pearlers Michael!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Pearlers Michael!


Many thanks, mate!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

orangeface said:


> The re-issue collection. Only one has been diving!


Is that a 750T WhiteShark, next to the SR?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Is that a 750T WhiteShark, next to the SR?


If its Cosc....you are a goner Loco!!
See you soon mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> If its Cosc....you are a goner Loco!!
> See you soon mate
> Dave


Ha ha. You know me all too well, Dave.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Is that a 750T WhiteShark, next to the SR?


It's a SUB 600T Sharkie - a real beauty!


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Den blå Nato reimen passet utrolig godt til klokken. Og blå tall på bezelen på denne er, etter min mening, det eneste riktige fargen. Jeg har ingen Searambler til salgs, men jeg har en Black Lung, om du skulle være interessert. Bor i Oslo-området.


Oh, how Norwegian of you  Thank you for the feedback and the proposal, but I'm one of those that think the orange is a bit too much, even if it's a Doxa, so the BL is not for me, unfortunately.


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks nymfan!
It's a 2008 model that I bought from eBay. It is mint and must have been a safe Queen.

Cheers.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Mr Davis said:


> Thanks nymfan!
> It's a 2008 model that I bought from eBay. It is mint and must have been a safe Queen.
> 
> Cheers.


Sweet! I had a COSC 5000T about 4yrs ago I bought NOS from a DOXA AD in the Caribbean, at least that was the back story. Found out about it from this very forum. I still occasionally slap myself in the face for letting it go. Chalk it up to being young(er) & dumb.


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

Trying a new nylon strap.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Love both my Doxa's, but the sharkie gets more wrist time than th 1500 pro


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Double post


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Broke out the Pro for dress shopping, drinks and dinner with my lovely wife this evening!













I always set the time, but the date...eh...


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

machlo said:


>


very jealous of this. Absolutely stunning watch


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Hottest April for 70 years uk after the longest winter ever cause for celebration


----------



## yasvopoyo (May 4, 2016)

Sub 200T-Graph


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Doxa Project Aware 1200t by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## mattsbeers (Mar 28, 2018)

The orange and blue NATO is a nice touch!


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

yasvopoyo said:


> Sub 200T-Graph


What a gorgeous piece of history you have there. Over the past few months I've seen a couple "time capsule" Doxas appear for sale. So cool to see such nicely preserved watches still out there, especially the well-used and well-beaten Doxa.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a quick color balance check for your monitor before everything suddenly turns yellow. You know its coming.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

This arrived today 😊 Thanks @mattonthewater & WUS.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SR as well, have a top day guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

Silver and/or white dials are so versatile when it comes to strap combos.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tetragrammaton said:


> Silver and/or white dials are so versatile when it comes to strap combos.


Where did the black/orange/grey strap come from? Looks like a great combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

Kjo43 said:


> Where did the black/orange/grey strap come from? Looks like a great combo.


Well, I source straps from so many places, so hard to say exactly. But I guess it's from one of these two:

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...-orange-18-mm-20-mm-22-mm-1?variant=221756236

https://www.crownandbuckle.com/black-grey-orange-thin-stripe-nato-20mm.html


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

SpongeBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Long journey, but finally arrived about 4 weeks ago. Haven't had time to get a pic with appropriate ocean themed background. The hat will have to do for now. I'll try to get a shot with its stable mates. Note: anything that looks like mark, scratch, etc is purely the effect of dust, reflection, blown highlights, etc. Watch is flawless (so far: a few very small hairlines on the outer bezel).


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Some of the stable mates... Seiko 007's, 013, and Turtle not included.

With the exception of the Damasko, the them is modern vintage divers. The 007's fit that as well. Of those pictured, one of these has to go...I'm thinking Damasko or Squale ... to fund another stable mate that just arrived Friday.

Hard decision. The Damasko is a real tool watch. After 3 years and lots of use, not a single mark of any kind on it. Zero micro-swirls. -2 SPD. Clean look, somewhat of a pilot\diver theme. Fits very well, low profile. The Squale has an interesting history, like Doxa. Case fits like a glove. Looks the best on rubber. Just never find myself wearing it.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I really like damasko watches. The technic they're using is much above e.g. the one squale uses. I was thinking of get a squale for myself, but ended up with "they are to expensive for what they deliver". Some years ago, the prices was more reasonable.
For the second fact... as I assumed, the prices for second-hand market are very low for damasko. Think the value you going to loose is much higher than the one on squale.
And as you said... the damasko was used often in the past years...


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Winding down a busy Saturday with this beauty. Haven't worn it in a few weeks. Not sure why.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

My trusty Sub300:


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> Some of the stable mates... Seiko 007's, 013, and Turtle not included.
> 
> With the exception of the Damasko, the them is modern vintage divers. The 007's fit that as well. Of those pictured, one of these has to go...I'm thinking Damasko or Squale ... to fund another stable mate that just arrived Friday.
> 
> Hard decision. The Damasko is a real tool watch. After 3 years and lots of use, not a single mark of any kind on it. Zero micro-swirls. -2 SPD. Clean look, somewhat of a pilot\diver theme. Fits very well, low profile. The Squale has an interesting history, like Doxa. Case fits like a glove. Looks the best on rubber. Just never find myself wearing it.


Funny, I also really like my Squale, everytime I use it I am amazed about many things about it, but just never seem to pick it when I have a choice... It's the one I use the least...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

...


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

1500 Pro on iso rubber...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone have a Military Professional they are considering selling I have a WTB posted..Thanks..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600 SR..have a good one guys
.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Lava lamps maannnnn. (Dome distortion)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

double post


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Kinesis said:


> Lava lamps maannnnn. (Dome distortion)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic! Looking at pics of this watch, it almost seems like the bubble edge magnifies the tips of the hands and indices. Is that so? Does it off-set the very small dial as far as readability?

I find it a little hard to read the minute markers, and set the set the watch, on my 1200 professional. The dial seems set down, and the deep edges around the edge of the dial often make a shadow. The black tip of the minute hand can blend into the minute markers too. The bubble dome almost seems to lift the end of edge of the dial up via magnification.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

nepatriot said:


> Great pic! Looking at pics of this watch, it almost seems like the bubble edge magnifies the tips of the hands and indices. Is that so? Does it off-set the very small dial as far as readability?
> 
> I find it a little hard to read the minute markers, and set the set the watch, on my 1200 professional. The dial seems set down, and the deep edges around the edge of the dial often make a shadow. The black tip of the minute hand can blend into the minute markers too. The bubble dome almost seems to lift the end of edge of the dial up via magnification.


I understand the functional intent of the small hour hand, and my color blindness makes it difficult to see the minute hand in certain light against the dial. Straight on, the radius crystal edge blocks indices more than magnifying them. These traits make it the least legible watch that I own to quickly tell time, but not impossible. Given all of that, it is without a doubt, my favorite watch in my collection. Weird...yes, crazy...maybe, but true.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Kinesis said:


> I understand the functional intent of the small hour hand, and my color blindness makes it difficult to see the minute hand in certain light against the dial. Straight on, the radius crystal edge blocks indices more than magnifying them. These traits make it the least legible watch that I own to quickly tell time, but not impossible. Given all of that, it is without a doubt, my favorite watch in my collection. Weird...yes, crazy...maybe, but true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes complete sense to me, just one of those things...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Doxa Pro on BOR


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

My current two Doxas, awaiting the DS.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

New Poseidon fits in nicely.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Waiting for the Poseidon and now trying to decide should I sell one of these...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

K1M_I said:


> Waiting for the Poseidon and now trying to decide should I sell one of these...
> 
> View attachment 13162413
> 
> ...


I would most definitely they look pretty much identical


----------



## Alangep (Jul 28, 2016)

Tetragrammaton said:


> My current two Doxas, awaiting the DS.


With the white perlon is really beautiful.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> I would most definitely they look pretty much identical


It's about the size and bracelet also - 1200T vs 1500T

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

K1M_I said:


> Waiting for the Poseidon and now trying to decide should I sell one of these...
> 
> View attachment 13162413
> 
> ...


I'd keep the 1200T, more true to the original.


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Agent 46 says hi ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Just bought this beauty for a family member. Wow! Now its my turn. Can't decide if I want the 1200T Orange or wait for the beautiful Project Aware. Shout out to the great Doxa Customer Service and Andy.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Just bought this beauty for a family member. Wow! Now its my turn. Can't decide if I want the 1200T Orange or wait for the beautiful Project Aware. Shout out to the great Doxa Customer Service and Andy.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WatchNRolla said:


>


Very cool piece mate..great pic

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsky46 (Mar 4, 2018)

My first and second dive watch... would like to get rid of the first, but I lost some of the bracelet links...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

White strap looks great


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Memorial Day weekend at the lake. Exhale!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PVD 750...have a good one all and keep the ocean of yellow coming..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Always wanted a Doxa and finally pulled the trigger just in time for Summer (had to justify it somehow lol). Went back and forth over the Professional's amazing orange dial, but ultimately went with the more subdued Sharkhunter. The Sharkie still has that classic Doxa look, with the pop of the orange minute hand and numbers around the bezel. I'm looking forward to wearing this piece for a while 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Mreal75 said:


> Always wanted a Doxa and finally pulled the trigger just in time for Summer (had to justify it somehow lol). Went back and forth over the Professional's amazing orange dial, but ultimately went with the more subdued Sharkhunter. The Sharkie still has that classic Doxa look, with the pop of the orange minute hand and numbers around the bezel. I'm looking forward to wearing this piece for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Sharkie looks great...you are correct re the orange minute hand it brings the whole dial in perfectly distinctly DOXA.miss my sharky 600T_Graph..
Enjoy it mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Your Sharkie looks great...that orange minute hand brings the whole dial in perfectly..miss my sharky 600T_Graph..
> Enjoy it mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thank you! I'm loving it already. The beads of rice bracelet is super comfortable and the case shape makes it wear great on the wrist


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Mreal75 said:


> Thank you! I'm loving it already. The beads of rice bracelet is super comfortable and the case shape makes it wear great on the wrist


Very versatile piece and as you say the beads of rice bracelet exceeds most imho.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Your Sharkie looks great...you are correct re the orange minute hand it brings the whole dial in perfectly distinctly DOXA.miss my sharky 600T_Graph..
> Enjoy it mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


At least you HAVE a T-Graph - not everyone is that lucky :-/


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Still in love with my 1200T Pro! Need to reset the date...


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Quick strap change back on to the wonderful BOR bracelet


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> At least you HAVE a T-Graph - not everyone is that lucky :-/


Thanks Loco...ive got to get a few pictures more of that one and its orange cousin before they get ready for the next keyholder!
catch up soon mate


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Tetragrammaton said:


> My current two Doxas, awaiting the DS.


Perlon looks crisp

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Took this one last week at a street corner coffee stand. The guy has a really cools setup and was more than happy to accommodate my request.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Sold my 1200T and 300T Poseidon is getting ready for the first adventure, one week around Iceland!!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

SUB 1200T Pro At Camp.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

First day out on the water this year! Poseidon won out over my pro and breitling 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgeledesma (Feb 22, 2016)

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 13176639


This is so hot much better than the orange dial in my humble opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

One of my favorites









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

This is my 1st Doxa and I'm loving it!!!





































Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SR...breaking up the yellow, pretty envious of all new divingstar owners...maybe yellow in a 4000 for some larger wrist options?
Have a good one all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

My 1200t Pro with a bit of Yellow.!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez (Jun 5, 2018)

Interesting side by side pic


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Some Doxa Chrono love....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

x2 post


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 4000T Sapphire


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 4000T Sapphire


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Happy to join the Doxa club.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

jaspert said:


> Happy to join the Doxa club.
> 
> View attachment 13204233


Superb!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

So happy with this pair!!


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanluo23 (Jul 11, 2012)

on the prowl for my first DOXA


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Wearing one of the best designed Doxa's for fitting flat on your wrist. The Doxa 750T today for an afternoon wedding


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Searambler going on its lightly worn bracelet...I saw your 750T SR ..WDO !!! and said blow it,chuck it on the beads of rice and wear the bloody thing and blow any marks whether keep or part, you might as well wear them.
Have a good one all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Searambler going on its lightly worn bracelet...I saw your 750T SR ..WDO !!! and said blow it,chuck it on the beads of rice and wear the bloody thing and blow any marks whether keep or part, you might as well wear them.
> Have a good one all..
> Dave
> 
> ...


Go Dave, wear that damned thing!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Go Dave, wear that damned thing!


Totally agree Paul, both mine are now going in to full rotation....I dont know why I save the Doxa's from the tool jobs that all the others in my small herd cop it.
Tomorrow she's out 40 miles out the front.
Thanks mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

No 214😎


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

No 80🤓


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Bulle said:


> No 80🤓


Great meeting you today! Hope you are satisfied with the Black Lung. Here's a pic of our Poseidon duo:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Great meeting you today! Hope you are satisfied with the Black Lung. Here's a pic of our Poseidon duo:
> 
> View attachment 13226229


Great duo and one of the best ways to pass the doxa baton FTF....


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Great duo and one of the best ways to pass the doxa baton FTF....


It's not my first F2F Doxa deal, and hopefully not my last. I have a couple more Doxas on my wishlist - now if only people would stop holding on to theirs, and sell them to me ;-)


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Number one of a serie of one.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 4000T on Toxic Shiznit N80. Match made in heaven!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Totally agree Paul, both mine are now going in to full rotation....I dont know why I save the Doxa's from the tool jobs that all the others in my small herd cop it.
> Tomorrow she's out 40 miles out the front.
> Thanks mate
> Dave
> ...


I'm such a hypocrite Dave. I know when my "new one" arrives I'm going to be tempted to do the same , afraid to even take the plastic off so I don't bash it up Lol! Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Great meeting you today! Hope you are satisfied with the Black Lung. Here's a pic of our Poseidon duo:
> 
> View attachment 13226229


Not synchronized? C'mon fellas. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

Snorkeling gear.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally got a new "true" BOR bracelet to update this watch, just in time for summer:


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Tetragrammaton said:


> Snorkeling gear.


This is just perfect!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> I'm such a hypocrite Dave. I know when my "new one" arrives I'm going to be tempted to do the same , afraid to even take the plastic off so I don't bash it up Lol! Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead!


Absolutely Paul!
I fully understand those that put them away in safe keeping and rotate with other wearers carefully for resale or preservation to pass on or to simply collect them as i too have done this.
However they are sold as a tool watch and recently seeing some rare beauties that have been worn go up on wrist shots and for sale, my pair are going to go to work.
i just cant figure why im doing this with Doxa apart from they are a small production run and i dont believe thats a good enough reason to not work them.
When i saw Loco's 750 Divingstar pics all scratched up around bezel etc..i thought now thats a watch id like to wear and has some history behind it...
All the old girls that come up,we all want them and they all bear scars to some degree...
So like you im pulling them out of the safe to wear to work rather than putting them away in the safe to keep pristine...
Full steam ahead it is...
Dave


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Absolutely Paul!
> I fully understand those that put them away in safe keeping and rotate with other wearers carefully for resale or preservation to pass on or to simply collect them as i too have done this.
> However they are sold as a tool watch and recently seeing some rare beauties that have been worn go up on wrist shots and for sale, my pair are going to go to work.
> i just cant figure why im doing this with Doxa apart from they are a small production run and i dont believe thats a good enough reason to not work them.
> ...


I am certainly guilty of this for some reason also. However I am proud of myself for wearing my black lung and cosc DS. I still for some reason, refuse to wear the "rr" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> I am certainly guilty of this for some reason also. However I am proud of myself for wearing my black lung and cosc DS. I still for some reason, refuse to wear the "rr"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One day mate you will, id wager its the only one out there that hasnt been worn!
There is only one other place i could think there is one and he has not "chimed in" yet...
all the best
Dave


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> One day mate you will, id wager its the only one out there that hasnt been worn!
> There is only one other place i could think there is one and he has not "chimed in" yet...
> all the best
> Dave


I know 'two places' but I'm not sure how fast will they "chime in"...

Michael


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MTJO said:


> I know 'two places' but I'm not sure how fast will they "chime in"...
> 
> Michael


Well one day I hope it gets to look at the GBR, with its orange bro...
Have a good one mate
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

My new rubber b-) (Sorry for the fingerprints…..)


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

Got some rubber on my Poseidon too


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Dan01 said:


> I am certainly guilty of this for some reason also. However I am proud of myself for wearing my black lung and cosc DS. I still for some reason, refuse to wear the "rr"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whilst out working in the garden the other day I noticed that I'd still got my Doxa on - and it didn't bother me one iota 
This reminded me of how, with the 5-digit Rolex Professional models of old, I used to wear them as everyday GADA watches. They then moved to become 'luxury' (read highly priced) items of man-jewellery that I became ever more protective of when wearing them. This developed to the point where my Doxa became my daily go-to watch as it's got a great look which stands out from most any other watch, is accurate to around a second per month, is built like a tank and incredibly comfortable to wear.
Someone else has already pointed out the irony of how we lust after the old, well used models where the dings tell a story of a life well lived in diving or other activity yet worry about getting a mark on our new watches! So let's get them on our wrists and start creating the well used watches for future generations to enjoy.
PS: This is not intended as a pop at Rolex but just as a reflection of why I'm enjoying wearing Doxa that came to me the other day!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phoomshaw (Sep 11, 2015)

adg31 said:


> Whilst out working in the garden the other day I noticed that I'd still got my Doxa on - and it didn't bother me one iota
> This reminded me of how, with the 5-digit Rolex Professional models of old, I used to wear them as everyday GADA watches. They then moved to become 'luxury' (read highly priced) items of man-jewellery that I became ever more protective of when wearing them. This developed to the point where my Doxa became my daily go-to watch as it's got a great look which stands out from most any other watch, is accurate to around a second per month, is built like a tank and incredibly comfortable to wear.
> Someone else has already pointed out the irony of how we lust after the old, well used models where the dings tell a story of a life well lived in diving or other activity yet worry about getting a Mark on our new watches! So let's get them on our wrists and start creating the well used watches for future generations to enjoy.
> PS: This is not intended as a pop at Rolex but just as a reflection of why I'm enjoying wearing Doxa that came to me the other day!
> ...


I totally agree. I used to baby my Omegas, but after a few character lines, I began wearing them all the time. 
It's the same with my Doxas, especially the DWL, I just love that watch. But I swear, every time I do hit something, it sounds 10x louder than if I was wearing my old Timex.
Character lines just show the world that you've been out living life, not just reading about life from a comfy chair. Besides, it's hard to wear a watch that stays in a safe.
Heath


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

My latest addition...

2018-06-21 17.26.48 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Eastwood007 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi, Doxa Sharkhunter 1000t 









Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

Wearing my sunshine on my sleeve, as it were.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Tetragrammaton said:


> Wearing my sunshine on my sleeve, as it were.


Cool strap. Never saw one like that.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Tetragrammaton said:


> Wearing my sunshine on my sleeve, as it were.


Nice strap!! Where did you get it from?

Michael


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 25, 2013)

MTJO said:


> Nice strap!! Where did you get it from?
> 
> Michael


https://watchbandit.com/product/perlon-strap-black-yellow/


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Tetragrammaton said:


> Wearing my sunshine on my sleeve, as it were.


This should be a promo shot for the Divingstar. Amazing!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

^ this is a pretty cool combo.

Maybe I should start wearing the DS more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

adg31 said:


> Whilst out working in the garden the other day I noticed that I'd still got my Doxa on - and it didn't bother me one iota
> This reminded me of how, with the 5-digit Rolex Professional models of old, I used to wear them as everyday GADA watches. They then moved to become 'luxury' (read highly priced) items of man-jewellery that I became ever more protective of when wearing them. This developed to the point where my Doxa became my daily go-to watch as it's got a great look which stands out from most any other watch, is accurate to around a second per month, is built like a tank and incredibly comfortable to wear.
> Someone else has already pointed out the irony of how we lust after the old, well used models where the dings tell a story of a life well lived in diving or other activity yet worry about getting a mark on our new watches! So let's get them on our wrists and start creating the well used watches for future generations to enjoy.
> PS: This is not intended as a pop at Rolex but just as a reflection of why I'm enjoying wearing Doxa that came to me the other day!
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a funny thing. I think about this sometimes where some watches are meant or built for diving and now they are made to be used as luxury watches. Something to be worn to the meeting but never when going in the pool.

My Doxa Black Lung is actually becoming this. I lock it away for it's own safety. It's time to change that. I've been good with the Poseidon. I wear it everyday since I got it. 
Doxa subs are tough and it is inspiring to want to do more when I wear one.









/\ love when that happens :roll:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

A nice slice of Orange with my G&T


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

#323 arrived today...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello Yellow !

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

My new SUB 1200Tb-)


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Newest to oldest pics of my first and only DOXA

































Yes, I've had mine for over a month...


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

HAGWE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Beers and Doxas make me smile

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Yellow goodness, I think it's now safe to say that Poseidon is my favourite Doxa (from the ones I own )


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Walter Moore (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

J.Law said:


> View attachment 13286055


Welcome to the forum J.Law! Enjoy your beautiful DOXA in the best of good health.

Best wishes from London


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Doxa went for a dip 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Poseidon with my sleepy savannah cat lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Forget the watch - I want to see more pics of that cat! That is an astounding beauty!



NCCaptain said:


> Poseidon with my sleepy savannah cat lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Forget the watch - I want to see more pics of that cat! That is an astounding beauty!


Haha thank you she is very special. I'll snap a few later when I get home from work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

NCCaptain said:


> Poseidon with my sleepy savannah cat lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful cat. We have Bengals-great cats. Nice watch also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Dan01 said:


> Beautiful cat. We have Bengals-great cats. Nice watch also
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bengals are awesome, very similar to savannah cats. She loves water and waits in the sink sometimes...a little strange but funny!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Tara on the prowl. She loves water as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol, that's cute. I love cats, and I would get one of these, if it wasn't for my allergy to almost all animals.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Sooo cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Awesome pictures! My GF normally completely ignores anything watch-related, but suddenly has become mesmerized by the Doxas! 

She demands more Doxa pictures... as long as there are exotic cats in them! ;- )


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Awesome pictures! My GF normally completely ignores anything watch-related, but suddenly has become mesmerized by the Doxas!
> 
> She demands more Doxa pictures... as long as there are _exotic_ cats in them! ;- )


At first I read that as erotic cats. Was like, Wuuut?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

I love my 300!


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

bassplayrr said:


> I love my 300!


Good looking strap! That would look good in a classic GT40


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Professional in desperate need of a service 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

adg31 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Black lung together with another re-issue from the same era, 1967 & 1968


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

K1M_I said:


> Yellow goodness, I think it's now safe to say that Poseidon is my favourite Doxa (from the ones I own )
> 
> View attachment 13268685


Mines still in plastic..... I'm away on a work trip - shots like this are making me want to get it in wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Des2471 said:


> View attachment 13315197
> 
> 
> View attachment 13315203


Gorgeous! What strap is that?


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

J.Law said:


> Gorgeous! What strap is that?


Thanks - it's a black & orange perlon from watchbandit dot com. It's in the sale section


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

This has been dominating wrist time....my other watches are collecting dust on the winders lol. So much character in this piece.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

NCCaptain said:


> This has been dominating wrist time....my other watches are collecting dust on the winders lol. So much character in this piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the same position. Other watches have hardly been touched since the Poseidon arrived.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

zaratsu said:


> I'm in the same position. Other watches have hardly been touched since the Poseidon arrived.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Me too... Until I got the call to pick this up. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

Finally the Black Lung is back in my collection:-d


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Bulle said:


> Finally the Black Lung is back in my collection:-d


I am speechless...I have the two on the right but I missed the Black Lung (jealous).


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

SUB 1200t on boat trip up the misty Amazon (.....or was it Chester Zoo..!!!)


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

rackness said:


> Good looking strap! That would look good in a classic GT40


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

The one and only Chrono in my watch box.....sharkie 300t graph.....going for some color today!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## Akoni (May 28, 2008)

K1M_I said:


> Black lung together with another re-issue from the same era, 1967 & 1968
> 
> View attachment 13308645


Hot dog! Toss in a beater Turtle and I'd be happy for a very long time with that trio.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll post my Searambler T-graph before the ocean of Searamblers begins...enjoy all those Poseidon's guys, they look killa..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

color coordinated the Doxa with the Vette....


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Finally threw it on a nato! Makes the yellow pop even more imo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

color coordinated the Doxa with the Vette....

View attachment 13337127


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Bulle said:


> Finally the Black Lung is back in my collection:-d


I really like the looks of the smaller dial vintage series!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Waiting patiently for Silver Lung brother... :-!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Moore (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

Des2471 said:


> Waiting patiently for Silver Lung brother... :-!
> 
> View attachment 13338693


Brown chicken, brown cow!

Love the strap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

rackness said:


> Brown chicken, brown cow!
> 
> Love the strap


Thanks rackness - Bonetto Cinturini 295. This one from watchgecko. Very comfortable, supple rubber with a taper to 16mm.

Cheers!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

300 t graph


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sleepless in London too... Almost as hot as in L.A. !

(911 Photo credit: L.Nguyen, Christophorus magazine)

Cheers!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

If this is winter...we are going to melt in summer....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Dave, that’s a stellar piece. I’ve gone back to look at it 3 times in the last hour. Stay cool. All the best, mate!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Michael,
I agonised over parting with this one over my 2 tricompax....still grateful to my mad crazy mate who sold this one to me years ago!!
are you out of the jungles yet?

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks Michael,
I agonised over parting with this one over my 2 tricompax....still grateful to my mad crazy mate who sold this one to me years ago!!
are you out of the jungles yet?


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

cheers...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

powboyz said:


> cheers...


How've you been Jack? 
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> How've you been Jack?
> All the best mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Life is good my friend..hope all is well down under...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Just back from a week diving in Cayman with my 4000T Pro SB. The best Doxa ever. 
Now back on our lakes with my old yellow beauty!!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice day at Twin Harbors, Catalina Island


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

...day...


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Looks dope on the yellow and black strap!!

- - - Updated - - -



Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Looks dope on the yellow and black strap!!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ceebee said:


> View attachment 13385211
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glorious.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

mitchjrj said:


> Glorious.


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm really hoping DOXA might produce the bund strap they made a few years ago... Until then, this one will be OK, but the DOXA one looks to have been far superior


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> I'm really hoping DOXA might produce the bund strap they made a few years ago... Until then, this one will be OK, but the DOXA one looks to have been far superior
> 
> View attachment 13387169


With you Des, would like to try a bund for a change...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Freediving west of Twin Harbors, Catalina Island, California . . . with an iPhone.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Six months since I last set the time on this and it's gaining less than a second per month. No wonder it's close to becoming my 'one' watch 
Thanks Kaitrin if you follow this forum!








Have a great week everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

:-!


DaveandStu said:


> If this is winter...we are going to melt in summer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DaveandStu said:


> With you Des, would like to try a bund for a change...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Your beautiful SUB 600 T.graph (which looks so good on an orange ISOfrane) would also look great on a bund, Dave! :-!

Cheers!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

adg31 said:


> Six months since I last set the time on this and it's gaining less than a second per month. No wonder it's close to becoming my 'one' watch
> Thanks Kaitrin if you follow this forum!
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful special watch!

I add my thanks to Kaitrin, who is an absolute star!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> :-!
> 
> Your beautiful SUB 600 T.graph (which looks so good on an orange ISOfrane) would also look great on a bund, Dave! :-!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks Des,
You are getting quite a bit of colour in your collection mate!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

nsx_23 said:


>


That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

J.Law said:


> That is gorgeous!!!


Agreed , easy on the eyes there !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks Des,
> You are getting quite a bit of colour in your collection mate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave! I always enjoy seeing photos of your beautiful watches.

As much as I like trying new straps (when not on the BOR), I always seem to gravitate back to an ISOfrane or Isofrane style (an excellent dark blue Borealis rubber strap in this case) or a tropic strap. Suit these watches so well!

Cheers mate!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> Thanks Dave! I always enjoy seeing photos of your beautiful watches.
> 
> As much as I like trying new straps (when not on the BOR), I always seem to gravitate back to an ISOfrane or Isofrane style (an excellent dark blue Borealis rubber strap in this case) or a tropic strap. Suit these watches so well!
> 
> ...


Thank you...there is a lot of beauties on the forum..totally agree with the strap changes..we try and change but always come back to our favorite combo..
Have a good one mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Moore (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

2018-08-04 11.30.59 by ataripower, on Flickr

This one today !


----------



## Walter Moore (Feb 20, 2012)

View attachment 13402111


----------



## chicagosailor7 (Sep 18, 2014)

This is the one I've been lusting after. I love that strap you have it on!


----------



## chicagosailor7 (Sep 18, 2014)

zaratsu said:


> I'm in the same position. Other watches have hardly been touched since the Poseidon arrived.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I love the Poseidon edition... I'm so tempted to make this my first Doxa, but I've been lusting over the Professional for as long as I've been into watches.


----------



## chicagosailor7 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bulle said:


> Finally the Black Lung is back in my collection:-d


Add a 1200T Caribbean with the blue numbers in the bezel and that's my dream collection!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Part of the permanent troika.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Part of the permanent troika.
> 
> View attachment 13410405


Great shot Michael,
I've got a fair bit of " green eye " with the amount of time you have been on or under or lying on the beach next to the water lately!!
Top stuff mate..keep em coming.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, Dave! Yes, it’s another good summer of adventures living the good life on the lower left coast. Best wishes for rain on you soon down in Oz. All the best, mate!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

J.Law said:


> That is gorgeous!!!





jtp0615 said:


> Agreed , easy on the eyes there !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you both....it is a very cool watch.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Happy to be part of the family having become so infatuated with the brand and the watch...









Perhaps a _1200T Professional_ in the future would make a nice pair.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

mitchjrj said:


> Happy to be part of the family having become so infatuated with the brand and the watch...
> 
> View attachment 13419861
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard - great choice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyH (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't post much, but here's mine.


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

TreyH said:


> I don't post much, but here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 13420365


Awesome beast of a watch. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

TreyH said:


> I don't post much, but here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 13420365


Very badass.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

ceebee said:


> View attachment 13422771
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome, thanks for posting!


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Love that shot in front of the Bourbons.
I'm generally a Scotch drinker but like to try different things.
Of those in the shot, which Bourbon/Whiskey would you recommend?

I've tried Kentucky Vintage (slightly too oaky...and people seemed to recommend allowing it to "breathe" for a few months, but I didn't have the patience!). I would buy it again.
I've just got a bottle of FEW Rye Cask Strength which I haven't opened yet...


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

On yesterday and today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

ceebee said:


> On yesterday and today
> 
> View attachment 13425729
> 
> ...


Very cool! I have also been wearing my Poseidon Edition nearly non-stop since I received it.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

J.Law said:


> Very cool! I have also been wearing my Poseidon Edition nearly non-stop since I received it.


Ya, it's a beauty. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Picked this one up a few months back. I like it but I think I like the Project Aware better.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Joe90 said:


> Love that shot in front of the Bourbons.
> I'm generally a Scotch drinker but like to try different things.
> Of those in the shot, which Bourbon/Whiskey would you recommend?
> 
> I've just got a bottle of FEW Rye Cask Strength which I haven't opened yet...


That Blanton's is really nice. Great neat, in a Manhattan, or Old Fashioned. Of you like that cask strength rye (buckle up) try Booker's cask Bourbon.

BTW if you like Scotch but also trying other things...Bushmills Black Bush Irish.

Back to the discussion at hand I noticed something strange and thankfully averted disaster because of it...the springbars that came with my 50th Searambler are relatively short compared to the other 20mm bars I have. And as a result my bracelet popped off. Fortunately I had a jacket on and felt loose in my sleeve.  I have since replaced with different bars, but just an FYI for current/new owners to double check.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 13448827


That is a f'g beautiful collection. Respect.

What is particularly painful for me here is that I kick myself daily about missing the Poseidon, and having picked up the SUB 300 SR think the 1200T Pro will be added at some point in the future.


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


I like that strap on the Poseidon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Heading to Catalina last Friday for a long weekend with the SUB 750T SR/vintage 2006 -


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Heading to Catalina last Friday for a long weekend with the SUB 750T SR/vintage 2006 -
> View attachment 13449821


Plus going there the right way!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Plus going there the right way!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Right you are, Dave! Slide into Avalon for a leisurely late lunch and head west to our mooring at Howland's. Sure beats paddling there!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Right you are, Dave! Slide into Avalon for a leisurely late lunch and head west to our mooring at Howland's. Sure beats paddling there!
> View attachment 13449929


Way to go Michael, looks a beautiful piece of the world....I can feel the mooring line in my hands now...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

mitchjrj said:


> That Blanton's is really nice. Great neat, in a Manhattan, or Old Fashioned. Of you like that cask strength rye (buckle up) try Booker's cask Bourbon.
> 
> BTW if you like Scotch but also trying other things...Bushmills Black Bush Irish.
> 
> Back to the discussion at hand I noticed something strange and thankfully averted disaster because of it...the springbars that came with my 50th Searambler are relatively short compared to the other 20mm bars I have. And as a result my bracelet popped off. Fortunately I had a jacket on and felt loose in my sleeve.  I have since replaced with different bars, but just an FYI for current/new owners to double check.


I just re-read the last section of your post. That's very scary!
I can understand the spring bar being bent using a strap (or NATO) but on a bracelet?!?!
I'll be checking mine thoroughly.

Thanks for the headsup, and for the drinks suggestions!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

My SUB1000T Project Aware in its element:


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Berry nice colours..


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

orangeface said:


> Heading to Catalina last Friday for a long weekend with the SUB 750T SR/vintage 2006 -
> View attachment 13449821


Love this shot for many reasons.


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

My 5000T Pro at the beach


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wooden_spoon said:


> I like that strap on the Poseidon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks friend!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

My new Poseidon, at work in the morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Wooden_spoon said:


> My new Poseidon, at work in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baristas. Making the world a better place one shot at a time.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 13461407


Great picture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Haven't posted in a while. A recent one of my Doxa hard at work.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 13461407


Makes me miss my 2005 600T-Graphs....sooner or later I'll bite the bullet on a sharkie...have they still the 37 jewel 2894-2 under the hood?
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Searambler today..have a good one all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just got the shipping notification for my silver lung this morning...black lung will have a friend soon; can't wait.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

1500t back on the wrist


----------



## REPPIN (Mar 12, 2008)

Absolutely Stunning



Wooden_spoon said:


> My new Poseidon, at work in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Vintage matte black dials are real beauties


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I only have one but I want another!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> I only have one but I want another!
> 
> View attachment 13474983


Beautiful strap.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

One on the wrist and one hanging out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> View attachment 13475219


Amazing.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

My current collection. Unworn rr but the rest get worn. I just wound the rr today and it is winding a bit rough which is likely not good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> My current collection. Unworn rr but the rest get worn. I just wound the rr today and it is winding a bit rough which is likely not good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wear it mate...its a killa piece.
Do you find like me that the NATO's and zulus just roll a bit high up over the spring bars?
All the best Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Wear it mate...its a killa piece.
> Do you find like me that the NATO's and zulus just roll a bit high up over the spring bars?
> All the best Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


They do on the 750s a bit but they seem ok on the 300s. I need to wear it. I think the movement may need a service. It wound a bit rough this am.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> They do on the 750s a bit but they seem ok on the 300s. I need to wear it. I think the movement may need a service. It wound a bit rough this am.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


High on the 600T-Graphs as well,
Be interesting to see if it winds better after some wear mate.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I like wearing them on natos though. They look good. The movement was actually vibrating. It was weird. I am guessing the lube is dry perhaps. I will wind it the next few days. I may have to break down and wear it. I will blame you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> I like wearing them on natos though. They look good. The movement was actually vibrating. It was weird. I am guessing the lube is dry perhaps. I will wind it the next few days. I may have to break down and wear it. I will blame you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take the blame mate...I've been badgering you for years for some pics on the wrist

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> I'll take the blame mate...I've been badgering you for years for some pics on the wrist
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You have which is a good thing. It is really rather stupid I don't wear it. For a while I had a "normal" Caribbean which I wore instead. That sold so there is no reason. When I get back from holiday I will do the honors-deal? Mid Oct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> You have which is a good thing. It is really rather stupid I don't wear it. For a while I had a "normal" Caribbean which I wore instead. That sold so there is no reason. When I get back from holiday I will do the honors-deal? Mid Oct.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done! Top stuff mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Ray916MN said:


> View attachment 13481881


Great trio there mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

#4/50


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> View attachment 13483233
> 
> 
> #4/50


Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

lab-guy said:


> View attachment 13482617


Nice catch, Mike! Excellent condition and quite rare...really like that BOR bracelet.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

My new-to-me 750T Sharkhunter on a Localtime ladder style rubber strap (these straps are great, with a great smell).


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

orangeface said:


> Nice catch, Mike! Excellent condition and quite rare...really like that BOR bracelet.


Thanks Michael!


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

So much want. 


SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> View attachment 13483233
> 
> 
> #4/50


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> View attachment 13483233
> 
> 
> #4/50


Stunning dial. They grow on me more and more....


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


>


I think this is the most versatile watch Doxa have ever made. More so than the Silver Lung and the original (in terms of build quality). From the office to the ocean - a strong contender if I could only own one watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Stev0 said:


> I think this is the most versatile watch Doxa have ever made. More so than the Silver Lung and the original (in terms of build quality). From the office to the ocean - a strong contender if I could only own one watch.


As a single watch I would agree the SUB 300 Searambler - among the DOXA family - would be the most versatile. The silver dial tames the more "exotic" aspects of the case, and also changes perception of the disproportionately small dial (silver blends in to a larger whole). The case is a great size, neither too big nor small, with a thin enough profile to sit under most shirt cuffs. The beads-of-rice bracelet is flat out beautiful. Plays well with other strap styles. And has loads of street cred among the watch cognoscenti.

The Silver Lung of course shares all of these traits but the added dial logo really ups the sport element.

That said, personally this wouldn't be an only watch candidate for me. Too specific in its look. As an only DOXA definitely.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

mitchjrj said:


> As a single watch I would agree the SUB 300 Searambler - among the DOXA family - would be the most versatile. The silver dial tames the more "exotic" aspects of the case, and also changes perception of the disproportionately small dial (silver blends in to a larger whole). The case is a great size, neither too big nor small, with a thin enough profile to sit under most shirt cuffs. The beads-of-rice bracelet is flat out beautiful. Plays well with other strap styles. And has loads of street cred among the watch cognoscenti.
> 
> The Silver Lung of course shares all of these traits but the added dial logo really ups the sport element.
> 
> That said, personally this wouldn't be an only watch candidate for me. Too specific in its look. As an only DOXA definitely.


An 'only' Doxa without an orange dial 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

adg31 said:


> An 'only' Doxa without an orange dial


Hah! Yes, I see your point. But OP was talking about versatility. As great as the orange dial is, versatile its is not.


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

750T just might be my favorite DOXA


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

First Doxa and believe it or not, first nato strap! I've never liked the thickness they add so I've avoided them but this watch wears so thin and looks so good with a nato that I couldn't resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> First Doxa and believe it or not, first nato strap! I've never liked the thickness they add so I've avoided them but this watch wears so thin and looks so good with a nato that I couldn't resist.


Some makers offer NATO's as a single layer option, or you could just cut off the extra bit of the strap - that makes it much slimmer.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> View attachment 13491563


The NUMA is quite rare, non?


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> The NUMA is quite rare, non?


100 of the Blue, only 50 of the Turquoise.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

That one looks darn near unused. Excellent photo!


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

BoR to ISO


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ronsabbagh (Mar 8, 2006)

4000T


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

My doxa

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ikagan (Feb 13, 2007)

Been loving Doxa for years now. Finally got one and couldn't be happier


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

ikagan said:


> Been loving Doxa for years now. Finally got one and couldn't be happier


Gorgeous sharkhunter; congratulations!!!


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

ikagan said:


> Been loving Doxa for years now. Finally got one and couldn't be happier
> View attachment 13499431


Congratulations on your first Doxa - enjoy it in good health 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Picked up a 1500T Rambler!


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

JayVeeez said:


> Picked up a 1500T Rambler!


Love it, congrats!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

JayVeeez said:


> Picked up a 1500T Rambler!


It's hard to capture the beauty of the Searambler dial in photographs, it has to be experienced. Today, a guy at work told me he had really started to want to buy a Doxa after he saw my Searambler. Just goes to show that seeing it in person can really make a difference.


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

I really need to wear the Poseidon more often.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

JayVeeez said:


> Picked up a 1500T Rambler!


Good to see you mate!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

love my new watch!never let it go!


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Silver Lung with a Don Q Gran Anejo in Ponce, PR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

This particular Doxa isn't new to this thread but it is new to me. I purchased this from a member and it just arrived. It's a beauty and I'm lovin it!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Love it!!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Des2471 said:


> View attachment 13529043
> 
> 
> View attachment 13529039


Dig the orange sailcloth. Never seen that combo.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> Dig the orange sailcloth. Never seen that combo.


Thanks mitchjrj - the strap is from WatchGecko. Very comfortable, with a leather inner. They have them in different colours

Cheers!


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

PA 1500T


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> PA 1500T


Absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> PA 1500T


That's one great band to watch combo there..
Looks superb..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Des2471 said:


> Absolutely fantastic!!





DaveandStu said:


> That's one great band to watch combo there..
> Looks superb..


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi all, 

Not entirely sure if this is the right place to post, but I've been eyeing a Doxa for quite some time and I am close to pulling the trigger on one. However, I don't have the largest wrist size (6.75") so I am hesitant to just go ahead with the purchase and not ending up liking the watch because it'll be too massive and lose a decent amount of change on returning the watch (and I am morally not comfortable with buying something and trying it on when I am not sure I'll end up keeping it, nobody likes receiving a worn watch when bought new!). Long story short, are there any Doxa owners in the NC Triangle area I could persuade with a beer (or 2) so I can see one in the flesh before pulling the trigger? Happy to provide ID prior to meeting up and whatever the original owner would feel comfortable with. 

If this was posted in the wrong section, please advise me where a better spot would be? I just figured that all Doxa owners like to show off their babies in this thread, so highest chance of connecting to a local Doxa owner.

Thanks!


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sharky...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Disguise said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not entirely sure if this is the right place to post, but I've been eyeing a Doxa for quite some time and I am close to pulling the trigger on one. However, I don't have the largest wrist size (6.75") so I am hesitant to just go ahead with the purchase and not ending up liking the watch because it'll be too massive and lose a decent amount of change on returning the watch (and I am morally not comfortable with buying something and trying it on when I am not sure I'll end up keeping it, nobody likes receiving a worn watch when bought new!). Long story short, are there any Doxa owners in the NC Triangle area I could persuade with a beer (or 2) so I can see one in the flesh before pulling the trigger? Happy to provide ID prior to meeting up and whatever the original owner would feel comfortable with.
> 
> ...


I'm not in that zone and can't help with a F2F, but I also have a small wrist -.6.5" and I've had no trouble wearing all three case sizes (300, 1200, and 1500), and I think you'll be fine. DOXAs tend to wear smaller than their specific specs suggest, due to the cushion design and short L2L. Good luck!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Disguise said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not entirely sure if this is the right place to post, but I've been eyeing a Doxa for quite some time and I am close to pulling the trigger on one. However, I don't have the largest wrist size (6.75") so I am hesitant to just go ahead with the purchase and not ending up liking the watch because it'll be too massive and lose a decent amount of change on returning the watch (and I am morally not comfortable with buying something and trying it on when I am not sure I'll end up keeping it, nobody likes receiving a worn watch when bought new!). Long story short, are there any Doxa owners in the NC Triangle area I could persuade with a beer (or 2) so I can see one in the flesh before pulling the trigger? Happy to provide ID prior to meeting up and whatever the original owner would feel comfortable with.
> 
> ...


I'm not in that zone and can't help with a F2F, but I also have a small wrist -.6.5" and I've had no trouble wearing all three case sizes (300, 1200, and 1500), and I think you'll be fine. DOXAs tend to wear smaller than their specific specs suggest, due to the cushion design and short L2L. Good luck!


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

dinexus said:


> I'm not in that zone and can't help with a F2F, but I also have a small wrist -.6.5" and I've had no trouble wearing all three case sizes (300, 1200, and 1500), and I think you'll be fine. DOXAs tend to wear smaller than their specific specs suggest, due to the cushion design and short L2L. Good luck!


Thanks, I appreciate the input! I'm inching closer and closer to pulling the trigger, but would still love to see one in the flesh


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm across the Pond so can't help with meeting up. Just as a thought have you tried something more readily available, like a Seiko Turtle, to give you some idea of size on the wrist?
They have similar dimensions and weight but the key is the large diameter and short length of the cushion case design which do make them wear different to most other watches. 
By way of example my wrists are around 7.25" and the slightly smaller diameter Omega Seamaster 300 Master Coaxial feels too big for me due to the overall length. In contrast the Doxa SUB 300, which has a larger diameter but shorter length, is the most comfortable watch I've owned.
The Doxa SUB 300 is slightly smaller than the Turtle so if you were okay with the Turtle it would be fine. However, if you wanted something larger you could look at the 1200 or 1500 respectively.
Like you I hesitated for a long time before making my first Doxa purchase but have no regrets over joining the club.
Hopefully this is some help?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Just throwing it some tentative thinking...
I've got a Poseidon Divingstar LE 046. Wondering if there's potentially any interest in a Searambler trade?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600 T-Graph on a fabrique nationale ..
Purchased a couple of these bands, disappointed the hardware was not more sturdy...
Any way we all have a lot of straps that didnt make the cut.
Have a good one guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Another shot of the Silver Lung


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

750T Milpro
Have a good one all









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> 750T Milpro
> Have a good one all
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty Dave! The orange dial works so well with the black PVD case
All the mate


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm not local to you...... A few thousand miles actually....but I do have approx the same size wrist......and I can say with a degree of certainty that if you get one of the sub 300 reissues you will be more than delighted with the fit and comfort
Good luck
Jim


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

Recieved this a couple of days ago:-!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Quite a showing at our last GTG.









































































IG: th3measure


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> Quite a showing at our last GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw this on Instagram. Amazing. Really digging the look of that vintage Tropic on the Silver Lung.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Just saw this on Instagram. Amazing. Really digging the look of that vintage Tropic on the Silver Lung.


Thanks for the support! The SL is my first Doxa and I had it on the vintage tropic for the first few weeks of ownership. It compliments it so well and nails the vintage vibe. As good as the tropic is, I sized the BOR yesterday and swapped it out.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Mreal75 said:


>


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

J.Law said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

DSL on canvas


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning...Love the Sharkhunter


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Can't beat the BOR bracelet for style and comfort but occasionally it's fun to experiment...


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

m6rk said:


> Stunning...Love the Sharkhunter


Thank you!  I enjoy the more subdued dial of the Sharky but seeing shots like yours of the silver lung is always a good test of willpower lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Two of the four. New Erika's original strap. Most excellent I have to say









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Dan01 said:


> Two of the four. New Erika's original strap. Most excellent I have to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow , perfect combo !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

jtp0615 said:


> Wow , perfect combo !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I have to say her straps look amazing but also are very comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sharkie 300 Chrono today....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Seeing all these photos doesn't help in keeping me from looking at my shipping. Ahh! Hurry!!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

It's been a long, tough summer but I'm back and sporting my newest acquisition thanks to 'perfectlykevin'.

Thanks Kev!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> View attachment 13474391
> 
> Vintage matte black dials are real beauties


Wow! One of the cleanest I've seen


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Received yesterday. Beautiful condition (previously owned) 5000T Sharkhunter Military edition #189. The pics taken in the fluorescent lighting are the best I have at the moment.


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Received yesterday. Beautiful condition (previously owned) 5000T Sharkhunter Military edition #189. The pics taken in the fluorescent lighting are the best I have at the moment.


Looks awesome; CONGRATS!!


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Doxa Halloween...


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Splash of Orange for   









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a top day guys.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Only two >>









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

It's been a beautiful, sunny autumn day in London.

The 1200T Project Aware II on a Barton elite silicon quick release Flatwater strap. I've ordered some more of these straps in different colours - they are really great and very comfortable.

Wishing you all a good weekend. Cheers!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

fastenerhouse said:


> Only two >>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not "only"... only perhaps 2 of the very best Doxa's.

Regarding the 600, from what I can gather, the flatter case back lowers the watch, allowing it to "sit down" more on the wrist. More stable and fits easier under a shirt cuff. IMHO, Doxa never should have discontinued the 600. Refreshed it, but few really need more WR, so would have been the idea OPP for the brand.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Glenn Charles (Jan 9, 2016)

Just received my first Doxa, a 6000T. Could not be more excited. The finish and that orange dial are just stunning. Super happy to be in the Doxa family!!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Kenuko (Apr 20, 2018)

After lurking for many years, probably time for my first pic. This one landed today. Not my first Doxa, but my first vintage one.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Kenuko said:


> After lurking for many years, probably time for my first pic. This one landed today. Not my first Doxa, but my first vintage one.


Love it!!!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Kenuko (Apr 20, 2018)

One more pic. Really like its charm, but remains to be seen of I’ll keep it.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

I was concerned that showing the same Orange dial on my SUB 300 may get repetitive so thought that today I'd have a play around with the camera settings - very Andy Warhol I thought!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

First post here, officially a member of the club









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Disguise said:


> First post here, officially a member of the club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice ! Congrats !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

Doxa brightens the day b-)


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

The sunshine is breaking through in London

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

I was in Paris a little while back and went to ABP Custom, who made me a custom alligator strap for my T-Graph. Love this combo:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I was in Paris a little while back and went to ABP Custom, who made me a custom alligator strap for my T-Graph. Love this combo:
> 
> View attachment 13683499


Wrist shot Loco!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Wrist shot Loco!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I still cannot get over how nice that watch is for its age. Craziness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

machlo said:


>


So, so crisp.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bulle said:


> Doxa brightens the day b-)
> View attachment 13681185


Indeed!!!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

I could do without 30 day months


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Dan01 said:


> I still cannot get over how nice that watch is for its age. Craziness


Believe it or don't, but it looks even better in person. I am in love :-D


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Not a hero? That is ok. I'll chill with Doxa.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

wuyeah said:


> Not a hero? That is ok. I'll chill with Doxa.


Nice! I have a preference for Randolph Engineering sunglasses myself.


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Got a Sharky back in the rotation!!.pretty bloody happy..
Have a top day guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Got a Sharky back in the rotation!!.pretty bloody happy..


That's a cracker, mate! Congratulations!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> That's a cracker, mate! Congratulations!


Hey Loco!
Thanks mate, had missed a black dial Doxa...
Catch up soon 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

machlo said:


>


Adore mine


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Got a Sharky back in the rotation!!.pretty bloody happy..
> Have a top day guys
> 
> 
> ...


Pearler Dave, Congrats! Back in Black.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Pearler Dave, Congrats! Back in Black.


Ha Paul, you nailed it mate!! My favourite band big time.
Saw the lads multiple times from Bon through to Brian...got their 2nd last concert in ever,5 in from the stage and in full blast speaker mode with my sons and wife....my bloody ears are still ringing...
Thanks heaps mate.....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

lab-guy said:


> View attachment 13706067


Absolutely stunning! I really want a 600 T-Graph Searambler, but the Sharkhunter (2-reg) also makes my heart flutter.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice collection! What's next - Divingstar or Caribbean?


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe a TI800 sharkhunter...


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

seadweller16600 said:


> Maybe a TI800 sharkhunter...


There's one for sale on this Norwegian site. It could be the one that I owned from new: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=132750060


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks el loco,but it’s to expensive for that age...


----------



## divingstar300 (Nov 24, 2012)

5000t Pro.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello guys, someone knows where I can find new doxa sub 1200t searambler? 

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Qld wet season!
Have a good one all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Surf check: no SoCal beach diving for awhile. Even the "marine mammals" are land lubbers...


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Mreal75 said:


>


Gorgeous Sharkie - CONGRATS!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sharky...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

J.Law said:


> Gorgeous Sharkie - CONGRATS!


Thanks!


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Ramblin' around the boat docks today...


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Danielnick (Apr 16, 2018)

My Christmas gift:













I've only wanted one of these for ...oh...25 years...


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Danielnick said:


> My Christmas gift:
> View attachment 13753809
> View attachment 13753809
> 
> I've only wanted one of these for ...oh...25 years...


Congrats! Does it live up to your expectations?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Danielnick said:


> My Christmas gift:
> View attachment 13753809
> View attachment 13753809
> 
> I've only wanted one of these for ...oh...25 years...


Top stuff! enjoy it on your wrist mate


----------



## Chris Thorn (Dec 24, 2018)

The 1200 t professional is def on my to get list.


----------



## Danielnick (Apr 16, 2018)

MadsNilsson said:


> Congrats! Does it live up to your expectations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man...I'm in love with it. It's gorgeous and it's everything I hoped it would be.


----------



## Chris Thorn (Dec 24, 2018)

How does it wear?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Danielnick said:


> Oh man...I'm in love with it. It's gorgeous and it's everything I hoped it would be.


That's great to hear. I love it when a watch is everything you hoped for. 
I am looking very hard at the same model and will probably end up with one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

My remedy for an overcast day


----------



## Danielnick (Apr 16, 2018)

Chris Thorn said:


> How does it wear?


 I really like the size and fit on my wrist


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> My remedy for an overcast day
> 
> View attachment 13756693
> 
> ...


I reckon Paul, that one should stay with you mate!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> I reckon Paul, that one should stay with you mate!


You know it Dave. It'll always be special to me for many reasons. 
Thanks brother.


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

What model is the Mission 31 based on?


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

RIB333 said:


> What model is the Mission 31 based on?


800ti


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful matte dial! The double logo Sharkhunter is one of my very favorite vintage Doxas


----------



## SpaceCoastGeek (Jan 9, 2019)

As my wife and I celebrated Boxing Day by ripping the transfer case out of our Jeep to stop a drip of fluid in the garage (the Jeep doesn't leak, it marks it's territory) I noticed that the Sub 1200T Professional she bought for my birthday was a perfect match to the shop gloves we keep on hand in our garage.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SpaceCoastGeek said:


> As my wife and I celebrated Boxing Day by ripping the transfer case out of our Jeep to stop a drip of fluid in the garage (the Jeep doesn't leak, it marks it's territory) I noticed that the Sub 1200T Professional she bought for my birthday was a perfect match to the shop gloves we keep on hand in our garage.
> 
> View attachment 13785035


Great pic mate, plus first post...welcome
Dave


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

SpaceCoastGeek said:


> As my wife and I celebrated Boxing Day by ripping the transfer case out of our Jeep to stop a drip of fluid in the garage (the Jeep doesn't leak, it marks it's territory) I noticed that the Sub 1200T Professional she bought for my birthday was a perfect match to the shop gloves we keep on hand in our garage.


Your wife bought you a Doxa and she works on your Jeep with you? You hit the jackpot buddy! Welcome.


----------



## SpaceCoastGeek (Jan 9, 2019)

Paul Ramon said:


> Your wife bought you a Doxa and she works on your Jeep with you? You hit the jackpot buddy! Welcome.


You've got that right!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

A new "old" one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> A new "old" one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That rambler has a few stories to tell Dan! Looks 'gold" mate!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

HAGWE...guys
Just added the pro version of 4000T...its a bloody great size imho.
..my wishlist is 4000T Searambler 
I know I'm going to miss out but never ever give up!
All the best.Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> HAGWE...guys
> Just added the pro version of 4000T...its a bloody great size imho.
> ..my wishlist is 4000T Searambler
> I know I'm going to miss out but never ever give up!
> ...


Nice addition Dave, you still have the Sharky right? Let's keep our fingers crossed on the Searambler. Classic bezel would be a beauty.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Nice addition Dave, you still have the Sharky right? Let's keep our fingers crossed on the Searambler. Classic bezel would be a beauty.


Gday Paul,
Thanks mate, yes the Sharkie is locked solidly in as keeper with this one, really happy with the 2 different bezels( though the sapphire bezel is great..you have to have one scratch magnet!)
The Searambler is a pipe dream, plus add a classic bezel surrounding the dial it would be a pearler!!
I do believe though if produced Doxa may well give a few of the bigger boys a huge shove out if the way.
I'm wondering if they are considering it in the 4000/300 T-graph case.
For those looking for a larger piece, I agree completely with other owner members,that it just squeezes out any doubt to wear..
Keep belting the M31 as often as you can mate!
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats! It looks great on the Iso *thumbs up emoji*


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Congrats! It looks great on the Iso *thumbs up emoji*


Thanks Loco...I took the bracelet off to keep one pristine...old habits die hard!!
Hope your keeping well mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks Loco...I took the bracelet off to keep one pristine...old habits die hard!!
> Hope your keeping well mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


That's a smart move.

I am doing well, thanks. Only minus 6C here at the moment, so winter hasn't really kicked in yet. But still, a pre-order announcement for the new 50th T-Graph re-issue (assuming there is one) would permanently expel those winter chills I'm having :-D


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> That's a smart move.
> 
> I am doing well, thanks. Only minus 6C here at the moment, so winter hasn't really kicked in yet. But still, a pre-order announcement for the new 50th T-Graph re-issue (assuming there is one) would permanently expel those winter chills I'm having :-D


Minus 6 would work well for some of us Walrus types!!
I thought I read, that they did them every 40 years...would not want to many out there...no chase and hunt
That would ruin all the LE fun

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

You have a point there - the chase is fun (albeit agonizing). But with so few coming up for sale, the prices are often more than a mere mortal can afford.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Before I hop off to bed (it's half past one in the AM here), here's my new alligator strap from ABP Concept Paris. ABP make some amazing straps (sorry for bad lighting):


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> You have a point there - the chase is fun (albeit agonizing). But with so few coming up for sale, the prices are often more than a mere mortal can afford.


Yes..agreed but sometimes you have to break eggs to make a omellete...
See you soon mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Before I hop off to bed (it's half past one in the AM here), here's my new alligator strap from ABP Concept Paris. ABP make some amazing straps (sorry for bad lighting):
> 
> View attachment 13794009
> 
> ...


That's a great match up...
DS is a killa piece

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 13815853


Beauty! Surprised you don't show that one off more often.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Not long had it and only just today fixed it the date wheel still does not work but I am awaiting a new jumper spring

Very cool story on this basically it was donated to a goodwill store in the early 80s but because it wasn't running it was destined for the trash but was saved by a keen eyed 9 year old 
It's been sitting in a sowing basket all that time until a month ago when that 9year old boy now 40 something sold me it for just over £700
It's a 1968 with original beads of rice


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

^^^ That's a great story. Always nice to know a bit of a vintage pieces history. Kudos to that 9 now 40 yr old.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Saturday evening









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I need another one!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> I need another one!
> 
> View attachment 13825223


Is there no lume on central chrono hand? 
I say this as my 05 and 07 T-Graphs had lume...
It's a stunning piece mate and the case size suits some of us very well..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Just joined the elite Doxa club with this 50th anniversary model Doxa SUB 300! Got it yesterday and I am a huge fan of the style and size. 

I didn’t care for the bracelet much at all, but I have a vintage Nautilus expandro BOR that I was able to throw on it and I think that really locked it in for me.

Glad to be a part of the club!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I've turned into one of them guys I use to see on here when I started looking at doxas how did it happen?
Year before last I owned 1 doxa and various other brands now those brands have got smaller (2) and the doxa collection has got bigger I've never been into massive collection size so pretty much always brought something then sold something 
and that 1 doxa I don't own anymore as sold when I brought the black lung ( it was a 1200t pro )
I feel like I've completely simplified my watch collection though


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

You just need a last sharkhunter black lung


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

royalenfield said:


> You just need a last sharkhunter black lung
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny you say that as I'm hoping for a 50 th re issue t graph sharkhunter this year and have just sold my Seiko mm300 in preparation, and that will be it for me doxa wise I think


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

MonFreets87 said:


> Just joined the elite Doxa club with this 50th anniversary model Doxa SUB 300! Got it yesterday and I am a huge fan of the style and size.
> 
> I didn't care for the bracelet much at all, but I have a vintage Nautilus expandro BOR that I was able to throw on it and I think that really locked it in for me.
> 
> Glad to be a part of the club!


Welcome to the club, great start to your Doxa collection 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> I've turned into one of them guys I use to see on here when I started looking at doxas how did it happen?
> Year before last I owned 1 doxa and various other brands now those brands have got smaller (2) and the doxa collection has got bigger I've never been into massive collection size so pretty much always brought something then sold something
> and that 1 doxa I don't own anymore as sold when I brought the black lung ( it was a 1200t pro )
> I feel like I've completely simplified my watch collection though
> View attachment 13832689


Great looking collection you've got there. It is quite amazing how they end up dominating wrist time to the exclusion of other brands in your collection.
After I got my first Doxa I spoke to Kate in the Vienna office who said how much they want people to try their brand as it is so great. Initially I thought there was some hype but 2-years on I'm really glad I listened to her as she was spot on 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteski (Jan 28, 2019)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That shark looks awesome in this pic! I had such a hard time choosing between this and the Searambler 300 50th. Went with the 300 in the end, but mainly because I've already got plenty of black dial watches. But now I'm tempted to get this one too!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Peteski said:


> That shark looks awesome in this pic! I had such a hard time choosing between this and the Searambler 300 50th. Went with the 300 in the end, but mainly because I've already got plenty of black dial watches. But now I'm tempted to get this one too!


Thanks! Yea, went through a similar decision process myself. If the 1200t Searambler was in stock at the time I might have went with that. I ultimately thought that that the pop of orange on the sharky was different enough to justify adding it to the collection. Doxa's case shape and overall look are so unique in their own right. I don't think you could go wrong with any color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteski (Jan 28, 2019)

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks! Yea, went through a similar decision process myself. If the 1200t Searambler was in stock at the time I might have went with that. I ultimately thought that that the pop of orange on the sharky was different enough to justify adding it to the collection. Doxa's case shape and overall look are so unique in their own right. I don't think you could go wrong with any color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree, I love all the Doxa colour combinations which makes it ever harder to decide between them! I definitely prefer the 300 Rambler to the 300 Shark because I think the smaller vintage dial and works better in silver, blending in with the bezel so you don't notice how small the dial actually is in proportion to the case. But with the larger dial on the 1200 the black looks fantastic and so clear to read with the contrasting white markers and splash of orange. Once I get my 300 Rambler I might just be tempted with a 1200 Shark for a different look. I've always wanted a Doxa and honestly don't know why I waited so long to finally get one.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Peteski said:


> Totally agree, I love all the Doxa colour combinations which makes it ever harder to decide between them! I definitely prefer the 300 Rambler to the 300 Shark because I think the smaller vintage dial and works better in silver, blending in with the bezel so you don't notice how small the dial actually is in proportion to the case. But with the larger dial on the 1200 the black looks fantastic and so clear to read with the contrasting white markers and splash of orange. Once I get my 300 Rambler I might just be tempted with a 1200 Shark for a different look. I've always wanted a Doxa and honestly don't know why I waited so long to finally get one.


I'm right there with ya...I'm trying to balance picking up a classic orange dial Doxa with the fact that there are so many good looking watches out there from other brands. I don't want too much redundancy in the collection but these things are so darn cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Peteski said:


> I definitely prefer the 300 Rambler to the 300 Shark because I think the smaller vintage dial and works better in silver, blending in with the bezel so you don't notice how small the dial actually is in proportion to the case. But with the larger dial on the 1200 the black looks fantastic and so clear to read with the contrasting white markers and splash of orange.


Agreed 100% and have made the same observation. Have the 300 'Rambler with eye toward the 1200 Pro for precisely the same reason.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Funny you say that as I'm hoping for a 50 th re issue t graph sharkhunter this year and have just sold my Seiko mm300 in preparation, and that will be it for me doxa wise I think


Sold your mm300?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Sold your mm300?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 basically what it came down to was I really love the pictures on the internet of the mm300 but didn't as much as I tried love it as much on my wrist


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

DWL @work


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Going with 1000m WR today as a precaution should I fall through the ice ;-)


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

All fixed, movement fixed and cleaned and oiled and date jumper fixed, new crystal and repainted bezel markings , such a cool watch the old doxa 118 movement is awesome the date change is instant spring loaded


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Undressing a Doxa - the very definition of 'watch p0rn' :-d


----------



## SpaceCoastGeek (Jan 9, 2019)

If you'll pardon the low-light graininess, here's my Sub 1200T Pro by twilight.


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm amazed this one is still available - my favourite of all the 50th editions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

My 750t and my beer buddy's big blue beast. Handsome and huge on my slender wrist!


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

SUB750T Professional


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parino (Oct 28, 2018)

600T on a 50th anniversary bracelet!

Maybe controversial, but traded my 1200T for a 600T and couldn’t be happier!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sunshine coast turning up the wind..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## huwb8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Trying out a new Erikas original strap on the silver lung today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huwb8 (Dec 8, 2014)

huwb8 said:


> Trying out a new Erikas original strap on the silver lung today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Including the photo might help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

huwb8 said:


> Including the photo might help!


Looking good! Love DOXAs on Erica's originals.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

J.Law said:


> Looking good! Love DOXAs on Erica's originals.


Forgive me if I'm stating the obvious, but I think that's how it all started.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rambling...(and will give it a clean!!)have a top day guys!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry..Here it is ...


----------



## Albasit (May 21, 2015)

Good morning .










Enjoy the day

Solo compro relojes, pero no vendo..(algún día tendré que solucionar esto)


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13933935


Brilliant piece mate...always enjoy seeing you post it up,along with other members scattered around the globe!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dragged this one out and wiped the tissue fluff off it,for the start of March...hope the pinches and punches for 1st of month arent too hard!!
Except you Loco!! My mad friend 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

That one is too good to be spending time on a shelf or in a drawer. But I know you are just keeping it safe for me, for now - I will break you down in the end, my friend, and then this beauty will be mine!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Brilliant piece mate...always enjoy seeing you post it up,along with other members scattered around the globe!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Here's to ya Dave ?...and you're quite the tease with that rambler lol!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> That one is too good to be spending time on a shelf or in a drawer. But I know you are just keeping it safe for me, for now - I will break you down in the end, my friend, and then this beauty will be mine!


I think my photos are getting a little bit better.. ...and your right it is now back in safe..
Calling.......loco..loco..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll play for the first of the month...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

God I miss my 2005 Sharky and Pro 600 T-Graphs....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

4000T Sharky....all you new 300 BL guys are if you haven't already...love the white handset
Have a top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> 4000T Sharky....all you new 300 BL guys are if you haven't already...love the white handset
> Have a top day all..
> Dave
> 
> ...


Hi Dave! The white handset is indeed beautiful!
All the best mate!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

As Dave says - love the white handset!

Cheers!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> As Dave says - love the white handset!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 13956281


Well their is a bloody good thing mate!! to be honest my other Sharkies had orange minutes and i loved them too...but all white does look killa on that dial imho..
I hope you enjoy this one a hell of a lot Sam...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> As Dave says - love the white handset!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 13956281


Well their is a bloody good thing mate!! to be honest my other Sharkies had orange minutes and i loved them too...but all white does look killa on that dial imho..
I hope you enjoy this one a hell of a lot Sam...


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Well their is a bloody good thing mate!! to be honest my other Sharkies had orange minutes and i loved them too...but all white does look killa on that dial imho..
> I hope you enjoy this one a hell of a lot Sam...


Thanks very much, Dave mate!!
I love DOXA orange - either on the dial or hand. But I'm loving the all white handset and the yellow Aqua Lung logo gives a bit of colour... and of course the outer bezel numerals (which are red). The lume pip provides some orange 🍊 , though, so it's a true DOXA! :-d
The SUB 300 50th watches fit my very un-Arnie small wrists so comfortably...and so far the COSC is at 0s/day.
Cheers and all the best buddy!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Just received my 1200T yesterday. I like it!


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went back and forth between the Professional and the Sharkhunter 1200T. I went for the Professional but the Sharkhunter is killer! I still love the look of it. that Orange hand really sets it off nicely.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

m6rk said:


> I went back and forth between the Professional and the Sharkhunter 1200T. I went for the Professional but the Sharkhunter is killer! I still love the look of it. that Orange hand really sets it off nicely.


I was in the same exact position between the Pro and the Sharky. I don't think you can go wrong with either, they're all unique in their own right. Sometimes I wish I had the cojones to get the Professional from the get-go...it's the epitome of a Doxa dive watch. Like you mentioned, I've enjoyed the more discrete pop of color on the minute hand and bezel. Now I still have an excuse to get an orange dial in the collection...


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Mreal75 said:


> I was in the same exact position between the Pro and the Sharky. I don't think you can go wrong with either, they're all unique in their own right. Sometimes I wish I had the cojones to get the Professional from the get-go...it's the epitome of a Doxa dive watch. Like you mentioned, I've enjoyed the more discrete pop of color on the minute hand and bezel. Now I still have an excuse to get an orange dial in the collection...


...And I have an excuse to get the Sharky..


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Wore my 'ub 'aribbean this evening...


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

'Ramble on


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

duplicate post


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Doxa Searambler on an Erikas Original strap

View attachment Erikas-Originals-MN-P-07-RS.jpg


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

i guess my other post never got approved, but anyway, here's my new addition!

loving it!


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

dupe


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

40th anniversary 600 T-graph 
Searambler......
Its "tankin" over here...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

The daily


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Lots of 1200T Pros showing up... What's not to love? 

Cheers!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> Lots of 1200T Pros showing up... What's not to love?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 14022979


Great pic and piece Sam....
Had to follow the iso and orange theme...
All the best mate..
2 pic..pile up sorry for the double up


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just waiting on the sharkhunter now



















Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I am currently “Doxaless”, having flipped my 1500t professional last year, and recently traded my 300t graph shark hunter for another grail!
Man I need to stay off this thread, as I can see myself snagging a darn 1200t if I’m not careful - the Caribbean has always been a killer fave of mine!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Maddog1970 said:


> I am currently "Doxaless", having flipped my 1500t professional last year, and recently traded my 300t graph shark hunter for another grail!
> Man I need to stay off this thread, as I can see myself snagging a darn 1200t if I'm not careful - the Caribbean has always been a killer fave of mine!


Don't admit to being Doxaless on this forum, or you will get booted out - this is the "Doxa Owners Club" now. I am afraid to comment here now in case they ban me, and I have 4 Doxas! Maybe I should get a few more, just to feel safe... Don't say I didn't warn you!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Lots of nice blooms in La Jolla this spring!


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## gfauctions (May 22, 2018)

50th anniversary 300 Sharkhunter on comfortable wearing MN strap.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

In the Smokies


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Let's keep this thread moving, show those Doxas people! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

1500 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

She's dirty from a pottery class last night, definitely a keeper and will be passing it down to my future children


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)

The Doxa 5000T that belonged to Robin Williams.


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)

The Doxa 5000T that belonged to Robin Williams.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Here's one of mine. This auto dates from 1960 and is driven by a 21j Doxa 115 (based on an ETA 2451).

Regards.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> 40th anniversary 600 T-graph
> Searambler......
> Its "tankin" over here...
> Dave
> ...


Beautiful Piece.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Beautiful Piece.


Thank you mate
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

lab-guy said:


> View attachment 14049177


Holy cow!! Has that ever seen the light of day? Looks amazing!! :O


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

perfectlykevin said:


> Holy cow!! Has that ever seen the light of day? Looks amazing!! :O


What is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivarz (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey everyone, here are my two new Doxa's. Not my first Doxa's, but certainly my first Subs. Thanks for looking!


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

1500T on a casual Friday. And of course wife is late for drinks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

perfectlykevin said:


> Holy cow!! Has that ever seen the light of day? Looks amazing!! :O


It was a NOS pro when I found it


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

lab-guy said:


> It was a NOS pro when I found it


I hope you bought a lottery ticket that day with that kinda luck!! *drool*


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 14071325


That's a bloody excellent shot..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Silverlung from a fellow enthusiast and my Poseidon


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Love that dial


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

Honeymoon begins..


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine. I really like it.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurius (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

My one and only Doxa









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

1500T today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

Divingstar morning.


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

Duplicate.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

A little 1940s action today


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

On Erika's strap.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

A new strap from Erika..


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

That orange...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

...another one.


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)

matthew P said:


> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Mooney Falls?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Shred2001 said:


> Mooney Falls?


one up...Havasu


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

SUB750T Professional


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

c-bat said:


> View attachment 14146003


The more i see an SL the more i like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Delivered today, finally!


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Wearing my new summer watch today, the Aquaman.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

It's always a good day when I'm wearing this one


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## GeirW (Mar 2, 2011)

Just received my beautiful Searambler today, I´m so happy!








So now they are two, I can see this thing might get addictive...








I´m also an avid diver and love Aqualung gear, so how could I let this opportunity pass? 








Oops, I guess I also have to own an orange Doxa...? 
Well, I believe there will be a "Mission 31" somewhere down the road, but I´m in absolutely no hurry.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

A little over a month ago I posted about my 1200t Sharkhunter having dust/debris on the dial and crudely finished hands. With my watch still under warranty, I boxed it up and sent it back to the factory. Well, unexpectedly...I just received the watch today, dust free and with brand new hands installed!

It appears the new orange minute hand has much brighter green lume (the original had dull, albeit blue lume). I really like the contrast between the green and the blue. The minute hand lume also matches the green pip on the bezel. It reminds me of the contrasting lume on the Omega SMPc. Most importantly, these hands have way (way!) better finishing than the originals...no rough and flakey edges. I'm glad to have the Sharky back on the wrist. Although Doxa in Switzerland could have been better in the communication department during the service, I'm happy with the end result. Now for some pics...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Well that is good news and the finish looks identical to mine (and the lume)

How is the accuracy of your watch? Mine seems to be losing close to a minute per day. I just started timing it yesterday, so I'll confirm the results. I sure hope it doesn't have to return to Austria. (or is there a US service center?)



Mreal75 said:


> A little over a month ago I posted about my 1200t Sharkhunter having dust/debris on the dial and crudely finished hands. With my watch still under warranty, I boxed it up and sent it back to the factory. Well, unexpectedly...I just received the watch today, dust free and with brand new hands installed!
> 
> It appears the new orange minute hand has much brighter green lume (the original had dull, albeit blue lume). I really like the contrast between the green and the blue. The minute hand lume also matches the green pip on the bezel. It reminds me of the contrasting lume on the Omega SMPc. Most importantly, these hands have way (way!) better finishing than the originals...no rough and flakey edges. I'm glad to have the Sharky back on the wrist. Although Doxa in Switzerland could have been better in the communication department during the service, I'm happy with the end result. Now for some pics...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

riff raff said:


> Well that is good news and the finish looks identical to mine (and the lume)
> 
> How is the accuracy of your watch? Mine seems to be losing close to a minute per day. I just started timing it yesterday, so I'll confirm the results. I sure hope it doesn't have to return to Austria. (or is there a US service center?)


Hmm, a minute does seem off. That would be something I would definitely confirm/monitor. Did it possibly get magnetized? Before I sent mine in it was around +9 seconds a day...hopefully that doesn't change. I just got it back a few hours ago so it's too early to tell. Im going to keep an eye on it for a few days. Oddly enough, I had to send it back to the headquarters in Switzerland and not Austria.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Big orange fella today. 
.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Got this today..love it


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mirabello1 said:


> Got this today..love it


Looking slick  congrats! I'm rocking the sharkie today. Still have some remorse I didn't spring for the Pro...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Mreal75 said:


> Looking slick  congrats! I'm rocking the sharkie today. Still have some remorse I didn't spring for the Pro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Black one too


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sub 1200T






at the Seaside.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Loving his strap combo


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sharky...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Gooner1005 (Jun 5, 2019)

Sharky blacklung😁


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Just got this in the mail yesterday - been looking for one for a long time now, one popped up on eBay, I got the alert, and immediately bought it. Sub 750T GMT Divingstar. I'm a lawyer (I also dive, but the career makes this an uncommon experience - I spend a lot of time kayaking in the AM and swimming, but diving requires a big time outlay) so I actually use GMT watches a lot. I travel, but I also usually have calls, etc. with people in multiple time zones so the fact that this does 3 time zones at once is actually incredibly useful.

Currently, the zones, at least in the last photo, are CA (home), TX (where the patent trial I'm about to start is), and NY (where our expert witnesses live).


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks mint @fatalelement! Great pick up from those pix.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing better than seeing functions being utilised...great piece mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

riff raff said:


> Looks mint @fatalelement! Great pick up from those pix.


It was! Thanks! It's a full set and came with the Doxa tube, card, screwdriver, CD, etc. I'm extremely pleased!



DaveandStu said:


> Nothing better than seeing functions being utilised...great piece mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks! I can confirm after a swim in the Pacific today that it is both waterproof and very legible underwater as well.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Anyone grab this one?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Vinta...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Fresh from the Pacific!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Searambler T-graph 600.
.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

The current collection.









Two 750s and two 300s. May consolidate a bit here soon. Not sure. Not selling the rr El Loco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Dan01 said:


> The current collection.
> Two 750s and two 300s. May consolidate a bit here soon. Not sure. Not selling the rr El Loco
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, I might have to mount my orange Erika's on my 1200T, they look good! (but have to convince my Squale to give it up)


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

You and Dave like to tease me with photos of watches I want 

But we'll see who has the last laugh :-d


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> You and Dave like to tease me with photos of watches I want
> 
> But we'll see who has the last laugh :-d


Well then,we will see which one you tracked down first you bloody madman....
Wait till you come out to Australia, I'll let you pat our pet lizards 
Post it as soon as you get it Loco...top stuff!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Loving this combo


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

His and hers  Sometimes she makes his watch hers too.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

perfectlykevin said:


> His and hers  Sometimes she makes his watch hers too.


Dangerous habit that Kev!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Dangerous habit that Kev!


LOL! Yeah, but she is so understanding of my habit...I mean, hobby 

She told me the other day she wants one like mine but with a green dial. I showed her Dr. Pete's custom model and she adored the Irish Star's green dial.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have you showed her the Sea Nymphs?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Have you showed her the Sea Nymphs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


All sold out. I told her about them, and she was excited, but no trace on the Mothership's website. I waited too long


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WTB.....the SR and Pro..looked great.. always another piece isn't there!!
See you mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> WTB.....the SR and Pro..looked great.. always another piece isn't there!!
> See you mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


OK, so who here has a Coralline they want to part with?  Help me insure domestic tranquility  My wife is awesome she is in no rush, but I am hoping to get her her own Doxa Sub one day, whether it is a modded 1200T or an older women's model.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

The hunt begins!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Have you showed her the Sea Nymphs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


She likes the Coralline, but really wants a green dialed Doxa  I will likely go the custom route.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Took a break from dying in a hotel war room preparing for a trial next week to take my 750T GMT swimming in the pool (along with my phone, which is waterproof, for a picture).


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

fatalelement said:


> Took a break from dying in a hotel war room preparing for a trial next week to take my 750T GMT swimming in the pool (along with my phone, which is waterproof, for a picture).
> 
> View attachment 14245777


It's just impossible not to like any DS...will it be your " court" watch?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> It's just impossible not to like any DS...will it be your " court" watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I brought quite a few since it's a week-long trial, but they'll be matching different ties. But yes, one of the days I will wear the Sub!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

fatalelement said:


> I brought quite a few since it's a week-long trial, but they'll be matching different ties. But yes, one of the days I will wear the Sub!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


That will have a few looking closely at your wrist..I'd wager

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

fatalelement said:


> I brought quite a few since it's a week-long trial, but they'll be matching different ties. But yes, one of the days I will wear the Sub!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


That compressor dial is killer!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## dutch0311 (Jan 4, 2010)

ikagan said:


> Been loving Doxa for years now. Finally got one and couldn't be happier
> View attachment 13499431


Man, that looks amazing!! Some day I keep telling myself haha


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

lab-guy said:


> View attachment 14271461


This looks newer than my 1200T Pro!!


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

=>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Club "Cars & Coffee" meeting at a members house this morning, Doxa on (few guys have Speedies). A fellow Doxa owner yelled at me on the way home, and showed me his wrist.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

About to use it the right way!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

fatalelement said:


> About to use it the right way!
> 
> View attachment 14288789


Great shot !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

jtp0615 said:


> Great shot !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Unsurprisingly, it worked great underwater and was very readable.

Out of interest (question for anyone), I didn't notice until now, but why does the Doxa have the no-deco time for 60ft at 60min? According to several sets of tables I have, 60 mins would trigger a mandatory 5 minute deco stop.

EDIT: Answered my own question. Doxa uses the classic navy dive tables, which in modern times I believe have been updated to be a tiny bit more conservative, but I feel pretty fine going by the US navy tables and I always do a safety stop anyway (as should everyone).


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Goofing around with a cheap phone bag in the pool, phone did stay dry.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Doxa in DC today, took my visiting daughter/granddaughter to see my fathers new headstone at Arlington. The Tomb of the Unknown Soldier was pretty moving.


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Ciao!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Have a good night!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a top day guys..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Predator1st said:


> Have a good night!


I can never see Predator1st pix, a few people like it, so is it just me?


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

riff raff said:


> I can never see Predator1st pix, a few people like it, so is it just me?


I don't know about "never" but I don't see this one either :think:


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

riff raff said:


> I can never see Predator1st pix, a few people like it, so is it just me?


Yep , me too on all Predator1st posts. I see the text but no pix, just a tiny empty box


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

My collection, hoping for a T Graph release later this year.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Dive Day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Lifer24 said:


> My collection, hoping for a T Graph release later this year.


Beautiful collection !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

New addition to the family


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

nsx_23 said:


> New addition to the family


Beautiful. Would love to see the orange hand set on the shark hunter.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

That is awesome! The rarer ones are the MilShark and the NUMA, at about 100pcs each..?


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

nsx_23 said:


> New addition to the family


Cool case - did that come with the watch? Which model is that? (my 1200T came with an orange minute hand).


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

riff raff said:


> Cool case - did that come with the watch? Which model is that? (my 1200T came with an orange minute hand).


Yep. I was expecting the usual doxa metal tube but this time i got this case instead. Its a sub 300 Sharkhunter black lung.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

nsx_23 said:


> Yep. I was expecting the usual doxa metal tube but this time i got this case instead. Its a sub 300 Sharkhunter black lung.


Nice, looks a lot more useful than the tube.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> That is awesome! The rarer ones are the MilShark and the NUMA, at about 100pcs each..?


NUMA Blue was 100pcs, Numa Turquoise was only 50pcs. It's rumoured that there might be even less 1000T/750T MilSharks but I dont' think anyone knows exactly how many there are since they were part of the ordinary numbering series and not individually numbered, at least not the 1000T.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

riff raff said:


> Nice, looks a lot more useful than the tube.


I personally prefer the tube as its easier to store; this new case would be more useful if they made space for two watches to fit.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

nsx_23 said:


> I personally prefer the tube as its easier to store; this new case would be more useful if they made space for two watches to fit.


If you want to trade a tube for the case, PM me!


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Knife came in today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baltblob (May 21, 2018)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Baltblob said:


> View attachment 14320501


Great pic...the Poseidon was a must have for you mate.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Project AWARE cleanup dive in Long Beach with the Doxa Sub 750T GMT Divingstar. Performed admirably!









View attachment IMG_20190720_065657.jpg


View attachment IMG_20190720_065219.jpg


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

fatalelement said:


> Project AWARE cleanup dive in Long Beach with the Doxa Sub 750T GMT Divingstar. Performed admirably!


That's awesome! What is the water temp there in July?


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

riff raff said:


> That's awesome! What is the water temp there in July?


Not too bad! About 68. This is a sheltered bay so it wasn't bad at all.

I am pretty pissed that my first ocean dive with no knocking or scratching lost me two numbers on the bezel since the paint came right off. Not a good mark of quality, IMO. Have lots of painted bezels on watches I've dived with many times and they've never had this issue, even cheaper microbrands.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

fatalelement said:


> Not too bad! About 68. This is a sheltered bay so it wasn't bad at all.
> 
> I am pretty pissed that my first ocean dive with no knocking or scratching lost me two numbers on the bezel since the paint came right off. Not a good mark of quality, IMO. Have lots of painted bezels on watches I've dived with many times and they've never had this issue, even cheaper microbrands.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


That's crazy , can you post an after dive shot ?

I am curious to see .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

jtp0615 said:


> That's crazy , can you post an after dive shot ?
> 
> I am curious to see .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I say two because a second one was damaged, it's harder to see here but the vertical part of the 4 has the middle missing. But the 0 is completely gone.









I understand diving is a harsh activity and stainless steel is notoriously difficult to paint, but it seems like this is a bit of an advanced timeline. After 20-30 dives I'd expect some damage. I'm very very meticulous with my gear, the suit I dive with is over 5 years old and people ask me all the time if it's a new wetsuit - after every dive I wash and clean everything, soak things like the watch in running fresh water for 15min then use a super soft brush to clean it, etc. So my Doxa is, believe it or not, my most damaged looking piece of dive gear after 1 dive!

In comparison, a secondhand Steinhart I got as a beater finally lost a number on the bezel after years, many dives, over 30 hot springs in Japan, skiing, etc. Maybe I was just lucky with that one - those two are the only ones I've ever had lose any bezel paint/lume.


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

fatalelement said:


> I say two because a second one was damaged, it's harder to see here but the vertical part of the 4 has the middle missing. But the 0 is completely gone.
> 
> View attachment 14324479


Wow , I see what you mean! Hate to see it on that 750T beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

jtp0615 said:


> Wow , I see what you mean! Hate to see it on that 750T beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I reached out to Doxa and asked if they could recommend a matching paint, I'll probably just repaint it myself. I have the tools for very very fine painting, and have repainted another bezel once. Just want a yellow that's close. But also not jazzed about maybe having to do this every couple of times I dive.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

This Erika's MN lived on my Squale to kick off the summer, now on the 1200T to wrap summer.


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Doxa 44.7mm vs Aquadive 43mm

BFAM


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

fatalelement said:


> I reached out to Doxa and asked if they could recommend a matching paint, I'll probably just repaint it myself. I have the tools for very very fine painting, and have repainted another bezel once. Just want a yellow that's close. But also not jazzed about maybe having to do this every couple of times I dive.


Try a eckersly pen and run around all the increments and then swipe clean....Doxa are paint droppers ....no doubt there 
The pen will out do the paint...
Good on you for cleaning up mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Try a eckersly pen and run around all the increments and then swipe clean....Doxa are paint droppers ....no doubt there
> The pen will out do the paint...
> Good on you for cleaning up mate
> Dave
> ...


Are you suggesting fill in with ink? I had to google Eckersly pen. The ink dries hard? Seemed improbable, but we all know how hard ink is to get out of anything!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day mate,
It is a absolute snack....you colour in over the top and let sit for a minute and then one wipe with a soft tissue and it's done....when I get home I'll post a pic of the pens and do a.pic of doing it on my 600 Searambler T-graph ....snack 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bsh_watch (Sep 29, 2017)

riff raff said:


> This Erika's MN lived on my Squale to kick off the summer, now on the 1200T to wrap summer.
> 
> View attachment 14328141
> View attachment 14328139
> ...


That orange NATO strap really makes the whole thing sing! Looks fantastic!


----------



## bsh_watch (Sep 29, 2017)

riff raff said:


> This Erika's MN lived on my Squale to kick off the summer, now on the 1200T to wrap summer.
> 
> View attachment 14328141
> View attachment 14328139
> ...


That orange NATO strap really makes the whole thing sing! Looks fantastic!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day mate,
> It is a absolute snack....you colour in over the top and let sit for a minute and then one wipe with a soft tissue and it's done....when I get home I'll post a pic of the pens and do a.pic of doing it on my 600 Searambler T-graph ....snack
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Perfect solution to a common Doxa problem. Spot on, Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Perfect solution to a common Doxa problem. Spot on, Dave


Hey Michael, stunning pics you sent mate...see you soon!
Here's the pens Fatal









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

bsh_watch said:


> That orange NATO strap really makes the whole thing sing! Looks fantastic!


That is an Erikas MN, no NATO for me!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Michael, stunning pics you sent mate...see you soon!
> Here's the pens Fatal
> 
> 
> ...


Would that pen work filling in the stamping on this old Peterson tobacco pipe? (it's painted white from the factory).


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

riff raff said:


> Would that pen work filling in the stamping on this old Peterson tobacco pipe? (it's painted white from the factory).


Yes mate,
Just ensure the stamp is cleaned out and practice in another infill.
The method is cover with fluid, the pens are are subject to size you choose easy to control the flow. The pen has a push flow tip, sometimes just little dabs works best.
Fill in where you wish,and then after 40- 60 seconds..soft tissue in one firm swipe excess off.
If not happy with attempt, leave for 10 minutes and use a wooden toothpick or skewer to clean out.and then repeat.
I have found orange and black easy to work with...white for me has taken longer to dry.
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

nsx_23 said:


>


Helluva collection of classics.


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't compete with all the rare Doxa here,but show mine anyways


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Need help,
why is it that WUS is always turning my pics 90 degrees?
Frank


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

nsx_23 said:


>


Great collection!
How does the Seiko SLA033 wear compared to the Sub 300s?


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

On the inauspicious occasion of the disappearance of Doxa (or at least as we knew it), here's a shout out to the subs.


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

williemored said:


> View attachment 14350421
> 
> 
> On the inauspicious occasion of the disappearance of Doxa (or at least as we knew it), here's a shout out to the subs.


Beautiful trio !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cykelmyggendk (Jul 6, 2019)

williemored said:


> View attachment 14350421
> 
> 
> On the inauspicious occasion of the disappearance of Doxa (or at least as we knew it), here's a shout out to the subs.


That 750 C is really a piece of art 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Joe90 said:


> Great collection!
> How does the Seiko SLA033 wear compared to the Sub 300s?


The doxa definitely wears smaller, but the sla033 is quite comfortable as well because its relatively slim. 


mitchjrj said:


> Helluva collection of classics.


Thanks mate...I love them all.


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

cykelmyggendk said:


> That 750 C is really a piece of art
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is just something about the 750 dial. Clean and simple.


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

machlo said:


>


My precious...

Great clean wrister.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Mreal75 said:


>


Beautiful.  You see the Synchron newsletter this morning about the rebirth of the Tropic?


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Beautiful.  You see the Synchron newsletter this morning about the rebirth of the Tropic?


Thanks! Yup, that's what inspired me to put on the "Tropical-style" strap from WatchGecko this morning. Goes perfectly with the Doxa's vintage styling cues. I'm tempted to place an order for the real deal...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks! Yup, that's what inspired me to put on the "Tropical-style" strap from WatchGecko this morning. Goes perfectly with the Doxa's vintage styling cues. I'm tempted to place an order for the real deal...


I have that WG strap as well. Very good quality but goofy proportions. Buckle side too short, doesn't center well.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> I have that WG strap as well. Very good quality but goofy proportions. Buckle side too short, doesn't center well.


One issue I had was that the WG gripped the springbars too tightly, allowing the strap to disengaged from the watch with some wiggling. I found a thinner pair of springbars and now it works perfectly. I think strap companies should use the metal tubes that Seiko puts in the springbar holes on their Prospex straps. Allows for better range of motion and takes any unnecessary pressure off the bars.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay, starting to get this sun over the shoulder thing....have a beauty guys..
I'm raising my glass to you Pete and Rick..
Hope the elbow gets bent again 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Enjoying a tantalizing read


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Enjoying a tantalizing read
> 
> View attachment 14366911


Is this the new one? How does the content compare to the original 40 Year + 50th Anniversary books?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Is this the new one? How does the content compare to the original 40 Year + 50th Anniversary books?


Yes the new one. I literally just cracked it open so I can say it's a large book at 300 pages and loaded with photos and information. I'll go out on a limb here and say it's a must-have whether you have the others or not.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a top day fellas 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

New tropic strap arrived


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

nsx_23 said:


> New tropic strap arrived


What are you thoughts on the new Tropic strap? Any chance you know if one could fit Seiko Diver's "fat" spring bars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

NOS Aubry era 600t Divingstar


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Doxa in Venice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Shark300 said:


> What are you thoughts on the new Tropic strap? Any chance you know if one could fit Seiko Diver's "fat" spring bars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Havent had a chance to play with it much yet, but first impressions are good. Quite a supple material and the tropic pattern is well done.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

nsx_23 said:


> Havent had a chance to play with it much yet, but first impressions are good. Quite a supple material and the tropic pattern is well done.


Thanks for the info! Good to know it is a quality product. If you get a chance to try it with Seiko fat spring bars (or anyone else) please let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Shark300 said:


> Thanks for the info! Good to know it is a quality product. If you get a chance to try it with Seiko fat spring bars (or anyone else) please let me know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I can see I don't think they'll take fat seiko springbar.

Wonder if the strap is better matched to the sharkhunter then the professional...


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

M 31 for the next few days while getting the niece to college


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

nsx_23 said:


> From what I can see I don't think they'll take fat seiko springbar.
> 
> Wonder if the strap is better matched to the sharkhunter then the professional...


Thanks for the info! 

I agree with you, that it looks good on a Sharkhunter, but not so much on the Professional. Will keep my orange DOXA on a bracelet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Searambler on new black Tropic strap


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Legend on Ericas MN


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

^^^
Great photo of your DWL; mine says hi


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

New to me Doxa 1500T Searambler ii


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

asingh313 said:


> New to me Doxa 1500T Searambler ii


Looking good; CONGRATS!!!


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

J.Law said:


> Looking good; CONGRATS!!!


Thank you !!!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

asingh313 said:


> New to me Doxa 1500T Searambler ii


Congrats!! Where are you buy? Store?

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

Purchased from a friend


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

1973. Picked it up from the original owner.


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

lab-guy said:


> 1973. Picked it up from the original owner.


GORGEOUS! Thanks for sharing the pic!!!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

50 Years old and still going strong


----------



## Svennos (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 14430757


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Just received this 800Ti. Phenomenal watch!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14440279


Absolutely beautiful watch, Paul! Enjoy it in the best of health.

Cheers!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm getting boring. Have had the M31 on my wrist for the past two weeks straight.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Des2471 said:


> Absolutely beautiful watch, Paul! Enjoy it in the best of health.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

perfectlykevin said:


> I'm getting boring. Have had the M31 on my wrist for the past two weeks straight.


What is not to love about it, Kevin?! It's a beauty. Enjoy it in great health.

(If I was lucky enough to have this titanium beauty I think I'd keep it on for months straight!)

All the best!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

perfectlykevin said:


> I'm getting boring. Have had the M31 on my wrist for the past two weeks straight.


Absolutely nothing boring about wearing an M31 Kev. Perfect tool watch and the Ti is outstanding.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

perfectlykevin said:


> I'm getting boring. Have had the M31 on my wrist for the past two weeks straight.


What is not to love about it, Kevin?! It's a beauty. Enjoy it in great health.

(If I was lucky enough to have this titanium beauty I think I'd keep it on for months straight!)

All the best!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

With tempos still in the 80's and 90's the ratcheting clasp makes perfect sense.  Plus it is large but the titanium helps keep it very wearable.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Time is set correctly, date not (yet). Too excited, I guess - new arrival:


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

nsx_23 said:


> From what I can see I don't think they'll take fat seiko springbar.
> 
> Wonder if the strap is better matched to the sharkhunter then the professional...


I have the black on my shark hunter and it's fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88 (May 17, 2014)

My black lung on leather strap. Not quite sure if it works or not. thoughts?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Would prefer on darker shade..if me.
Still looks fine mate 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88 (May 17, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Would prefer on darker shade..if me.
> Still looks fine mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I think I agree with you. I'm going to try it on my mm300


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

matthew P said:


> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Looks great on the ISO-style strap!!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Those of you who have the 50 Year book will recognize the watch as the one John Genart gave me. This is the watch he wore during his military training. He painted the case black. I refurbed and repainted it. The Aubry period dial really pops with the matt black bezel and case.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

Recieved new 200 T Graph today. In love..


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

Hiking in Ireland. The EO strap slips a bit throughout the day, but it's the most comfortable I've found.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

younggilee said:


> Recieved new 200 T Graph today. In love..


Wow and wow.


----------



## Shanemcclure508 (Sep 10, 2019)

Vintage rose gold


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

Shanemcclure508 said:


> Vintage rose gold


How big is this watch? I'm scared to guess 36mm or even smaller? Very nice looking either way.


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Wow and wow.


Agreed. WOW.


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

Honeymooning..


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

matthew P said:


> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Nice. Try a yellow Isofrane.


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

DocJekl said:


> Nice. Try a yellow Isofrane.
> 
> View attachment 14487191


This looks great. Really pops!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

asingh313 said:


> This looks great. Really pops!


And it's actually a nice for an iPhone photo too 

I was thinking that this is actually the best watch for the beach in Nassau next month. But I'll be boring and only take my Ti Planet Ocean 9300 and Tudor Pepsi GMT on the cruise. Or will I?


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

DocJekl said:


> And it's actually a nice for an iPhone photo too
> 
> I was thinking that this is actually the best watch for the beach in Nassau next month. But I'll be boring and only take my Ti Planet Ocean 9300 and Tudor Pepsi GMT on the cruise. Or will I?


Doxa FTW!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


>


That ones pretty good Spun?
Orange as...
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> That ones pretty good Spun?
> Orange as...
> All the best mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes sir, quintessential Doxa!

Cheers my friend!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

From yesterday at a local (river) beach. Do I ever love titanium


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Another Silver Lung...


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Southwest flight to New Orleans


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Battle of the 750s


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

williemored said:


> View attachment 14503847
> 
> 
> Battle of the 750s


Searambler wins...

View attachment 14506149


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

Orange Friday.


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

riff raff said:


> Southwest flight to New Orleans
> View attachment 14502441


1200? Domed crystal with a helium escape valve?


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

abehr said:


> 1200? Domed crystal with a helium escape valve?


1200T Sharkhunter, guess it is doomed?


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

riff raff said:


> 1200T Sharkhunter, guess it is doomed?


Beautiful watch. Comfortable bracelet. I wish my wrists were smaller.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey @abehr, if you're comfortable sporting a SUB 750T, you'd love the how a 1200T feels on your wrist!



abehr said:


> Beautiful watch. Comfortable bracelet. I wish my wrists were smaller.





abehr said:


> Searambler wins...
> 
> View attachment 14506149
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14510335


Magic Piece Paul...keeper

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Magic Piece Paul...keeper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

... dropping in with my new Sharkhunter.
I did own a 1200T professional for a couple of days until I decided to flip it because it was totally rocked. But my Doxa time should start with one that in better shape.

Didn't believe, that it just took several days until I got the reward in form of this Sharkhunter.
Incredible watch by the way...


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

Black Tuesday.


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

abehr said:


> Black Tuesday.
> View attachment 14515415


One of the classiest divers out there! I wish Doxa released tapered links for the 750s, 1500s, 5000s of the world. Tapered accessories for BOR and MBOR bracelets.


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Caribbean


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Repeated post, sorry.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

My first Doxa. Really liking it









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

GregBe said:


> My first Doxa. Really liking it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was mine as well. Special watch, to be sure. As great as the Professional may be I still prefer the 'Rambler. You'll want to get 'er on some TROPIC, ISOfrane and nylon as well.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

10th anniversary 4000T
Have a good one guys..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

New 750t for Orange Monday. I never thought I'd find a mint watch this old.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

New orange strap. 









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

800Ti for the weekend.


----------



## DOXA-DIVER (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

lab-guy said:


> View attachment 14547383


Beautiful piece. Which case is that?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Ploprof928 said:


> View attachment 14532569


Superb!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## simon bradfield (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's my old 600T Divingstar, which sadly gets very little wrist time.

Sorry it's such a large image. And it seems to have rotated 90 degrees as well.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

750T Sharkie for a tropical storm warning weekend


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Vintage Divingstar


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Mission 31 here today, and wishing I were at the beach


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

Divingstar. Hard to wear the 1200 case after a 750 all week. But it's growing on me.


----------



## atorres (Feb 26, 2019)

Divingstar 300T at sons hockey practice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2019)

Doxa 5000...had it 2 weeks now. Hard to fault.... or take off! Like be the dial as much as my PO 2500/45.5...,made in same year , dial colours change from black to blue to mauve.black monster also great dial and all 3 with amazing lume!


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

On the water today....


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

300








@thejames80


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Greetings from my sharky. First time on the bor-bracelet - and it wears fabulous


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

On a leather strap hand made by another forum member.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Breakfast DOXAs. Coppa Milano Sanremo for the Mrs and SUB 750T for me.


----------



## OneStepBeyond (Nov 4, 2019)

Here's my SUB 1200T on a night dive in the Red Sea off Yanbu. I do wish the lume was better on the hour markers.


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Me thinks the lume is perfect... helps draw attention in the right places in the right order


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Brothers in arms! Both arms.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

williemored said:


> View attachment 14615857
> 
> 
> Brothers in arms! Both arms.


That one one the left site is the 58 - isn't it?
It's a combo th be jealous at


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Goblin77 said:


> That one one the left site is the 58 - isn't it?
> It's a combo th be jealous at


Yes it is!!


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

1967, Birth year


----------



## mskhour (Feb 16, 2019)

Beach in Dubrovnik, Croatia, last summer









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

EDIT: better pic next page

BFAM!!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been wearing my 50th Anniversary Searambler this week.


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mskhour (Feb 16, 2019)

manubenirevi said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Nice! I'm looking at putting my doxa on a strap but worried that the 20mm width would make it look think - do you like the way it looks/feels?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

I like how it fits at my wrist, the case looks different than on a bracelet.. 
But also, I like to change leather, BOR, and rubber.. depending the season and to enjoy the doxa different looks..

Try on a strap.. it will like you for sure!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Still No T


----------



## mskhour (Feb 16, 2019)

On the beach on a new strap!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

View attachment 14637731


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

197/300.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

On the way to Monterey, CA


----------



## atorres (Feb 26, 2019)

Tree is up! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

This morning...


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dont see many of these Doxa 4000T around. It gets noticed in a crowd of people for sure.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Doxa Sub-zero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Early flight out of BWI, to NOLA


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## BIGPOCKETS (Sep 22, 2009)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Dont see many of these Doxa 4000T around. It gets noticed in a crowd of people for sure.
> 
> View attachment 14670511


Hey there - very nice piece!
I'm new to DOXA, but have always been fascinated by the designs.... how does the 4000T wear - as I hear it's very large. Is the strap comfortable compared to the Beads of Rice?
I like big watches so I'm not scared by its presence....not sure whether I should go for sapphire bezel or not, but I really like the "standard" bezel, problem is I've never seen one in person....nor do I know anyone who owns one....sorry foir all the questions.
Merry Christmas to you. BP


----------



## BIGPOCKETS (Sep 22, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> 10th anniversary 4000T
> Have a good one guys..
> Dave
> 
> ...


Hey there - very nice piece!
I'm new to DOXA, but have always been fascinated by the designs.... how does the 4000T wear - as I hear it's very large. Is the strap comfortable compared to the Beads of Rice?
I like big watches so I'm not scared by its presence....not sure whether I should go for sapphire bezel or not, but I really like the "standard" bezel as in your watch, problem is I've never seen one in person....nor do I know anyone who owns one....sorry for all the questions.
Merry Christmas to you. BP


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

BIGPOCKETS said:


> Hey there - very nice piece!
> I'm new to DOXA, but have always been fascinated by the designs.... how does the 4000T wear - as I hear it's very large. Is the strap comfortable compared to the Beads of Rice?
> I like big watches so I'm not scared by its presence....not sure whether I should go for sapphire bezel or not, but I really like the "standard" bezel as in your watch, problem is I've never seen one in person....nor do I know anyone who owns one....sorry for all the questions.
> Merry Christmas to you. BP


G'day mate,
The 2 4000's I've owned have both worn well.
The one in picture.plus the Sharkie with sapphire bezel.
My choice would be the stainless bezel as pictured between the 2,but it's a close draw.
Very accurate and comfortable..tbh the bracelet is not my cup of tea.
It's a bit to shiny,would be best brushed and the adjustment could be less cumbersome.
If you like a bigger bolder dial,you won't be disappointed plus mine were very accurate in timekeeping.
Once you get past that they are so different to a 1500 etc with dome on crystal, they give more dial than most.
That model is still available on the.Doxa site...
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGPOCKETS (Sep 22, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day mate,
> The 2 4000's I've owned have both worn well.
> The one in picture.plus the Sharkie with sapphire bezel.
> My choice would be the stainless bezel as pictured between the 2,but it's a close draw.
> ...


Hey Dave - so the 4000T has a dome crystal? Hard to tell from the pix....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

BIGPOCKETS said:


> Hey Dave - so the 4000T has a dome crystal? Hard to tell from the pix....


It's seamless from inner bezel across dial...very legible and I personally believe it wears and looks slightly curved...it is not raised substantially..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGPOCKETS (Sep 22, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> It's seamless from inner bezel across dial...very legible and I personally believe it wears and looks slightly curved...it is not raised substantially..
> 
> Thanks mate - I'm trying to decide if I should buy one - sight-unseen.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

It fits a lot of wrists...i first saw one in Sydney that mtjo brought with him from Canada via the GBR.
Took me in straight away..I crueled myself with both if them, one would have sufficed.
Michael would have a 8" wrist ..mines 8 3/4' to 9" it could easily pair with a 7" and above wrist.
No problem at all..
Good movement,lume fine and dial super legible.
All the best with your decision.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

BIGPOCKETS said:


> DaveandStu said:
> 
> 
> > It's seamless from inner bezel across dial...very legible and I personally believe it wears and looks slightly curved...it is not raised substantially..
> ...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

That Mission 31 is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

J.Law said:


> That Mission 31 is GORGEOUS!!!


Thank You! Yes, Doxa did a solid job on the model.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

sub 300 on a frosty morning


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy New year Doxa Fans!

View attachment 14749767


----------



## scott11 (May 25, 2013)

New (to me) Sharkhunter. My first but not last Doxa.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Bought this new over 3 years ago and just removed protective plastic and sized bracelet today!(I've been wearing it on straps)








This is the worst clasp I have ever had. I have to go back to a timex diver I owned in the 90's to get to (stamped)quality this bad. I have NTH/armida/borealis/seiko all less $ combined than this, and all have better clasps. It's criminal to have hardware this bad, attached to a watch with such great diving history.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

It might not quite be that bad, but the clasp is certainly the low point.



Kinesis said:


> Bought this new over 3 years ago and just removed protective plastic and sized bracelet today!(I've been wearing it on straps)
> This is the worst clasp I have ever had. I have to go back to a timex diver I owned in the 90's to get to (stamped)quality this bad. I have NTH/armida/borealis/seiko all less $ combined than this, and all have better clasps. It's criminal to have hardware this bad, attached to a watch with such great diving history.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Kinesis said:


> Bought this new over 3 years ago and just removed protective plastic and sized bracelet today!(I've been wearing it on straps)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you! Nice watch, let down by the clasp an practically non existent lume (speaking for the 1200t that I have). The new clasp is supposed to be better, but Doxa won't sell you one unless you buy the new watch as well.

Please let us know if you find a good aftermarket clasp to fit the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Kinesis said:


> Bought this new over 3 years ago and just removed protective plastic and sized bracelet today!(I've been wearing it on straps)
> This is the worst clasp I have ever had. I have to go back to a timex diver I owned in the 90's to get to (stamped)quality this bad. I have NTH/armida/borealis/seiko all less $ combined than this, and all have better clasps. It's criminal to have hardware this bad, attached to a watch with such great diving history.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree that it's not great but actually I feel it's ok.
"Ok" isn't normally good enough for me but it's not dissimilar in feel to my dad's old Rolex Datejust clasp - a tinny (cheap) feel.
Then again it's a reproduction of a watch from that era, hence why I think it's "ok".

Seiko clasps are made of thicker material but on the whole not great either (from my experience).
Also while it's not the Expandro, the quality of the diver's extension is quite good, compared to the clasp itself. Better than (for example) on the Seiko SLA017, for which I almost paid double.
I've also owned a modern, sports Rolex and agree, the Doxa clasp could be much better - but I think the package as a whole just works.

Anyway, just my opinion :think:


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

played a bit with snapspeed


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

Always nice to strike up a conversation with a fellow watch lover while waiting for a plane. Usually leads to a long conversation about others in the collection.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 14782585


Superb!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Texaslandman (Feb 11, 2006)

I love my 4000t on the curved end rubber strap


----------



## 604Yarks (Nov 14, 2013)

In use as my bottom timer, Suunto was on the other wrist.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just landed today and I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Sub 750T GMT Divingstar out for a walk on the beach 









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

I just found my Grail!!!


----------



## mpredden (Nov 29, 2017)

I couldn’t resist. My grail as well. Sorry for the bad picture. Anybody with a Professional, to show a full set?


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

rneiman3 said:


> I just found my Grail!!!
> 
> View attachment 14832301


I felt the same way when I saw my yellow 750T GMT on eBay. Been looking for one for years, got the eBay search alert, and bought it in seconds. Never regretted it - not my most expensive watch, but probably tied with my Speedmaster for my favorite. It gets the most wrist time of anything.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

300T Seahunter










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Catching sunrise at the harbor with the Sub 750T GMT Divingstar









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

fatalelement said:


> Catching sunrise at the harbor with the Sub 750T GMT Divingstar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great shot!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

mitchjrj said:


>


What strap is that?


----------



## AnthonyAQL (Aug 29, 2019)

T-Graph Pro
View attachment 14844017


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

NardinNut said:


> What strap is that?


It's a Crown & Buckle Chevron in Stone. Really line the material and comfort/thinness of the single pass design.


----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> It's a Crown & Buckle Chevron in Stone. Really line the material and comfort/thinness of the single pass design.


Like it! Quick question - overall, does the strap read as strongly silver/grey or does the lighter element read more as a tan shade in person? I love the look on your 300T Pro and am thinking about the strap on a 1200T Sharkhunter, but for the darker dial I want to make sure the feel is silver/grey and not tan(ish). Thanks!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

New 1500T Professional wears like an absolute dream on my flat-ish 7" wrist. First Doxa and I'm hooked.




























SXK for reference:


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Mounted on the Stain for the last few weeks.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Sambation said:


> View attachment 14855515


Ah man that reissue is gorgeous! Enjoy!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> Ah man that reissue is gorgeous! Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks, loving it


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Sambation said:


> Thanks, loving it
> 
> View attachment 14858303


Please, you have to stop, we just moved and she'll kill me if I buy another watch

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

:-!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T*errific! (New Arrival!)


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sub 200









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

In Orlando, getting ready for trade show duty


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Soaking up the sun in the M3 along the Pacific Coast Highway









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Just took this for my sale listing and like the way it turned out so thought I'd share here


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

I love this watch. So unique.









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## jsasso (Jul 26, 2017)

My favorite travel companion, especially when jumping between timezones.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

1500T Professional


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Still love my SUB 300 Searambler!
Cheers and all the best to fellow DOXA lovers


----------



## jsasso (Jul 26, 2017)

Waiting for Erika's Originals to come out with a 21mm Mirage strap which I think will be perfect for this one.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Springtime in London and wearing one of my most highly-prized watches
Cheers!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

2007 T-graph Sharkie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

My first post here of my awesome Searambler


----------



## rugbymatt (Sep 8, 2009)

And the searambler is away visiting Switzerland without me.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Need to change the date!
Cheers!


----------



## simon bradfield (Feb 11, 2006)

View attachment 20200309-DOXA-DSC02017.jpg
View attachment 20200309-DOXA-DSC02025.jpg


----------



## 604Yarks (Nov 14, 2013)

My Sub1200T, just the other day.


----------



## Sublovin (Dec 11, 2019)

These are a different look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

My Doxa Sub 1000T COSC Sharkie. ...which Im consider of selling now (got another Doxa coming).


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

DOXA Jumbo Serial: 5018740. Made in 1950.Case size: 38 mm









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

So this is my first Doxa and I'm in love haven't worn any of my other watches for two weeks and I don't mind weird...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Don’t post much on here (I’m much more active over on reddit), but glad to see an active doxa forum!


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

On a passthrough, since I can't seem to get the springbars out.


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Shields99 (Mar 25, 2020)

Love mines, cheers me up everytime I put it on. Think I'm going to get the aqua one. One thing is it is load...


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)

Love my 1200t. I almost sold it yesterday to help fund something new, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it!!

Cheers,

V


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dfndr563 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

WatchAndShoot said:


> View attachment 15000519
> 
> 
> Love my 1200t. I almost sold it yesterday to help fund something new, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it!!
> ...


Couldn't imagine the regret after dropping it off at PO. Good call.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Still wearing the new arrival:









Rob


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Still my favourite doxa


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Still wearing this old timer.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Might be letting this go. Just picked up a 300T for a deal I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Texaslandman (Feb 11, 2006)

Love my 4000 t! Wear it everywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

A recent outing with this one.



I was supposed to be on a dive trip in the Cayman Islands right now. Alas, maybe next spring.

Here's a throwback to last year.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cav25 (Nov 30, 2015)

My first Doxa! Picked this up in a trade with another WUS member. Really impressed with the quality. Love it!


----------



## cav25 (Nov 30, 2015)

My first Doxa! Picked up this Sub 300 Sharkhunter in a trade with another WUS member. Really impressed with the quality. Love it!

View attachment 15034053


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

cav25 said:


> My first Doxa! Picked up this Sub 300 Sharkhunter in a trade with another WUS member. Really impressed with the quality. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 15034053


Welcome to Club Sharkhunter!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

750T Caribbean


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Dave W said:


> 750T Caribbean


I have this *EXACT* same one!!! *BEAUTIFUL!!!*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

cav25 said:


> My first Doxa! Picked up this Sub 300 Sharkhunter in a trade with another WUS member. Really impressed with the quality. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 15034053


Well played.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

300T Seahunter


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Tried to post a pic. Didn't work


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Not scared to get mine dirty.


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Doxa*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 750T Divingstar
















*


----------



## jteague73 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello everyone, I received my first Doxa yesterday, I’m in love. I’m waiting to get the bracelet sized so in the meantime it’s on a nato.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300 Poseidon


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

A special piece was added to my collection yesterday. I tried it on an old tropic that I had laying around, and think I might like to get a nice one to put on it.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> View attachment 15103765
> 
> 
> Doxa 300 Poseidon


This watch sparks untold levels of joy.


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Dreaming of depth. Soon Lake Michigan. Soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

Good day all! Haven't worn this for a while..


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

New arrival.


----------



## jwellemeyer (Jan 29, 2019)

First DOXA. Arrived a few days ago and haven't taken it off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

jwellemeyer said:


> First DOXA. Arrived a few days ago and haven't taken it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing on that strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Had a bright weekend...


----------



## jsasso (Jul 26, 2017)

I'll happily continue the Divingstar trend. Extremely happy to have recently added this beauty to my 750T GMT collection.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

jsasso said:


> I'll happily continue the Divingstar trend. Extremely happy to have recently added this beauty to my 750T GMT collection.
> 
> View attachment 15143377


Literally just finished looking at this while relaxing with the 50 Year Journey book. My favorite of the GMT's for sure.


----------



## jsasso (Jul 26, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> Literally just finished looking at this while relaxing with the 50 Year Journey book. My favorite of the GMT's for sure.


I'm still in shock that I was able to find one for sale recently, especially given it's unworn condition. I had been chasing one on the other side of the world, thanks again Dave, that ended up not being meant to be. Shortly after that adventure I stumbled on a posting that I couldn't believe was current, but after a quick phone call I had this beautiful Divingstar in my hands 48 hours later.

I adore my Caribbean GMT, but the dial on the Divingstar is so inviting and has such a charm to it. I can't wait to get back on planes and build some memories as I have with my other GMTs.


----------



## texwatch (Nov 10, 2019)

Incredible example of function, history, and good looks. Congrats and such a great watch. I'm very jealous.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

jsasso said:


> I'm still in shock that I was able to find one for sale recently, especially given it's unworn condition. I had been chasing one on the other side of the world, thanks again Dave, that ended up not being meant to be. Shortly after that adventure I stumbled on a posting that I couldn't believe was current, but after a quick phone call I had this beautiful Divingstar in my hands 48 hours later.
> 
> I adore my Caribbean GMT, but the dial on the Divingstar is so inviting and has such a charm to it. I can't wait to get back on planes and build some memories as I have with my other GMTs.


Was meant to be mate..well done!!
Great group of " pearlers" you are gathering.
Keep it rolling...
All the best Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

doxa sub 300t (11899-4)


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 4000T


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Back from the spa and will start wearing it. Previously Unworn since 07










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> Back from the spa and will start wearing it. Previously Unworn since 07
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrist shot Dan!!! Or you may put it back in to safe keeping again.
Im just sorry we can't keep teasing our mad Norwegian mate...
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Dan01 said:


> Back from the spa and will start wearing it. Previously Unworn since 07
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you have done?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 15150841


Thinking I need to get one of those straps for my 50th 'Rambler.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> What did you have done?


Since I had not ever worn it the lube seized up. Just a re lube thankfully

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

After seriously never wearing this piece in the 7 or 8 years I have owned it (bought it unworn also), the watch needed some servicing and I have decided to carefully wear it. Dave will not believe it. Orange iso for now but will likley put it on an Erika's strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Really liking this 300T









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> After seriously never wearing this piece in the 7 or 8 years I have owned it (bought it unworn also), the watch needed some servicing and I have decided to carefully wear it. Dave will not believe it. Orange iso for now but will likley put it on an Erika's strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Righto Dan,
It's been a day now mate..
Is the RR still on your wrist???
All the best in jest my friend.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Live all these! I had never heard of DOXA until listening to the Grey NATO podcast. I think one will be in my future...


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Starting the month with Caribbean blue.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

Doesn't get much wrist time... still has most of the stickers on it!


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Le bonheur...........


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Fitted on an original Tropic strap


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

WatchObsession said:


> Fitted on an original Tropic strap
> 
> View attachment 15187163


Hot Damn now i want one! Good job


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

New strap day!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

The reason I post here is weird. Tapatalk doesn’t let me follow a thread, unless I’ve posted in it! Took me a while to get behind that. Anyways, I’m obsessing about the searambler lately, and need more pictures in my feed. That’s why 

Question: does anyone have by chance the possibility for a comparison shot with a sub 300/t (preferably a searambler) and, say, an oris 65 or a Nth sub or a Seiko samurai? And would you mind To share it? 


Thanks guys! 


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## furrygrasshopper (Jan 4, 2014)

Good morning all. My recently acquired SUB1200T
Loving it


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

My first, in today, and it will be used!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Sub 300 Serambler "Silver Lung"


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

RR Tuesday

Still cannot believe I am wearing this - all Dave's fault










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

There are quite a few wristshots around 8.55am?
Must be the "before I start work" wristie ;-)


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This searambler is just perfect !


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> RR Tuesday
> 
> Still cannot believe I am wearing this - all Dave's fault
> 
> ...


It's a Pearler Dan!!!
Where is our mad Norwegian mate.with his?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Another desk diver here


----------



## Rondolizer (Nov 23, 2016)

6000T
You don't see so many of these around. How many of you own a 5000T or 6000T?
Mine is no 3/6000 I wonder if they even made 6000 pieces?









Skickat från min VOG-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## cgaites (Feb 3, 2018)

Joined the Doxa club today with the Sun 300. Temporarily put it on a nato until I have time to resize the band.


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Ramblin'


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

furrygrasshopper said:


> Good morning all. My recently acquired SUB1200T
> Loving it


Is that a / your 600T-Graph in your avatar? Seems we have similar taste:


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Wearing the Doxa 4000T this week.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sambation said:


> View attachment 15204219
> 
> 
> View attachment 15204221


Very nice. Is that a tropic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Very nice. Is that a tropic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yes it's a Tropic strap from Baltic.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sambation said:


> Thanks! Yes it's a Tropic strap from Baltic.


*That Orange dial just make you Happy doesn't it *


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *That Orange dial just make you Happy doesn't it *


For sure!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Finishing up 11 in a row. It's my Friday!


----------



## TOMMYTHUNDERS (Apr 7, 2020)

My older daughter with colors for the summer


----------



## TOMMYTHUNDERS (Apr 7, 2020)

double post


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

MHe225 said:


> Is that a / your 600T-Graph in your avatar? Seems we have similar taste:
> 
> View attachment 15203637
> View attachment 15203639


I would love that t graph, anyone got one for sale reach out to me


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

From yesterday but it still counts!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Chronomatic said:


> From yesterday but it still counts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strap is a natural choice for the Poseidon. Looks great!


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> That strap is a natural choice for the Poseidon. Looks great!


Thanks man. I need to bite the bullet and buy the Erika original version of the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## jsasso (Jul 26, 2017)

Nothing beats some natural lighting. Had some great weather the past few days here in Chicago.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## codefox (Feb 26, 2015)

jsasso said:


> Nothing beats some natural lighting. Had some great weather the past few days here in Chicago.
> 
> View attachment 15218947


This is one of my favorite watches. It's a shame they never did another.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

codefox said:


> This is one of my favorite watches. It's a shame they never did another.


I honestly think Doxa needs to integrate these GMTs into their product line and not make them a limited run. Same with the t-graph. If they offer them in all the colors and keep them available they will make a killing! I know I have been looking for a reason to pull the trigger on a Caribbean and a Searambler. Having those two options would make it a no brainer purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This doxa is a pure dream !


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

Thought I would spice up the day with the orange!
Desk diving with my T-Graph!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New pictures of my old Doxa.


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> New pictures of my old Doxa.


amazing


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> New pictures of my old Doxa.


amazing


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't wait to take the same picture 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Chronomatic said:


> I can't wait to take the same picture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty soon, am I rite?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Pretty soon, am I rite?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waiting to close 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry for dirt, shooting outside is sometimes nasty


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

New forum, old Erika fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's beautiful man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Chronomatic said:


> She's beautiful man!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Appreciate that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

williemored said:


> View attachment 15330134


Oooo, which strap is that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

williemored said:


> View attachment 15330134


Great shot Willie

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Oooo, which strap is that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one was bought from Alex, another forum member "avslyke" who crafts his own leather straps. Excellent straps for the money!


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

My new, to me GMT

Thom


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

thomlad54 said:


> My new, to me GMT
> 
> Thom


Beautiful! Did you buy it from Jeff?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

thomlad54 said:


> My new, to me GMT
> 
> Thom


That yellow dial is a beauty!


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Chronomatic: Yes from Jeff


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

thomlad54 said:


> Chronomatic: Yes from Jeff


Awesome man. Wear it well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you. Jeff was great to deal with

Thom


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Same or different?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Same or different?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. Send a shot of all your doxas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Chronomatic said:


> Beautiful. Send a shot of all your doxas!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need one more for a full watch box lol. Someone look at my WTB and gimmeit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I need one more for a full watch box lol. Someone look at my WTB and gimmeit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 fair enough!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

50th on a Borealis tropic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Chronomatic said:


> 50th on a Borealis tropic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comeon, not the new acquisition?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Comeon, not the new acquisition?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Left that in the other thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastwood007 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi, on the beach


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Decisions, decisions...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Chronomatic said:


> Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Move the straps one click to the left and now you have 3 more new watches lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Vintage love. Lab-guy is the goat for vintage doxas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Picked up this searambler in excellent condition from a lovely guy on this forum, absolutely loving it! Right now it's on a Hirsch accent while I await a screwdriver to size the (stunning) bracelet


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

New shoes for the Caribbean










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> New shoes for the Caribbean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb Dan!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 767Geoff (Feb 11, 2006)

My just restored 1970s Synchron Doxa Sharkhunter, the restoration link can be found here:

Doxa 300T case restoration


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Yesterday, vintage 38mm, 1950s, Doxa.






































Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

On new Isofrane


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very class watch !


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> View attachment 15338591


Gorgeous man, these Subs are one of the few watches that actually look better to me with heavy wear on them


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

jjmc87 said:


> Gorgeous man, these Subs are one of the few watches that actually look better to me with heavy wear on them


Agreed.. don't even get me started on the bracelet.. it's sooo good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

? DOXA


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

ChrisWMT said:


> 🧡 DOXA


Amazing man, is that a new purchase? Either way it's a beauty


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

jjmc87 said:


> Amazing man, is that a new purchase? Either way it's a beauty


Book is new, still waiting on the 50 book. I've had the 300T since March and is a favorite in my collection. Would love to pair it with a Silver Lung one day.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Grey nato kind of day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

@Chronomatic - I see your silverfish, and here is mine


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15249619


Wore this combo (300T) much of the week at the lake.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Chronomatic said:


> Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the trio!


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Love the trio!


Thank you!

And @reluctantsnowman what strap is that?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Chronomatic said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And @reluctantsnowman what strap is that?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nick Manley's Hook strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Nick Manley's Hook strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Today's doxa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Haven't dropped in a while, you guys are inspiring me...


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Haven't dropped in a while, you guys are inspiring me...


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Simon Hughes (Jul 29, 2014)

My very worn and poorly restored (not by me) Doxa 600t Searambler reference: 4248. I read that this may be a very rare model but I'm no expert on these vintage Aubry era watches..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Today's wear









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

Today my Diving with Legends #8/99


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

Enjoying the 300t again this evening.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Sunny summer holiday Doxa


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Vintage rambler no T vs reissue no T from last week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

TGIF. Orange is the new black!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Vintage rambler no T vs reissue no T from last week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> What strap is that?


Mankey hook strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

Too lazy to change the date..


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Finally got lucky and the Doxa 300T just arrived from Doxa USA!


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

My first Doxa delivered today And I'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Just arrived today. . .

It simply is the best fitting >45mm watch I've ever owned. It hugs my wrist and doesn't move around at all, despite its weight. It fits better than my old 5000T Sharkie and Caribbean, which had the same ratcheting bracelet.

The dial in this picture appears a bit faded (photographer's failure), but in real life, the orange dial is a bit more vibrant than any of my prior Doxa Professionals (vintage 300T, 750T, 1200T, and GMT).

I debated internally for way too long whether to get the 1500T Professional or this 4000T. This definitely was the better choice.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

First orange...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all...
Plus thank you my 2 friends for gaining me back a 600 T-Graph, I have paid forward as well and its great to see it come back!!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bdhill78 (Jul 16, 2020)

Finally joined the club!


----------



## labratpip (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## bva (Apr 13, 2012)

labratpip said:


> View attachment 15373253


Very nice. I have the Caribbean dial but also love the searambler.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Enjoying my Doxa during vacation. From diving to hiking 

My first time scuba diving with this watch and I have to say the design, especially of the bezel, makes much more sense now that I actually took it under water. Sorry, no underwater pics, since I don't have an underwater camera 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey look, another orange Doxa!


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Mankey hook strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooh...I like that!

I'd heard of this strap before but only just noticed that the strap doesn't loop behind the case (unlike most other NATO/Zulu/Perlon) ones.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Top day all...
> Plus thank you my 2 friends for gaining me back a 600 T-Graph, I have paid forward as well and its great to see it come back!!
> Dave


Now I feel compelled to post a photo of my 600 T-Graph, Dave - it dwarfs my wrist a wee bit, but I just like this watch so much ......








PS - you posted on a (for me) special day ......


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Now I feel compelled to post a photo of my 600 T-Graph, Dave - it dwarfs my wrist a wee bit, but I just like this watch so much ......
> View attachment 15377482
> 
> PS - you posted on a (for me) special day ......


Hi Ron, great to see it mate!!
Just remember its a Aussie boomerang!!..
Yes mate a special day..
See you soon
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondolizer (Nov 23, 2016)

Today's buddy.
6000T on a waffle strap.









Skickat från min SM-G9860 via Tapatalk


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

New arrival to the collection:


----------



## Rondolizer (Nov 23, 2016)

roberev said:


> New arrival to the collection:
> 
> View attachment 15384444


Sweet! 👍


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just on today:


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Rondolizer (Nov 23, 2016)

6000T 









Skickat från min SM-G9860 via Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Enjoying my Doxa 300 with strap change up.


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

All these great Doxa colors and of all things, the silver turns my head most. Have to get me some Doxa.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> All these great Doxa colors and of all things, the silver turns my head most. Have to get me some Doxa.


The Searambler has a character all of its own. Stunning in the metal, my first DOXA.


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks to our great fellow lab-guy, I can enjoy this wonderful divingstar. 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

manubenirevi said:


> Thanks to our great fellow lab-guy, I can enjoy this wonderful divingstar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lab-guy is nuts, but in a good way...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

New arrival! Could not be happier!


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

My now worthless Sub300.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

cuthbert said:


> My now worthless Sub300.


That's such a nice shot! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> My now worthless Sub300.


Yep, worthlessness confirmed. Feel free to send it to me for proper disposal

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Spunwell said:


>


That looks absolutely amazing! Where did you get that nato strap? Matches the orange perfectly and looks high quality.


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

pocket


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Terence1025 said:


> pocket


Wow that's huge but I like it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MaBr said:


> That looks absolutely amazing! Where did you get that nato strap? Matches the orange perfectly and looks high quality.


Thanks I think it's from blueshark. I've had it a few years and forget exactly where I got it. It is nice quality though, titanium hardware.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Hike with my family!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondolizer (Nov 23, 2016)

Twistin' by the pool 









Skickat från min SM-G9860 via Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Chronomatic said:


> Hike with my family!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you mentioned "family", I thought you meant the Doxa...and then I saw your family in the background 😅


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Joe90 said:


> When you mentioned "family", I thought you meant the Doxa...and then I saw your family in the background


Lol! Doxa fam!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yesterday and today again (most likely all week )


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Papacgg (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Sub300 LE today


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## divingstar300 (Nov 24, 2012)

A rare yellow bird. 2002 diving star. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

Wearing the Searambler while hiking around Maroon Bells near Aspen yesterday.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thinking of a strap change.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

50th


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

My official Summer vacation sandcastles and pool time watch.


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Just about grilling time


----------



## calatrava72 (Jul 16, 2015)

My new 300T that just arrived yesterday - loving it so far!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## calatrava72 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hiking in the forest this morning...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

ChrisWMT said:


>


It looks as if your end-links are fully articulated and not as rigid as is standard. Have you modified them or am I seeing things?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

MadsNilsson said:


> It looks as if your end-links are fully articulated and not as rigid as is standard. Have you modified them or am I seeing things?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have a sharp eye! Yes I've ground the corners off the bottom side and re-polished. Drapes like a dream now.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

ChrisWMT said:


> You have a sharp eye! Yes I've ground the corners off the bottom side and re-polished. Drapes like a dream now.


Good job then! Did you have to remove a lot of steel?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

MadsNilsson said:


> Good job then! Did you have to remove a lot of steel?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Depends on what you think a lot is. Basically just removing the square corner to make a rounded one. Here's a quick sketch:


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

ChrisWMT said:


> Depends on what you think a lot is. Basically just removing the square corner to make a rounded one. Here's a quick sketch:
> 
> View attachment 15439138


You are right of course. Your sketch shows pretty much what I expected. Such an odd design.. 
I'm expecting a Searambler on Thursday and I expect to give it the same mod in short order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

MadsNilsson said:


> You are right of course. Your sketch shows pretty much what I expected. Such an odd design..
> I'm expecting a Searambler on Thursday and I expect to give it the same mod in short order.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll be pleased, wears much smaller after the mod. Good luck and be sure to post up your Searambler!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

ChrisWMT said:


> You'll be pleased, wears much smaller after the mod. Good luck and be sure to post up your Searambler!


Will do.. 
Now to neurotically check tracking info until then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

My Doxa Collection


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

@drram1966 I would probably sell one of my kids for that Carribean GMT. Those never come up for sale. Y'all horde them like hen's teeth. Can't say I have ever seen the diving star GMT. I truly hate you.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

@jcohen... Lol... You are absolutely correct.. The Doxa Caribbean GMT never ever comes up for sale.. It took me 4 yrs of searching the forums and Ebay before I could score this one from a girl on Ebay who inherited the watch from her father and had no clue about the value. I got it for less than you care to know... Yikes, now you are gonna hate me even more! 😂


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

My GMT Divingstar


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

drram1966 said:


> @jcohen... Lol... You are absolutely correct.. The Doxa Caribbean GMT never ever comes up for sale.. It took me 4 yrs of searching the forums and Ebay before I could score this one from a girl on Ebay who inherited the watch from her father and had no clue about the value. I got it for less than you care to know... Yikes, now you are gonna hate me even more! 😂


Yup!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm a happy camper. I switched the bracelet out again, I'm not sure I quite like the flare of that thing..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Just when I thought a watch could not be any more perfect than the Doxa Silver Lung, this arrives:


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

800Ti


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Yellow rubber is too much - but this combo on the other hand...


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

One of my favorites. Weird bracelet, mustard dial.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

More or less owg-ing with this guy these days


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Trying a new rubber strap









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

!500T in the sun...


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

GMTs in the wild


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calatrava72 (Jul 16, 2015)

Switched from the original Doxa rubber strap and clasp to the Erika's Trident MN strap with light grey stitching...


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

calatrava72 said:


> Switched from the original Doxa rubber strap and clasp to the Erika's Trident MN strap with light grey stitching...
> 
> View attachment 15455409


How do you like Erika's strap? I'm debating getting one...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## calatrava72 (Jul 16, 2015)

brianmazanec said:


> How do you like Erika's strap? I'm debating getting one...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The Erika's strap is great, I really like it so far. It is very comfortable on the wrist and keeps the watch head well secured in place. I ordered mine last week and received it about 7 days later. I highly recommend it.


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

calatrava72 said:


> The Erika's strap is great, I really like it so far. It is very comfortable on the wrist and keeps the watch head well secured in place. I ordered mine last week and received it about 7 days later. I highly recommend it.


It looks fantastic. I recently got a 300t Searambler, too, and have been debating ordering from Erika's. I think I just may have to.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm about a week into owning this watch and I really love it. I quite regret not having bought a Doxa earlier - I've looked longingly at the 1200t for years but import taxes to the EU was prohibitive.

So far it's +2,8 spd which I find quite adequate.

I did adjust the end links though as the protrusion was not comfortable for the eye or the wrist. It's not strictly speaking sane to grind bits off of your new and expensive watch, but it was simply a design choice that I couldn't live with.

I'm happy now though .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

MadsNilsson said:


> I'm about a week into owning this watch and I really love it. I quite regret not having bought a Doxa earlier - I've looked longingly at the 1200t for years but import taxes to the EU was prohibitive.
> 
> So far it's +2,8 spd which I find quite adequate.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Looks great. I feel the same way about my new 300t.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

one of my grail watch


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

drram1966 said:


> GMTs in the wild
> View attachment 15453586
> 
> View attachment 15453596


Beautiful. I've been on the hunt for one of these for years now. I hope this is one of the next Doxa reissues they do.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

AR on 300T:


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

If orange doesn't cut it; a Divingstar will.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisWMT said:


> Depends on what you think a lot is. Basically just removing the square corner to make a rounded one. Here's a quick sketch:
> 
> View attachment 15439138


What did you use to file this down? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> What did you use to file this down? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dremel with a sanding drum and a 1/16" punch to hold the 3 beads of rice together.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Gday all..top day
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Hanging around a little harbor. Def feels a lot like the Pros spiritual home. Or, at least a close second after something like a thousand ft below the surface of the wavy ocean outside said harbor.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Beautiful Sunday









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Hammermountain said:


> Hanging around a little harbor. Def feels a lot like the Pros spiritual home. Or, at least a close second after something like a thousand ft below the surface of the wavy ocean outside said harbor.
> View attachment 15459635


Oh man, that picture makes me so uncomfortable! Please don't slip and scratch the case!!! It's almost as bad as getting it wet 😂


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey, you got it! Congrats. I'm glad they ended up sending it anyway. Are you happy with it?


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Oh man, that picture makes me so uncomfortable! Please don't slip and scratch the case!!! It's almost as bad as getting it wet 😂


Ahh I was sooo careful and kept my ears open for winds Though this is one of the few watches where a scratch or five just feels right


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Hammermountain said:


> Ahh I was sooo careful and kept my ears open for winds Though this is one of the few watches where a scratch or five just feels right


Yours still looks shiny and well looked after. I'm not at the stage where any scratches have appeared yet on mine. It's getting past those first few that's the hard part


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

MadsNilsson said:


> Hey, you got it! Congrats. I'm glad they ended up sending it anyway. Are you happy with it?


I love it, thanks again for the tip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shark bait bob (Feb 9, 2006)

Morning all


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Magic combo wrt. your watch and user name.

Sharkhunter + Shark bait Bob





shark bait bob said:


> Morning all
> View attachment 15468878


----------



## cav25 (Nov 30, 2015)

Sharkhunter day


----------



## L_S_SHOE (Aug 20, 2020)

cav25 said:


> Sharkhunter day
> View attachment 15469079
> View attachment 15469079


Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Don't wear it enough to chase the minute hand around the dial for 10 minutes to get the date right, but it is a winner.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Doxa and soccer practice









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

2020 300T


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

300T Caribbean.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## shark bait bob (Feb 9, 2006)

Just arrived from weekend


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

With my 1500T... Showing some summer color before the summer ends....


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

And now the 750t CC on a heavier 1200t bracelet:


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Beautiful fall morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Here's my 300. I'm writing up a review of the 300 vs 300t and my thoughts on both I'll post soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labratpip (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

GmtMasterIII said:


> Here's my 300. I'm writing up a review of the 300 vs 300t and my thoughts on both I'll post soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the comparison.

Meanwhile, my 300 Pro just arrived.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

While the bracelet has grown on me I quite like it on rubber as well. So far it's ticking along at +1,9 spd. 
(I'm parked at not driving by the way).


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dug thru the strap box and finally found the perfect zulu:


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T Pro at Del Mar.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JoeC (Jun 20, 2010)

Just took the plastic off!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Found an old denim strap...


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

1500t on a Zulu strap. (Yes, I curved some shoulderless spring bars until I receive some I ordered)


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

MadsNilsson said:


> ...I'm expecting a Searambler on Thursday and I expect to give it the same mod in short order...


Did you execute the same mod? Results?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

This should be a good combo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Some 1200 love....


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Loevhagen said:


> Did you execute the same mod? Results?


Yes I did. I went quite carefully and so it took me a while, but I didn't want to remove too much steel. The result transforms the watch in my opinion. Now the bracelet pivots at the end-links and it wears a lot more "fluid" on wrist as opposed to the rigid links.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Good job and well done. Thanks for the illustrative images to boot. 

Dremel or other tool used?



MadsNilsson said:


> Yes I did. I went quite carefully and so it took me a while, but I didn't want to remove too much steel. The result transforms the watch in my opinion. Now the bracelet pivots at the end-links and it wears a lot more "fluid" on wrist as opposed to the rigid links.
> View attachment 15494397
> View attachment 15494399


----------



## AnthonyAQL (Aug 29, 2019)

Sailing a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Loevhagen said:


> Good job and well done. Thanks for the illustrative images to boot.
> 
> Dremel or other tool used?


I used sand paper on a block - as I said I opted for slow and steady. I put a pin through all the links so they stayed in place and worked it into shape. I reattached the end links to the bracelet with a spring bar periodically to see if they where flexing enough.

I worked through a couple grits in the end to make sure it wasn't coarse.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

MadsNilsson said:


> Yes I did. I went quite carefully and so it took me a while, but I didn't want to remove too much steel. The result transforms the watch in my opinion. Now the bracelet pivots at the end-links and it wears a lot more "fluid" on wrist as opposed to the rigid links.
> View attachment 15494397
> View attachment 15494399


Interesting that the caseback is different on the new batch of 300Ts, hadn't noticed that before.

2019 300T for reference:


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Reacquired: 15 year old Doxa SUB750T Whiteshark


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Anders_Flint said:


> Interesting that the caseback is different on the new batch of 300Ts, hadn't noticed that before.
> 
> 2019 300T for reference:
> View attachment 15495714


That's an anniversary edition? I hadn't heard of limited/special edition 300t's..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

MadsNilsson said:


> That's an anniversary edition? I hadn't heard of limited/special edition 300t's..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Outwardly it looks the same as the current 300Ts, except with no helium valve. Probably only anniversary edition due to being launched in 2019, 50yrs after the 1st 300T, otherwise nothing special about them.

I think perhaps, they were unintentional limited editions!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Almost forgot how great the Doxa works on MN


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Serge Panchenko said:


> View attachment 15498481


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 15497503


Love this.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 1500 Project Aware.


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Not quite in the spirit of the thread, but I picked up a lovely little Doxa pocket watch recently for a song. I''m guessing 1960-ish or thereabouts? It has an interesting case back, not sure what the story is.

Running too, although it can use a clean and and oil - one of these weeks i'll get around to it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

fastenerhouse said:


> View attachment 15501875


Suits you to a T mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

roberev said:


> Reacquired: 15 year old Doxa SUB750T Whiteshark
> View attachment 15496293


Out of all the watches I've seen on this thread, this is my favorite next to my 750 Pro. Looks like it's been on your wrist for that 15 years like mine.


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## raccoon17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Doxa Sub 1200T Searambler and today I added Doxa Sub 300T Divingstar - fully serviced, new glass 



















Using the bracelet from 1200T


----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)

raccoon17 said:


> Doxa Sub 1200T Searambler and today I added Doxa Sub 300T Divingstar - fully serviced, new glass
> 
> View attachment 15511323
> 
> ...


Beautiful pair!


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## labratpip (Nov 24, 2019)

Was on the fence about it for a while, but you really can't beat the comfort of this Erika's strap.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jardy222 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Searambler 50th


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

1000T MilPro today (again). I can't get enough of this one!


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Serge Panchenko said:


> View attachment 15522980


You all need to stop posting pics of the Professional!
I have a Searambler and Sharkhunter and these photos are causing envy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

cannonball today, Connecticut to Missouri


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Happy Halloween everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Getting chilly









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Not the best angle - watch appears way bigger (relative to wrist) than it actually is .... there is no over-hang.


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wearing this right now


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

My wifes Sharky.


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

mdwhite said:


> View attachment 15542150
> 
> 
> My wifes Sharky.


2 of the best there mate..
Always like the pure handset on the Sharkie

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone have a new sub 300 aquamarine? I’d love to see some pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Arrived yesterday.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Sub 300T for a magical day in Disney World.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## toddwilliams110 (Jun 6, 2020)

ChrisWMT said:


>


What an awesome picture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Took a group shot today; here's the Doxa part.


----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

mattcantwin said:


> Took a group shot today; here's the Doxa part.


Very nice.


----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife with her Coraline.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to the Doxa fam


----------



## Eastwood007 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sharkhunter


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Eastwood007 said:


> Sharkhunter
> View attachment 15572144


Always going to give a like to a Sub 1000T, in my humble opinion, thats where modern Doxa reached their peak + don't see that many 1000T Sharkhunters, so if I could like twice, I would!


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Joined the club yesterday..already slightly scartched a lug trying to get the spring bar out...just not budging and i gave up.


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Decided to put a tapered shark mesh on my Sub 300T. I like the BOR bracelet but felt the additional width and lack of taper made the watch look too bulky to me. These proportions feel better to me. I would love to find a fitted end link BOR that tapered from 20 to 18 someday.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Not a jewelry box queen


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

danshort said:


> Decided to put a tapered shark mesh on my Sub 300T. I like the BOR bracelet but felt the additional width and lack of taper made the watch look too bulky to me. These proportions feel better to me. I would love to find a fitted end link BOR that tapered from 20 to 18 someday.
> 
> View attachment 15579080


I'm here to save your day - Watchgecko sells a BOR that fits the original end links (be it with slightly thinner springbars)









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Slightly better photo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

MadsNilsson said:


> I'm here to save your day - Watchgecko sells a BOR that fits the original end links (be it with slightly thinner springbars)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say what?! That's awesome. I was thinking of modding the male ends (I believe you've done this) to fully articulate but can't muster the nards to do it to a brand new bracelet. Your solution is a brilliant option and it could be my "Beater of Rice".

Did you have to use thinner springbars or could use the OEM?

And I assume you can't use the OEM clasp though?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

TheBrownHope said:


> Say what?! That's awesome. I was thinking of modding the male ends (I believe you've done this) to fully articulate but can't muster the nards to do it to a brand new bracelet. Your solution is a brilliant option and it could be my "Beater of Rice".
> 
> Did you have to use thinner springbars or could use the OEM?
> 
> And I assume you can't use the OEM clasp though?


Yes I did do that and it worked flawlessly. Trouble is it didn't fix the flare at the lugs. This new bracelet is 20->18 and looks a lot better, but that also means that the OEM clasp won't work.
I did have to use slightly slimmer spring bars, the OEM ones won't make it through as it's quite a slim fit..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

MadsNilsson said:


> I'm here to save your day - Watchgecko sells a BOR that fits the original end links (be it with slightly thinner springbars)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for that!


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

MadsNilsson said:


> Yes I did do that and it worked flawlessly. Trouble is it didn't fix the flare at the lugs. This new bracelet is 20->18 and looks a lot better, but that also means that the OEM clasp won't work.
> I did have to use slightly slimmer spring bars, the OEM ones won't make it through as it's quite a slim fit..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for that info! I personally like the flair, but while the non-articulating ends don't bother me too much (I have a 7 inch wrist), I feel like the bracelet doesn't "fit" all too well and the extra articulation would help wrap better and more cmfortably around my wrist.

Do you have a link of the exact one you got? I see two on WatchGecko, the Classic (with butterfly clasp) and the ZuluDiver one.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I do feel like I have to say that the quality isn’t quite the same. This new bracelet is quite good, but not as smooth as the OEM. Not as heavy either, which I find nice..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

MadsNilsson said:


> Yes I did do that and it worked flawlessly. Trouble is it didn't fix the flare at the lugs. This new bracelet is 20->18 and looks a lot better, but that also means that the OEM clasp won't work.
> I did have to use slightly slimmer spring bars, the OEM ones won't make it through as it's quite a slim fit..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you buy the straight end version of the bracelet and the curved endlinks separately? If I understand, you removed the straight endlink and attached the bracelet to the OEM Doxa endlink with the 3 little male beads of rice that come with the Watch Gecko curved endlink? Do I have that correct?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

danshort said:


> Did you buy the straight end version of the bracelet and the curved endlinks separately? If I understand, you removed the straight endlink and attached the bracelet to the OEM Doxa endlink with the 3 little male beads of rice that come with the Watch Gecko curved endlink? Do I have that correct?


Yes you are correct. You also need slightly thinner spring bars but I didn't buy those from watchgecko instead I used some I had lying around. I don't have a way of measuring their width accurately so I can't help there..


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

TheBrownHope said:


> Thanks for that info! I personally like the flair, but while the non-articulating ends don't bother me too much (I have a 7 inch wrist), I feel like the bracelet doesn't "fit" all too well and the extra articulation would help wrap better and more cmfortably around my wrist.
> 
> Do you have a link of the exact one you got? I see two on WatchGecko, the Classic (with butterfly clasp) and the ZuluDiver one.


Please just be aware that actual articulation will depend on the spring bars that you use. Mine articulates fully but if the bars fit too tightly then it won't. There's a bit of trial and error in that..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Decided to try something different on my 1500t. Is it blasphemy?


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

sna0403 said:


> View attachment 15580819
> Decided to try something different on my 1500t. Is it blasphemy?


Not at all. Looks great!! I'm never afraid to put a diver on leather, Doxa Sub included. They're strap monsters IMO. Just more reasons to wear the watch more.


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Xcellent1911 (Dec 9, 2020)

JOE P. said:


> I also have an old 300t sharkhunter but no pictures of it.


Great pics!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

roberev said:


> Not a jewelry box queen
> 
> View attachment 15579089


Thank heavens mate..had noth iteration's but a Sharkie is all white in handset..till the 05 tri compax Rick put out there..
Great pic mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

the blues said:


> View attachment 15585137


I think this is my favorite group so far.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

the blues said:


> View attachment 15585137


Two of the best in there (Divingstar, NUMA).


----------



## Rainrunner (Jan 27, 2017)

Very, very excited to add this 1967 DOXA SUB 300T to the stable. A little banged up, but such a chunky hefty watch, love it more than I thought I would


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## jteague73 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

sna0403 said:


> View attachment 15580819
> Decided to try something different on my 1500t. Is it blasphemy?


Nope. Love me some leather on a diver.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raccoon17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Guys, I have a quick noob question about vintage Doxa Sub 300Ts. Did any of them have "lug/pin holes"?
I have found one vintage Doxa Sub 300T Searambler that appears to have lug holes (see photo). And to my knowledge none of them should have that.

Thanks for the help.










And at least a photo of my Sub 300T Divingstar (bracelet from modern Sub 1200T) so I am not completely OT.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Sub 300T

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

garydusa said:


>


DOXA turquoise is something special


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Jash (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Carbon for new year


----------



## Epsilo1618 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Another in just before the ball drops...


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Slightly salty Sub...


----------



## Texaslandman (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

On a vintage tropic strap


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TonyTHT (Mar 15, 2020)

I been searching for one of these at the right price for a while.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> On a vintage tropic strap
> View attachment 15629101


Legit vintage TROPIC?


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Legit vintage TROPIC?


Yes a legit curved end tropic strap it came on a near new vintage diver I brought from eBay the seller didn't even mention the tropic so obviously didn't know the value as looks same as the watch nos I sold the watch same price I paid but obviously kept the tropic , the new tropics are ok but the vintage are much softer, better length and I personally prefer the shinier finish as it gives the strap more depth


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

Any 300T professional or sea rambler owners consider a trade for a Caribbean?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TonyTHT said:


> I been searching for one of these at the right price for a while.
> View attachment 15631135


Where did you purchase mate?


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Where did you purchase mate?


Directly from Doxa


----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DR. NO said:


> Directly from Doxa


Thanks, I didn't see the sale or was the " right price ".just the right price?
Love.the 4000 had the tenth anniversary Sharkie with ceramic bezel and the pro with no decomp..very legible both..enjoy yours
Dave


----------



## TonyTHT (Mar 15, 2020)

I got mine from eBay UK.
The right price for me was £1750.
Been thinking about one for a while but wasn’t sure whether it would be too big for my 7” wrist. I’m very happy with it, and it’s in great condition for the age.

T


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TonyTHT said:


> I got mine from eBay UK.
> The right price for me was £1750.
> Been thinking about one for a while but wasn't sure whether it would be too big for my 7" wrist. I'm very happy with it, and it's in great condition for the age.
> 
> T


Throw up a pic mate..they are a great piece
All the best
Dave


----------



## TonyTHT (Mar 15, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Throw up a pic mate..they are a great piece
> All the best
> Dave


Here you go.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TonyTHT said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 15634478


The sapphire bezel just always steps up..great lume hey!!
Enjoy it mate..
Dave


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

My 750T, original owner.


----------



## semmern (Sep 2, 2009)

My 750T GMT. I don't dive, but at least I sail and swim with it 

I would like a slightly smaller Doxa. Anyone up for a trade for something like a 1200T, perhaps?


----------



## divingstar300 (Nov 24, 2012)

Divingstar 300t 2002. Not many was made. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

And these books are just great, but most of you jnow this already


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## toolr (Jan 4, 2015)

SUB 200 130th Anniversary on Doxa rubber strap. Really like this combination...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Borealis?



Eddiogilbert said:


> View attachment 15636181
> 
> View attachment 15636182


----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

Loevhagen said:


> Borealis?


I also have an orange Borealis but this is not it. This is a "tropic" strap. The " " are there because it looks like a tropic but it is a simpel but not bad Aliexpress strap.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Based on advice earlier in the thread, I switched out my stock flared bracelet with the watch gecko beads of rice. I hated the clasp on the watch gecko but I had a strapcode clasp from an unused bracelet that fit - which I like much better. Only issue is that I lose the OEM ratcheting clasp, so I might spring for the strapcode ratcheting option.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

danshort said:


> Based on advice earlier in the thread, I switched out my stock flared bracelet with the watch gecko beads of rice. I hated the clasp on the watch gecko but I had a strapcode clasp from an unused bracelet that fit - which I like much better. Only issue is that I lose the OEM ratcheting clasp, so I might spring for the strapcode ratcheting option.
> 
> View attachment 15641132


Is it this bracelet?









Classic Beads of Rice Premium Watch Strap


NEW and updated Beads of Rice Watch Strap! The Geckota Classic Premium Beads of Rice metal bracelet design has taken inspiration from the iconic Gay Frères beads-of-rice from the 1940s 1950s, which was famously used on Patek Philippe and Vacheron Constan




www.watchgecko.com





And then 18mm strapcode clasp right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

danshort said:


> Based on advice earlier in the thread, I switched out my stock flared bracelet with the watch gecko beads of rice. I hated the clasp on the watch gecko but I had a strapcode clasp from an unused bracelet that fit - which I like much better. Only issue is that I lose the OEM ratcheting clasp, so I might spring for the strapcode ratcheting option.
> 
> View attachment 15641132


wow that looks like it was meant for it, nice!!! 
And this gives hope for me to perhaps buy a sub300 since i am not a fan of that flared BOR bracelet. 
One of the reasons i love my 1200t.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Is it this bracelet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the one. You have to buy the curved endlinks separately. You won't use the endlinks themselves but you need the 3 extra beads to attach the bracelet to the OEM endlinks. Also the fit is tight and requires thin spring bars. Yes, the 18mm strapcode clasp from their oyster bracelet fits that bracelet. I'm assuming their ratcheting clasp will work too.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Is it this bracelet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually now that I look again, I went with the Zuludiver bracelet - not the classic. Both probably work though as the only difference appears to be the clasp.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Why not just file the underside of the beads so it fully articulates?


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

ChrisWMT said:


> Why not just file the underside of the beads so it fully articulates?


That's all well and good, but the stock bracelet flares to 22mm at the end link and tapers to 20mm. Filing it down so it articulates doesn't solve that. The watch gecko goes from 20 to 18. Those proportions just look better to my eye.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

danshort said:


> That's all well and good, but the stock bracelet flares to 22mm at the end link and tapers to 20mm. Filing it down so it articulates doesn't solve that. The watch gecko goes from 20 to 18. Those proportions just look better to my eye.


Gotcha.

I've posted this before but just in case anyone else needs it. Stock bracelet with the end beads filed so they articulate:


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Haven't worn this one in a while, so I pulled it out a few days ago for some wrist time. Went into the local paint store this morning to pick up a gallon and the guy ringing me up asked "Is that a Doxa?". I was kinda shocked that someone in the wild noticed it under the cuff and that he knew Doxa. Turns out he's a WIS/Seiko guy with a good eye...


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

danshort said:


> Thats the one. You have to buy the curved endlinks separately. You won't use the endlinks themselves but you need the 3 extra beads to attach the bracelet to the OEM endlinks. Also the fit is tight and requires thin spring bars. Yes, the 18mm strapcode clasp from their oyster bracelet fits that bracelet. I'm assuming their ratcheting clasp will work too.


Got it thanks.
Hate that i have to use 1.5mm spring bars.
Looks great, just like the 1200t I had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisWMT said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I've posted this before but just in case anyone else needs it. Stock bracelet with the end beads filed so they articulate:
> View attachment 15641605


Can you file them without the dremmel, just "manually" using the sanding block for example?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Can you file them without the dremmel, just "manually" using the sanding block for example?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sure, It'll just take a little longer. To check your work as you go, use an end link and spring bar to check the articulation (don't need to install on the case).

I used a 1/16" punch through the beads to keep them together, rounded off the corners that hit the end link with a dremel, then finished up by polishing my work. Would never know I was there.

The 300 bracelet articulates, not exactly sure why they made the 300T with the interference.


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## heviloupe (Jan 13, 2021)

I just love the distortion of the domed crystal...


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

My one and only....
and favorite!


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Hirsch Robby









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

danshort said:


> Based on advice earlier in the thread, I switched out my stock flared bracelet with the watch gecko beads of rice. I hated the clasp on the watch gecko but I had a strapcode clasp from an unused bracelet that fit - which I like much better. Only issue is that I lose the OEM ratcheting clasp, so I might spring for the strapcode ratcheting option.
> 
> View attachment 15641132


Looks awesome. Huge improvement on the poorly executed/fit OEM tapered bracelet.


----------



## jsasso (Jul 26, 2017)

The warmth of being on leather really helps on these cold winter days.


----------



## Columbo82 (Jan 22, 2021)

Wearing my Silver Lung nearly every day.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Columbo82 said:


> Wearing my Silver Lung nearly every day.
> 
> View attachment 15664711


Absolutely love this one! Bubbles up 🤙


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Ramblin' through Saturday


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T on Rubber


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

T-Graph..all the best guys
Dave


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## aka Tucker (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Can you file them without the dremmel, just "manually" using the sanding block for example?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I did exactly that to make sure I didn't "eat" too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Picture me ramblin'


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> Picture me ramblin'


STUNNING Shot! Wow!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Wunderbro said:


> STUNNING Shot! Wow!


Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> Much appreciated!!!


I expect no less from the Mile High City!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jash (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## heviloupe (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Rainy Sunday


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Sub 750T GMT Divingstar on a beautiful beach afternoon









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Wake up, wake up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Picture me ramblin'


Cool Pic & Watch!


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

M31


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

PA


----------



## Rondolizer (Nov 23, 2016)

Seikonut1967 said:


> M31
> View attachment 15687973


Looks great! Wish I'd picked one up when they were available

Skickat från min MI MAX 3 via Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Sharkhunter 300t


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Searambler 300t


----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

Here is my Sub1200t Searambler on its Doxa rubber strap which has just arrived!!!!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Awesome strap!!! Where can I get one?


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Eddiogilbert said:


> Here is my Sub1200t Searambler on its Doxa rubber strap which has just arrived!!!!
> View attachment 15688579
> 
> View attachment 15688582


Awesome strap!!! Where can I get one? I have not seen this one 👍🏾


----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

bobs.divers said:


> Awesome strap!!! Where can I get one? I have not seen this one 👍🏾


It is an original Doxa strap produced between 2000 and 2010 which you see seldom for sale. Got very lucky to obtain one


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Eddiogilbert said:


> It is an original Doxa strap produced between 2000 and 2010 which you see seldom for sale. Got very lucky to obtain one


Oh wow it is very cool and it looks just spot on with your watch, enjoy it!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Eddiogilbert said:


> It is an original Doxa strap produced between 2000 and 2010 which you see seldom for sale. Got very lucky to obtain one


Yes. Yes you did!


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

DNARNA said:


> Cool Pic & Watch!


A humble thank you!! It was a fun pic to shoot, glad it's been well received.


----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)

Borrowed a T from a buddy. Fell madly in love. Somehow convinced myself I wanted the slimmer one. It has now arrived and I'm still very unsure. Not sure if the 300 was the right choice....


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Seikonut1967 said:


> Sharkhunter 300t
> View attachment 15688025


Dude, you are hittin' it outta the park with your Doxa collection! You've become the DoxaNut2021!


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

orangeface said:


> Dude, you are hittin' it outta the park with your Doxa collection! You've become the DoxaNut2021!


Hahaha cheers mate ?


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Since I know that no one would recycle photos, I have to conclude that many do not know how to set the date of their watches  
I am one day late posting this .... took the photo yesterday and am still wearing my DWL today - wanted to capture yesterday's date as it is / was my Mom's (RIP) 89th birthday and 31 years to the day that I met my wife (RIP) at the wedding of my youngest brother.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Project Aware.


----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

I am looking for good quality pushpins for my Sub1200t, anyone got a good tip where i can find these?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa Project Aware 1500T


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Wildflowers blooming along the coast in my town today! Unplanned match 









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Super Bowl Sunday!!


----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

pokpok said:


> View attachment 15698027
> 
> 
> Super Bowl Sunday!!


----------



## raccoon17 (Jan 22, 2012)

So I have added the 300T professional.  The bezel will need some work (dot at 12...) + I will probably do the case. It is quite far now from the original condition (someone polished it, so it is now not how it should be)

Plus I want to ask, is it possible to find original Doxa signed crown? I have a replacement one that is not Doxa signed now...


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Another week, another Doxa


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

This is really the only watch I wear these days.








During this cold time I've really come to dislike how heavy and cold the steel bracelet is and overall I miss something light and vintage feeling.
So I've ordered the new wider Forstner Komfit to see how that feels. I'll post some pics once it's here..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve O. (May 4, 2007)




----------



## jteague73 (Apr 24, 2020)

I don’t hunt many sharks around here but I do enjoy bringing this guy along for my adventures.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Ran across an old regulator today, decided to wear an old watch.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

I know it has been done before, but still makes for a good shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Loving the Doxa snow shots!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Doxa, snow and dog


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I've flipped and brought a lot of doxa over the years and settled on this


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Searambler as usual

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

They call me mellow yellow.... that's right


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Winter in North Texas!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Project Aware 1000t back on it's bracelet.


----------



## sawyer (Mar 18, 2008)

Got it just yesterday!


----------



## DSZ44 (Feb 7, 2021)

Missing the summer while I continue to shovel out the house for the last three weeks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondolizer (Nov 23, 2016)

At work with my 6000T. Love the orange on this one. It really pops!


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## allbrainsno (Aug 14, 2015)

Just picked this one up and loving it. From 1944 and in beautiful condition. Wish there was a way to share how crispy the teeth are when winding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Winter EDC 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## buddahlou (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## gelatomancer (May 3, 2019)

300T


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Shemmir (Jan 18, 2021)

My only Doxa, Vintage Silverlung


----------



## gelatomancer (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Doxa SUB 1200T Professional is not bad at all on a green canvas strap. 👌


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## caddybill (May 27, 2010)




----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Either I have good timing or the watch gods like to mess with my wallet. In either case, this should be here tomorrow...


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

It arrived yesterday. Sizing the bracelet was a g-damn nightmare. Overall, beautiful watch. This is my first non-affordable, time will tell if it's worth the money.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> It arrived yesterday. Sizing the bracelet was a g-damn nightmare. Overall, beautiful watch. This is my first non-affordable, time will tell if it's worth the money.
> View attachment 15743619


Congrats! Mine arrived on Monday but I didn't experience any problems in resizing the bracelet though. You have great taste by the way  Speaking of bracelets, I just swapped it out for a Barton silicon for fun!


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

RussMurray said:


> Congrats! Mine arrived on Monday but I didn't experience any problems in resizing the bracelet though. You have great taste by the way  Speaking of bracelets, I just swapped it out for a Barton silicon for fun!
> 
> View attachment 15743701


Looks great! It's such a great color combo between the navy/orange. I worked too damn hard to size the bracelet, that lil f*cker is staying on for the foreseeable future. I hope you're enjoying your new watch!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Looks great! It's such a great color combo between the navy/orange. I worked too damn hard to size the bracelet, that lil f*cker is staying on for the foreseeable future. I hope you're enjoying your new watch!


I sure am and as far as I'm concerned, it belongs on the bracelet so you're in a good place as well. Wear 'er in good health as they say!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

jeffjcc said:


> Borrowed a T from a buddy. Fell madly in love. Somehow convinced myself I wanted the slimmer one. It has now arrived and I'm still very unsure. Not sure if the 300 was the right choice....


I'm in a similar decision making place. Can I ask what your hesitation is with the 300?

Sent from my SM-F707U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

One of the last two remaining.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Just picked up today.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

New arrival.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Not only Doxa but the whole family of quirky divers. 😁


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

the blues said:


> View attachment 15713121


Don't see too many of this version. Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ntfromto said:


>





ntfromto said:


>


Still arguably my favorite. Gets a smile every single time. Much to be said about a watch that does that.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

MaBr said:


> Not only Doxa but the whole family of quirky divers. ?
> View attachment 15769056


Love this, love watch groupings and how they relate to each other. Great cross-section of groovy here. Needs an _Aquastar Deepstar_ to complete the montage. 

I can imagine the non-watch lover looking at this set and politely saying "ohhhhh kayyyy..." as they try to mask their confusion and wondering WTF were we thinking.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

MaBr said:


> Not only Doxa but the whole family of quirky divers. 😁
> View attachment 15769056


Awesome family shot! I'm already itching for another Doxa. How does the 300T wear for me compared to the 300? Do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

mitchjrj said:


> Love this, love watch groupings and how they relate to each other. Great cross-section of groovy here. Needs an _Aquastar Deepstar_ to complete the montage.
> 
> I can imagine the non-watch lover looking at this set and politely saying "ohhhhh kayyyy..." as they try to mask their confusion and wondering WTF were we thinking.


I would love a Deepstar, they are so cool! ? Unfortunately I'm a man with smaller wrists so the lug-lug is a no go for me. ? I wish they made it in 38mm and it would be perfect for me.

I don't know how you know my wife and how you know how she reacted when I bought each of those watches but yeah, that was pretty accurate... ? It's a pretty niche collection, that much I've been told. I do love crazy vintage inspired divers though, they have so much personality and tooliness! ?



kritameth said:


> Awesome family shot! I'm already itching for another Doxa. How does the 300T wear for me compared to the 300? Do you prefer one over the other?


I'd say that they wear very different but they both wear great. The 1200T (or 300T, they are almost identical on the wrist) is bigger, higher and bulkier but combined with the right strap or bracelet it's very comfortable. As someone said in a review of the 300, it feels like a sleeping cat on the wrist. ? To be honest I prefer the 1200T overall.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Once a Doxa is your thing, just nothing else will do.

Had a 1200T FB group edition. Sold it. Missed that orange like crazy. And then after years for a Doxa Orange again. This time it's in perfect proportions.

There is just no orange like the Doxa Orange.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> New arrival.
> 
> View attachment 15768367


Smoking! My screen is on fire!!


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Perfect watch for adventures... Just as soon as we're allowed to go outside again!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 2premo (Jul 19, 2008)

finally got a Doxa, been looking for years, finally pulled the trigger


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Sunny Sunday!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

roberev said:


> Love the Sharkie on the factory strap


Would love to see that with the orange strap.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Happy Monday!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Monday change-up.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

I've been looking for a Doxa Hershey rubber strap for a while now with no luck; next best thing I found was this Breitling rubber strap; what'chu guys think?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## SeikoBaritone (Apr 12, 2017)

50 anni 'Rambler on a Cincy strap co nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Just picked up a 50th ani Rambler myself  Been wanting one for years.


----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)

Total Eclipse. No date to be seen:


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

SODC










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoBaritone (Apr 12, 2017)

krampus said:


> Just picked up a 50th ani Rambler myself  Been wanting one for years.
> View attachment 15784874


Same here! I got hooked on this watch three years ago but either never had the scratch or the condition was bad or what have you. Finally could get a stellar condition one last month. Love them!! 
Cheers man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

New member of the family, I'm stoked!

DWL


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

bobs.divers said:


> New member of the family, I'm stoked!
> 
> DWL
> 
> View attachment 15787787


One of the coolest Doxas in my book, because of the man, the myth, the legend!  Hope to be able to acquire one someday. Wear it in good health!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

kritameth said:


> One of the coolest Doxas in my book, because of the man, the myth, the legend!  Hope to be able to acquire one someday. Wear it in good health!


Amen brother!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

kritameth said:


> One of the coolest Doxas in my book, because of the man, the myth, the legend!  Hope to be able to acquire one someday. Wear it in good health!


Thank you brother; i will


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

reluctantsnowman said:


> SODC
> 
> 
> 
> ...





reluctantsnowman said:


> SODC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friggin amazing collection! I really need a vintage sub.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

sna0403 said:


> A friggin amazing collection! I really need a vintage sub.


Yes and preferably with the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

One day.....


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

reluctantsnowman said:


> SODC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this on FB and basically dropped my phone! You, sir, owe me a new Samsung.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

kritameth said:


> Saw this on FB and basically dropped my phone! You, sir, owe me a new Samsung.


Sorry, I can offer you a doxa for money lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Sorry, I can offer you a doxa for money lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Dibs on the Aqua Lungs!


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

reluctantsnowman said:


> SODC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?
I...um...ya, I'm speechless! Amazing!!!

Ketchup


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Texaslandman (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Vintage orange over here, if you realize you have too many!


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

For the time being, this feels kind on BA...


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Can't take this thing off! Sorry other watches.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

sna0403 said:


> For the time being, this feels kind on BA...
> View attachment 15790080


Nice tropical dial


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ketchup time said:


> Nice tropical dial


Actually, the dial isn't faded at all. Just the way the big ol' Texas sun was hitting it.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

The fire is ready!


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

bobs.divers said:


> The fire is ready!
> 
> View attachment 15791834


Picture of the day!!!!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

2premo said:


> finally got a Doxa, been looking for years, finally pulled the trigger
> 
> View attachment 15777012


Big congrats! How are you getting along? Is it getting most of your wrist time?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

bobs.divers said:


> The fire is ready!
> 
> View attachment 15791834


A+! 🔥🔥🔥 🍻🍻


----------



## 2premo (Jul 19, 2008)

kritameth said:


> Big congrats! How are you getting along? Is it getting most of your wrist time?


simple answer,,, yes, have had it on 24/7 since last Friday at about noon, still loving it VERY MUCH, it's gorgeous


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

2premo said:


> simple answer,,, yes, have had it on 24/7 since last Friday at about noon, still loving it VERY MUCH, it's gorgeous


That's awesome! I'm going on day 16 with mine. Honestly can't understand why I waited so long to get a Doxa, it's just fantastic.


----------



## 2premo (Jul 19, 2008)

kritameth said:


> That's awesome! I'm going on day 16 with mine. Honestly can't understand why I waited so long to get a Doxa, it's just fantastic.


how long have you had yours? 16 days?
and I agree, should have gotten it sooner too


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

First time off the bracelet; DrunkArt canvas.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

2premo said:


> how long have you had yours? 16 days?
> and I agree, should have gotten it sooner too


Yessir, 16 days young, ready for a lifetime full of adventure! 🍻🍻


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

I think the old aquamarines (NUMA, AWARE) were better because you could not just buy one like you can now.


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Lifer24 said:


> I think the old aquamarines (NUMA, AWARE) were better because you could not just buy one like you can now.


Actually I have the opposite opinion, because I have just bought one, and I love it 

To be honest, I'd possibly feel the same as you if I had an early NUMA or PA (I came close to buying a 1200T PA a couple of years ago), but those ships have sailed, so I am glad to still have the chance to buy a new 300T aqua and enjoy it.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

njhinde said:


> Actually I have the opposite opinion, because I have just bought one, and I love it
> 
> To be honest, I'd possibly feel the same as you if I had an early NUMA or PA (I came close to buying a 1200T PA a couple of years ago), but those ships have sailed, so I am glad to still have the chance to buy a new 300T aqua and enjoy it.
> 
> View attachment 15794534


I quite agree. I don't see how it becomes more special just because it is scarce. It's that mindset that gives limited editions their power/price and I don't get the allure at all..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Is double-wrist allowed? 🤣


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

hannibal smith said:


> View attachment 15795617


Great pic!

Did you alter the end links to get the 300T bracelet to drape better? It seems to flex down more than others.


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Great pic!
> 
> Did you alter the end links to get the 300T bracelet to drape better? It seems to flex down more than others.


 It's a 300 bracelet modified to fit. I prefer the stamped clasp and the "thinner" overall construction of both clasp and bracelet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

hannibal smith said:


> It's a 300 bracelet modified to fit. I prefer the stamped clasp and the "thinner" overall construction of both clasp and bracelet.


Nice.

Looks great


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Found a khaki zulu for the 1200. I like it.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Finally we have some hot and sunny days...


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

On the road today!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

And after a long trip to the service center, the gang is together again!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

. . .


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

bobs.divers said:


> And after a long trip to the service center, the gang is to get again!
> 
> View attachment 15802711


Stunning collection. What's next?


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

njhinde said:


> Stunning collection. What's next?


Thank you ? 
I'm not sure, I don't have a Caribbean so I've been looking for a NUMA and also if a M31 appears I'd like that.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Now that’s a great strategy, love it !!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

bobs.divers said:


> Thank you
> I'm not sure, I don't have a Caribbean so I've been looking for a NUMA and also if a M31 appears I'd like that.


Define M31 that you like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Define M31 that you like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This very one in Titanium. It was based on the 750t; if anyone has it - hit me up ?


----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

Sub 200... HAGD All!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Blue Saturday!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

bobs.divers said:


> And after a long trip to the service center, the gang is to get again!
> 
> View attachment 15802711


What an awesome collection! Thanks for making my morning. 🍻🍻


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

kritameth said:


> What an awesome collection! Thanks for making my morning. 🍻🍻


A humble thank you too sir 🙏🏾😊


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15804522


Love this one; it's got a racing DNA in it. I think it's the silver


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

🐰 Happy Easter 🐣 everyone!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

New shoes for the CC....


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

bobs.divers said:


> Blue Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 15804508


That is just simply AWWWWWWWWWWWW E SOMEEEEEEEEE


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

This will never the Doxa that people think when they think about the brand but as someone who's been a fan for many years but was always put off by the size/ heft...this is the Doxa for me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo (Jul 19, 2008)

took mine out for a vibration test, lol


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Checking my Regs, wondering when I'll get to use them again...


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

"Where conservation meets adventure" ...


----------



## cagliaris (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

manubenirevi said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Too bad we never got a Synchron/DOXA signed sub reissue during the Marei era.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Ketchup time said:


> Too bad we never got a Synchron/DOXA signed sub reissue during the Marei era.


If they released the Army...why not a Divingstar soon.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Loevhagen said:


> If they released the Army...why not a Divingstar soon.


What do you think they would they call it, the Synchron UBoat?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> What do you think they would they call it, the Synchron UBoat?


Nope - Copy Cat(amaran)...


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

300T on Uncle Seiko tropic

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

bobs.divers said:


> And after a long trip to the service center, the gang is to get again!
> 
> View attachment 15802711


Need more Doxa


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Gone [into the watch box], but not forgotten.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day guys..great pieces old and new.
All the best
Dave


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Morning gents


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## toddwilliams110 (Jun 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)

Been trying various rubber, including Doxa OEM, but, BOR is where it's at.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Ketchup time said:


> View attachment 15854808


This raises more questions than answers! ...congratulations?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrist size 5,75"?


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

daglesj said:


> This raises more questions than answers! ...congratulations?


Thanks man, baby girl born April 28 @ 2247 😍


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

New Iso for the Sub 750t CC:


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Saved this old girl from being a parts watch


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Having always BOR on my T- Graphs..then on the 4000's I never liked the polished link.
But liked the adjust on the fly..the 5000 bracelet Michael matched up to this piece is just right.
Top day to all.
Plus Lab Guy..great save mate
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

We need a "Who got the hairiest wrist for their Doxa?" thread.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sharkey for a change..


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texaslandman (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Texaslandman said:


> View attachment 15864265


@Texaslandman Great looking Doxa! Can I ask what you like about the 4000T?

I'm in the midst of deciding between the current 4000T, 1500T, 300 and 300T. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

First DOXA arrived today. Lives up to expectations!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texaslandman (Feb 11, 2006)

Sc0ttg said:


> @Texaslandman Great looking Doxa! Can I ask what you like about the 4000T?
> 
> I'm in the midst of deciding between the current 4000T, 1500T, 300 and 300T. Thanks in advance.


Scott
I have had a 750 and a 1200. I like the 4000 because it is nice and big. I think it wears well. It is thin enough to fit under my longsleeves in dress shirts. The lume is killer

Message if you need more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Texaslandman said:


> Scott
> I have had a 750 and a 1200. I like the 4000 because it is nice and big. I think it wears well. It is thin enough to fit under my longsleeves in dress shirts. The lume is killer
> 
> Message if you need more
> ...


That's perfect. Thank you.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BT1985 said:


> First DOXA arrived today. Lives up to expectations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Congrats.

They sure nailed the tone of yellow on the diving star.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

SUB 300 Sharkhunter 50th anniversary


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

And back on the BOR..


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Forstner stretch


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSZ44 (Feb 7, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DSZ44 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fun combo on the Gulf Nato. ?


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wangany16 (Jul 21, 2016)

Finally got my doxa out of the bank. I know it's heretical but never felt the BoR was comfortable for me. Putting it on a tropic has made a world of difference and just made me fall in love with the piece again. Cheers!


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Back on the rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

wangany16 said:


> Finally got my doxa out of the bank. I know it's heretical but never felt the BoR was comfortable for me. Putting it on a tropic has made a world of difference and just made me fall in love with the piece again. Cheers!
> View attachment 15881849


Looks great on Tropic


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

First Doxa arrived today...Sub 300 Sharkhunter...the Watch Steward strap is a placeholder until my Erika Mirage + Orange MN strap arrives. Excited to be aboard and already thinking about my next Doxa...perhaps an Aquamarine or Divingstar


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15881475


I think you should go 750 or 1500 for next

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

DOXA PA2


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

I know it's considered a reissue but somehow it just feels vintage today...


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

martin_blank said:


> Back on the rubber
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good! Allman Bro fan?


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

sna0403 said:


> I know it's considered a reissue but somehow it just feels vintage today...
> View attachment 15882560


Were the 750s all brushed case and bracelets? Looks great on your nato/wrist 🤙


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes to Allman Bros ( other than 18min guitar solos!) And its brushed on the top but polished on the side


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Sparks uncommon levels of joy.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

HAGD All!


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

I love it.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

ChrisWMT said:


> View attachment 15884448


Keep those wrist shots coming. The aqualung searambler is my all time favourite DOXA!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

WatchDialOrange said:


> DOXA PA2
> 
> View attachment 15882440


Very nice. Such a great logo 🤩


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Ketchup time said:


> Keep those wrist shots coming. The aqualung searambler is my all time favourite DOXA!


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

juskiewrx said:


> Looks good! Allman Bro fan?


Lol I had to look them up...so can't say I'm am fan.

That's an orange btw 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

My first and still my favorite.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Excited to be aboard and already thinking about my next Doxa...perhaps an Aquamarine or Divingstar


GREAT FIRST CHOICE!

I'm curious if those considering, or already own, different colors are looking to stay in the same model (300, 300T, 1500, etc). Would you stay with the 300 if you got a second Doxa in Aquamarine or Divingstar?


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

martin_blank said:


> Lol I had to look them up...so can't say I'm am fan.
> 
> That's an orange btw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol. sorry about that---i thought it was a peach...


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> GREAT FIRST CHOICE!
> 
> I'm curious if those considering, or already own, different colors are looking to stay in the same model (300, 300T, 1500, etc). Would you stay with the 300 if you got a second Doxa in Aquamarine or Divingstar?


Thanks! For me, I will most likely stick with the 300 because I really dig the vintage aesthetic and the watch wears like a dream. On a 6.75" wrist, the rigid end links on the T would most likely make it more difficult to wear comfortably. However, I may grab the T for variety but wear it on an MN strap. I am torn, however, because, for the more vintage-looking 300, I think it looks best to stick with the original (3) color options: Professional, Searambler, and Sharkhunter.

Haha...clearly I am still torn, but what I can tell you is that the 300 on the BOR bracelet is one of the most comfortable watches I have ever worn!


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Thanks! For me, I will most likely stick with the 300 because I really dig the vintage aesthetic and the watch wears like a dream. On a 6.75" wrist, the rigid end links on the T would most likely make it more difficult to wear comfortably. However, I may grab the T for variety but wear it on an MN strap. I am torn, however, because, for the more vintage-looking 300, I think it looks best to stick with the original (3) color options: Professional, Searambler, and Sharkhunter.
> 
> Haha...clearly I am still torn, but what I can tell you is that the 300 on the BOR bracelet is one of the most comfortable watches I have ever worn!


That's really helpful. I love the vintage look of the domed crystal of the 300 so will likely go with that (Professional), but love two other colors, too - Divingstar and Aquamarine- and am torn between sticking with a 300 or going 300T for one of those.
Choices, choices...


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

Love the visibility of the 300 Sharkhunter


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Sc0ttg said:


> That's really helpful. I love the vintage look of the domed crystal of the 300 so will likely go with that (Professional), but love two other colors, too - Divingstar and Aquamarine- and am torn between sticking with a 300 or going 300T for one of those.
> Choices, choices...


I decided to go with the flat crystal of the 300T for my Aquamarine, whilst reserving the more vintage domed 300 for my Professional (future purchase). Best of both worlds !


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

njhinde said:


> I decided to go with the flat crystal of the 300T for my Aquamarine, whilst reserving the more vintage domed 300 for my Professional (future purchase). Best of both worlds !
> 
> View attachment 15886849


Doxa does this turquoise so well


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Tony Abbate said:


> Love the visibility of the 300 Sharkhunter
> View attachment 15886520


One of these coming tomorrow.

Have been on the fence on the size of the dial, between the 300 vs the 1200, for years, before deciding on the 1200T for my first Doxa back in early 2019. Every time I see picture like this it sings to me. Figured this is just one of those watches where the only way to settle a question is to see it in person.


----------



## Dixonhill (Aug 25, 2018)

This thread is killing me. I think I have a sub300 professional in my immediate future.


----------



## the2ster (Jun 28, 2007)

750T Dirk Pitt. SAHARA


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Dixonhill said:


> This thread is killing me. I think I have a sub300 professional in my immediate future.


I hear you. Would love a sub300 searambler but keep telling myself I can manage by living vicariously through others by drooling over these photos while I wait for a certain rerelease.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Ketchup time said:


> I hear you. Would love a sub300 searambler but keep telling myself I can manage by living vicariously through others by drooling over these photos while I wait for a certain rerelease.


I did that for quite a while myself. Years actually. 
Then I bought a Searambler. Now I see that life is just a little bit better with a Searambler..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Ketchup time said:


> I hear you. Would love a sub300 searambler but keep telling myself I can manage by living vicariously through others by drooling over these photos while I wait for a certain rerelease.


And which rerelease would that be?


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> I did that for quite a while myself. Years actually.
> Then I bought a Searambler. Now I see that life is just a little bit better with a Searambler..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You sir are an enabler! ?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Ketchup time said:


> You sir are an enabler!


Quite right.

On the other hand I am just allowing you to benefit from my experience

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Sc0ttg said:


> And which rerelease would that be?


I'm holding out for this guy...









But who knows, maybe an Aubry era sub rerelease will come ?


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Ketchup time said:


> I'm holding out for this guy...
> 
> View attachment 15887983
> 
> But who knows, maybe an Aubry era sub rerelease will come ?


Is that the so-called baby Ploprof? That's one nice watch.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Sc0ttg said:


> Is that the so-called baby Ploprof? That's one nice watch.


You got it, Omega Seamaster 120 "baby ploprof" ref 166.0250
And today's WRUW...


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

My view for the week, we're at St. Croix. Lots of great snorkeling already (using my trusty/crusty old Seiko for that abuse).


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

riff raff said:


> 1200T...vs...using my trusty/crusty old Seiko


Huh...the Doxa didn't make it when it comes to being a diving computer backup?


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

No, it's not accurate enough.

Kidding....note, I said "Snorkeling", so the only dive computer I need is in my head. It is handy to know know how long we've been out here, we're usually good for 1.5 to 2 hours. I already put a big gash on the Seiko. It wears it's snorkeling marks well,but no sense abusing the Doxa. Lots of large corral caves and tunnels to swim thru here, I must have knicked it on an edge pushing thru.



Loevhagen said:


> Huh...the Doxa didn't make it when it comes to being a diving computer backup?


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Nobody does Turquoise quite like Doxa. Such a gorgeous dial.


----------



## Eastwood007 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi, Sharkhunter









Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Eastwood007 said:


> Hi, Sharkhunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this watch...the Shark is such a classic...what year?


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Not just for timing dives....


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

njhinde said:


> Nobody does Turquoise quite like Doxa. Such a gorgeous dial.
> 
> View attachment 15895083


That is one nice watch and wholeheartedly agree about that color. Expecting my 300T Aqua shortly.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Just put the 300 Sharkhunter on a new Erika's MN...love this combo!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

The Sharkhunter is great but in the summer sun, nothing beats the Professional 300 on BOR


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

The Searambler is still sitting on the bench waiting to be sized. The radial sunburst dial is so unique ranging from greyish-silver to pearl white depending on the light. I have been enjoying the Professional so much, I just cannot get myself to take it off so the Searambler is still waiting patiently on the sidelines!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Been wearing my 1200T DWL all week (still as I'm typing this). Photo snapped earlier in the week


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> The Searambler is still sitting on the bench waiting to be sized. The radial sunburst dial is so unique ranging from greyish-silver to pearl white depending on the light. I have been enjoying the Professional so much, I just cannot get myself to take it off so the Searambler is still waiting patiently on the sidelines!


If you could only keep either the sharkhunter or searambler 300 which would it be?
Asking for a friend 🤔😂


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketchup time said:


> If you could only keep either the sharkhunter or searambler 300 which would it be?
> Asking for a friend 🤔😂


That is the million-dollar question and one that I have been asking myself over the last couple of days. My answer seems to change from one hour to the next. My plan is to own all three for at least a few months and see which ones get most of the wrist time. The Sharkhunter is the most "versatile" and if you need a watch that can blend into any environment, that would be the one. It can be paired with nearly any strap. That is also what makes it a bit more "vanilla" than the other choices. A lot of companies make black-dialed diver's watches.

The Searambler, on the other hand, is entirely unique...the dial shifts in a mesmerizing way based on the light conditions. It appears pearl white sometimes and beautiful deep greyish silver at other times. It flashes and dances in the sunlight. It is very beautiful and stands out as something uniquely Doxa. It is a bit dressier and wears great with long sleeves.

They are both great watches...I guess it all comes down to whether you prefer dark or light color dials. Sorry, that isn't much help, but I just love them both so much


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> That is the million-dollar question and one that I have been asking myself over the last couple of days. My answer seems to change from one hour to the next. My plan is to own all three for at least a few months and see which ones get most of the wrist time. The Sharkhunter is the most "versatile" and if you need a watch that can blend into any environment, that would be the one. It can be paired with nearly any strap. That is also what makes it a bit more "vanilla" than the other choices. A lot of companies make black-dialed diver's watches.
> 
> The Searambler, on the other hand, is entirely unique...the dial shifts in a mesmerizing way based on the light conditions. It appears pearl white sometimes and beautiful deep greyish silver at other times. It flashes and dances in the sunlight. It is very beautiful and stands out as something uniquely Doxa. It is a bit dressier and wears great with long sleeves.
> 
> They are both great watches...I guess it all comes down to whether you prefer dark or light color dials. Sorry, that isn't much help, but I just love them both so much


Looking at both now: 300 shark and silver. Have the silver one on now, on Doxa rubber. The Shark is on the bracelet. Also have a1200T Shark sitting next to the 300. Had as 1200 orange but flipped last summer (I know, sacrilege in these parts...).

So I can relate to this: "My answer seems to change from one hour to the next."

My plan was to flip the 1200 shark, replaced by the 300 shark. But liked 300 shark so much, bought the silver, which arrived Friday. Planned to flip another white dial brand that is a fantastic watch but gets little wrist time lately.

But your picture of your 300 orange on the other thread ... oh no ...


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Looking at both now: 300 shark and silver. Have the silver one on now, on Doxa rubber. The Shark is on the bracelet. Also have a1200T Shark sitting next to the 300. Had as 1200 orange but flipped last summer (I know, sacrilege in these parts...).
> 
> So I can relate to this: "My answer seems to change from one hour to the next."
> 
> ...


I understand completely! I tried with all my willpower to resist the siren song of the 300 Pro because it seemed to be the default choice and I wanted something a bit different. But when I strapped that bright orange steel to the wrist, it was love at first sight...especially in the sunlight. It is so unique and so eye-catching. I went from actively trying to avoid buying the classic orange to being obsessed with it. I have never seen a photo truly capture its magic.

I also love the Searambler. That silver is really something special...I like when it settles to a nice pearl white in low, indoor lighting and then transforms into a disco ball in the sunlight. It has a vintage appeal that can also be dressed up...it is truly something special.

Those observations make it sound like I am underwhelemed by the Shark, but my feelings are quite the opposite. The Sharkhunter is a perfectly restrained and well-balanced design with pops of color that really appeals to me. It blends in but also is completely unique at the same time. Plus...let's be honest...it has the coolest name

I was originally intending to review the three colors, find one or two favorites and sell off the rest, but at the end of the day, they are all my favorite...depending on my mood, the weather, and my clothing. This 300 vintage design is such a home run, that I very well may keep all three and downsize other parts of my watch collection.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> I understand completely! I tried with all my willpower to resist the siren song of the 300 Pro because it seemed to be the default choice and I wanted something a bit different. But when I strapped that bright orange steel to the wrist, it was love at first sight...especially in the sunlight. It is so unique and so eye-catching. I went from actively trying to avoid buying the classic orange to being obsessed with it. I have never seen a photo truly capture its magic.
> 
> I also love the Searambler. That silver is really something special...I like when it settles to a nice pearl white in low, indoor lighting and then transforms into a disco ball in the sunlight. It has a vintage appeal that can also be dressed up...it is truly something special.
> 
> ...


Thoughts in the 300 dial size? I believe you also bought a new 300T (old 1200)?

Looking at the bezels on both, they are, as far as I can measure using digital calipers, identical: outside diameter is 38.7. The width of the bezel "ring" looks to be about 6mm, also identical on both watches. The "inside" diameter, "inside the bezel ring", on the 1200 looks to be just a hair over 27mm; using the 300's box crystal, the outer diameter also just a hair over 27mm. So the "inside the ring" diameter looks the same on both watches.

So the difference between the 300 and 1200 dial diameter seems to be the "thickness" of the box crystal on the 300. The dial itself on the 1200 is often reported as being 27mm; the 300 at 25. If so, that would suggest the "thickness' of the box crystal "side wall" would be about 1mm (2mm total).

So I'm guessing the shape of a traditional crystal does not require a smaller dial to accommodate it?

Which brings is to the "magnifying" effect of the 300's boxed crystal. To me anyway, it actually makes the "wall" useful: it seems to magnify where the tip of minute hand is, vs the 1200. Not that the 1200 is not clear, but it can sometimes look "down in there" (I'm sure the crystal on the 1200m 1200 is thicker).


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Thoughts in the 300 dial size? I believe you also bought a new 300T (old 1200)?
> 
> Looking at the bezels on both, they are, as far as I can measure using digital calipers, identical: outside diameter is 38.7. The width of the bezel "ring" looks to be about 6mm, also identical on both watches. The "inside" diameter, "inside the bezel ring", on the 1200 looks to be just a hair over 27mm; using the 300's box crystal, the outer diameter also just a hair over 27mm. So the "inside the ring" diameter looks the same on both watches.
> 
> ...


I love the proportions of the 300 case and dial. The magnification/distortion of the box crystal is one of my favorite things about the design...it just enhances the effect of the light.

Also, thank you for reminding me of one of the main differences between the Sharkhunter and the Searambler. The silver dial makes the 300 dial and case feel more unified so it creates the illusion that the dial is larger because your eye blends all the silver surfaces together. It also lights up the edges of the dial more. The black dial emphasizes the actual dimensions of the dial and you notice that it is fairly small compared to the wide cushion-style case. Like gazing into a dark abyss. The two pieces are perfect compliments to one another IMO.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Two new arrivals. Finally after several years and two 1200's, decided enough was enough, had to see what these were all about. So a 300 shark arrived Tuesday. Liked it so much, a silver one showed up Friday. Funny how that can happen with Doxa's.

Apologies for poor picture quality, lighting and composition. Did not have time to get out the camera, so these are with an iPhone. Also did not have time to clean these up either: both 300's are new, so any imperfections are dust, smudges, lint, and iy looks like some kind of fiber on the silver lower right ... we have no cats here so not sure what that is... The 1200 is 2 years old and pristine.

The silver made a trip to Watch Hill RI yesterday, walked out to Napatree Point. The Doxa rubber is very nice, and the extension was very handy as heat and humidity did its thing: I trimmed it snug on a cool wrist so it could expand. Just one click and instant comfort!

The 1200 is a great watch. Compared to the 300, the 300 is lighter, and "sits down" on the wrist in a way the 1200 cannot quite do. It is one the most comfortable watches I have ever worn. Right there with my Sinn 856. It reminds me of the Dagaz Aurora I had years ago, which was the watch that sparked my interest in Doxa. It fits like the Aurora.

New 300 Shark and Silver:








The edge distortion of the box crystal: I like how this makes it easier to see the whole minute marker.








Compared to the "deeper"dial look on the 1200:









Compared to remaining 1200 shark:


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Not the best photo in the world... But old Sub, meet new Sub, and a cheeky Citizen Aqualand sneaking in on the right of the frame 









Old Sub is ripe for a bit of TLC, off to be serviced once I've repainted the bezel (and restored the lume pip), and maybe done a bit of light refinishing on the case.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

My favorite weekend watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Not my Doxas, but @reluctantsnowman was kind enough to let me babysit this trifecta for a week:


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> Not my Doxas, but @reluctantsnowman was kind enough to let me babysit this trifecta for a week:


As good as these bracelets are, you should try them on a Erika or Mankey hook.. Its legit awesome


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

When I first bought my Doxa(s) the Sharkhunter was my favorite because it was both versatile and fun at the same time. Then the Searambler grabbed a piece of my heart and stole some attention from ole Sharky. But after adding the Professional to my collection, I just cannot get this one off my wrist. The orange just makes me smile...so unique but much more versatile than I initially thought...it is the quintessential summer watch...amazing!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> That is the million-dollar question and one that I have been asking myself over the last couple of days. My answer seems to change from one hour to the next. My plan is to own all three for at least a few months and see which ones get most of the wrist time. The Sharkhunter is the most "versatile" and if you need a watch that can blend into any environment, that would be the one. It can be paired with nearly any strap. That is also what makes it a bit more "vanilla" than the other choices. A lot of companies make black-dialed diver's watches.
> 
> The Searambler, on the other hand, is entirely unique...the dial shifts in a mesmerizing way based on the light conditions. It appears pearl white sometimes and beautiful deep greyish silver at other times. It flashes and dances in the sunlight. It is very beautiful and stands out as something uniquely Doxa. It is a bit dressier and wears great with long sleeves.
> 
> They are both great watches...I guess it all comes down to whether you prefer dark or light color dials. Sorry, that isn't much help, but I just love them both so much


Thanks for the break down. It's wild how the DOXA flavour can change from day to day. I'm sold on a searambler and then the 300 pro speaks to me. 
If I wasn't a three watch guy, I'd probably buy all three like you. 
For now, my M31 will have to do. And I agree on the wearability of the orange. It's been my daily since February 2020.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketchup time said:


> Thanks for the break down. It's wild how the DOXA flavour can change from day to day. I'm sold on a searambler and then the 300 pro speaks to me.
> If I wasn't a three watch guy, I'd probably buy all three like you.
> For now, my M31 will have to do. And I agree on the wearability of the orange. It's been my daily since February 2020.


Thanks! The 300 Pro is just blowing my mind with how much I love it...the color is very difficult to do any justice to in pics. This could easily be a daily wearer for me year-round. Enjoy yours as well!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Thanks! The 300 Pro is just blowing my mind with how much I love it...the color is very difficult to do any justice to in pics. This could easily be a daily wearer for me year-round. Enjoy yours as well!


Thx 🤙








DOXA in good company with PNG shell currency and a recycled sake fishing float found in the Sea of Okhotsk 🍊


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Eastwood007 said:


> Hi, Sharkhunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is beautiful.


----------



## sawyer (Mar 18, 2008)

Still honeymooning with the Searambler. Planning on getting a 300 Divingstar next year.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ChrisWMT said:


> View attachment 15902493


That's a great looking watch and a nice strap combo!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> That's a great looking watch and a nice strap combo!


Thanks! Needed a substitute while the Loctite dried lol. Looks right at home next to the Silver Lung too.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Getting ready for 2 weeks in the sun in the Keys....


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Yet another orange...


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

singularityseven said:


> Not my Doxas, but @reluctantsnowman was kind enough to let me babysit this trifecta for a week:


OK so nice pics ... but you know these like waiving cocaine in front of a cocaine addict? I suspect many will go off there wagon after seeing these. I guess the only good thing I can say is I ALREADY fell off BEFORE your post ... but now am seriously fighting the urge for an orange one...


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

nepatriot said:


> OK so nice pics ... but you know these like waiving cocaine in front of a cocaine addict? I suspect many will go off there wagon after seeing these. I guess the only good thing I can say is I ALREADY fell off BEFORE your post ... but now am seriously fighting the urge for an orange one...


Welcome to the club.. took me a whole while to get these three

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> When I first bought my Doxa(s) the Sharkhunter was my favorite because it was both versatile and fun at the same time. Then the Searambler grabbed a piece of my heart and stole some attention from ole Sharky. But after adding the Professional to my collection, I just cannot get this one off my wrist. The orange just makes me smile...so unique but much more versatile than I initially thought...it is the quintessential summer watch...amazing!


Ok so I'm going to blame you and *singularityseven *and a few others around here if I hit the complete sale button on the other screen...

I know you SAID you were getting all 3, but would flip one after a while. Now that you've had these in-hand maybe a week now, what are your thoughts now?

Had an orange 1200, really liked the color, but did not find its way on my wrist as much as I thought it would. The Shark seemed to get there more. So eventually flipped it. But I REALLY like the orange. Can REALLY see one, on the black strap, on my wrist.

Played it safe on the 300's: shark and silver. But now your pic's ... feeling that itch.

Can rationalize: I'll flip one.

So are you still thinking to flip one? Or leaning towards holding?

Secondary concern: will the wife notice? I've always stuck to black dials and divers ... she's not a watch person, so she thinks I have maybe 2 watches...


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Ok so I'm going to blame you and *singularityseven *and a few others around here if I hit the complete sale button on the other screen...
> 
> I know you SAID you were getting all 3, but would flip one after a while. Now that you've had these in-hand maybe a week now, what are your thoughts now?
> 
> ...


Haha...I am so glad that I can be of service pushing you toward the decision that you already know in your heart is the right one! Here are my thoughts...

I have owned the Sharkhunter the longest...I chose that Doxa as my first because (like you said) it is a way to dip your toes into the Doxa world a bit, but still "play it safe". The watch is super versatile and I really like how the markers are completely white, as opposed to the black borders on the sides of the other colors. It makes them stand out a bit and combined with the orange minute hand, it is the most legible dial, although it appears the smallest.

The Searambler arrived next and boy have my thoughts been all over the map. Originally, I thought that this would be another safe choice, but give me a lighter colored dial that would fly under the radar and could be dressed up a bit. The silver sunburst is stunning in person, but it definitely does not fly under the radar. In the sunlight, it is like a disco ball and when combined with the gorgeous orange accents, it really is an attention grabber. This one, I plan to wear on an Erika's MN strap to perhaps tone down the flash a bit. By taking off the BOR bracelet (that I am a huge fan of) it will allow the dial to be the star of the show. The silver dial also appears quite a bit larger than the others because it is just one mass of silver.

I resisted the Professional as long as I could. In my mind, it was too common and I didn't think it would match clothing very well. Only seeing it in pictures, I viewed it as an iconic piece with little real-world use. But I couldn't get it out of my head! I had to see for myself so I could promptly return it and boy was I wrong!

When it arrived...it was love at first sight. The Orange is more saturated than it appears in most pics. It is absolutely gorgeous. It has stolen much of the wrist time from the other two (and from the rest of my watch collection) and I have already had one person out in public ask about it. The Professional is truly something special. I haven't touched my Explorer, Submariner or Seamaster since it arrived. I was sitting outside yesterday contemplating if I could be happy with just this one watch...it is that amazing, no hyperbole.

My wife knows I am obsessed with watches, but not much flies under the radar. The first day I had the Professional, she turned and said, "Now that is a great looking watch...so much different than all your other boring black dials". She likes it so much I am now worried she will "borrow" it, so my plan is to never take it off...haha

If I could only have one Doxa it would be the Professional. If I could only have two, I would add the Sharkhunter. So, it sounds like I am returning the Searambler? Nope. That one is so unique and I am always mesmerized by the silver dial. It will most likely get the least wrist time, but I just can't get myself to send it back. I guess I am officially a Doxa guy now.

I hope this helps! I will post more pics this afternoon...good luck in your decision and reach out if you have any other questions


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I have been alternating between this pair the last couple of days...the design of the 300 is such a home run...the most comfortable watch on bracelet that I have ever owned (and I own quite a few) haha


----------



## HerrMagnus (May 26, 2021)

First post on this forum

Hi, I'm Magnus from Sweden. 
This in one of the watches in my small collection.

Simple and clean, I really like it, unfortunately I don't wear it often (about 2-3 times after "fixing it up").
Turns out I am more into vintage chronos and Omegas, Rolex dress watches over this one. Gonna sell it but wanna share it before I put it up for sale


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

One more pic...Sharkhunter felt left out of the last photo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Doxas sure looks great on Erikas


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Doxas sure looks great on Erikas


Agreed! They are also super comfortable with the slight stretch. I have a new Mirage + Orange stripe that I am planning to mount on the Searambler. I am just waiting for a new springbar tool to arrive tomorrow. One of the tines on my old Bergeon finally wore out


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> One more pic...Sharkhunter felt left out of the last photo


Never had an Erica's on a watch &#8230; just on an Apple Watch. They sure look nice though. Question:how many passes under the case?

I have a few Zulu's which are 1 pass. A few RAF Zulu's which use a very thin nylon. NATO's lift the watch up too much for my liking.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Never had an Erica's on a watch &#8230; just on an Apple Watch. They sure look nice though. Question:how many passes under the case?
> 
> I have a few Zulu's which are 1 pass. A few RAF Zulu's which use a very thin nylon. NATO's lift the watch up too much for my liking.


It is a single-pass design (one layer) and requires spring bar removal to install. As long as you are reasonably adept at changing straps you are good to go. Yes...I was always a person who liked NATO straps in theory and HATED them in reality. The big bulky mass of fabric on the backside, the double layer under the watch was always a nightmare, plus they took so long to remove and install throughout the day.

The Erika's MN strap solves all of those problems and because of the slightly elastic nature of the nylon, it stretches and moves with your wrist. They are one of the best watch discoveries I have made in the hobby and have actually allowed me to rediscover watches that were barely getting any wrist time due to comfort issues.

If you are in the US, be sure to check out Holbren's. They stock a lot of different color options and they are the sole US distributor, so order fulfillment and delivery time is amazing vs ordering direct from overseas.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> Haha...I am so glad that I can be of service pushing you toward the decision that you already know in your heart is the right one! Here are my thoughts...
> 
> I have owned the Sharkhunter the longest...I chose that Doxa as my first because (like you said) it is a way to dip your toes into the Doxa world a bit, but still "play it safe". The watch is super versatile and I really like how the markers are completely white, as opposed to the black borders on the sides of the other colors. It makes them stand out a bit and combined with the orange minute hand, it is the most legible dial, although it appears the smallest.
> 
> ...


Thanks... this a great place to come to get support in helping tp justify what you already rationalized is necessary... because no one else does.

Agree the shark is the most legible ... all three slashes on each market are white, on a black background. That suggests the blue dial would be up there with the shark ... maybe #2. My thoughts with my two 1200's was the shark is a great option for a Doxa: some say Cousteau work sharks the most out of all Doxa colors, so there is that historical connection. It can be worn anyplace, from from merino wool to neoprene suits, etc. #1 for legibility. It's a sharp, classic look.

The silver dial that I have been intrigued with for years, from pictures, always look so legible. BUT in real life, I'm finding the single white slash per marker makes it less so. Especially in bright outdoor light. I find it more legible in certain lighting, like dusk or indoor natural light. I like it on black rubber. But it can be as if not more dressed up vs even the shark on a bracelet. Some say white\silver dials are "dressier" than even black. I see it as more of an evening wear. It's a safe combo, a shark and a rambler.

While I loved my orange 1200, I picked it to flip when deciding to keep just one. Hard to part with, often miss it, but didn't wear as much. Agree no one does orange like Doxa. But part of the 1200 is that while a near perfect fit, it is tall ... and LOOKS even taller. I like heavy watches. I really like the 1200 shark. But the 300, I never realized from pictures, and never appreciated the comments so many people made about it. It's a subtle, masterful design. It's an authentic vintage, not a homage. Like Sc0ttg's 62MAS reissue.

The dial was the deal breaker. But the bezel is the exact same diameter as the 1200. And the opening is the exact same size too. When I look at it close up, the dial looks odd, too small. But step back, and next to the 1200, 300 looks just about the same: the edge wall of the box crystal often disappears.

I've never had 3 of the same watch before. The fit however is one if the best I have found. Perhaps the best. My Sinn 856 is right there as well. How it sits, low profile, and the color options. But also can interchange the rubber Doxa strap and bracelet. Got the shark 300 on the bracelet, silver on Doxa rubber. Ordered orange in bracelet. Also a solo black doxa rubber. Practical... see? Enabling!

The wife ... maybe she'll just think it's one watch with interchangeable dials?


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> One more pic...Sharkhunter felt left out of the last photo





boatswain said:


> Doxas sure looks great on Erikas


I second this. That burgundy Erika on the Sharkhunter is perfect!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> I second this. That burgundy Erika on the Sharkhunter is perfect!


Here is a pic of that strap on the Sharkhunter in the sun. It is a near-perfect match for the orange hand...I have seven Erika's Originals and wear them on pretty much everything in the summer, but the BOR bracelet on the 300 is giving them a run for their money in the comfort department


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

The sun was just perfect for wrist shots that day...here is the Searambler moments after I unboxed it. Ignore the plastic on the bracelet, I assure you it has been correctly sized as of last night!


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Picked up the 300T rubber with deployant clasp yesterday, in trade. Fits beautifully to the 1200T!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

gwold said:


> Picked up the 300T rubber with deployant clasp yesterday, in trade. Fits beautifully to the 1200T!


That combo looks better than I thought it would just looking at their website. Congrats on the new Doxa!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Thanks... this a great place to come to get support in helping tp justify what you already rationalized is necessary... because no one else does.
> 
> Agree the shark is the most legible ... all three slashes on each market are white, on a black background. That suggests the blue dial would be up there with the shark ... maybe #2. My thoughts with my two 1200's was the shark is a great option for a Doxa: some say Cousteau work sharks the most out of all Doxa colors, so there is that historical connection. It can be worn anyplace, from from merino wool to neoprene suits, etc. #1 for legibility. It's a sharp, classic look.
> 
> ...


You make a great point on the Sharkhunter vs the Caribbean, both having the bold white indices. That is great for visibility but tends to close in the dial a bit. A worthy tradeoff in my opinion.

I also agree with you on the Seearambler. It is nearly impossible to tell from pictures but the legibility changes quite a bit in different lighting conditions. Like you said, in direct sunlight, it is like staring at a chrome bumper or a disco ball. I am always grateful to be wearing sunglasses when the dial catches the reflections just right. In low light; however, it is brilliant because the light color of the dial captures all available light in the room and makes it very easy to read.

BIG NEWS...new Doxa arriving tomorrow!!! I bought a 300T so I can write some reviews and get a bunch of comparison photos with my beloved 300 army. With my 6.75" wrist and my preference for domed crystals, vintage looks, and low profile watches, I am confident that the 300 is the best choice for me, but I want to test the 300T on the 300 bracelet using the 300T endlings as well as test the watch on Erika's Original to see how the different strap options help to manage the taller, chunkier watch head. I chose a fun summer color and will, in all likelihood, sell off the 300T...famous last words, right?!?

Anyway...I am always here if you need an additional dose of enabling!
I will post photos of the new incoming as soon as she arrives


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> You make a great point on the Sharkhunter vs the Caribbean, both having the bold white indices. That is great for visibility but tends to close in the dial a bit. A worthy tradeoff in my opinion.
> 
> I also agree with you on the Seearambler. It is nearly impossible to tell from pictures but the legibility changes quite a bit in different lighting conditions. Like you said, in direct sunlight, it is like staring at a chrome bumper or a disco ball. I am always grateful to be wearing sunglasses when the dial catches the reflections just right. In low light; however, it is brilliant because the light color of the dial captures all available light in the room and makes it very easy to read.
> 
> ...


Will be interested to hear what you think on the 300T. There's a part of me that thinks some divers just have to be big to be legit.

While the 1200T I have felt like many other divers as far as weight and height, it "wears" better than most because the case size is just 45mm. But compared, now, to the 300, it REALY looks and feels big.

As mentioned in some other threads on this, the 1200 case back is a big part of this: it's a deeply rounded bowl, lifting the watch nearly 2mm off the wrist vs the 300. And the rounded bottom can serve as a pivot point, so while the watch can stay put (i.e. not move up or down the arm), it can "roll around" in place, on the pivot, as you move your arm. Added to that, the case is thicker, as is the bezel, compared to the 300, so the added weight I think adds some torque as well.

That said, I really like my 1200. Sometimes that presence is a great feel and look. The dial is more easy to read, and the markers and hands are bigger. The 300, by today's standards, does not convey that. As others have said, for an honest to goodness authentic vintage diver, if wears and looks like an everyday wear watch ... more like my Sinn 856, than a diver. And it's runs at the same COCS specs as my new 300's.

A part of me thinks the 1200 ... or 300T ... IS more of a summer watch, and should be in "cool colors". Without a cuff. Short sleeves, sweatshirts, casual, etc.

Sometimes when I put it on to compare to the 300, I have a strong urge to keep it, even though I need to flip it to keep all three 300's (orange due tomorrow). I think if I had kept the orange 1200, I might not have ordered the orange 300, and called it a day. Having a 1200 and 300 shark is not logical. But I CAN rationalize it...

So the orange 300 could go back, and the 1200 could be flipped for an orange 300T. But the 1200 bracelet I think is better.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Will be interested to hear what you think on the 300T. There's a part of me that thinks some divers just have to be big to be legit.
> 
> While the 1200T I have felt like many other divers as far as weight and height, it "wears" better than most because the case size is just 45mm. But compared, now, to the 300, it REALY looks and feels big.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. For me, the 300T will definitely feel a lot larger, especially due to the fact that the case back elevates the watch, thereby raising the center of gravity and causing it to "cast over" the wrist and be more fatiguing in general. That is the beauty of the 300 for me and why I own three of them...it looks like a proper diver, but wears like a Datejust. If a watch isn't comfortable, I just simply won't reach for it.

With that being said, I do own a DSSD (which never gets worn) and sometimes, especially in the summertime, it is fun to just say "F it" and go for a big, heavy and most importantly boldly colored diver. I also agree with you about the color choices. The reason I chose the Professional, Sharkhunter and Searambler in the smaller 300 is because they are the original colorways. The brighter, more modern colorways deserve a HUGE dial to really shine. The 300T should be perfect for that and if I fall in love with the watch, I know I can "control" it on the wrist using an MN strap in the even that the bracelet is problematic due to the rigid end links.

It was a tough choice between the Divingstar and the Aquamarine, but in the end I went with the Tiffany Blue. It just feels so modern and unique.

I didn't realize you ordered the 300...congrats!!! That is awesome...it is an absolute gem and if I had to sell off all my Doxa except for one, that would be the one I would keep without any doubt. It is a perfectly executed watch and the best shade of orange I have ever laid eyes on.

I look forward to seeing your pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> I agree 100%. For me, the 300T will definitely feel a lot larger, especially due to the fact that the case back elevates the watch, thereby raising the center of gravity and causing it to "cast over" the wrist and be more fatiguing in general. That is the beauty of the 300 for me and why I own three of them...it looks like a proper diver, but wears like a Datejust. If a watch isn't comfortable, I just simply won't reach for it.
> 
> With that being said, I do own a DSSD (which never gets worn) and sometimes, especially in the summertime, it is fun to just say "F it" and go for a big, heavy and most importantly boldly colored diver. I also agree with you about the color choices. The reason I chose the Professional, Sharkhunter and Searambler in the smaller 300 is because they are the original colorways. The brighter, more modern colorways deserve a HUGE dial to really shine. The 300T should be perfect for that and if I fall in love with the watch, I know I can "control" it on the wrist using an MN strap in the even that the bracelet is problematic due to the rigid end links.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the order. 

Looking forward to seeing your 300T Aqua comes in and especially how it works with your wrist size.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Congrats on the order.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your 300T Aqua comes in and especially how it works with your wrist size.


Thanks! I am interested to see how the rigid 300T end links work as well...fingers crossed


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> Thanks! I am interested to see how the rigid 300T end links work as well...fingers crossed


Do you plan on filing them down if needed so they swing freely?

I also reckon the Aqua 300T will look great on a black rubber strap too


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Do you plan on filing them down if needed so they swing freely?
> 
> I also reckon the Aqua 300T will look great on a black rubber strap too


Hopefully, it won't come to that, but I am open to it. I want to try the Sub 300 bracelet and clasp fitted to the 300T and links to see what effect, if any, that has first. I may also just decide to wear this one on a Mirage + Turquoise Stripe Erika's Original MN strap. I think this will look great on black rubber, too! I will be sure to post a bunch of pics.


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Doxas sure looks great on Erikas


In my opinion, there's no better strap. Full disclaimer, I never wear my watches on a bracelet. Previously, it was always a NATO or perlon, but after I got my first Erikas for my BB GMT last year, I fell in love and almost immediately bought four more for myself and one as a gift.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

castle27 said:


> In my opinion, there's no better strap. Full disclaimer, I never wear my watches on a bracelet. Previously, it was always a NATO or perlon, but after I got my first Erikas for my BB GMT last year, I fell in love and almost immediately bought four more for myself and one as a gift.


I agree 100%

I have six or seven of them now and it is hard for me to wear anything else, especially in the summer months. Although the BOR is the most comfortable bracelet I have ever worn


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Phoenixboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now THAT's a dive watch! Sometimes it seems only a big diver will do. Especially when it's got that Doxa orange. Have a 1200T; a 300 arriving this AM. So will be faced with making that decision. If it's a Doxa, and orange, go big!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Now THAT's a dive watch! Sometimes it seems only a big diver will do. Especially when it's got that Doxa orange. Have a 1200T; a 300 arriving this AM. So will be faced with making that decision. If it's a Doxa, and orange, go big!


Congrats again on the new 300!!! My 300T Aqua is Out for Delivery but I probably won't see it for another 7-8 hours. I look forward to seeing your pics and hearing your thoughts!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Phoenixboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I LOVE that 1500T on Isofrane...how big is your wrist? I am trying to decide if I can pull off one of these


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

SaddleSC said:


> I LOVE that 1500T on Isofrane...how big is your wrist? I am trying to decide if I can pull off one of these


71/2" roughly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guycalledleon (Aug 15, 2020)

Love them


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> Congrats again on the new 300!!! My 300T Aqua is Out for Delivery but I probably won't see it for another 7-8 hours. I look forward to seeing your pics and hearing your thoughts!


Thanks! On my wrist. How about you?

Quick observations: 1). More legible than than the Silver, much closer to the Shark; 2). The smaller disk tones down the orange a little. Maybe "balances" it more is a better description, as in more harmonious ratio to all the silver of the case. I like it.

I bought it on the bracelet, but put the rubber from the Silver on it right out of the box.

I'll get some pics if the sun comes back out &#8230; supposed to rain all weekend into Monday.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Thanks! On my wrist. How about you?
> 
> Quick observations: 1). More legible than than the Silver, much closer to the Shark; 2). The smaller disk tones down the orange a little. Maybe "balances" it more is a better description, as in more harmonious ratio to all the silver of the case. I like it.
> 
> ...


Very cool! Agreed...the 300 Pro has a nice balance of dial-to-case ratio. My package just showed up as "Out for Delivery" on the FedEx tracking so I should have it in 3-4 hours (my address is later in the route for some reason). I will be grabbing some pics as soon as she arrives!


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Do we need to use curved spring bars to fit isofranes etc? The lugs are so short on Doxas.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

W123 said:


> Do we need to use curved spring bars to fit isofranes etc? The lugs are so short on Doxas.


Nope


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just back from Kubes in Ft Worth


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Its gonna be this one ALL weekend...I love the way the dial sparkles in the direct sunlight!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> Its gonna be this one ALL weekend...I love the way the dial sparkles in the direct sunlight!


Oh man. That looks GREAt!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenixboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really love the slight dome of the 1500 crystal


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15909985


WOW! And I thought Phoenixboy's 1500T was big!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Oh man. That looks GREAt!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Getting ready for 2 weeks in the Keys. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

It's been a busy 2 weeks! Started with a 300 Shark that arrived on the 18th. After wondering for about 4 years, and two 1200T's, and a few times of "almost", I just had to see a 300 in person. Get get it out of my system. You all I think know what I mean. If you're wondering the verdict, the Searambler arrived on the 21st. The Pro on the 28th.










The plan was to keep one 300. Moved to keeping 2, and flip my remaining 1200T. Now its keep all 3, flip the 1200T, and another watch that, while excellent, just doesn't get worn much.

The 300's are among the most comfortable watches I have owned. Certainly the best fitting and wearing divers on my wrist. The 1200T comes in a very close 2nd. Had been thinking very seriously about the new Sinn U50, with it's case that is very close to my 856. Excellent, modern diver, that checks a lot of boxes, but it doesn't have the same soul as a Doxa.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> It's been a busy 2 weeks! Started with a 300 Shark that arrived on the 18th. After wondering for about 4 years, and two 1200T's, and a few times of "almost", I just had to see a 300 in person. Get get it out of my system. You all I think know what I mean. If you're wondering the verdict, the Searambler arrived on the 21st. The Pro on the 28th.
> 
> View attachment 15912671
> 
> ...


Nice! Congrats! We have the exact same 300 trio...all of the original dial colors. The 300 is a fantastic watch. So comfortable and so wearable during any activity. The light weight, the domed crystal, it all just works so well together. Great collection!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

It was raining here all day, so I decided to take a few Doxa out and have some fun. This picture turned out way better than I was expecting...probably my favorite Doxa picture so far! These colors just make me so happy and never fail to put a big smile on my face!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> It was raining here all day, so I decided to take a few Doxa out and have some fun. This picture turned out way better than I was expecting...probably my favorite Doxa picture so far! These colors just make me so happy and never fail to put a big smile on my face!


Perfect rainy-day, hang in there, summer's coming, trio! Congrats on the new T. Looks right at home.

Rainy, cold long weekend here too; 45 degrees out, feels like November.


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> It was raining here all day, so I decided to take a few Doxa out and have some fun. This picture turned out way better than I was expecting...probably my favorite Doxa picture so far! These colors just make me so happy and never fail to put a big smile on my face!


A most excellent trio of divers!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> A most excellent trio of divers!


Thank you, my brother!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 15912878


I so want.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T -Swamis ,CA


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 15912878


Killa piece Michael!!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

mdwhite said:


> I so want.





DaveandStu said:


> Killa piece Michael!!


Thank you, gentlemen! Here's another...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Thank you, gentlemen! Here's another...
> View attachment 15916143


I still believe my good mate,
You are holding a " full house"
of these!!
Great to see these beautiful pieces.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Been a fun project watch so far, still got plenty of work left to do, but now on a vintage BOR bracelet, she's starting to look the part...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Doxa 300 Searambler on Mirage + Orange Erika's Original MN strap...great color match and super comfortable!


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)

Another Searambler


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Doxa 300 Searambler on Mirage + Orange Erika's Original MN strap...great color match and super comfortable!


Killer combo!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketchup time said:


> Killer combo!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Porteno (Apr 11, 2015)

HerrMagnus said:


> First post on this forum
> 
> Hi, I'm Magnus from Sweden.
> This in one of the watches in my small collection.
> ...


Very nice


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

300T Divingstar just arrived about 15 mins ago...WOW...now this one is truly special. I am not sure what else to say. Many more pictures and a full review to come this weekend!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> 300T Divingstar just arrived about 15 mins ago...WOW...now this one is truly special. I am not sure what else to say. Many more pictures and a full review to come this weekend!




That yellow is just perfectly saturated. Not too dark or pale. Just


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> That yellow is just perfectly saturated. Not too dark or pale. Just


I agree 100%...yellow is a difficult color to get right, but Doxa got this one spot on. I am seriously impressed


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Happy Saturday everyone! It's Grill time!
And Look who has joined the stable!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> Happy Saturday everyone! It's Grill time!
> And Look who has joined the stable!
> 
> View attachment 15923722


Heavy hitter! Love it...do you find the Isofrane better suited to the watch than the factory silicone?


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Heavy hitter! Love it...do you find the Isofrane better suited to the watch than the factory silicone?


I actually have not tried the stock rubber strap yet just because it is a pain to size it (I have experienced messing up a rubber set with my 300t) so I just put it on an Isofrane. I also find the stock one a little too plain. I tried it on a stock seiko strap from my SKX and it looks cool (below) so I've order one in the right size and also I have ordered a black and yellow strap from watchgecko so let's see how those look.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> I actually have not tried the stock rubber strap yet just because it is a pain to size it (I have experienced messing up a rubber set with my 300t) so I just put it on an Isofrane. I also find the stock one a little too plain. I tried it on a stock seiko strap from my SKX and it looks cool (below) so I've order one in the right size and also I have ordered a black and yellow strap from watchgecko so let's see how those look.
> 
> View attachment 15924131


Very cool...I absolutely love the watch...well done! Congrats


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Very cool...I absolutely love the watch...well done! Congrats


thank you very much! 
it is super light! it reminds me of wearing a g-shock 5600


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Morning fellas!
On Bonetto Cinturini 285 for a more utilitarian look. Very comfortable on the wrist and no breaking-period needed.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Today (and this whole week):


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

MHe225 said:


> Today (and this whole week):
> View attachment 15929619


This one is stunning!


----------



## lionel1000 (Nov 24, 2019)

martin_blank said:


> My favorite weekend watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's fresh ! how is it on the wrist, is rubber comfortable and flex ?
congrats.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

lionel1000 said:


> That's fresh ! how is it on the wrist, is rubber comfortable and flex ?
> congrats.


Very comfortable to wear. I would say it's flexible but still a decently thick/ robust strap. With the lightness of the watch head it feels more like a cuff than a wrist watch on a rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I just put the 300T on Shark Mesh and it solves the silly "rigid endlink" problem on the 300T. The bracelet is super comfortable and once fitted correctly (using a dremel and a cutting wheel) sits perfectly on the wrist!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> I just put the 300T on Shark Mesh and it solves the silly "rigid endlink" problem on the 300T. The bracelet is super comfortable and once fitted correctly (using a dremel and a cutting wheel) sits perfectly on the wrist!


Oh wow. 

That's amazing! 

Looks so good on that shark mesh. Dare I say even better than the BOR?!

- ducks to avoid flying debris-

Can you remind me of your wrist size?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> That's amazing!
> 
> ...


Thanks, brother!
I must admit it looks even better than I was expecting! Shark Mesh perfectly fits the aesthetic of the Doxa Sub and the best part is that it solves the "rigid end link" problem on the 300T BOR bracelet.

My wrist is 6.75" flat.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> Thanks, brother!
> I must admit it looks even better than I was expecting! Shark Mesh perfectly fits the aesthetic of the Doxa Sub and the best part is that it solves the "rigid end link" problem on the 300T BOR bracelet.
> 
> My wrist is 6.75" flat.




The only problem is that is the same as my wrist size. 

Shark mesh is sneaky good and versatile.

That combo almost makes me thinks about getting a 300T on rubber then adding a shark mesh for a bracelet option.

Keep those pics coming!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> The only problem is that is the same as my wrist size.
> 
> Shark mesh is sneaky good and versatile.
> 
> ...


If I had it to do over again, I would have ordered my 300T Divingstar with the OEM Silicone strap and added the Shark Mesh. Not sure why I didn't do that be honest since I already have the 300T bracelet that came with my Aqua.

Your wish is my command, good sir!


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> If I had it to do over again, I would have ordered my 300T Divingstar with the OEM Silicone strap and added the Shark Mesh.


Good idea for my next 300 or 300T Doxa as I have bracelets for each.

The conundrum of buying the OEM bracelet or band always gets me all tiedup with indecision at the time of purchase. I almost always like both OEM bracelets and bands. For example, you know I bought the color matched band and bracelet for my Aquamarine.

With my Omega AT, I bought on the band and then over paid for the Omega bracelet (should have bought an Unkle Seiko bracelet).

I did better with my Moonwatch that my wife gifted to me and got the OEM alligator strap and clasp for 50% of MSRP.

With my Zenith Chronosport, I bought on the bracelet and glad I did but keep thinking about that OEM rubber band Zenith makes so hope to find that soon for a reasonable price (A Chicago AD recently quoted nearly $900 for the band and clasp, which is twice what I can get from Zenith).

So, in thinking this through, I always struggle and always will struggle with the decision.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> Good idea for my next 300 or 300T Doxa as I have bracelets for each.
> 
> The conundrum of buying the OEM bracelet or band always gets me all tiedup with indecision at the time of purchase. I almost always like both OEM bracelets and bands. For example, you know I bought the color matched band and bracelet for my Aquamarine.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same here. Typically the advice is to always order on the bracelet by default, but the strange thing about Doxa is that the bracelet costs LESS to add later down the road than the strap + buckle combo. I definitely wish I had ordered the Divingstar on the strap since I am running the Aquamarine on Shark Mesh and could always choose to use that bracelet on either watch.

The only benefit to having two bracelets is that I am seriously considering grinding/rounding the end beads on the underside of the 300T bracelet (as some others on the forum have done) to better approximate the older style 1200T end link fitment. It just boggles my mind that Doxa made those end links so rigid when they already had the correct design on the 1200T.

In other exciting news, I have a SERIOUS limited edition Doxa incoming on Monday. This will be the crown jewel of my little Doxa collection. I will be posting pics and a review on Monday or Tuesday. Any guesses?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> Exactly the same here. Typically the advice is to always order on the bracelet by default, but the strange thing about Doxa is that the bracelet costs LESS to add later down the road than the strap + buckle combo. I definitely wish I had ordered the Divingstar on the strap since I am running the Aquamarine on Shark Mesh and could always choose to use that bracelet on either watch.
> 
> The only benefit to having two bracelets is that I am seriously considering grinding/rounding the end beads on the underside of the 300T bracelet (as some others on the forum have done) to better approximate the older style 1200T end link fitment. It just boggles my mind that Doxa made those end links so rigid when they already had the correct design on the 1200T.
> 
> In other exciting news, I have a SERIOUS limited edition Doxa incoming on Monday. This will be the crown jewel of my little Doxa collection. I will be posting pics and a review on Monday or Tuesday. Any guesses?


I've always done the same: bracelet with watch.

Also noticed the pricing on the bracelets as well: on the 300, it's $190 less to order one on rubber, then order the bracelet (see below).

It's a shame Doxa changed the 300T's end links. I know the non-tapering bracelet on the 1200's was sometimes mentioned, so maybe they aimed to "fix" that. But the 300's bracelet is the best of both worlds. Personally, the new 300T would be a deal breaker: the end link design extends the case size. I like a fit that confirms to my wrist, starting the lugs.

Awesome news on the "crown jewel"!

*300 on a SS bracelet**: *
Watch $2,490
Rubber  $440
Total $2,930

*300 on Rubber**:*
Watch $2,450
SS  $290
Total $2,740


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

On Zuludiver Quick Release Sailcloth


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

nepatriot said:


> I've always done the same: bracelet with watch.
> 
> Also noticed the pricing on the bracelets as well: on the 300, it's $190 less to order one on rubber, then order the bracelet (see below).
> 
> ...


It never occurred to me to check ?. IME Most brands net it out so there is no difference if you order watch + bracelet and add band vs watch + band and add bracelet.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> In other exciting news, I have a SERIOUS limited edition Doxa incoming on Monday. This will be the crown jewel of my little Doxa collection. I will be posting pics and a review on Monday or Tuesday. Any guesses?


and I'm SERIOUSLY looking forward to seeing it. ? Oh, the suspense&#8230;


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Doxa dress watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Exactly the same here. Typically the advice is to always order on the bracelet by default, but the strange thing about Doxa is that the bracelet costs LESS to add later down the road than the strap + buckle combo. I definitely wish I had ordered the Divingstar on the strap since I am running the Aquamarine on Shark Mesh and could always choose to use that bracelet on either watch.
> 
> The only benefit to having two bracelets is that I am seriously considering grinding/rounding the end beads on the underside of the 300T bracelet (as some others on the forum have done) to better approximate the older style 1200T end link fitment. It just boggles my mind that Doxa made those end links so rigid when they already had the correct design on the 1200T.
> 
> In other exciting news, I have a SERIOUS limited edition Doxa incoming on Monday. This will be the crown jewel of my little Doxa collection. I will be posting pics and a review on Monday or Tuesday. Any guesses?



















If it's either one of these just aheads up, I will be harassing you to sell them to me ?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketchup time said:


> View attachment 15937064
> 
> View attachment 15937065
> 
> If it's either one of these just aheads up, I will be harassing you to sell them to me ?


Haha...I guess we are both safe for the time being, but I will let you know if I am ever offered one of those! HINT: my incoming is a first edition of 100 pieces in my favorite Doxa case size 

BTW...is the book shown in your photo the 40 Years book or the 50th book? I am looking to add those books to my library shortly.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

All day long snorkeling with my new DivingStar today


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Haha...I guess we are both safe for the time being, but I will let you know if I am ever offered one of those! HINT: my incoming is a first edition of 100 pieces in my favorite Doxa case size
> 
> BTW...is the book shown in your photo the 40 Years book or the 50th book? I am looking to add those books to my library shortly.


Pictures are from Dr. Millar's 50th book. I highly recommend them, they provide an amazing insight and over view of the DOXA Subs from past to present.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketchup time said:


> Pictures are from Dr. Millar's 50th book. I highly recommend them, they provide an amazing insight and over view of the DOXA Subs from past to present.
> View attachment 15937324


Fantastic! I have the 50 Year Journey incoming and plan to order the 40th in a couple weeks...seems like a no brainer if you are a fan of the brand...thanks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

arkolykos said:


> All day long snorkeling with my new DivingStar today


That looks simply fantastic!

May I ask your wrist size?


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Today, I put the Sub 300 Sharkhunter on Barton Elite Silicone. This is the pumpkin orange...different than I expected, but I am really liking it quite a bit!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> Today, I put the Sub 300 Sharkhunter on Barton Elite Silicone. This is the pumpkin orange...different than I expected, but I am really liking it quite a bit!


Nice.

How does it do filling the lug space (ie does it look too small with gaps?) and balancing the watch head?

Barton has some great color combos for sure.

And the price is right.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

boatswain said:


> That looks simply fantastic!
> 
> May I ask your wrist size?


Last time i checked was about 18.5 cm.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Nice.
> 
> How does it do filling the lug space (ie does it look too small with gaps?) and balancing the watch head?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I really like the strap. The quick-release spring bars make installation and strap changes so easy you could conceivably change every day with no issues or wear and tear to the case. The strap includes both a long and short tail end so it can be customized for larger or smaller wrists.

I have the black over turquoise for the Aquamarine, but probably going to return that one because I prefer the look of the straps with black on the bottom and the color on top. When the color is on the bottom it makes the ends look a bit awkward to me when checking the time. When the bottom is black, it just blends into the shadows.

The fit is perfect to the case. No large gaps to speak of. Perfect fitment side to side also...for the price is a no brainer. I have yellow for the Divingstar and all black incoming so I will post more pics when they arrive!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Lurking in the shadows&#8230;.:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> Thanks! I really like the strap. The quick-release spring bars make installation and strap changes so easy you could conceivably change every day with no issues or wear and tear to the case. The strap includes both a long and short tail end so it can be customized for larger or smaller wrists.
> 
> I have the black over turquoise for the Aquamarine, but probably going to return that one because I prefer the look of the straps with black on the bottom and the color on top. When the color is on the bottom it makes the ends look a bit awkward to me when checking the time. When the bottom is black, it just blends into the shadows.
> 
> The fit is perfect to the case. No large gaps to speak of. Perfect fitment side to side also...for the price is a no brainer. I have yellow for the Divingstar and all black incoming so I will post more pics when they arrive!


Makes sense.

I'd love to see the Barton Aquamarine combo before you send it back if you have any pics of that setup.

Feel free to PM if it doesn't fit a thread.

Maybe over in the Aquamrine thread too.

Cheers!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I just cannot get enough of the Aquamarine in the summertime!!!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Is Aquamarine my favorite Doxa color? It sure feels that way sometimes!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diynor_77 (May 22, 2019)

SaddleSC said:


> Today, I put the Sub 300 Sharkhunter on Barton Elite Silicone. This is the pumpkin orange...different than I expected, but I am really liking it quite a bit!


Nice combo - thanks fpr sharing


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

It feels like a proper Doxa now with paint missing from the bezel and all that..










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Enjoying this on a Hirsch ROBBY Sailcloth Effect Performance, the perfect shade of yellow and just enough of it. My favorite strap for this piece by far 🤓


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

This one is a bit unorthodox and underappreciated in the Doxa world, but it is a really great little watch with an excellent build quality that punches above its price point...this is Caribbean and transitions to black in the shadows or indoor evening light...very cool!


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> This one is a bit unorthodox and underappreciated in the Doxa world, but it is a really great little watch with an excellent build quality that punches above its price point...this is Caribbean and transitions to black in the shadows or indoor evening light...very cool!


I will get the Caribbean if I were to buy a 200, as well. Very nice looking!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> I will get the Caribbean if I were to buy a 200, as well. Very nice looking!


Thanks! It just arrived yesterday so I haven't sized it up or given it much wrist time, but the dial is really great looking and the domed crystal is perfection. I will post more thoughts and impressions when it gets more wrist time. My grail Doxa arrived yesterday as well, so I have been spending most of my time admiring and taking pics of that:


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Thanks! It just arrived yesterday so I haven't sized it up or given it much wrist time, but the dial is really great looking and the domed crystal is perfection. I will post more thoughts and impressions when it gets more wrist time. My grail Doxa arrived yesterday as well, so I have been spending most of my time admiring and taking pics of that:


Congrats on the 200. I came close to picking up the 130 years LE. 
Looking forward to seeing your grail piece. I tried to figure it out but no luck. How about a hint? What's the case?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketchup time said:


> Congrats on the 200. I came close to picking up the 130 years LE.
> Looking forward to seeing your grail piece. I tried to figure it out but no luck. How about a hint? What's the case?


I am seriously impressed with the 200 so far. Most reviews that I have read say, just save up more and buy a 300, so I never seriously considered it until recently when the unique Caribbean blue color just won me over in a few pics I saw online. I was fully expecting it to be a catch-and-release but as soon as I opened the clamshell, i was blown away!

As far as the grail...it is a Marei-era 300 "vintage style" case with a nice big domed crystal. It is very limited in number, and was still factory sealed and unworn...truly breathtaking!

I am just waiting for my camera battery to charge


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> I am seriously impressed with the 200 so far. Most reviews that I have read say, just save up more and buy a 300, so I never seriously considered it until recently when the unique Caribbean blue color just won me over in a few pics I saw online. I was fully expecting it to be a catch-and-release but as soon as I opened the clamshell, i was blown away!
> 
> As far as the grail...it is a Marei-era 300 "vintage style" case with a nice big domed crystal. It is very limited in number, and was still factory sealed and unworn...truly breathtaking!
> 
> I am just waiting for my camera battery to charge


Okay...my second guess is.....









Your favourite case/dial colour and I know of a factory wrapped silver lung that's still out there.
Can't wait to see the unveiling, as well as, some wrist shots of the 200 ?


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Was the quotation marks around "Aqualung" necessary on the face of the watch? I can't say i've seen that used on a watch before.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

W123 said:


> Was the quotation marks around "Aqualung" necessary on the face of the watch? I can't say i've seen that used on a watch before.


?


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

W123 said:


> Was the quotation marks around "Aqualung" necessary on the face of the watch? I can't say i've seen that used on a watch before.


The vintage DOXA aqualung subs from the past had the "Aqualung" up to and including the present ones. Not sure of the exact year but first ones would be around the late 1960's (1967?) and latest ones would be the carbon 300 "Aqualung" released in 2020.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

W123 said:


> Was the quotation marks around "Aqualung" necessary on the face of the watch? I can't say i've seen that used on a watch before.


The original brand patent included the quotation marks, and was always written as either "Aqua-Lung", "Aqua Lung" or "Aqualung". Presumably it was echoing the fact that it was an informal name for a scuba tank.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

1st Doxa arrived today. Just on a random NATO till I work up the courage to cut the rubber strap


----------



## david3558 (Jun 25, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> This one is a bit unorthodox and underappreciated in the Doxa world, but it is a really great little watch with an excellent build quality that punches above its price point...this is Caribbean and transitions to black in the shadows or indoor evening light...very cool!


Phenomenal looking watch, I've got some serious DOXA envy right now


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

david3558 said:


> Phenomenal looking watch, I've got some serious DOXA envy right now


Thank you, my friend! This one really exceeded my expectations. The case shape, the comfort of the BoR, the unique Caribbean blue color, and the flash of the dial markers. It just all works so well together...highly recommended!


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Holidays are soon


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The Divingstar is _smoking hot_.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

martin_blank said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am a huge fan of the Aquamarine...amazing pic! How do you like the Carbon? There may be one in my future, but you don't see/hear much about them around these parts.


----------



## lionel1000 (Nov 24, 2019)

Haha everybody is curious about those carbon, they look nice ;-)


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> I am a huge fan of the Aquamarine...amazing pic! How do you like the Carbon? There may be one in my future, but you don't see/hear much about them around these parts.


I love the watch. It's been a few months and I waiver on how much I like the rubber strap and clasp that it comes with but as far as the watch itself, I still get a kick out of the lightness, finishing, uniqueness of the case/ bezel/ crown..

Considering what drives people to Doxa it's not really a surprise that something like a carbon case wouldn't be very popular and of course it's significantly more expensive than the steel sub 300 so that isn't helping either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 15949897


Gorgeous Silver Lung...that is the next piece on my wish list. Today, I am sporting my newly acquired Black Lung Sharkie on Barton Elite silicone!


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Enjoying the US open with the Divingstar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Gorgeous Silver Lung...that is the next piece on my wish list. Today, I am sporting my newly acquired Black Lung Sharkie on Barton Elite silicone!


Very nice acquisition, congrats on this great piece! Indeed thank you and yes, collecting these is a lot of fun. I swapped all of them into MN by Erika's natos, pretty cool Summer look:


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> Very nice acquisition, congrats on this great piece! Indeed thank you and yes, collecting these is a lot of fun. I swapped all of them into MN by Erika's natos, pretty cool Summer look:
> 
> View attachment 15950883


Thanks! That's an amazing collection you have there...you have great taste, sir! I am putting my new Shark Lung on an Erika MN Original + Yellow just like the one in your picture and I am currently running my 300 Searambler in Erika MN Orange +White. I have my 300 Professional on rubber right now, but you may have just inspired me to put it on Black + Dark Grey that I have sitting in the watch box. I will post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Thanks! That's an amazing collection you have there...you have great taste, sir! I am putting my new Shark Lung on an Erika MN Original + Yellow just like the one in your picture and I am currently running my 300 Searambler in Erika MN Orange +White. I have my 300 Professional on rubber right now, but you may have just inspired me to put it on Black + Dark Grey that I have sitting in the watch box. I will post some pics tomorrow!


thank you very much, much appreciated!
yes please do, I am curious to see the Searambler on the nato orange+white, as I almost ordered it like that but now I'm thinking I should have gotten it in orange+black ?as it picks up on the black tones of the dial


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

More flowers. More Aqualung goodness


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Wearing my kids favorite Doxa? 
Happy Father Day's everyone!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

300t on zuludiver BOR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MadsNilsson said:


> 300t on zuludiver BOR
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet bracelet! Does this solve the rigid end link problem of the OEM setup? What end links are you using?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> Wearing my kids favorite Doxa?
> Happy Father Day's everyone!
> View attachment 15951795


Dang, you have every single one of the Doxa on my wishlist! I LOVE this Project Aware and it looks great on the Corsa Erika MN! I am a huge Aquamarine fan and this is pretty much the best version of that color!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> Sweet bracelet! Does this solve the rigid end link problem of the OEM setup? What end links are you using?


Well yes and no. 
I went a little further than what might be advised and trimmed the original end-links down to actually fit the case. You might be able to see that they aren't sitting as proudly as they originally looked..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

A little easier to see here (finishing isn't quite there yet). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Dang, you have every single one of the Doxa on my wishlist! I LOVE this Project Aware and it looks great on the Corsa Erika MN! I am a huge Aquamarine fan and this is pretty much the best version of that color!


Thank you very much! Yes I found it on eBay back on December NOS and still under warranty. The crown had an issue, it was hard to wind and difficult to change the date plus it was running +20/day. Luckily since it was still under warranty and I sent it to Doxa, and 2 months later the crown came back smooth and now running +2/day. 
Yes you are right the blue of this execution does not have as green of a hue as the current blue making it more appealing IMHO.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 15952116


I love the 1500T...so much orange to enjoy! Awesome watch!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MadsNilsson said:


> A little easier to see here (finishing isn't quite there yet).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work...looks really great and seems to have awesome articulation! What clasp are you using on this setup?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> Nice work...looks really great and seems to have awesome articulation! What clasp are you using on this setup?


For now it's the standard divers clasp that comes with the Zuludiver. It tapers to 18mm which Is part of the appeal but also disqualifies the Doxa clasp.

It's quite good but I'm keeping a lookout for something a little more classic that might fit..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

The new Orange 300 got a little salty today... East Greenwich harbor (RI). Small craft warning out in the bay,


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> A little easier to see here (finishing isn't quite there yet).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you attach the bracelet to the DOXA end links or did the Zuludiver end links work?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Ketchup time said:


> Did you attach the bracelet to the DOXA end links or did the Zuludiver end links work?


The zulu end links are hollow and could work, but I didn't get a great fit with them. Also I got them bend a bit.
So I modified the Doxa links as the bead spacing is the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I’ll add that even I think that modifying solid end-links on a 2000$ watch is a little nuts. For me it made sense because, A: it gave me the watch I want, and B: I got it for quite a bit less than 2000$ new (but that’s actually a distant second reason). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

happy Monday guys!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

No luck selling it, so I threw it on an Erika's and started loving it again ...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> happy Monday guys!
> 
> View attachment 15953418


You are killing me with all these absolute stunners! Your posts are like flipping through the Doxa: 50 Year Journey book in real life...amazing!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

bobs.divers said:


> happy Monday guys!
> 
> View attachment 15953418


Is that the new strap offered by DOXA on your 1200? Looks great.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> You are killing me with all these absolute stunners! Your posts are like flipping through the Doxa: 50 Year Journey book in real life...amazing!


thank you very much sir, most humbled by your comments 

on another note, this turned out to be a very expensive hobby 😆


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Ketchup time said:


> Is that the new strap offered by DOXA on your 1200? Looks great.


yes indeed, I contacted Doxa and inquired if the 300T rubber strap would fit the 1200t and yes it does. I believe it would also fit the 1000T case although I have not tried it myself as I don't have a 1000T yet.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

bobs.divers said:


> yes indeed, I contacted Doxa and inquired if the 300T rubber strap would fit the 1200t and yes it does. I believe it would also fit the 1000T case although I have not tried it myself as I don't have a 1000T yet.


Thanks man. The integrated strap looks so goodie your sub. I am probably in the minority but I actually prefer rubber or a MN strap over steel, or in my case, titanium!


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Frank Dux said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking Sub 200 you have there. I think this is one of the most underappreciated Doxa watches in the current lineup. The Caribbean is top-notch. Mine just arrived last week.


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Great looking Sub 200 you have there. I think this is one of the most underappreciated Doxa watches in the current lineup. The Caribbean is top-notch. Mine just arrived last week.


Thanks and I agree with you 100%. It's a great watch. Definitely my favorite diver I've owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Put a yellow Isofrane on the Sharkhunter, now we are ready for summer! 🌞


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

I already know what watches and T-shirts he will wear this summer 😁


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

In the office today (a rarity) wearing the 300t (not a rarity)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

300t for the weekend. Be safe all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> In the office today (a rarity) wearing the 300t (not a rarity)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That aftermarket bracelet is perfect ?


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Ketchup time said:


> That aftermarket bracelet is perfect


Thanks! It's quite a bit lighter too so it's easier to wear as well. 
I'm very happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

krampus said:


> View attachment 15962513


I love the 50th Anniversary Searambler...that radial sunburst dial is magic!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Really enjoying this - the slightly domed crystal a la 1200 gives just the right amount of distortion that I cant quite capture in pics


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Finally at the beach again!


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

SaddleSC said:


> I love the 50th Anniversary Searambler...that radial sunburst dial is magic!


It was the watch that got me into watches and 5 years later...I haz one. Bury me with it. Hahaah


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

njhinde said:


> Finally at the beach again!


Rippa pic mate.
Top stuff!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

My first Doxa, the Sub200 Sharkhunter.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

twintop said:


> My first Doxa, the Sub200 Sharkhunter.
> 
> View attachment 15965209
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club & congratulations on this awesome piece 👍🏾


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Pepelucas1529 (Jun 27, 2021)

My brother gave me this 300t for my birthday last April.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

Switched over to the Connery MN strap today.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Phoenixboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the 1500T...so much orange! I am thinking of buying one but not sure I can pull it off...does it wear comfortably compared to say the modern 300T? The bracelet is pretty chunky and seems to offset the weight of the watch head really well. Thoughts?


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

SaddleSC said:


> I love the 1500T...so much orange! I am thinking of buying one but not sure I can pull it off...does it wear comfortably compared to say the modern 300T? The bracelet is pretty chunky and seems to offset the weight of the watch head really well. Thoughts?


I tried the 300t at the time of purchase.
They wear small, so the 300t was too small for my 71/2 wrists.
Wears well, although it's chunky, but the bracelet is awesome, so it takes the weight well.
I prefer bigger watches.
The slide adjustment is very smooth, but I size my watches a little loose, so don't feel tight when hot.
I'm used to big watches, but I don't think you'd be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 15967549


Love it! Who makes the strap?


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Love it! Who makes the strap?


Thank you!
It's a Hirsch Robby, and the best part is, they make it also in black/orange.









Hirsch ROBBY Strap | Sailcloth Effect | Black/Yellow | HS


The Hirsch Robby strap pairs a brightly-coloured rubber core with a calfskin upper layer. Order yours today.



www.hirschstraps.com


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Received this in the mail yesterday, such a good looking watch.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Juweinat said:


> Received this in the mail yesterday, such a good looking watch.
> View attachment 15968287


The Searambler is such a hidden gem. When I ordered mine, I was fully expecting it to be third in my lineup and recently, it has been the one I reach for first. It is so versatile with straps and the sunburst dial is magic...congrats!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Caliente!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Juweinat said:


> Received this in the mail yesterday, such a good looking watch.
> View attachment 15968287


really dig the strap, who makes it?


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Kids buried me in sand. DOXA survived.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Just received my 300T Caribbean on the rubber strap today. I wanted the BOR bracelet but they were out. Actually, I'm kind of glad I went with the rubber strap...very nice, soft, and comfy. I've had a couple of Doxas before but flipped them. Gonna try to hang on to this one!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BT1985 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right at home.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

twintop said:


> View attachment 15977722


The more I see these 200's, the more I like them.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15971887


You could try maybe just wearing it? 😄


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Companion for the day. 😊


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

After so many ..just one now.
Doxaholic was and still is a very accurate summation of this brand..great posts all..







i


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Cruising with the Doxa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

One can never have to much orange. 🧡


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Feelin' kind of vintagey


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Not a Doxa per se, but close enough! Just arrived today...


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Can't have enough Doxa Orange in the summer!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Doxa dive strap just arrived...excited to get this sized up tonight!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> Doxa dive strap just arrived...excited to get this sized up tonight!!!


Awesome


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Awesome


Thanks, my brother!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Well my grail Doxa Dive watch just came in! SUB 200 T.Graph is ready for summer


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Well my grail Doxa Dive watch just came in! SUB 200 T.Graph is ready for summer
> 
> View attachment 15986915


Congrats WDO!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Congrats WDO!


Thank you brother the wait was worth it!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

SaddleSC said:


> Doxa dive strap just arrived...excited to get this sized up tonight!!!


A Sub 300T Aqua and now a Doxa 1500T PA2 Aqua this is really a nice Doxa collection you have going!!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> A Sub 300T Aqua and now a Doxa 1500T PA2 Aqua this is really a nice Doxa collection you have going!!


Thank you, my friend, I got lucky with the PA2 and found a great seller 
Also, congrats on the T-Graph...amazing addition to your collection!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

SaddleSC said:


> Thank you, my friend, I got lucky with the PA2 and found a great seller
> Also, congrats on the T-Graph...amazing addition to your collection!


Excited to see the PA2 on your wrist! Post pictures soon


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Starting a rainy weekend:


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I am really digging some of the Marei-era Doxa...this one just arrived today and I have a very special LE incoming tomorrow morning. There is just something very special about the subtle dome on the crystal of the 1200T and the end links are perfection...this is going to put a serious dent in the wrist time for my 300Ts!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> I am really digging some of the Marei-era Doxa...this one just arrived today and I have a very special LE incoming tomorrow morning. There is just something very special about the subtle dome on the crystal of the 1200T and the end links are perfection...this is going to put a serious dent in the wrist time for my 300Ts!


 Really wish my M31 had a slight dome to the crystal.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketchup time said:


> Really wish my M31 had a slight dome to the crystal.
> View attachment 15989134


Great, pic!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> I am really digging some of the Marei-era Doxa...this one just arrived today and I have a very special LE incoming tomorrow morning. There is just something very special about the subtle dome on the crystal of the 1200T and the end links are perfection...this is going to put a serious dent in the wrist time for my 300Ts!


Hey looks great on you! Wear it in good health!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

This one just arrived...the 1500T is a true beast in every sense of the word!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

SaddleSC said:


> I am really digging some of the Marei-era Doxa...this one just arrived today and I have a very special LE incoming tomorrow morning. There is just something very special about the subtle dome on the crystal of the 1200T and the end links are perfection...this is going to put a serious dent in the wrist time for my 300Ts!


Loving the new 1200T Sharkhunter!!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> This one just arrived...the 1500T is a true beast in every sense of the word!


Could I persuade you to take a side by side photo of this and either the 1200 or the 300t ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MadsNilsson said:


> Could I persuade you to take a side by side photo of this and either the 1200 or the 300t ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will definitely take some comparison pics for you!
In the meantime, here is a great thread that I used (prior to purchasing the 1500T) to help me understand the relative size of the two watches...









Modern 300T and 1500T Side by Side


Thought these would be helpful, haven't seen any side by side pictures of the 2 most up to date offerings: My opinion, you cannot go wrong with either. The case dimensions wear almost identical and easily fit within my 7" wrist, the biggest differences are the dial proportions, height...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> I will definitely take some comparison pics for you!
> In the meantime, here is a great thread that I used (prior to purchasing the 1500T) to help me understand the relative size of the two watches...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
And congratulations on the new watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

For Sunday Funday! (in case I fall down!)


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


>


Looks great on your wrist


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

Seahunter Divingstar


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

SSGMT said:


> Seahunter Divingstar
> View attachment 15992332


Amazing watch...looks really great on the wrist!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

tommy_boy said:


> View attachment 15991940


Stunning! One of my favorite Doxa color combos of all time...Caribbean with white hands and blue bezel paint...perfection!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh wow, now there is a rare one



SSGMT said:


> Seahunter Divingstar
> View attachment 15992332


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Waiting (more or less) patiently the return from servicing of my 1500 SR, I (re)discover the charm of my older 750.
I realized that it is almost a 'vintage piece' now, (it is almost 15 years old). I must say that I am impressed by this model: large wide dial + thin case + reasonnable weight is a winner combo that Doxa should maybe re-issue in a way or the other (well, that is just my opinion)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

JIFB said:


> Waiting (more or less) patiently the return from servicing of my 1500 SR, I (re)discover the charm of my older 750.
> I realized that it is almost a 'vintage piece' now, (it is almost 15 years old). I must say that I am impressed by this model: large wide dial + thin case + reasonnable weight is a winner combo that Doxa should maybe re-issue in a way or the other (well, that is just my opinion)
> View attachment 15993253


 Question: what brand MN is that, and what is the color called?

I have an older Erica's that is a very light tan. SaddleSC says these are more of a "kaki" tan now, and darker. Erica also has a mystery color called "Shamal", but provides no clue what so ever as to what that color actually is. She also has a "kaki" tan "vintage" option, which from pics anyway looks to the color I'l interested in, but only in 22mm I believe.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Question: what brand MN is that, and what is the color called?
> 
> I have an older Erica's that is a very light tan. SaddleSC says these are more of a "kaki" tan now, and darker. Erica also has a mystery color called "Shamal", but provides no clue what so ever as to what that color actually is. She also has a "kaki" tan "vintage" option, which from pics anyway looks to the color I'l interested in, but only in 22mm I believe.


I am pretty sure that is Sahara...I am interested to see what he says


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

nepatriot said:


> Question: what brand MN is that, and what is the color called?
> 
> I have an older Erica's that is a very light tan. SaddleSC says these are more of a "kaki" tan now, and darker. Erica also has a mystery color called "Shamal", but provides no clue what so ever as to what that color actually is. She also has a "kaki" tan "vintage" option, which from pics anyway looks to the color I'l interested in, but only in 22mm I believe.


Shamal is a dirty/dark khaki for lack of better terms. It's a great color that seems to go with everything.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> I am pretty sure that is Sahara...I am interested to see what he says


Same! I had a tan NATO that I really liked the look of on a black dial diver or pilot style watch, but NOT the thick "under the watch pass" of the strap. I've been casually looking for that color - not brown, more like a darker kaki. Now that I have found two MN styles that I like a lot - Erica's and The Watch Steward - I think this would be great on either a Shark or my 856 Sinn.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

ChrisWMT said:


> Shamal is a dirty/dark khaki for lack of better terms. It's a great color that seems to go with everything.


Thanks! That may be what I'm looking for. I have a yellow dial, non-Doxa (looks like one however) diver due in today see how yellow looks in person. If it "passes", then I'm thinking of the Erica's Corsa with the yellow stripe for that; if I order one, thinking maybe take a shot at a Sahara or Shamal while I'm at it.


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Doxa made a bunch of smaller watches too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> Amazing watch...looks really great on the wrist!


Thank you!


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Oh wow, now there is a rare one


It's a neat watch, I read in your book that perhaps 20 or so were made?


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> I am pretty sure that is Sahara...I am interested to see what he says


Yep, you are right it is a Erika Sahara. Not every color exist in 21 mm.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

a discreet Doxa....


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

nepatriot said:


> Thanks! That may be what I'm looking for. I have a yellow dial, non-Doxa (looks like one however) diver due in today see how yellow looks in person. If it "passes", then I'm thinking of the Erica's Corsa with the yellow stripe for that; if I order one, thinking maybe take a shot at a Sahara or Shamal while I'm at it.


Grabbed a picture this morning:


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

ChrisWMT said:


> Grabbed a picture this morning:
> 
> View attachment 15995680


Thanks! That looks a little darker than "kaki", more brown. I think it looks great in the Orange, and would look great in a Shark as well. Just ordered one.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Not exactly a Doxa, but again, close enough in my book...I am really enjoying this one!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> Not exactly a Doxa, but again, close enough in my book...I am really enjoying this one!


It's a nice looking watch..
I actually ordered one but ended up cancelling again because it felt a little too similar to my Searambler. 
I'm looking forward to what they might release next. 
That and the Doxa release in August/September..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Just switched it up this afternoon to this one!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> It's a nice looking watch..
> I actually ordered one but ended up cancelling again because it felt a little too similar to my Searambler.
> I'm looking forward to what they might release next.
> That and the Doxa release in August/September..
> ...


What's the scoop on the Doxa release in August/Sept???


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

m6rk said:


> View attachment 15997308


I love the look of that Caribbean on the strap! I recently installed the Doxa strap on my Aqua and I am loving it!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

boatswain said:


> What's the scoop on the Doxa release in August/Sept???


They sent out a newsletter yesterday which hinted at new releases at Geneva Watch Days, nothing specific though so it might be another white Sub 200.. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> It's a nice looking watch..
> I actually ordered one but ended up cancelling again because it felt a little too similar to my Searambler.
> I'm looking forward to what they might release next.
> That and the Doxa release in August/September..
> ...


I got this Synchron too + 3 Searambler. I do not find that they look that similar.
I like a the Synchron a lot, as it is a nice departure from the classic Doxa dial. And the case is very nice too (it is very similar to the vintage Synchron period Doxas).
But I musy say that, in the end, the uncluttured Doxa dial is the best for a quick read of the hour.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Ramble on...


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Ramble indeed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

BSwed said:


> Ramble on...
> 
> View attachment 15999937





MadsNilsson said:


> Ramble indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those Searamblers! You have inspired me to wear mine today!!!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Two shots from earlier today. Crazy hot weather in Sweden now so spent most of the day at the lake.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> Not exactly a Doxa, but again, close enough in my book...I am really enjoying this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SaddleSC said:


> Love those Searamblers! You have inspired me to wear mine today!!!





MadsNilsson said:


> Ramble indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very similar to my 750 on Erika's strap.
I love those Searambler too. My favorite dial from Doxa.
I always wonder why it hasn't much more supporters in the Doxa community?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I doubt there are many here who dislike the Searambler I think it’s just that it’s not quite the Pro.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm curious what is the bezel diameter of the 300T?

Cheers!


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

The bezel is about 38mm.

And here's mine, with a choice of straps for the summer. Bring on the beach


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

The small bezel is a big part of the deceptive size. Anyone know the bezel diameter of the 1500t?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

njhinde said:


> The bezel is about 38mm.
> 
> And here's mine, with a choice of straps for the summer. Bring on the beach


Thanks!

And that 300T Aqua is 

Great strap options too


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New Strap on the Doxa 300T


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

njhinde said:


> The bezel is about 38mm.
> 
> And here's mine, with a choice of straps for the summer. Bring on the beach


Danggit...now I have to order another Erika's MN...that turquoise stripe is KILLER and since I have two Aquamarine Doxas, it seems mandatory now. You guys are killing me!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Danggit...now I have to order another Erika's MN...that turquoise stripe is KILLER and since I have two Aquamarine Doxas, it seems mandatory now. You guys are killing me!


Erika's straps are pretty much perfect for DOXA Subs. Which begs the question, why haven't I swapped out my bracelet yet, especially since I'm not a bracelet guy ?


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Doxa carbon us diver LE


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Plain Jane Doxa.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Seikonut1967 said:


> View attachment 16004875


Love it...such a beauty!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I have created my "perfect" Doxa for daily wear by combining a new 300T Professional with the bracelet and fully-articulated end links of my 1200T. Perfect fit. Perfect looks


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Enjoying the evening with Doxa, dog and a nice beer. 😊


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

My first









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## orinor (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Back to the grind


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

seokpyo said:


> Doxa carbon us diver LE
> View attachment 16003898


This one is magnificient, and the picture too. I guess I will end up with a carbon Searambler!
What is the bracelet model that you put on the watch? And could it be possible to see it with another picture? Thanks.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Phoenixboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 1500 is such a beautiful 'big beast'. Nice picture with the sun!


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

JIFB said:


> This one is magnificient, and the picture too. I guess I will end up with a carbon Searambler!
> What is the bracelet model that you put on the watch? And could it be possible to see it with another picture? Thanks.


Thanks. the bracelet is Meraud tropic rubber strap(black) and joesph bonnie tropic rubber(orange).And anothter picture is here.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

seokpyo said:


> Thanks. the bracelet is Meraud tropic rubber strap(black) and joesph bonnie tropic rubber(orange).And anothter picture is here.
> View attachment 16009729
> View attachment 16009730


Thanks for the pictures. Both are doing very well on the carbon case! I find it even better than the original one.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

My newest arrival...a super rare and very special piece. I am going to size it this afternoon but wanted to share a pic as soon as possible!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

SaddleSC said:


> My newest arrival...a super rare and very special piece. I am going to size it this afternoon but wanted to share a pic as soon as possible!


Congrats that's a beautiful watch!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T Coronado .CA Marina


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Doxa 300T Coronado .CA Marina
> 
> View attachment 16010713


I love seeing Doxa Subs in the natural habitat...great looking strap!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16012561


Great strap combo! Is that a 1500T? What is your wrist size, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

twintop said:


> View attachment 15991464


i love the look of this, i just wish it was 39 - 40mm. how do you like the sapphire bezel insert? I've owned two watches with sapphire bezel inserts and sold both due to the way light reflects and makes the watch too "flashy" or "shiny" for my liking


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

sad to see this go, it'll be going up for sale soon


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

MaBr said:


> View attachment 16013928


Great idea! What are you using as the safety?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


>


Tease


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Ketchup time said:


> Great idea! What are you using as the safety?


Thanks! It's an adjustable loop that I've made from 275 paracord. You basically make two sliding knots and you're done.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

My newest Doxa...all the wrist presence of a 1500T, with none of the weight! I had forgotten how much I love titanium watches, especially heavy divers. This one is LOVE at first sight!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Today's choice:


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

SaddleSC said:


>


Congrats again on the Mission 31!!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Congrats again on the Mission 31!!


Thank you, my friend...it is a real gem...very grateful to have found one!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

For the weekend shift


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"In a Van&#8230;"


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

garydusa said:


> "In a Van&#8230;"


Awesome...I love the 1500T PA edition...such a great color!


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Certainly absolutly not a nice picture (sorry for that). But yesterday my old 750 was almost in (or at least very near to) its natural environnement on inland water in Belgium.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

View attachment 16017918


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16017918


Looking good, my friend...we are watch twins today!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

First day of wearing. ❤❤❤


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

TexasTee said:


> First day of wearing. ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 16017943


Very cool...I don't see many Aqua 300 around these parts. Most of the Aquas, including mine, are 300T. I really love the look of yours!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Looking good, my friend...we are watch twins today!


Love the write up you did, excellent work!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> Love the write up you did, excellent work!


Thank you, my friend...I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## beatlepaul (Jul 25, 2021)

Valve Brothers


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Was thinking about wearing my Doxa when I saw this:








Nope, didn't stay there or even stop in to check it out. But did wonder how a red Doxa would sell...


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Thai Ice Tea with a T.Graph


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

schoutedeni said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Waow, that is a beauty. It looks like a new one?!


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


>


I can't help wondering the effect on the wrist of the 1500 'big beast' with a turquoise dial.
Although I have some difficulties with this colour, I guess the word that sum it the best is: spectacular😎


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

JIFB said:


> I can't help wondering the effect on the wrist of the 1500 'big beast' with a turquoise dial.
> Although I have some difficulties with this colour, I guess the word that sum it the best is: spectacular😎


Thank you! It is like a 300T Aquamarine on steroids for sure


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Thai Ice Tea with a T.Graph
> 
> View attachment 16020983


Amazing way to start the day...congrats again on your spectacular new grail!


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

My last entry is a Doxa, a rather rare one, I dare say .


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Today, I am wearing my "very rare" and now "highly collectible" minute-hand lume error dial Sub 300 Searambler...haha /s


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

My first Doxa


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

beefsupreme said:


> My first Doxa
> View attachment 16022072


Congratulations...you chose a real beauty! Enjoy that one in good health!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

A bit of late evening snorkeling. 😊









Salt stained Doxa case, what could possibly be better?


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Doing some yardwork


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

You people and these pictures. I liked my Synchron Military so much that I started checking out these posts and the awesome pictures. Was not in the market for a new watch, but just pulled the trigger on a new 300 Professional.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> You people and these pictures. I liked my Synchron Military so much that I started checking out these posts and the awesome pictures. Was not in the market for a new watch, but just pulled the trigger on a new 300 Professional.


Great choice!
I own the Synchron Military also and there is nothing like the feel of a cushion case on the wrist...my 300 Pro says "hi"


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

That’s what surprised me. I couldn’t get over how comfortable the 42 mm cushion case was with the tool watch vibe and smallish dial.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MaBr said:


> A bit of late evening snorkeling.
> View attachment 16022285
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

?

My favourite pic of the day by far


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Just landed today... MKII version. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

NS1 said:


> You people and these pictures. I liked my Synchron Military so much that I started checking out these posts and the awesome pictures. Was not in the market for a new watch, but just pulled the trigger on a new 300 Professional.


Shame, you could have taken the 50th Anniversary Professional I have for sale.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Orange ya glad to see me?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

White strap on the Sharkhunter looks killer in my opinion.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MaBr said:


> White strap on the Sharkhunter looks killer in my opinion.
> View attachment 16023338
> View attachment 16023340
> View attachment 16023341


Looks amazing,..especially with the crisp white lume plots on the 50th Sharkhunter...well done!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> Looks amazing,..especially with the crisp white lume plots on the 50th Sharkhunter...well done!


Thanks! Yeah, the white strap is a perfect match to the white on the dial. Love it! ✌


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I am wearing the new Black Lung today!


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

New strap on my 300T... Zulu Diver 285 Italian Rubber. Great fit. It's like it was made for this watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

My newest 300T project...modern Aquamarine on 1200T bracelet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> My newest 300T project...modern Aquamarine on 1200T bracelet.


Ah. Now that's perfect.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MaBr said:


> Thanks! Yeah, the white strap is a perfect match to the white on the dial. Love it!
> View attachment 16023724
> View attachment 16023725
> View attachment 16023726


That looks super good, and is a unique combo too


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Ah. Now that's perfect.


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I think this is a winning combination in the summer heat and also great for the ocean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)

MaBr said:


> View attachment 16022286
> 
> So, I've seen this method of securing a watch, but I'm curious how you tie it? Do you have someone else do it, or is there a special technique or slipknot or something?


edit: somehow I posted this really weird- disregard, I'll try again ?‍♂


----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)

MaBr said:


> A bit of late evening snorkeling. ?
> View attachment 16022285
> 
> 
> ...


So, I've seen this method of securing a watch, but I'm curious how you tie it? Do you have someone else do it, or is there a special technique or slipknot or something?


----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

The 300T on an overcast Anchorage day.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

antiscout said:


> So, I've seen this method of securing a watch, but I'm curious how you tie it? Do you have someone else do it, or is there a special technique or slipknot or something?
> 
> View attachment 16026181


It's made with a double slipknot which can be tightened in both directions. It can probably be made in various ways but this works well for me.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Lost in the forest...


----------



## Ason_Unique (Jul 25, 2021)

MadsNilsson said:


> I think this is a winning combination in the summer heat and also great for the ocean
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Which strap is that?


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

You can never have enough orange


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

JIFB said:


> Waow, that is a beauty. It looks like a new one😍!


It was new old stock from 2007. Almost killed me to strip the plastic off it and wear it for the first time. But its a keeper!


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

schoutedeni said:


> It was new old stock from 2007. Almost killed me to strip the plastic off it and wear it for the first time. But its a keeper!


Well donne for this NOS. Well, I can imagine how difficult it must have been for you to remove the plastic... Take good care of the bezel and of the bracelet, they both don't exist anymore for replacement. Anyway, the 750 is a killer!


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Change the bracelet of the 750 a few days ago and opted for a blue tropic. In the end, I find it satisfying, with a little 'summer holiday' look.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

JIFB said:


> Change the bracelet of the 750 a few days ago and opted for a blue tropic. In the end, I find it satisfying, with a little 'summer holiday' look.
> View attachment 16029091


That strap looks really great!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

New member to the club.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> New member to the club.
> 
> View attachment 16029764
> 
> ...


One of my favorite Doxa...definitely my favorite modern 300...enjoy that one in good health, sir!


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

JIFB said:


> Well donne for this NOS. Well, I can imagine how difficult it must have been for you to remove the plastic... Take good care of the bezel and of the bracelet, they both don't exist anymore for replacement. Anyway, the 750 is a killer!


Wow, thanks for letting me know. I had no idea they didn't have replacements in case anything happen. Will need to be pretty careful!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Mercedes hands


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

For the weekend:


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Twenty minutes into the dive...


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

A set of Searambler on blue bracelet: my old 750 and my (now) ex-300 that wifey stole me!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Snorkeling in Las Grietas, Galapagos Islands


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

I think I have finally accepted that the 1200 really is the correct size for me:


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Ason_Unique (Jul 25, 2021)

TheMeasure said:


>


Great shot.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Ason_Unique said:


> Great shot.


Thank you!

Love your screen name by the way.


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Today, I am wearing my favorite Doxa in my entire collection...the Mission 31 Titanium


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

ChrisWMT said:


> View attachment 16040914


Now THAT is a great picture! I am so glad you decided to keep her!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> Now THAT is a great picture! I am so glad you decided to keep her!


Me too! I'm even down to a 4 watch collection as of yesterday.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

ChrisWMT said:


> Me too! I'm even down to a 4 watch collection as of yesterday.


I envy you, my brother...well done!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16041680
> View attachment 16041682


I love seeing these watches in their natural habitat! Great shots, my friend!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Just arrived yesterday.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Just arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 16042316


Amazing!!! If you wouldn't mind, could you post this pic in my "300T Aquamarine True Color Revealed" thread. It is a really great picture that captures the color perfectly!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Amazing!!! If you wouldn't mind, could you post this pic in my "300T Aquamarine True Color Revealed" thread. It is a really great picture that captures the color perfectly!


Thank you! Will do. It's only fitting since I relied on that thread extensively (and kept it open in a browser tab for a week) while making my decision on this purchase.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Thank you! Will do. It's only fitting since I relied on that thread extensively (and kept it open in a browser tab for a week) while making my decision on this purchase.


Thank you, my friend! The watch looks amazing on your wrist. The Aqua is such a unique color and I don't think it is very accurately represented on the Doxa website. The subtle sparkle of the dial and the overall matte appearance is really something special in person.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> Thank you, my friend! The watch looks amazing on your wrist. The Aqua is such a unique color and I don't think it is very accurately represented on the Doxa website. The subtle sparkle of the dial and the overall matte appearance is really something special in person.


Yep, although not being 'a priori' a great fan of the aqua color, the more I see pictures of them, the more I find them attractives (although not ready yet to buy one... But who knows???).


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

And the snorkeling continues in the Pacific


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

And the snorkeling in the Pacific continues; had a couple of these fellas following me around for a good 5 minutes 🤣


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> And the snorkeling in the Pacific continues; had a couple of these fellas following me around for a good 5 minutes 🤣
> 
> View attachment 16043426
> 
> ...


You are really living the life! I LOVE seeing all these pics...keep it up!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> You are really living the life! I LOVE seeing all these pics...keep it up!


Thanks bud, the best part is, you get to top it all off with this :


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Made a late evening snorkeling trip again. Visibility was really poor but at least it was a comfortable 20°C in the water. 😊


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Found an old Uncle Seiko true BOR for the 750


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Gobsmacker of a dial


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Gobsmacker of a dial
> 
> View attachment 16045425


Love it! The orange on the Black Lung dial really pops...it is a tad brighter than my others...great pic!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MaBr said:


> Made a late evening snorkeling trip again. Visibility was really poor but at least it was a comfortable 20°C in the water.
> View attachment 16045099
> View attachment 16045100
> View attachment 16045101
> View attachment 16045103


Awesome🤿🟠


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Awesome🤿🟠


Thanks my friend! 😊


----------



## Ason_Unique (Jul 25, 2021)

Very glad to be able to post here today - also want to say thanks to the community here for providing such great info (in posts and private messages) while I mulled this purchase over.















Looking forward to taking this in the water soon!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ason_Unique said:


> Very glad to be able to post here today - also want to say thanks to the community here for providing such great info (in posts and private messages) while I mulled this purchase over.
> View attachment 16046856
> 
> View attachment 16046854
> Looking forward to taking this in the water soon!


Very cool...you made an amazing choice! Congrats!!!


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Though not technically branded by Doxa on the dial, this Princeton Tec 1800 is a rebranded Aubrey-era Doxa SUB600T. The caseback features the Aubrey logo and the movement and caseback are signed "Doxa"


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

My new aquamarine keeping me company in the heat today. So comfortable on an MN strap.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Back in the ocean...









True aquamarine...


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

While I always say the 1200t is about perfect, this "true" beads of rice really makes me rethink the 750.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

sna0403 said:


> While I always say the 1200t is about perfect, this "true" beads of rice really makes me rethink the 750.
> View attachment 16049220


The last versions of the 1200T also had true BoR, mine does.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

...how the Divingstar make you feel...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> ...how the Divingstar make you feel...


That awesome.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

sna0403 said:


> While I always say the 1200t is about perfect, this "true" beads of rice really makes me rethink the 750.
> View attachment 16049220


Yeah, the 750 is an interesting one. I wear mine at the moment while my 1500 is on repair. I love the 750 because of its larger case, while being flat. It makes the watch easy to wear with our without sleeves.
And the Seiko bracelet seems to match quiet well with the case!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Both my 1200 and 750 have the fusedBOR, which I initially thought were great. After putting the Uncle Seiko individual BOR, I can really "feel" the difference in how they wear. Individual beads really do wrap around the wrist more. It was what was missing on the 750.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

And the Doxa individual BOR seem hard to find.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

sna0403 said:


> Both my 1200 and 750 have the fusedBOR, which I initially thought were great. After putting the Uncle Seiko individual BOR, I can really "feel" the difference in how they wear. Individual beads really do wrap around the wrist more. It was what was missing on the 750.


Does the uncle Seiko BOR fit into the Doxa endlinks?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> Does the uncle Seiko BOR fit into the Doxa endlinks?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes. The links seem to be just a tad longer than the Doxa links but after a while you don't notice it.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

sna0403 said:


> Yes. The links seem to be just a tad longer than the Doxa links but after a while you don't notice it.
> View attachment 16051023


Thats a great alternative then. Which model did you buy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

sna0403 said:


> Yes. The links seem to be just a tad longer than the Doxa links but after a while you don't notice it.
> View attachment 16051023


And what about the lug width? It seems that the Seiko is at 20 against 21 for the 750?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

New to me 50th Annv 300T


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> Thats a great alternative then. Which model did you buy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was in a drawer and if I remember correctly, I bought it for a 6309 turtle. It's a 22mm tapering to 20 mm at the clasp.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

And it changes the look of the 1200 a bit as well:


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

sna0403 said:


> It was in a drawer and if I remember correctly, I bought it for a 6309 turtle. It's a 22mm tapering to 20 mm at the clasp.
> View attachment 16052270


Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

I know it isn't one, but I have to imagine this is what an original Conquistador might feel like.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## sebgreen (Dec 11, 2014)

NWD - added to my collection on Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My wife's Doxa

On my wrist


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

This new Erika MN just arrived...it is a good match for the 300 Pro...the color is Original 2-Tone...very comfortable!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Orange dial and scratches on the bezel equals adventure right? 😁


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> This new Erika MN just arrived...it is a good match for the 300 Pro...the color is Original 2-Tone...very comfortable!


Nice combo. Wearing the exact same strap today on my Synchron Military.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Nice combo. Wearing the exact same strap today on my Synchron Military.
> View attachment 16053907


Looks great...I bought it after I saw it on your Military! I will have to try it on my Military this weekend...looks great!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

All these bracelet pics make me want throw my Rambler back on the BOR. But for now sticking with NATOs and pass through straps.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

TheMeasure said:


> All these bracelet pics make me want throw my Rambler back on the BOR. But for now sticking with NATOs and pass through straps.


That's a really cool and well composed shot! BTW what strap is it?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

BSwed said:


> That's a really cool and well composed shot! BTW what strap is it?


Thanks for the kind words!

The strap is the Static Line from Zulu Alpha Straps. I believe they're releasing another batch of the Static Lines on August 16th.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Thursday evening at my local snorkeling site. Nothing special today but tried on my new shorty which was very nice. 30 minutes was quite enough since I wasn't feeling too well. 🤨


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

And finally- a new 20-18 tapering BOR for the 1200. No more Doxa for me. (unless I can find a vintage Pro or Poseidon.) No, I really don't need another watch. Really.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

sna0403 said:


> And finally- a new 20-18 tapering BOR for the 1200. No more Doxa for me. (unless I can find a vintage Pro or Poseidon.) No, I really don't need another watch. Really.
> View attachment 16054685


Details on the bracelet?


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Details on the bracelet?


Bought it from a seller here. Advertised as for an Omega. It's another Uncle Seiko.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

sna0403 said:


> And finally- a new 20-18 tapering BOR for the 1200. No more Doxa for me. (unless I can find a vintage Pro or Poseidon.) No, I really don't need another watch. Really.
> View attachment 16054685


That looks fantastic! 👌The last beads looks like they flare out a bit, does that affect the movement?


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

MaBr said:


> That looks fantastic! 👌The last beads looks like they flare out a bit, does that affect the movement?


It does flare but articulates just fine. One thing I'm adjusting to is that it makes the 1200 look smaller in my mind. But that could just be the brain adjusting from the 750. I'm gonna give it a few days.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I just corresponded with Larry at UncleSeiko and he confirmed that the 20mm seiko BOR fit in the same end links as the 22mm BOR do, so it should fit the 1200t/300t end links at least in theory. The 300t end links are slightly longer though and I don’t know the clearance.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

I guess it looks like this because I'm using Doxa endlinks.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Not a bad view at the end of a dive...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

njhinde said:


> Not a bad view at the end of a dive...
> View attachment 16055746


Awesome.

?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

njhinde said:


> Not a bad view at the end of a dive...
> View attachment 16055746


Great pic! I love seeing Doxa in their natural habitat!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 16056640


Aquamarine on a black rubber strap is


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Aquamarine on a black rubber strap is


Danngit...I had mine on black Isofrane last week and forgot to snap a pic for you. I may need to put it back on there...it looks really great!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Aquamarine on a black rubber strap is


Thanks. I'm still in the experimentation stage with straps for my new pair and have to say that it's hard to find a bad combo.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I just picked up my newest Doxa this morning!!! Full review coming soon...


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> I just picked up my newest Doxa this morning!!! Full review coming soon...


You must be running out of kidneys to sell by now..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MadsNilsson said:


> You must be running out of kidneys to sell by now...


Thanks, my brother...lady luck has certainly been smiling on my Doxa collection lately!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> Thanks, my brother...lady luck has certainly been smiling on my Doxa collection lately!


Sure has. You're a lucky man and I willingly admit to jealousy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> I just picked up my newest Doxa this morning!!! Full review coming soon...


Congrats! Another stellar Doxa


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Congrats! Another stellar Doxa


Thank you, my brother!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


>


How about that fully articulating non-flared bracelet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

schoutedeni said:


> How about that fully articulating non-flared bracelet?


The 1200T has the best bracelet + end link design of any Doxa for sure!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Phoenixboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! I may have asked you this before, so forgive me, but what size is your wrist? Your 1500T looks like the 300T does on my puny wrists


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

SaddleSC said:


> Beautiful! I may have asked you this before, so forgive me, but what size is your wrist? Your 1500T looks like the 300T does on my puny wrists


About 71/2-8 inches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Phoenixboy said:


> About 71/2-8 inches


The watch is gorgeous...always love seeing your pics!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

SaddleSC said:


> The watch is gorgeous...always love seeing your pics!


Thank you, they are lovely pieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

The newest arrival...my first 750T!!!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> The newest arrival...my first 750T!!!


That's a whole lotta silver?, enjoy it in good health my friend, great acquisition!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> The newest arrival...my first 750T!!!


How does it fit on your wrist? I've always been on the fence with these substantial pieces on my 6.75" wrist. I've read the back is "flatter" than any of the other subs making it just "sit" on your wrist.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> That's a whole lotta silver?, enjoy it in good health my friend, great acquisition!





bobs.divers said:


> How does it fit on your wrist? I've always been on the fence with these substantial pieces on my 6.75" wrist. I've read the back is "flatter" than any of the other subs making it just "sit" on your wrist.


Thanks, brother! I just got it sized up and on the wrist...very happy with it so far!

OK, as far as fit, I have just over 6.75" flat wrist. The 750T wears like a DREAM compared to the 1500T IMO. There are a few reasons for this: 1) the bracelet is thinner and lighter (it almost feels like a 1200T bracelet with wider end links) and the stamped clasp is much lighter; 2) the case back is flatter and less domed than the 1500T so it sits lower with a lower center of gravity and it stays centered on the wrist better; 3) the entire watch is much lighter. Sized for me, the 750T weighs 174 grams, the significantly smaller 1200T (or modern 300T) weighs 170 grams. For comparison, the 1500T weighs over 210 grams and feels like an anchor. That is why I much prefer my Mission 31 to my 1500T PA2.

To summarize, the dial is HUGE, but it wears low and light just like a 1200T (or modern 300T)...amazing. It is the most wearable BIG stainless steel diver that I have worn without a doubt. It also has a completely flat crystal like the M31 so no distortions at high viewing angles.

Let me know if you have any more questions, but I think you would really like it!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Thanks, brother! I just got it sized up and on the wrist...very happy with it so far!
> 
> OK, as far as fit, I have just over 6.75" flat wrist. The 750T wears like a DREAM compared to the 1500T IMO. There are a few reasons for this: 1) the bracelet is thinner and lighter (it almost feels like a 1200T bracelet with wider end links) and the stamped clasp is much lighter; 2) the case back is flatter and less domed than the 1500T so it sits lower with a lower center of gravity and it stays centered on the wrist better; 3) the entire watch is much lighter. Sized for me, the 750T weighs 174 grams, the significantly smaller 1200T (or modern 300T) weighs 170 grams. For comparison, the 1500T weighs over 210 grams and feels like an anchor. That is why I much prefer my Mission 31 to my 1500T PA2.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll take your word for it my friend, adding one more to the bag, let's see how it goes!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> Thank you! I'll take your word for it my friend, adding one more to the bag, let's see how it goes!


What I love about the 750T (and the Mission 31 for that matter)...they are big bold diver's watches but they don't wear that way. The 750T is not fatiguing on the wrist like the 1500T is. You will love it!


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> The newest arrival...my first 750T!!!


Arghl, you lucky one. The 750 is probably the best mix in the larger Doxa dials/cases line up.
May I ask where did you buy it? (I ask, because there was a 99% NOS for sale on the Bay a couple of weeks ago... I almost buy it, but the final price would have been to high, due to the duty/importation fees in Europe).
Anyway, enjoy this beauty!


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Leaving the sun behind. Missing the beach already...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

JIFB said:


> Arghl, you lucky one. The 750 is probably the best mix in the larger Doxa dials/cases line up.
> May I ask where did you buy it? (I ask, because there was a 99% NOS for sale on the Bay a couple of weeks ago... I almost buy it, but the final price would have been to high, due to the duty/importation fees in Europe).
> Anyway, enjoy this beauty!


Thank you! I agree with you that the 750T is the best "big" stainless steel Doxa. It is quiet a bit lighter than my 1500T and for smaller wrists, much more wearable. The flat case back and big, beautiful dial all just work so well together.

I bought this one right here on WUS. It was listed in the Sales Forum and I was lucky enough to grab it 5 mins after the listing was posted! I feel very lucky to have snagged it!


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

njhinde said:


> Leaving the sun behind. Missing the beach already...
> 
> View attachment 16063195


Where were you for holidays? Nice picture indeed!


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> Thanks, brother! I just got it sized up and on the wrist...very happy with it so far!
> 
> OK, as far as fit, I have just over 6.75" flat wrist. The 750T wears like a DREAM compared to the 1500T IMO. There are a few reasons for this: 1) the bracelet is thinner and lighter (it almost feels like a 1200T bracelet with wider end links) and the stamped clasp is much lighter; 2) the case back is flatter and less domed than the 1500T so it sits lower with a lower center of gravity and it stays centered on the wrist better; 3) the entire watch is much lighter. Sized for me, the 750T weighs 174 grams, the significantly smaller 1200T (or modern 300T) weighs 170 grams. For comparison, the 1500T weighs over 210 grams and feels like an anchor. That is why I much prefer my Mission 31 to my 1500T PA2.
> 
> ...


I have the 1500 and the 750 too and I agree with you. I like the 'massive' look of the 1500, but honestly the 750 is by far the best compromise. 
I am happy to read what you think of the original BOR bracelet of the 750. When Doxa launched this model, there were some critics about the 750 bracelet, but all in all, I think it was a very interesting one. 
Enjoy your new one...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

JIFB said:


> I have the 1500 and the 750 too and I agree with you. I like the 'massive' look of the 1500, but honestly the 750 is by far the best compromise.
> I am happy to read what you think of the original BOR bracelet of the 750. When Doxa launched this model, there were some critics about the 750 bracelet, but all in all, I think it was a very interesting one.
> Enjoy your new one...


Thanks! I agree 100%...the 750T has all the wrist presence of the 1500T but is far less fatiguing due to the lighter weight and low center of gravity. It is the perfect "BIG" Doxa (that and the M31 of course)!!!


----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

The newest member of our little family.
















Need to get it sized. I knew it was going to be bigger than the 750Ts I have but wow. I absolutely love the size of this thing. Can't wait to have it on my wrist.

Just need a few more to complete our collection.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

mdwhite said:


> The newest member of our little family.
> View attachment 16065140
> View attachment 16065141
> 
> ...


Very cool watch! I have owned mine for a couple of months and it doesn't get much bolder!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16065585
> View attachment 16065586


Great pics of a great watch! Nothing beats the versatitliy of the Sub 300T and you definitely chose the best color


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I would like to introduce the strangest (and most unique) Doxa in my collection. The watch that kicked off the "Marei-era". This is a Sub 300T 35th Anniversary Sharkhunter in really pristine condition. As, Dr. Millar pointed out, it uses Aubrey-era hands (with excellent lume) and the bracelet is very comfortable despite the unorthodox appearance!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

I love to photograph my oranges


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

SaddleSC said:


> Chciałbym przedstawić najdziwniejszą (i najbardziej unikatową) Doxę z mojej kolekcji. Zegarek, który zapoczątkował „erę Marei". To Sub 300T 35th Anniversary Sharkhunter w naprawdę nieskazitelnym stanie. Jak zauważył dr Millar, wykorzystuje on wskazówki z czasów Aubrey (o doskonałej jasności), a bransoletka jest bardzo wygodna pomimo niekonwencjonalnego wyglądu!
> 
> [/CYTAT]
> *A very unique model, congratulations*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> I would like to introduce the strangest (and most unique) Doxa in my collection. The watch that kicked off the "Marei-era". This is a Sub 300T 35th Anniversary Sharkhunter in really pristine condition. As, Dr. Millar pointed out, it uses Aubrey-era hands (with excellent lume) and the bracelet is very comfortable despite the unorthodox appearance!


I quite like a ladder bracelet but those end-links are just odd. It's definitely a special watch 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MadsNilsson said:


> I quite like a ladder bracelet but those end-links are just odd. It's definitely a special watch


I agree completely! When you look down at your wrist, it looks like a UFO or something. I think it was certainly a creative way to stand out from the crowd when Rick Marei was starting to bring Doxa back to the "mainstream". It is surprisingly comfortable and much lighter than I was expecting...all-in-all it is a really great watch to have as part of a Doxa collection. I consider it a bit like a Lamborghini...not something you want to drive daily in traffic, but a heck of a lot of fun to take out and enjoy on the weekends!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

SaddleSC said:


> The newest arrival...my first 750T!!!


That's a beauty I used to have that watch and it wears well!!


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> I would like to introduce the strangest (and most unique) Doxa in my collection. The watch that kicked off the "Marei-era". This is a Sub 300T 35th Anniversary Sharkhunter in really pristine condition. As, Dr. Millar pointed out, it uses Aubrey-era hands (with excellent lume) and the bracelet is very comfortable despite the unorthodox appearance!


My goodness, it is unbelievable: you got a new one every day!
Congrats on this new piece. As you say: weird bracelet but very nice case (and probably a 'must have' for a true Doxa guy).


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> I agree completely! When you look down at your wrist, it looks like a UFO or something. I think it was certainly a creative way to stand out from the crowd when Rick Marei was starting to bring Doxa back to the "mainstream". It is surprisingly comfortable and much lighter than I was expecting...all-in-all it is a really great watch to have as part of a Doxa collection. I consider it a bit like a Lamborghini...not something you want to drive daily in traffic, but a heck of a lot of fun to take out and enjoy on the weekends!


I can see that in a collection the size of yours this model has a place, but for most people it's a bit of an odd duck.
A couple of them where actually for sale NOS not long ago, and I did consider it for a hot minute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

JIFB said:


> My goodness, it is unbelievable: you got a new one every day!
> Congrats on this new piece. As you say: weird bracelet but very nice case (and probably a 'must have' for a true Doxa guy).


Haha...thank you, sir! In the scope of my collection (focused nearly exclusively on Marei-era pieces) this was the design that started it all, so it felt like a "must have" for me!



MadsNilsson said:


> I can see that in a collection the size of yours this model has a place, but for most people it's a bit of an odd duck.
> A couple of them were actually for sale NOS not long ago, and I did consider it for a hot minute.


It is certainly an odd duck, but I think that it is a far more wearable piece than it would seem at first glance. The controlling factor, of course, is wrist size with the rigid angular case design. My wrist is just under 7" and I can pull it off without much issue, but if you had a 7.5" (or bigger) wrist, for example, I think it would fit like an absolute dream. As you can see, in this pic, if your wrist is nice and flat on top, you won't have any issues. The watch is light, has a flat crystal, and amazing lume. It is very strange looking, but I in a great way and I am loving it!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> Haha...thank you, sir! In the scope of my collection (focused nearly exclusively on Marei-era pieces) this was the design that started it all, so it felt like a "must have" for me!
> 
> It is certainly an odd duck, but I think that it is a far more wearable piece than it would seem at first glance. The controlling factor, of course, is wrist size with the rigid angular case design. My wrist is just under 7" and I can pull it off without much issue, but if you had a 7.5" (or bigger) wrist, for example, I think it would fit like an absolute dream. As you can see, in this pic, if your wrist is nice and flat on top, you won't have any issues. The watch is light, has a flat crystal, and amazing lume. It is very strange looking, but I in a great way and I am loving it!


Don't see enough Sharkhunter pics on the forum in my opinion ...the dark dial looks good against all that metal - especially with this case! Fits your wrist great I'd say - and interesting to see the bigger hour hand.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

8505davids said:


> Don't see enough Sharkhunter pics on the forum in my opinion ...the dark dial looks good against all that metal - especially with this case! Fits your wrist great I'd say - and interesting to see the bigger hour hand.


I agree, my friend! The Sharkhunter often gets overlooked by the other options but it is very cool in its own right. I own a few of them (300, 1200T, 35th) and two of them have the white minute hand. In particular, I really like the hand shape of this 35th Anniversary model...from a practical standpoint, the lume application is massive, especially compared to a traditional Doxa hour hand.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Bloody cold today with only 16°C (61°F) in the water but it was still fun! 😁


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

lysolek007 said:


> I love to photograph my oranges
> View attachment 16065679


 Outstanding picture! That's advertisement material!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> I would like to introduce the strangest (and most unique) Doxa in my collection. The watch that kicked off the "Marei-era". This is a Sub 300T 35th Anniversary Sharkhunter in really pristine condition. As, Dr. Millar pointed out, it uses Aubrey-era hands (with excellent lume) and the bracelet is very comfortable despite the unorthodox appearance!


Curious on these ... how does the lug-to lug compare with the 1200\300T's and 300? They LOOK bigger.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I have been wearing the 35th Anniversary Sharkhunter most of the week and it is a very cool watch. I originally bought it as more of a novelty, but have really enjoyed wearing it. I have never experienced a bracelet with this much articulation in the individual links!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Curious on these ... how does the lug-to lug compare with the 1200\300T's and 300? They LOOK bigger.


A traditional lug-to-lug measurement really doesn't tell much about the fit with this watch I am afraid because of the way the endpieces are curved downwards to shape to the wrist. A standard lug-to-lug measurement would show a massive 58mm across the rigid portion of this watch; however, the equivalent would be like measuring the L2L of a traditional watch PLUS the first link on each side. I can tell you that the 35th fits much better than I was expecting!

There is a great video review of this watch (with an orange dial) on YouTube by Random Rob if you are interested in seeing more of the fit and details...check it out!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Sharkhunter 50th anniversary and Lego! 😁


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

MaBr said:


> Bloody cold today with only 16°C (61°F) in the water but it was still fun!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So what's the black cord for on your wrist? Just curious.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

schoutedeni said:


> So what's the black cord for on your wrist? Just curious.


Extra security if one of the springbars fail.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

This one is quite addicting! (35th Anniversary 300T Sharkhunter)


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa Tgraph in Sunny Coronado Island.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

MaBr said:


> View attachment 16072244


Not sure about the Lego bracelet (But I suspect that there is a good reason why you wear it ), but the white Tropic matches perfectly with the Sharkhunter dial!
Congrats on this one!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

JIFB said:


> Not sure about the Lego bracelet (But I suspect that there is a good reason why you wear it ), but the white Tropic matches perfectly with the Sharkhunter dial!
> Congrats on this one!


What are you talking about, the bracelet is fantastic! 👌 When your 4 year old daughter tells you to wear it, you wear it. 😳😁 I agree on the strap, it really fits the watch!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

deepsea03 said:


>


Nice combo watch + bracelet!
And those Searambler are always nice to see. It seems to me that the silver dial has gained in popularity those last few years 😎 😎 😎


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


>


The Searambler remains my fave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

JIFB said:


> Nice combo watch + bracelet!
> And those Searambler are always nice to see. It seems to me that the silver dial has gained in popularity those last few years 😎 😎 😎


They're nice. That dial can do magical things if you give it the right light.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

BSwed said:


> They're nice. That dial can do magical things if you give it the right light.
> 
> View attachment 16074708


Yep, I totaly agree. That's why I love the SR so much: depending on the hour of the day or luminosity/light level the dial will have different aspects. 
It is something that the Doxa official website is not able to perceive.
But your picture is a very good exemple of one can expect from the SR dial


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thought I'd try something. Inspired by Doc Pete:


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

sna0403 said:


> Thought I'd try something. Inspired by Doc Pete:
> View attachment 16077087
> View attachment 16077089


Well done on the end links! How all the OEM's should be! ? ? ?


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Still dressing them up a little just to get a better match


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

sna0403 said:


> Thought I'd try something. Inspired by Doc Pete:
> View attachment 16077087
> View attachment 16077089


Details? Did you mod a set of OEM links yourself? I was planning to try this with a set of Sub 300 end links but any tips would be greatly appreciated...looks GREAT!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok, so 1st step, take a deep breath and unclinch because you just realized the replacement cost of Doxa parts while you fire up a Dremel, realizing this might be a mistake! 

Seriously, I used the oem endlinks. I used a stone to rough smooth them to flat. Then a sandpaper drum, all on the Dremel. A multi-sided, soft nail file. And finished with a green scrubby. I went slow with a light touch and it took about 30 min total. In my mind's eye, it made the 1200 seem just the slightest bit larger and more proportional, with a touch more "vintage feel" . 

Final caveat- should you attempt this, I'm NOT responsible for any injuries, costs or increase in the amount of vulgar vocabulary you discover!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16078588


I love seeing pics of the 300 Aquamarine. I have the 300T version and the color is just fantastic. I rarely ever see the Sbu 300 version but it looks amazing!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


>


That is a bloody nice picture😍 (and a nice set of SH and a nice set of Doxa silicone bracelets).


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

JIFB said:


> That is a bloody nice picture😍 (and a nice set of SH and a nice set of Doxa silicone bracelets).


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Feeling like a black dial today


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

sna0403 said:


> Feeling like a black dial today
> View attachment 16081717


I love the fit of a 750T...it is the most comfortable big diver I own!
Who makes the rubber strap?


----------



## mike_wit (Aug 8, 2018)

Here is my new Doxa Sub-200 on a NATO strap. I bought my first diver more than 50 years ago so thought I should update. Love the case, dial and crown - just ok with the bezel and domed crystal. The Doxa does look retro next to my first diver. My wrist size is ~ 6 3/4"


----------



## Richv33 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just got it today, very happy!




  








B8FB6B03-F933-43CC-A540-123D717C26BC.jpeg




__
Richv33


__
Aug 26, 2021


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16082460


I LOVE the custom Eriks's on that Shark Lung! What wording did you have put on the strap? Looks great!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> I LOVE the custom Eriks's on that Shark Lung! What wording did you have put on the strap? Looks great!


Thank you much appreciated. I wanted to put DOXASUB300 but they wouldn't use the name Doxa (or any brand for that matter) so I asked them to put 1967SUB300 (limit is 10 characters). ??


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

mike_wit said:


> Here is my new Doxa Sub-200 on a NATO strap. I bought my first diver more than 50 years ago so thought I should update. Love the case, dial and crown - just ok with the bezel and domed crystal. The Doxa does look retro next to my first diver. My wrist size is ~ 6 3/4"
> View attachment 16082101
> View attachment 16082103
> View attachment 16082104


Congrat for this one.
In my opinion, the black dial is the best option for the Sub 200!
And the green NATO strap fits perfectly with it


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> I love the fit of a 750T...it is the most comfortable big diver I own!
> Who makes the rubber strap?


It's a Seiko flat vent from an 6309 turtle


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

The new guy!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> The new guy!
> 
> View attachment 16083892


Amazing!!! I have been looking for this one for a while...great condition on this one...well done sir!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Amazing!!! I have been looking for this one for a while...great condition on this one...well done sir!


Thank you very much, indeed is a nice addition as I didn't have any Caribbean on my collection.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> Thank you very much, indeed is a nice addition as I didn't have any Caribbean on my collection.


Me either! I have one incoming today, but nothing as special as that one...enjoy it in good health!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Had to clean the condenser unit in the hottest day of the summer 🥵🥵🥵









At least the yellow puts a smile on my face 😁


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

🦈 hunter 2day


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

bobs.divers said:


> 🦈 hunter 2day
> 
> View attachment 16087555


I'll see your Shark and call with a Pro...


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

sna0403 said:


> I'll see your Shark and call with a Pro...
> View attachment 16087633


Awesome classic! I wish they still made the 750t so more people got a chance to enjoy the large dial in such a wearable case!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I finally added the Caribbean to my collection...much darker than I was expecting. I absolutely love the way the dial changes with the light!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T on the beach


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> I finally added the Caribbean to my collection...much darker than I was expecting. I absolutely love the way the dial changes with the light!


Congrats on your new acquisition. I've always wondered how that dial looks on the 300 in real life. I look forward to more pictures.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> I finally added the Caribbean to my collection...much darker than I was expecting. I absolutely love the way the dial changes with the light!


A new one again!!??!!
That is too much Sub for one single man!
Nice one


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Doxa 300T on the beach
> 
> View attachment 16088067


Fabulous picture!
Is this a wolbrook strap?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

JIFB said:


> Fabulous picture!
> Is this a wolbrook strap?


Thank you its from Joseph Bonnie. Here is the link. Very similar to Wolbrook Tropic . Tropic Caoutchouc - Orange Floride


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

JIFB said:


> A new one again!!??!!
> That is too much Sub for one single man!
> Nice one


Haha...thank you, sir!


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Hmm doesnt look like a carrot?!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

The kiddo helped me collect a new memory for the 1200T today. 😊 Misdirected stone while collecting sea glass. Oh well!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

My new Sunday's piece!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> My new Sunday's piece!
> 
> View attachment 16089806


Welcome to the club, my brother! The watch looks great on you!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

MaBr said:


> The kiddo helped me collect a new memory for the 1200T today. ? Misdirected stone while collecting sea glass. Oh well!
> View attachment 16089580
> View attachment 16089581
> View attachment 16089582
> ...


I love how you are collecting amazing memories with your Sub and sharing them with us! Years from now that bezel dent will bring a smile to your face. Keep the pictures coming and I'm totally using your paracord idea.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

bobs.divers said:


> My new Sunday's piece!
> 
> View attachment 16089806


Welcome to the club from #36 in Canada


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Ketchup time said:


> I'm totally using your paracord idea.


So what is the function of the Paracord ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

schoutedeni said:


> So what is the function of the Paracord ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is a leash so that if you have a failure on one spring bar you will not lose the watch.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> It is a leash so that if you have a failure on one spring bar you will not lose the watch.


What he said 😜


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

daglesj said:


> Hmm doesnt look like a carrot?!
> 
> View attachment 16089518


Interesting, perhaps it's time to refer to the professional as the DOXA carrot ? lol


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Welcome to the club, my brother! The watch looks great on you!


thanks brother! it is indeed very comfortable on the wrist!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Ketchup time said:


> Welcome to the club from #36 in Canada


thanks brother, #30 here!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

bobs.divers said:


> thanks brother, #30 here!


Mission worn, well done sir 🤙


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Ketchup time said:


> Mission worn, well done sir 🤙


Thank you 🙏🏾


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

MaBr said:


> View attachment 16090999
> 
> View attachment 16090997
> 
> View attachment 16091001


Yep, you did a magnificient work with those pictures!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MaBr said:


> View attachment 16090999
> 
> View attachment 16090997
> 
> View attachment 16091001


The third picture shows why the 1200T is the king of the Doxa mid-size models. On larger watches, I prefer a flat cyrstal, but on the 1200T vs 300T I MUCH prefer the subtle dome with these great off-angle distortions!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> The third picture shows why the 1200T is the king of the Doxa mid-size models. On larger watches, I prefer a flat cyrstal, but on the 1200T vs 300T I MUCH prefer the subtle dome with these great off-angle distortions!


I agree, I love the dome on the 1200T since it's so subtle. Beautiful at steep angles and crystal clear in others. Look at the second picture, it's like the crystal isn't even there. 😁


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Got some new rubber straps for my watches today to and to my great enjoyment I discovered that the orange was exactly the same shade of orange as the details on the bezel of the SUB 300. So comfortable as well! 









Next to its friendly neighbor which was also a perfect match with its new strap. 👌


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

MaBr said:


> Got some new rubber straps for my watches today to and to my great enjoyment I discovered that the orange was exactly the same shade of orange as the details on the bezel of the SUB 300. So comfortable as well!
> View attachment 16093058
> 
> 
> ...


Those look good. Who makes the straps?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

NS1 said:


> Those look good. Who makes the straps?


Thanks! They are from a Swedish store called Tid och Ting. I'm pretty sure they do international shipping as well.
tidochting.se


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MaBr said:


> Got some new rubber straps for my watches today to and to my great enjoyment I discovered that the orange was exactly the same shade of orange as the details on the bezel of the SUB 300. So comfortable as well!
> View attachment 16093058
> 
> 
> ...





MaBr said:


> View attachment 16093161


Looks fantastic!!! I love the 50th 300 Shark...perfect match!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Kind of hard to see but I flipped the beads over for the all brushed look. Seems "toolier", if I can make up a word:


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

sna0403 said:


> Kind of hard to see but I flipped the beads over for the all brushed look. Seems "toolier", if I can make up a word:
> View attachment 16093648


Cool idea, looks great!


----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

Same picture as before.









Going to try and size it myself. Any tips before I put a screwdriver to it?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Arghl, two magnificient aquamarine dials... 
As said before, I was not a great fan of this color, but the more I see them, the more I like it. 
Magnificient ones!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

JIFB said:


> Arghl, two magnificient aquamarine dials...
> As said before, I was not a great fan of this color, but the more I see them, the more I like it.
> Magnificient ones!


Aquamarine is really something special...but you have to see it in person to experience its true magic!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I guess it's aquamarine day.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

One more shot.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> I guess it's aquamarine day.
> View attachment 16095658





NS1 said:


> One more shot.
> View attachment 16095667


Aquamarine day is my favorite kind of day!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Doing a combo breaker with the Sharkhunter. 😁


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> It is a leash so that if you have a failure on one spring bar you will not lose the watch.


Aha. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justinloos88 (May 13, 2018)

ripper said:


> Sorry but only one here.
> 
> SUB 750T COSC


Great lume shot!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MaBr said:


> Doing a combo breaker with the Sharkhunter.
> View attachment 16095695


Beautiful shot of that dome!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Still summer in the southwest


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Love the new strap! Also, what a brilliant watch the SUB300 is!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Craustin1 said:


> Still summer in the southwest
> 
> View attachment 16096346


Another great strap combo...you are crushing it!


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

First airport trip in 18 months. Don't miss it









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

These are strap monsters for sure. This is my favorite squale strap. Will also look great on the professional one I have incoming


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Seriously yellow today


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Craustin1 said:


> These are strap monsters for sure. This is my favorite squale strap. Will also look great on the professional one I have incoming
> 
> View attachment 16097054


Very cool...I have another Professional incoming today!
What model are you expecting? 300? 300T?



bobs.divers said:


> Seriously yellow today
> 
> View attachment 16097141


Keep the carbon pics coming...LOVE it!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

SaddleSC said:


> Very cool...I have another Professional incoming today!
> What model are you expecting? 300? 300T?
> 
> I have the 300t professional coming in, hopefully tomorrow. I don't think I would like the smaller dial perception on the 300, but I do like how it looks in general.
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> Still summer in the southwest
> 
> View attachment 16096346


Great strap combos Craustin1!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Morning coffee 70s style.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Such a novelty for me today, a special watch, won for the third place in the summer photo competition at
instagram '' Doxa Summer Contest '' on the official Doxa profile
below which took 3rd place;]


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

lysolek007 said:


> Such a novelty for me today, a special watch, won for the third place in the summer photo competition at
> instagram '' Doxa Summer Contest '' on the official Doxa profile
> below which took 3rd place;]
> View attachment 16098985
> View attachment 16098986


Congrats!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

NS1 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks bro 👊🍻🍻🍻


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations!

You always have fun, colourful, creative pics!

Enjoy the reward


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

lysolek007 said:


> Such a novelty for me today, a special watch, won for the third place in the summer photo competition at
> instagram '' Doxa Summer Contest '' on the official Doxa profile
> below which took 3rd place;]
> View attachment 16098985
> View attachment 16098986


Congratulations. Well deserved.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> Such a novelty for me today, a special watch, won for the third place in the summer photo competition at
> instagram '' Doxa Summer Contest '' on the official Doxa profile
> below which took 3rd place;]
> View attachment 16098985
> View attachment 16098986


that Doxa is sure living the life!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> You always have fun, colourful, creative pics!
> 
> Enjoy the reward


Thanks bro 👊


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Loevhagen said:


> Congratulations. Well deserved.


Thanks bro 👊


----------



## Sampo2 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I added another Marei-era classic to my collection this past week. A beautiful Sub 1200T Professional in flawless condition. Fully articulated bracelet and beautiful subtle domed crystal


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> I added another Marei-era classic to my collection this past week. A beautiful Sub 1200T Professional in flawless condition. Fully articulated bracelet and beautiful subtle domed crystal


Congratulations on this great piece👌🏾a must on a Doxa collection IMHO 👍🏾


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> Congratulations on this great piece👌🏾a must on a Doxa collection IMHO 👍🏾


Thank you, my brother...I agree! Surprisingly hard to track down (in this condition) because I think people tend to hold onto them. Very happy!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> I added another Marei-era classic to my collection this past week. A beautiful Sub 1200T Professional in flawless condition. Fully articulated bracelet and beautiful subtle domed crystal


Congrats! (Again)

If all the modern era non LE models ever made were available to order now, I reckon I would go for the 1200T.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Congrats! (Again)
> 
> If all the modern era non LE models ever made were available to order now, I reckon I would go for the 1200T.


It is probably the most perfect all-around design. The proportions are excellent and the bracelet and end links are better than the new 300T. On this model, I also really love the subtle dome on the crystal. Perfection!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16104737


LOVE the fit of the 750T...looking good!


----------



## Drl1211 (Jan 7, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Aquamarine is really something special...but you have to see it in person to experience its true magic!


This really makes me want the Aquamarine. Man it looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Drl1211 said:


> This really makes me want the Aquamarine. Man it looks good!


It is one of my favorites for sure!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

These endlinks turned out better than the 1200


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

sna0403 said:


> These endlinks turned out better than the 1200
> View attachment 16105079


That looks really great! Did you use a different technique or does "practice make perfect" in this case?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

The way they were meant to be



sna0403 said:


> These endlinks turned out better than the 1200
> View attachment 16105079


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Unfortunately the biggest problem with flattening any modern SUB endpieces and even aftermarket BORs is the actual end profile of the pieces. They beads "holes" or recesses have been machined too far into the endpiece. Look how they were done on the vintage endpieces. Very shallow which gave the impression of a relatively smooth line along the bottom.

Hopefully one day DOXA will make a 20mm flat endpiece.












sna0403 said:


> These endlinks turned out better than the 1200
> View attachment 16105079


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> That looks really great! Did you use a different technique or does "practice make perfect" in this case?


It was a little more patience and practice. Course, you really got to try hard to make an ugly 750!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Unfortunately the biggest problem with flattening any modern SUB endpieces and even aftermarket BORs is the actual end profile of the pieces. They beads "holes" or recesses have been machined too far into the endpiece. Look how they were done on the vintage endpieces. Very shallow which gave the impression of a relatively smooth line along the bottom.
> 
> Hopefully one day DOXA will make a 20mm flat endpiece.
> 
> View attachment 16105328


These actually blended relatively smooth. But yes, proper endpieces would be great.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I flattened some Strapcode enlinks for my vintage 300 and 300T


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I flattened some Strapcode enlinks for my vintage 300 and 300T
> 
> View attachment 16105344


To me, those type of endlinks just bring out that much more of the "toolishness". On the 750, and the 300, it looks more proportional all the way around


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Old reliable


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Lifer24 said:


> View attachment 16106296
> 
> Old reliable


Beautiful Seahunter!


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

2nd one came in last week


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Craustin1 said:


> 2nd one came in last week
> 
> View attachment 16108629


You had been warned about it in your previous thread  !
Congrats on this one: a true classic!


----------



## SeikoBaritone (Apr 12, 2017)

martin_blank said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hot


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Recent addition?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

It could happen...


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Loevhagen said:


> It could happen...
> 
> View attachment 16114418


I hope not, it's hideous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

MadsNilsson said:


> I hope not, it's hideous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure @Flyingdoctor would agree with you.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Loevhagen said:


> Not sure @Flyingdoctor would agree with you.


I know, but I'm sure I'll survive that..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

MadsNilsson said:


> I know, but I'm sure I'll survive that..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Probably, and I'll give you a 93,2% chance of survival.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Loevhagen said:


> Probably, and I'll give you a 93,2% chance of survival.


That's.. lower than expected

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

8505davids said:


> Recent addition?


Thank you, no actually I got this piece back in December but haven't been wearing it often, not as often as I should, it is definitely a looker ??


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh I like that. The bezel numbers are perfect. I need to do that on mine but it is a prototype case and I don't want to change the bezel number colours.

That is a lucky 4 leaf clover rather than the traditional 3 leaf shamrock though.

Actually I know of 2 more dials like mine that have been made / are being made so there should be a nice party on St Paddy's day 












Loevhagen said:


> It could happen...
> 
> View attachment 16114418


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Oh I like that. The bezel numbers are perfect. I need to do that on mine but it is a prototype case and I don't want to change the bezel number colours.
> 
> That is a lucky 4 leaf clover rather than the traditional 3 leaf shamrock though.
> 
> ...


He's done other colours/insignias too hasn't he? Maybe he could have a nice little sideline going on here!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Ribeyes are ready 😋


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> Ribeyes are ready 😋
> 
> View attachment 16115396


What time should I be there?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Trying out a new strap on the aquamarine.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16120954


Nice one.  
Are you satisfied with this beauty?
And how about scratches on the bezel? Is there any or not?


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Fresh off FedEx truck


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Fresh off FedEx truck


That looks awesome. I love my aquamarine 300T, but have second thoughts whenever I see pictures of the 300 version. Congrats.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

NS1 said:


> That looks awesome. I love my aquamarine 300T, but have second thoughts whenever I see pictures of the 300 version. Congrats.


Get both. I have a 300 and 300T Divingstar. 
Two completely separate watches in how they wear.


----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Get both. I have a 300 and 300T Divingstar.
> Two completely separate watches in how they wear.


&#8230; and how they wear? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

mike_right said:


> &#8230; and how they wear?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Flat versus prominent


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am in the same quandary, love my 300t but the 300 dial and Chrystal is drawing me in 🤔


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Got one too now&#8230; But went with the "save" choice 








It was one of those (rather rare) second-hand offers that you "can't refuse". No regrets though.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

mike_right said:


> &#8230; and how they wear?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


300 is much slimmer and hugs my wrist better, your mileage will vary. The crystal is what mesmerizes me. I like the chunky aspect of the 300T though too. Can't tell if Aquamarine is truly blue, it has so many lighting shades.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I think one of each is the right approach, but only because that is my plan 

My two favourite combinations are the 300T Aquamarine and the 300 Pro. If I'm honest, I sort of wish I grabbed a 1200T PA a few years ago when I had the chance, so this is what influences my 300T Aqua preference. My 300 was always going to be orange (again, probably influenced by the previous 50th Pro / Blacklung models)

I bought the 300T Aqua earlier this year, and wore it all summer - including diving with it. I still very much intend to buy the 300 Pro in the future, although am in no particular rush to do so.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

They do wear differently (and the 1200 a bit differently again)- I still can't decide which I prefer!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

njhinde said:


> I think one of each is the right approach, but only because that is my plan
> 
> My two favourite combinations are the 300T Aquamarine and the 300 Pro. If I'm honest, I sort of wish I grabbed a 1200T PA a few years ago when I had the chance, so this is what influences my 300T Aqua preference. My 300 was always going to be orange (again, probably influenced by the previous 50th Pro / Blacklung models)
> 
> ...


They make a heck of a nice pair!!!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

njhinde said:


> I think one of each is the right approach, but only because that is my plan
> 
> My two favourite combinations are the 300T Aquamarine and the 300 Pro. If I'm honest, I sort of wish I grabbed a 1200T PA a few years ago when I had the chance, so this is what influences my 300T Aqua preference. My 300 was always going to be orange (again, probably influenced by the previous 50th Pro / Blacklung models)
> 
> ...





SaddleSC said:


> They make a heck of a nice pair!!!


This is the exact combo I have currently. I'll probably add a 300 sea rambler at some point. Then my debate will be whether to add a shark hunter and, if so, 300 or 300T? 

They look and wear so differently.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

njhinde said:


> I think one of each is the right approach, but only because that is my plan
> 
> My two favourite combinations are the 300T Aquamarine and the 300 Pro. If I'm honest, I sort of wish I grabbed a 1200T PA a few years ago when I had the chance, so this is what influences my 300T Aqua preference. My 300 was always going to be orange (again, probably influenced by the previous 50th Pro / Blacklung models)
> 
> ...


By the way, nice strap. Picked that up a few weeks ago, but have not put it on my aquamarine yet. You've likely inspired me to throw it on for the weekend. 👊


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> This is the exact combo I have currently. I'll probably add a 300 sea rambler at some point. Then my debate will be whether to add a shark hunter and, if so, 300 or 300T?
> 
> They look and wear so differently.


One of each seems to be the right approach here!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

njhinde said:


> I think one of each is the right approach, but only because that is my plan
> 
> My two favourite combinations are the 300T Aquamarine and the 300 Pro. If I'm honest, I sort of wish I grabbed a 1200T PA a few years ago when I had the chance, so this is what influences my 300T Aqua preference. My 300 was always going to be orange (again, probably influenced by the previous 50th Pro / Blacklung models)
> 
> ...


God, that is a very pretty watch!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

SUB 300 Professional (50th Anniversary SE)


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

And another Sub300 50th.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

njhinde said:


> I think one of each is the right approach, but only because that is my plan
> 
> My two favourite combinations are the 300T Aquamarine and the 300 Pro. If I'm honest, I sort of wish I grabbed a 1200T PA a few years ago when I had the chance, so this is what influences my 300T Aqua preference. My 300 was always going to be orange (again, probably influenced by the previous 50th Pro / Blacklung models)
> 
> ...


Looks great on that strap!

Erikas?


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Looks great on that strap!
> 
> Erikas?


Yep, it is the Mirage (grey), but looks darker when wet. It is super comfortable, perfect over a wetsuit, and easily adjustable. I didn't wear the bracelet all summer.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Stop posting all these Sub300’s……… you are drawing me in 😳


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

This thread should get sales commission from Doxa!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

njhinde said:


> Yep, it is the Mirage (grey), but looks darker when wet. It is super comfortable, perfect over a wetsuit, and easily adjustable. I didn't wear the bracelet all summer.


Oh wow, I thought that was the navy blue strap with the turquoise stripe. It looked so dark in your picture.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

JIFB said:


> Nice one.
> Are you satisfied with this beauty?
> And how about scratches on the bezel? Is there any or not?


Yes I am! It is the one I wear when I am working with tools as it is light and it does not seem to scratch easily. No signals of any scratches anywhere yet, very practical.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just in. Not all original but gonna make it as good as possible


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16126527


That yellow on the carbon looks great 😍


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> That yellow on the carbon looks great 😍


Thanks! Indeed, nice contrast


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16126527


That yellow strap is definitely where it is at...love it!


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow I miss Venice 😢


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Wow I miss Venice


That is not Venice, it's Piran 

There is also a nice reef here for diving 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

I doubt that this is Venice&#8230; Given Shark300's Location, it could be around Koper (SLW) or somewhere further down south the Istrian peninsula (CRO).

EDIT: There you have it 

That said, bigclive2011 has a point since the Venetian Republic has controlled the Eastern coast of the Adriatic Sea for quite a while and has left a strong cultural heritage (all the way down to Dubrovnik)&#8230;


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Shark300 said:


> That is not Venice, it's Piran
> 
> There is also a nice reef here for diving
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had me fooled, must get my eyes tested ?

Looks beautiful wherever it is ?


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Had me fooled, must get my eyes tested
> 
> Looks beautiful wherever it is


Don't worry, it has some Venetian architecture since it used to be a part of the Republic of Venice, as said above. It is a nice small coastal town in Slovenia, also a UNESCO world heritage site. Very nice.

I am staying here for the weekend. No diving this time, but did go for a swim 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

These are pretty fun watches, aren't they?








Does anyone happen to know whether Doxa uses any fancy spring bars? Or are these just the "standard" ones in 1.8mm with 0.8mm cylinder-shaped tips? Haven't dropped the BoR yet&#8230;


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Got one of the newer soft rubber Seiko straps.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16139634


I LOVE this 1000T...you rarely see this much text on the dial of a Doxa. The diver's helmet is just the icing on the cake...amazing piece, my friend!


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> I LOVE this 1000T...you rarely see this much text on the dial of a Doxa. The diver's helmet is just the icing on the cake...amazing piece, my friend!


Thank you sir 🙌🏾


----------



## raccoon17 (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Love it! 
And got myself a new iPad lock-screen


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

deepsea03 said:


>


Great pic of a great watch! The Searambler dial is magic in the sunlight!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> Great pic of a great watch! The Searambler dial is magic in the sunlight!


Thank you


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

sh3l8y said:


> View attachment 16147244


Definitly not for me (and my hairy forearm), but I have to admit that this White Sub 200 is quiet elegant
Congrats for this one!


----------



## toddies68 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

In the office today.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

My just arrived today 300 T-Graph!!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The Divingstar is definitly on my top 3 watches I currently own.  Here with a peer in the top 3 collection.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

...and on its own...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

A blue dial would be nice, too.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 16153754


The Hirsch is a good match for a Doxa - my fav rubber strap and very comfortable. Never seen it on an Aquamarine ...any more pics?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

8505davids said:


> The Hirsch is a good match for a Doxa - my fav rubber strap and very comfortable. Never seen it on an Aquamarine ...any more pics?


That’s the Watch Gecko FKM Zulu version. Absolutely love it. Will post some more pictures soon.


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 16153754


Now I want the aquamarine.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Morning scrambled eggs ;]


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

NS1 said:


> That’s the Watch Gecko FKM Zulu version. Absolutely love it. Will post some more pictures soon.


Ah ok thanks - very like the Accent but the ends a bit less rounded. Ordered one to see how it compares.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

A few pictures from the weekend.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

My wife has just received its Sub 300 SH... I might be a little jealous of this one !


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Autumn 1200T Professional 🍂🍁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

Diver Trio. My Sub got two Doxas to compete with in the last two weeks.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

This odd duck 🦆 just fell on my lap 🤗


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Enjoying the versatility of the shark hunter.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Ever have a day where you keep switching back and forth between two different watches?


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 16165733


This and the double R are my two favourite Caribbean’s!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Rocking my newly arrived Milshark 5000T I just picked up. Have been on a huge Doxa spree lately


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

The Doxa T-Graph all weekend.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 16165733


They need to bring this dial/ color way back! 

Beautiful  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Got my Nitrox certification here yesterday…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

What about a Citizen flat vent strap?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

One of these is not a Doxa, but was a fun birthday gift for my youngest.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> One of these is not a Doxa, but was a fun birthday gift for my youngest.
> 
> View attachment 16172619


Searambler looks great...love the MN strap!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Searambler looks great...love the MN strap!


Thanks! The sea rambler seems to look pretty good with a lot of straps. Having fun with it.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Great to see a Doxa used as intended! Congrats on the additional cert...



Shark300 said:


> Got my Nitrox certification here yesterday…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

orangeface said:


> Great to see a Doxa used as intended! Congrats on the additional cert...


Thank you, appreciated! 

It really performs flawlessly as a dive watch, looking forward to using it as such in the future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## labratpip (Nov 24, 2019)

Finally put my daily driver on some ISOfrane straps. As much as I love the BOR bracelet and Erika's strap, there is no denying how great this rubber is


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

NS1 said:


> Thanks! The sea rambler seems to look pretty good with a lot of straps. Having fun with it.
> View attachment 16172940


You are right, that is why I love the SR so much!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Another 'rambler


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

deepsea03 said:


> Another 'rambler


Nice strap! What is it?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

BSwed said:


> Nice strap! What is it?


Thanks....strap is from DrunkArt Straps!


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

Just received this one



I've had quite a few Doxa's over the years but this one might be my favorite so far.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Dave T said:


> Just received this one
> 
> 
> 
> I've had quite a few Doxa's over the years but this one might be my favorite so far.


Yep, the 300 is very appealing. It has such a vintage look that it is hard not to fall in love with it...


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Finally back at the beach.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Listening to 🎸 heavy metal 🤘🏾 With the most “metal-looking” of my Doxas


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Synchron era, metric, misaligned bezeled, redialed, second hand painted sub 300t just back from a service. Anyone know what endlinks actually fit this case?


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Rambler 1200t


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Love old school Doxas





































Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

army scope jockey said:


> Love old school Doxas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well played sir, well played 🤙
That triple signed 🦈 hunter is the 🐝’s knees!


----------



## robert1326 (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

This right now


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

lab-guy said:


> This right now


Pearler!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 16194980


Top stuff Nut's..you've retained the " burn" well mate!!
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

This beauty just arrived in the mail this morning...a 750T MilSub in excellent condition!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 16194980


Great looking collection...I need to take a pic like this...I am just not sure there is enough room on the couch...haha


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Top stuff Nut's..you've retained the " burn" well mate!!
> All the best
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


thanks mate , I’m not getting anymore for sure and might even sell a few at some point but what do I get rid of?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> thanks mate , I’m not getting anymore for sure and might even sell a few at some point but what do I get rid of?


Mate..I really don't know that answer. 
As you know and we're in the thick of it.
We chased every LE that was released..now with more colours being far easier to procure in wrist sizes.
I'm assuming you kept another brand in the P01?
I'd keep the black lung definitely. 
Plus after passing my T-Graph collection out to top blokes. 
I'd keep your 2 holer. 
But miss my 2005 Sharky 600 T-Graph, so keep sharky and I'd need to hear your thoughts on the latest military?
So many one of 20's and 50's
100's...now I believe it may be open slather on how we coveted but am stoked though for all new owners of the brand. 
2 bob's worth mate..
Miss a few of the old faces..
Dave


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Mate..I really don't know that answer.
> As you know and we're in the thick of it.
> We chased every LE that was released..now with more colours being far easier to procure in wrist sizes.
> I'm assuming you kept another brand in the P01?
> ...


Yes definitely got the po1 really like that one but sold the 58 and using them funds for a harrods black bay which I’m on the waiting list for 
I‘m not on the new doxa train but appreciate the new fans it brought in but the limited runs where more fun in my opinion ,mass production+the homages apparently they are better than the real deal and your a snob and have too much disposable cash if you do buy the doxa 
at the moment I’m enjoying my Seiko the most


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Yes definitely got the po1 really like that one but sold the 58 and using them funds for a harrods black bay which I’m on the waiting list for
> I‘m not on the new doxa train but appreciate the new fans it brought in but the limited runs where more fun in my opinion ,mass production+the homages apparently they are better than the real deal and your a snob and have too much disposable cash if you do buy the doxa
> at the moment I’m enjoying my Seiko the most


The LE chase in Ricks era looks like is still going with some members, good to see as he knocked out some Stella models and colours in LE. 
Funny to look up Ron's chart to see how rare they were.
Yet to see the homages however, that is the same in so many brands.
I don't believe it will deter too many serious collectors, who have purchased both and let's face it.
The homages are always going to be there and that's just it isn't it full stop.
( maybe we will see a 4000T Homage and that will really get taken up very strongly I'd imagine, the pricing difference is so significant )
Having said that I have not purchased a new Doxa( non marei) or a homage to date.
Have read though some knowledgeable members reviews though?
See you mate, your collection is great and every piece there has a good home somewhere!!
Dave


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

I love visually moving from the sunburst dial to radial brush inner timing bezel to the high polish outer decompression ring


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Just in 😁


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thought I'd give the pro a break...


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16204242


Best of the Marei era subs right there 🤙


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Ketchup time said:


> Best of the Marei era subs right there 🤙


Thank you sir, indeed, and very thankful of owning a mission-worn one


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Seikonut1967 said:


> Just in 😁
> View attachment 16198742


Welcome to the Aqua-club, my brother! You still have that beautiful 1200T Pro?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


>


Beautiful addition brother, enjoy it!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> Beautiful addition brother, enjoy it!


Thank you, my friend! I am liking it far more than I imagined I would. The all-black look makes it wear a bit smaller than the Searambler 750T and I can use all the help I can get! Haha


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Mate..I really don't know that answer.
> As you know and we're in the thick of it.
> We chased every LE that was released..now with more colours being far easier to procure in wrist sizes.
> I'm assuming you kept another brand in the P01?
> ...


Hi Dave , I made a decision to sell the seahunter , searambler and synchron


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

750t


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16212332
> 
> 750t


LOVE the 750T! Let me know if you ever want to add the evil twin PVD version to your collection. I have two of them again! haha


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

fall tones


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Vontura (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Rambler 1200t on the zulu strap for a change


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seikonut1967 said:


> Rambler 1200t on the zulu strap for a change
> View attachment 16220436


Good looking pairing.


----------



## Vontura (Nov 4, 2021)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16217952


Beautiful watch. Scratches on bezel tell yo‘re enjoying it!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16224697


Great pic. As always.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Great pic. As always.


Thanks bro 👊


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16227807


Now that is an absolute stunner!!! Congrats!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Now that is an absolute stunner!!! Congrats!


Thanks bud, much appreciated!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16228209


Waow, a Divingstar 1500... With its larger dial, you can fully enjoy this brillant yellow. Congrats on this one


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Morning fellas, bright and sunny clear skies today in CT!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

thanks to my buddy @SaddleSC for hooking me up! 👌🏾


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vontura (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16231993
> 
> thanks to my buddy @SaddleSC for hooking me up! 👌🏾


You are very welcome, my brother...it looks great on you!
I gotta get one of those Tudor straps...amazing!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

This week:


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa Tgraph For the weekend


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Wearing the new Sub 300 Carbon this morning...thanks to my brother @bobs.divers for hooking me up!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Wearing the new Sub 300 Carbon this morning...thanks to my brother @bobs.divers for hooking me up!


You’re welcome brother! Enjoy it in good health! Can’t wait for your review!


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Doxa Tgraph For the weekend
> 
> View attachment 16234708


Love this!

Are you able to actuate the chronograph under water with these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MavPL (Feb 21, 2010)

Guys I have a question, is the doxa bezel in model 300/300T a single piece of milled steel with different finish or does or is the inside ring an inlay which is glued to the bezel ? I can't tell looking at the pictures.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

alas26 said:


> Love this!
> 
> Are you able to actuate the chronograph under water with these?
> 
> ...


I don't believe you can use the actuators under water with this TGraph.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Still very cool and a great practical watch ready for any scenario. 

Thanks for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

50th Annv on DAS


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

The perfect Cruise watch !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

alas26 said:


> Love this!
> 
> Are you able to actuate the chronograph under water with these?
> 
> ...


In the official manual from the doxa website, it is said that you must'nt actuate the pushers under water.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

doxa 1200t NUMA on Joseph Bonnie Tropic


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa 750T Professional COSC


----------



## CheapE (Oct 28, 2021)

Inherited my Grandfather’s watch in the spring, and after a lengthy and expensive trip to a watch maker it’s been brought back to (at least some of) its original glory.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MavPL (Feb 21, 2010)

My brand new Sub 300 Caribbean on bor. I was considering Yellow for some time but finally decided to buy something more verastile, as It will be my one and only watch for every ocasion.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

CheapE said:


> Inherited my Grandfather’s watch in the spring, and after a lengthy and expensive trip to a watch maker it’s been brought back to (at least some of) its original glory.
> View attachment 16245350
> 
> View attachment 16245346


This deserves its on post! More pictures and let’s hear about your grampa and his watch!


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16247979


Stunner! Those are super hard to come by...amazing


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Trilogy completed!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

ddaly12 said:


> Trilogy completed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats 🍾 amigo, enjoy it in good health!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Stunner! Those are super hard to come by...amazing


Thanks to you bud 🙌🏾


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

First DOXA. 1200T Searambler Mk I
Need some daylight for proper photo but was too excited. Plus we might not have sun here for months.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Right on time ! 








Have an awesome weekend guys!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

On canvas:


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

The boss and the 50th


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Little ray of sunshine 🌞


----------



## MavPL (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Serge Panchenko said:


> View attachment 16262307


Only need the turquoise now
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

A little color on an otherwise gloomy Sunday...


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Serge Panchenko said:


> View attachment 16262307


Nice collection... And the 1500 is a magnificent big beast. Maybe too big... But it has an interesting 'presence' on the wrist...


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

A blue unlike I have seen before and best seen in person.

Blue can be matte rich medium blue of the Pacific at sunset or a lighter, brighter blue that you'd see closer to shore at sunrise


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Dirk Pitt joins the herd 








600t


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Current piece I'm working: Bach BWV 996 (Lute suites) Allemande movement:


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Going with the new arrival this morning!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Sub200 Sharkhunter


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Dirk Pitt 750t


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Recently sold this, but what is a watch drawer without an orange face so I’m thinking 300 T aqualung in my future. Now to find one at a good price…..


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

600 vintage 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

50th Anni Pro











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful inside and out Doxa 200 Tgraph


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Doxa carbon aqualung with Patagonia cap


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

300 pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Back from the service center, as good as new 😁


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

deepsea03 said:


>


Great photo. Looks really good


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

njhinde said:


> Great photo. Looks really good


Thank you!


----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

bobs.divers said:


> Back from the service center, as good as new 😁
> View attachment 16283889


Where did you send it?


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

mdwhite said:


> Where did you send it?


it was sent to Doxa in FL whom sent it to Switzerland - took about 3 months from start to finish


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16285224


Awesome pic, love the 200 DS!


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

To brighten up the day!


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

An oldie but a goodie, find the 750T.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

doxa sub 750t Seahunter Caribbean tropic


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

750t


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## jsasso (Jul 26, 2017)

Finally flying international again and have the perfect tool for the job.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Gotta love the case, bezel, and size of the 750T!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

I lasted 4 months without a single Doxa. All is right with the world now.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

ChrisWMT said:


> I lasted 4 months without a single Doxa. All is right with the world now.
> 
> View attachment 16292726


Looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Some more 1500 to go along with Marmar one....


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

ChrisWMT said:


> I lasted 4 months without a single Doxa. All is right with the world now.
> 
> View attachment 16292726


You got it back! I knew it would find its way back home.
That one is a lifetime keeper...congrats, my friend!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Sub200 Sharkhunter


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> You got it back! I knew it would find its way back home.
> That one is a lifetime keeper...congrats, my friend!


Believe it or not it’s different one!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Aquamarine today.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

I was lucky enough to pick this up last week. My first Doxa but I’ve admired the brand for a while. Now that I have one, I see what all the fuss is about. I am officially a huge fan. I love my Doxa.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day guys.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

bigjaymofo said:


> I was lucky enough to pick this up last week. My first Doxa but I’ve admired the brand for a while. Now that I have one, I see what all the fuss is about. I am officially a huge fan. I love my Doxa.
> 
> View attachment 16296889


It looks brand new! Congrats on picking up an amazing DOXA as your first Sub.


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you, sir. It was like new only worn a handful of time. I was lucky to find it.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


>


Sweet! Is that one one the new 600Ts?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bigjaymofo said:


> Sweet! Is that one one the new 600Ts?


Yes sir, it is a new 600T on a custom shark mesh bracelet that I had in the watch box


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


>


Could I persuade you to take a photo of it from the side next to a 300t/1200t?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


>


I think I’ve just added the divingstar with ceramic insert to the list of my favourite combos!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketchup time said:


> I think I’ve just added the divingstar with ceramic insert to the list of my favourite combos!


It is really a stunner in the flesh and the strap options are nearly unlimited!


----------



## Joe.aus (Dec 1, 2013)

SaddleSC said:


>


Looks great on that strap.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Joe.aus said:


> Looks great on that strap.


Thank you, my friend!
It is a WatchGecko strap that the seller included when I bought my 300 Carbon


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


>


That’s a beaut!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have really been enjoying my first Doxa. Color is off a bit in pics. Appears slightly more green to me in person.

Curious if this dial color is the same as the 300t. Doesn’t look like it has the same texture the dial of the 300t seems to have. 

Have a great one!




















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

kca said:


> Have really been enjoying my first Doxa. Color is off a bit in pics. Appears slightly more green to me in person.
> 
> Curious if this dial color is the same as the 300t. Doesn’t look like it has the same texture the dial of the 300t seems to have.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the 600T...I am really loving mine! The Aquamarine color on the 300T has an almost metallic sparkle in direct sunlight. Does the 600T version have this same characteristic?


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Great day out skiing…


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> Congrats on the 600T...I am really loving mine! The Aquamarine color on the 300T has an almost metallic sparkle in direct sunlight. Does the 600T version have this same characteristic?


Thank you! Enjoyed your review and pics! Haven’t had a ton of sun since I got it but I definitely didn’t notice any sparkle in direct sunlight. Dial looks pretty flat and uniform in color. 

Pic below was taken outside in sunlight. 











Now I’m thinking I may have to go for the aquamarine when I pick up a 300t. Always thought I’d go with Professional but I’m a big fan of the aquamarine and dials on these models might just be different enough to justify it.

Guess I’ll just have to add a 300 at some point too and get that with the professional dial. I’ve got issues. Just got the 600t and am already wanting to add more models to the collection. Haha

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

300T Sharkhunter ....1200T bracelet...


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

kca said:


> Thank you! Enjoyed your review and pics! Haven’t had a ton of sun since I got it but I definitely didn’t notice any sparkle in direct sunlight. Dial looks pretty flat and uniform in color.
> 
> Pic below was taken outside in sunlight.
> 
> ...


I saw a youtube video review in Italian I think it was showing the Aquamarine 600 in some detail - and there was definite sparkle - can't find it again

UPDATE - Doxa Sub 600T "Aquamarine" by Watch Maniac - some good close up shots






Seems the watch would sit up quite a bit more if you wear it over the wrist bones rather than the fleshier part of the wrist?


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

8505davids said:


> I saw a youtube video review in Italian I think it was showing the Aquamarine 600 in some detail - and there was definite sparkle - can't find it again
> 
> UPDATE - Doxa Sub 600T "Aquamarine" by Watch Maniac - some good close up shots
> 
> ...


I’ve seen that video and agree that the close ups appear that way. However, in person, I don’t see any sparkle in direct sunlight with my naked eye and even zooming in with 10x magnification I can only see the slightest hint of it. For all practical purposes in my case the dial does not exhibit this at all.

The watch definitely sits up more the way I wear it but it doesn’t bother me. In fact, I’ve actually been finding it quite comfortable. I have always worn all of my watches below the bone. At this point, wearing them any higher just feels weird to me.

Fortunately, I was able to get a great fit with the bracelet which keeps the head of the watch from shifting on my wrist so that probably helps with the comfort as well.

Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


>


Nice one.
And it's funny because I put the same strap on my 750 SR a couple of weeks ago. So, I can only like it.
Now, I send it back to Doxa Europe to see if they could do something about its old, beaten an loosen bezel. 
Hope to get some positive feedback from them early 2022...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

The oranges could not be missing at Christmas;]
Happy Holidays 🎄


----------



## donkii (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Did you expect anything else after the refurb


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Just got this old boy today! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wearing my big watches ….. IWC Portuguese for the past 2 weeks, switched to the 600T-Graph on Sunday. Similar size, the weight, however, is a completely different story


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Wearing my big watches ….. IWC Portuguese for the past 2 weeks, switched to the 600T-Graph on Sunday. Similar size, the weight, however, is a completely different story
> View attachment 16327492


Still looks great mate...


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Still looks great mate...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Boomerang 🪃..one day mate😉


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

finally joined the club!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> finally joined the club!


Welcome mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

I know Doxa service center has received criticism on some forum threads but I should also point out that I have sent for service multiple pieces, as well as purchased and returned new ones, and all I have to say is that from beginning to end I have only received excellent treatment from them. Communication on time, quality of service, and friendliness from staff. Here below back from the service center, brand spanking new! Thank you Doxa staff!

























1200t DWL


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

bobs.divers said:


> I know Doxa service center has received criticism on some forum threads but I should also point out that I have sent for service multiple pieces, as well as purchased and returned new ones, and all I have to say is that from beginning to end I have only received excellent treatment from them. Communication on time, quality of service, and friendliness from staff. Here below back from the service center, brand spanking new! Thank you Doxa staff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They renewed your watch? , the watch looks like New 👌 do you have a photo of what it looked like before the service?


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> They renewed your watch? , the watch looks like New 👌 do you have a photo of what it looked like before the service?


unfortunately no but all swirls and scratches are gone; the only thing that was left were the marks left under the lugs from changing straps. My guess is they were too deep to remove.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Endpieces and bracelet are off of a 1200 but at least it's on there.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Boomerang 🪃..one day mate😉


Say when ......


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Say when ......


All good Ron,
😉


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

1500T/300T and a Sharkhunter of some sort is incoming at some point.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16331253


The only watch I own that gets significant compliments from strangers is my Sub 1500T. It's surprising because the general consensus in the watch community is 45mm is unwearable. And it does wear a little smaller than indicated, but not that small.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

An 80° Texas New Year's day!!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

I know I have shown this one only a few days ago, but ……


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

added a couple strap options.

classic matching Isofrane and Erika Originals


[/url

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mVckJG]


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Brightening up a January morning.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

The one and only Doxa Sub 300T 😁🧡💙 ;]


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

My favorite - the White Pearl


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

deepsea03 said:


> I love visually moving from the sunburst dial to radial brush inner timing bezel to the high polish outer decompression ring


How can I take such pictures, please teach me your way! 😲


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

My monochromatic lung collection:


----------



## UL1969 (Mar 2, 2020)

The first one, finally! Got to be a Sub 300. Got to be a professional 🍊


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Batmanwsc (Apr 2, 2018)

After years of being a fan I finally got to club the club a few mo the ago!


----------



## rkb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello all. After many years admiring Doxa Subs I finally joined the club over the past year. My first was the Divingstar, then Caribbean, and this past week my Sharkhunter arrived.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Sub 750T Pro GMT Caribbean


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

the blues said:


> View attachment 16367292


That's fantastic and sad at the same time. I'd say release it from it's plastic prison!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

The Sub200 Sharkhunter


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## emgee (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

SUB 750T ‘rambler today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Sun is shining!











Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

ddaly12 said:


> SUB 750T ‘rambler today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, seems to be in very good condition


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

JIFB said:


> Nice one, seems to be in very good condition


Thank you!!! Yes sir, very crisp! Couple more glam shots for your viewing pleasure:


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

(I think officially given up on the OEM rubber and clasp) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

The newest addition to my collection...this one is nearly 100% mint even though it is nearly 17 years old and the blue dial with orange seconds hand is AMAZING!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome watch, awesome photo


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Awesome watch, awesome photo


Thank you, my friend! After our discussions about the shallow engravings on the 750T, I was so excited to find one with such flawless bezel paint


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

I refer to it as the Lucky Luke watch 😁


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> The newest addition to my collection...this one is nearly 100% mint even though it is nearly 17 years old and the blue dial with orange seconds hand is AMAZING!


Condition looks incredible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> The newest addition to my collection...this one is nearly 100% mint even though it is nearly 17 years old and the blue dial with orange seconds hand is AMAZING!


Wow! Looks like I’ve found my go to watch broker if I ever want something difficult to get! Great addition to an already incredible DOXA collection. 
Bubbles up brother 🤙


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

ddaly12 said:


> Condition looks incredible.


Thanks! Yes...the condition is probably the best in my collection. It looks (and feels) practically new!



Ketchup time said:


> Wow! Looks like I’ve found my go to watch broker if I ever want something difficult to get! Great addition to an already incredible DOXA collection.
> Bubbles up brother 🤙


Thank you, my friend! I appreciate the kind words. Yes...if you are ever looking for a particular Marei-era Doxa, I most likely have it


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Thank you, my friend! I appreciate the kind words. Yes...if you are ever looking for a particular Marei-era Doxa, I most likely have it


I meant, you are my go to guy for procuring hard to find pieces in the watch community, not to poach from your collection. You have a talent for finding stuff.
Now find yourself an Ocean Futures Society Sub and a Royal Australian Navy Clearance Divers Doxa 🤙


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketchup time said:


> I meant, you are my go to guy for procuring hard to find pieces in the watch community, not to poach from your collection. You have a talent for finding stuff.
> Now find yourself an Ocean Futures Society Sub and a Royal Australian Navy Clearance Divers Doxa 🤙


Haha...understood, and my services are always at your disposal...just let me know what you need. As far as the Royal Australian Navy Clearance Diver...if it actually exists in reality (as I have never seen a picture of one outside Doc Millar's book) I would pay a pretty penny!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

The bloke I quote in the book posted a picture of it somewhere, maybe here, but it wasn't a good one so I never used it in the book.

They do exist but I'd say these are pretty much made from unobtanium  



SaddleSC said:


> Haha...understood, and my services are always at your disposal...just let me know what you need. As far as the Royal Australian Navy Clearance Diver...if it actually exists in reality (as I have never seen a picture of one outside Doc Millar's book) I would pay a pretty penny!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> The newest addition to my collection...this one is nearly 100% mint even though it is nearly 17 years old and the blue dial with orange seconds hand is AMAZING!


Congrats on this awesome find brother! That blue is the biz!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> The bloke I quote in the book posted a picture of it somewhere, maybe here, but it wasn't a good one so I never used it in the book.
> 
> *They do exist but I'd say these are pretty much made from unobtanium*


Challenge accepted! Haha


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> Congrats on this awesome find brother! That blue is the biz!


Thank you, my brother!
It is definitely a stunner and that orange second hand just pops!
I need to get some of those JB Tropics for it now...


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Thank you, my brother!
> It is definitely a stunner and that orange second hand just pops!
> I need to get some of those JB Tropics for it now...


No, get the Synchron 22mm; the JBs only come in 20mm


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Challenge accepted! Haha





Belldiver said:


> Hey just wondering if we could have make this a sticky and see where we can get an image of the deepest you've had your doxa.
> Here's mine at 96m in the bell and 112m to the bottom. Was at 180m 2 months ago but foolishly left the doxa at home.
> 
> View attachment 1158455
> ...


Some pictures of the RAN clearance diver in action from Belldiver!
Enjoy


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketchup time said:


> Some pictures of the RAN clearance diver in action from Belldiver!
> Enjoy


Amazing! It looks like the search begins...haha


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## jettech (Oct 3, 2009)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16390709


Awesome color on that dial.


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Arrived this morning. Enjoying it!


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16390709
> he


WAW, the most audacious dial color for a 1500 (along with the Divingstar and the Pro). I am sure this one take great attention from the people around you


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 16395418


It seems the thread has taken a blue path lately and I don't mind it a bit. The force is strong with this one


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

BSwed said:


> It seems the thread has taken a blue path lately and I don't mind it a bit. The force is strong with this one


Aquamarine,


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 16395418


Looks so great and crisp with the black strap.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Looks so great and crisp with the black strap.


Thanks. This and an EO MN strap are my two favorite ways to wear this one. It's such a unique dial, unlike anything else I have.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Thanks. This and an EO MN strap are my two favorite ways to wear this one. It's such a unique dial, unlike anything else I have.


For real I need that strap for my Aqua


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

sh3l8y said:


> For real I need that strap for my Aqua


Watch Gecko. Zuludiver Hartland FKM. Very comfortable.


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 16395418


Super sharp with the black band!


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Ordering the aquamarine with the black rubber strap would be nice.....


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

m6rk said:


> Ordering the aquamarine with the black rubber strap would be nice.....
> View attachment 16396165


Or at least some black band (Erika's Original or a rubber strap). The aqua marine 300T wears so differently on a strap as opposed to the bracelet. It's like two completely different watches for me.


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Or at least some black band (Erika's Original or a rubber strap). The aqua marine 300T wears so differently on a strap as opposed to the bracelet. It's like two completely different watches for me.


Absolutely and that's the cool thing about the 300T. The 300 is a very cool watch but I prefer the 300t, or the 1200T with the more substantial bezel. I've had a couple of Doxa's rubber straps and they are awesome! Super comfortable.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

A fine way to brighten up a Friday.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

It’s an orange kind of day


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

RSM13 said:


> It’s an orange kind of day
> View attachment 16397534


That's one of my favorite straps to wear on my 300 searambler. Looks so good.


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

RSM13 said:


> It’s an orange kind of day


Do you live in Orange county? ...bwahaha


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Poseidon for the evening.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Some tapered BOR...


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

1200t professional. Probably my favourite Doxa model.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

sna0403 said:


> Some tapered BOR...
> View attachment 16400598
> View attachment 16400600
> View attachment 16400604


Did you grind the end links down ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> Did you grind the end links down ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Smoothed off the rice bead of the original endlinks. To me, it adds to the 1200t "vintage" look. It's Doc Pete's idea, tho.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Preparing my 1500 SR for the spring-summer 2022 edition with a brand new Doxa strap


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Watch Gecko. Zuludiver Hartland FKM. Very comfortable.


Just ordered one. Thanks! Reminds me of the Hirsch Accent rubber that I’ve also had my eye on but at half the price!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16404373


Looking good mate 👌


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Seikonut1967 said:


> Looking good mate 👌


Thanks to you sir!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16403063





bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16404373





bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16406399


Looking good, brother! Is this a new direction for your Doxa collection? ALL modern 300Ts in every available color? Haha


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Looking good, brother! Is this a new direction for your Doxa collection? ALL modern 300Ts in every available color? Haha


and non-HEV  thank you sir!
just 3 more to go!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16409968


LOVE the orange Isofrane...I may need to try this setup with mine...well done, brother!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> LOVE the orange Isofrane...I may need to try this setup with mine...well done, brother!


Thanks bud! Can’t go wrong with ISO, after trying so many other rubber straps, I find myself always coming back to it


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Stupid Texas weather!!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

M31 mission 31


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> LOVE the orange Isofrane...I may need to try this setup with mine...well done, brother!


Orange Isofrane is always the way to go! 😁


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

SUB 1500T II today!!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oaktown369 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## chris in ohio (Feb 10, 2011)

@bobs.divers You have an awesome collection! I’m getting my first Doxa this month, a 300T, and I’m absolutely torn between the Aquamarine and the Sharkhunter. Do you have a preference in person? Just how much more versatile do you find the black over the turquoise?


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

After years of admiring Doxa’s here on WUS, and many other sites, I finally joined the club. I went for the Sub 300T divingstar. My wife had recently gifted me an orange Bulova devil diver, so at this point I couldn’t justify the professional. However, that will most certainly happen in the future. I purchased new through Doxa USA, and received it overnight. I had never seen a Doxa in the person, so I was a bit nervous. I’ve now had it for one week and I absolutely love it. I was very happy that it has the HRV, and also color matched crown Jenny fish. I’ve been wearing it non-stop since receiving it. I wore it on a black tropic for several days until I sized the bracelet. After wearing it on the bracelet, I’ve switched back to the tropic, and a couple NATO’s (black, OD green). I like the contrast of the yellow with the black straps. Sorry for the long winded post, but I just wanted to let you all know how happy this old guy is with the Doxa. As an old dinosaur, I’ve never attempted to post pictures before, but I’m giving it a shot now. Hopefully it works.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

chris in ohio said:


> @bobs.divers You have an awesome collection! I’m getting my first Doxa this month, a 300T, and I’m absolutely torn between the Aquamarine and the Sharkhunter. Do you have a preference in person? Just how much more versatile do you find the black over the turquoise?


My dear friend, welcome to a wonderful ride with DOXA SUB! I am excited for you amigo, as excited as I was when I purchased my first doxa 2 years ago.
I always say to anyone buying their first Doxa, go PRO! (orange dial) It is so iconic and wherever you are, wearing the orange is like our badge.
Now if orange is not your choice at the moment, I would go with the Aquamarine. It is very unique in its subtle color and ruggedness combo. Everytime I look at that turquoise dial, brings a smile to my face. The sharkhunter is also an awesome piece, however, in a world inundated with black dial divers, the orange and the aquamarine are very refreshing.
Those are my two cents, welcome aboard!


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bobs.divers, that M31 is awesome. Just read a couple of articles about it yesterday. What a great story and watch.


----------



## chris in ohio (Feb 10, 2011)

bobs.divers said:


> My dear friend, welcome to a wonderful ride with DOXA SUB! I am excited for you amigo, as excited as I was when I purchased my first doxa 2 years ago.
> I always say to anyone buying their first Doxa, go PRO! (orange dial) It is so iconic and wherever you are, wearing the orange is like our badge.
> Now if orange is not your choice at the moment, I would go with the Aquamarine. It is very unique in its subtle color and ruggedness combo. Everytime I look at that turquoise dial, brings a smile to my face. The sharkhunter is also an awesome piece, however, in a world inundated with black dial divers, the orange and the aquamarine are very refreshing.
> Those are my two cents, welcome aboard!


Thanks for the advice! I love the Pro in photos but orange just isn’t a color for me, unfortunately. TBH I’ve been going back and forth on color for about two weeks now. Have scoured through these threads screenshotting my favorites and pestering my lovely wife for her opinion (her favorite is the Aquamarine). I also really like the Searambler, but maybe I’ll reserve that for when I inevitability get the 300…

ETA: leaning Aquamarine. Will post pics.


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Chris in Ohio. The aquamarine looks fantastic in every photo I’ve seen. Then again, all the colors look great to me. This looks like a deep rabbit hole to me.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

chris in ohio said:


> Thanks for the advice! I love the Pro in photos but orange just isn’t a color for me, unfortunately. TBH I’ve been going back and forth on color for about two weeks now. Have scoured through these threads screenshotting my favorites and pestering my lovely wife for her opinion (her favorite is the Aquamarine). I also really like the Searambler, but maybe I’ll reserve that for when I inevitability get the 300…
> 
> ETA: leaning Aquamarine. Will post pics.


While we are in the subject, mailman just brought me an aquamarine on steroids, looks killer, loving it!


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

That PA 1500T Aqua looks the business.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

els4 said:


> After years of admiring Doxa’s here on WUS, and many other sites, I finally joined the club. I went for the Sub 300T divingstar. My wife had recently gifted me an orange Bulova devil diver, so at this point I couldn’t justify the professional. However, that will most certainly happen in the future. I purchased new through Doxa USA, and received it overnight. I had never seen a Doxa in the person, so I was a bit nervous. I’ve now had it for one week and I absolutely love it. I was very happy that it has the HRV, and also color matched crown Jenny fish. I’ve been wearing it non-stop since receiving it. I wore it on a black tropic for several days until I sized the bracelet. After wearing it on the bracelet, I’ve switched back to the tropic, and a couple NATO’s (black, OD green). I like the contrast of the yellow with the black straps. Sorry for the long winded post, but I just wanted to let you all know how happy this old guy is with the Doxa. As an old dinosaur, I’ve never attempted to post pictures before, but I’m giving it a shot now. Hopefully it works.
> View attachment 16420950


Congratulations ! 
The Divingstar is classic. I didn’t know that Doxa had started colour matching the crowns though, initially it was orange only. I’m glad they changed that..


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

MadsNilsson said:


> Congratulations !
> The Divingstar is classic. I didn’t know that Doxa had started colour matching the crowns though, initially it was orange only. I’m glad they changed that..


They seem to have done it for the 300T Divingstar and Aquamarine only. First I thought it a bit odd, but after examining the different colour variations it makes sense - these two are the only "monochrome" ones (OK, white, black and the primary colour). All the others have a secondary orange accent from the minute hand and/or the outer bezel scale. So there they can get away with the orange crown logo.

The Professional was of course already colour matched out of the box.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

els4 said:


> After years of admiring Doxa’s here on WUS, and many other sites, I finally joined the club. I went for the Sub 300T divingstar. My wife had recently gifted me an orange Bulova devil diver, so at this point I couldn’t justify the professional. However, that will most certainly happen in the future. I purchased new through Doxa USA, and received it overnight. I had never seen a Doxa in the person, so I was a bit nervous. I’ve now had it for one week and I absolutely love it. I was very happy that it has the HRV, and also color matched crown Jenny fish. I’ve been wearing it non-stop since receiving it. I wore it on a black tropic for several days until I sized the bracelet. After wearing it on the bracelet, I’ve switched back to the tropic, and a couple NATO’s (black, OD green). I like the contrast of the yellow with the black straps. Sorry for the long winded post, but I just wanted to let you all know how happy this old guy is with the Doxa. As an old dinosaur, I’ve never attempted to post pictures before, but I’m giving it a shot now. Hopefully it works.
> View attachment 16420950


congratulations sir! enjoy it in good health!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

els4 said:


> Bobs.divers, that M31 is awesome. Just read a couple of articles about it yesterday. What a great story and watch.


a humbly thank you sir 🙏 It is indeed an very nice piece with a great back story, I do not wear it as often as I'd like to but my watches really take a beating and that one is a special piece.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

els4 said:


> That PA 1500T Aqua looks the business.


indeed it does thank you! I thought it was going to be too much, but the 1500T really sits nice on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

els4 said:


> After years of admiring Doxa’s here on WUS, and many other sites, I finally joined the club. I went for the Sub 300T divingstar. My wife had recently gifted me an orange Bulova devil diver, so at this point I couldn’t justify the professional. However, that will most certainly happen in the future. I purchased new through Doxa USA, and received it overnight. I had never seen a Doxa in the person, so I was a bit nervous. I’ve now had it for one week and I absolutely love it. I was very happy that it has the HRV, and also color matched crown Jenny fish. I’ve been wearing it non-stop since receiving it. I wore it on a black tropic for several days until I sized the bracelet. After wearing it on the bracelet, I’ve switched back to the tropic, and a couple NATO’s (black, OD green). I like the contrast of the yellow with the black straps. Sorry for the long winded post, but I just wanted to let you all know how happy this old guy is with the Doxa. As an old dinosaur, I’ve never attempted to post pictures before, but I’m giving it a shot now. Hopefully it works.


congratulations on the great watch I call my lemon Doxa Sub200 watch Lucky Lucka


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

BSwed said:


> They seem to have done it for the 300T Divingstar and Aquamarine only. First I thought it a bit odd, but after examining the different colour variations it makes sense - these two are the only "monochrome" ones (OK, white, black and the primary colour). All the others have a secondary orange accent from the minute hand and/or the outer bezel scale. So there they can get away with the orange crown logo.
> 
> The Professional was of course already colour matched out of the box.


That’s a good point. I have a 300t Searambler with orange crown and always found that quite appropriate but I could never quite accept orange on the divingstar that was just too jarring


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

One fish, two fish, orange fish, blue fish  Aquamarine 300t just landed. I usually don’t have multiples of the same models in the collection.

Maybe I’ll swap the Searambler for a 300 and aquamarine for a 1500t down the road at some point. 

Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks great Casey. I’d be happy with any of the Doxa colors. They all look fantastic.


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you to all








for the welcome to the Doxa addiction.
Here’s mine with the other watch that kept me from entering Doxa with a professional, although I will have a professional in the future.


----------



## Prince500 (Jan 31, 2019)

Love Doxas. I'm partial to the orange.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

chris in ohio said:


> Thanks for the advice! I love the Pro in photos but orange just isn’t a color for me, unfortunately. TBH I’ve been going back and forth on color for about two weeks now. Have scoured through these threads screenshotting my favorites and pestering my lovely wife for her opinion (her favorite is the Aquamarine). I also really like the Searambler, but maybe I’ll reserve that for when I inevitability get the 300…
> 
> ETA: leaning Aquamarine. Will post pics.


I have the aquamarine and the shark hunter 300T. If it were me, I'd go for the aqua marine every time. That dial. . . . perfection.

That said, I have to admit the shark hunter is ridiculously versatile when it comes to straps.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

els4 said:


> Looks great Casey. I’d be happy with any of the Doxa colors. They all look fantastic.


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris in ohio (Feb 10, 2011)

NS1 said:


> I have the aquamarine and the shark hunter 300T. If it were me, I'd go for the aqua marine every time. That dial. . . . perfection.
> 
> That said, I have to admit the shark hunter is ridiculously versatile when it comes to straps.


Thank you for your thoughts! Hearing these opinions is giving me that little push toward aquamarine that I needed. There’s a reason I keep going back to that one!


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

this thing is BIG but I cannot seem to stop looking at it 🤣


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

bobs.divers said:


> this thing is BIG but I cannot seem to stop looking at it 🤣
> View attachment 16423162
> 
> View attachment 16423163


It's big and beautiful . I wish I had bought a 1200T PA back in the day, but never mind, thoroughly enjoying my 300T Aquamarine for over a year now.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

njhinde said:


> It's big and beautiful . I wish I had bought a 1200T PA back in the day, but never mind, thoroughly enjoying my 300T Aquamarine for over a year now.


Thank you sir, I was on the fence on this piece but I am glad I pulled the trigger; it really sits nice on the wrist. Just gotta get used to the weight, 218 grams sized to my 6.8” wrist. 💪🏾🤣


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Lysolek, a little bit of lemon for you.
Loving the Doxa, a lot.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Looks great on that tropic


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


>


lovely combo! Is that a Wolbrook Tropic?


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

After a few weeks wearing almost only the Deepstar II and the new Benthos 500, I switched to SUB300 on a grey NATO today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

19thnervousbreakdown said:


> lovely combo! Is that a Wolbrook Tropic?


Thanks. It’s a Zodiac tropic. My faves


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

#NoFilter - It’s amazing how the Aqua changes so dramatically in different lights!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Yesterday, I took delivery of a very special Doxa that I have been looking to add to my collection for nearly a year. This is a very early run of the 1200T Caribbean (#5) that has the rare "blue paint" meters bezel and white hands. Doxa only produced the blue bezel paint for a short time and then switched to orange bezel paint (and feet markings) for the rest of the production run. These rarely come up for sale and whenever I saw one I knew it was a watch I NEEDED to own. It is even better in person than in pictures...super excited!!!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> Yesterday, I took delivery of a very special Doxa that I have been looking to add to my collection for nearly a year. This is a very early run of the 1200T Caribbean (#5) that has the rare "blue paint" meters bezel and white hands. Doxa only produced the blue bezel paint for a short time and then switched to orange bezel paint (and feet markings) for the rest of the production run. These rarely come up for sale and whenever I saw one I knew it was a watch I NEEDED to own. It is even better in person than in pictures...super excited!!!


Awesome!

Congrats on another great addition!


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

twintop said:


> View attachment 16432328


The SH dial is the best matching one for the S200 !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SaddleSC said:


> Yesterday, I took delivery of a very special Doxa that I have been looking to add to my collection for nearly a year. This is a very early run of the 1200T Caribbean (#5) that has the rare "blue paint" meters bezel and white hands. Doxa only produced the blue bezel paint for a short time and then switched to orange bezel paint (and feet markings) for the rest of the production run. These rarely come up for sale and whenever I saw one I knew it was a watch I NEEDED to own. It is even better in person than in pictures...super excited!!!


That is awesome  congratulations


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!


Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. It’s a Zodiac tropic. My faves


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> That is awesome  congratulations


Thank you, my friend! It was a long journey to find this one!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Touch of colour on this damp and dreary Sunday


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

It is a beauty and rarer than rocking horse doodoo  
Health to enjoy it



SaddleSC said:


> Yesterday, I took delivery of a very special Doxa that I have been looking to add to my collection for nearly a year. This is a very early run of the 1200T Caribbean (#5) that has the rare "blue paint" meters bezel and white hands. Doxa only produced the blue bezel paint for a short time and then switched to orange bezel paint (and feet markings) for the rest of the production run. These rarely come up for sale and whenever I saw one I knew it was a watch I NEEDED to own. It is even better in person than in pictures...super excited!!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SaddleSC said:


>


One of the best..with the cosc models as well. 

Great piece 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Some very cool pieces posted up..
All the best
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

600t from the early 00’s


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa Sharky on Tropic. 
Tried the Maranez BOR but it is a no go


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

sh3l8y said:


> View attachment 16439389


that looks much better on the wrist than it does in bare pics on the DOXA website. Really looks sharp in your pic!!


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

1200t sharkhunter.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bobs.divers, that looks great, especially on the black strap.


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

I think a black strap brings out the black dial accents.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

els4 said:


> I think a black strap brings out the black dial accents.
> View attachment 16452438


Agreed!

Looks great!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

For some reason, this the past week.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

1200t sharkhunter on rubber for a change.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

els4 said:


> Bobs.divers, that looks great, especially on the black strap.


Thank you sir, it does indeed🙌🏾 It’s the only one I keep on the OEM rubber strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Sub 750T Professional COSC for a morning walk with my Maisie


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Happy hump day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

martin_blank said:


> Happy hump day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So good  how are you liking the CF case?
I’m tempted to get one with the Carribean blue dial. Looks great on the OEM Rubber too.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> So good  how are you liking the CF case?
> I’m tempted to get one with the Carribean blue dial. Looks great on the OEM Rubber too.


Thanks! Still really enjoying it, very unique look and super light. The OEM is very nice but just a little too beefy for my taste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

I’m wearing my Pro 200 Caribbean today.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

haven’t worn this one in a while, Doxa SUB 1000T TUSA Caribbean


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Doxa running +3 over 72 hours


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

out on a morning hike 








m31


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Rockin' my modded 1200t Searambler


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

rhaykal said:


> View attachment 16465719
> 
> Rockin' my modded 1200t Searambler


VERY nice.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

whiteshark aqualung Doxa Sub 300 Sharkhunter


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

300 Pro 🍊


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

the blues said:


> View attachment 16471036


A variant of this is my grail watch 😍
Looks great on your wrist, don’t see many of these posted on here.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

the blues said:


> View attachment 16471036


Which model is that? Never seen it before.


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)

valerian839 said:


> Which model is that? Never seen it before.





Ketchup time said:


> A variant of this is my grail watch 😍
> Looks great on your wrist, don’t see many of these posted on here.


Thank u sir.


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)

valerian839 said:


> Which model is that? Never seen it before.


It’s the Doxa sub 5000


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

valerian839 said:


> Which model is that? Never seen it before.


It’s the 5000T Seaconqueror, first DOXA to be equipped with a helium escape valve since 1969.


----------



## Wolf9827 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sub 1000 T professional , pvd


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Those aquamarine DOXAs look amazing. I never thought I'd like that color, but it looks damn good on those DOXAs.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Wolf9827 said:


> Sub 1000 T professional , pvd
> View attachment 16472473


The one that got away 🤤


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 300T on a Zodiac tropic strap


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

The great photos of the Professional and Sharkhunter are making it difficult for me to decide which one is next to join my first Doxa.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

My dilemma is that I want to get to one for everyday:


----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

I just got this Sub 600T in the mail a little while ago. It looks great, and I’m very happy to add it to my collection. We’re going to Florida in late March, it will be coming with me.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

One of my favorites in my collection









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

mine too.....


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Photo for another thread so gotta spread it around.


----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

1200T Searambler and 750T caribbean. Thinking of adding a professional soon.



http://imgur.com/zOk8ZeK


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16474046


Super Nice shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16476034


Wow  amazing  love that yellow dial and great photo


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  amazing  love that yellow dial and great photo


thanks you 👊


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Thought I'd give the 1200t pro 🍊 a spin out.


----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

Desk diving with my 600T today.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

I’m wearing my Caribbean 200 today.


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Finally got my first Doxa, a 300T divingstar last month, and now this one just arrived.
I like all the colors, however I believe a Professional will be next. These Doxa’s are making my wallet a lot lighter.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

600T for the win today.







P


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Boredom;]


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

First Doxa and I’m loving it.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Rasmusbjensen (Dec 20, 2015)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16512065
> 
> View attachment 16512176


Oh wauw. Great color saturation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16512065
> 
> View attachment 16512176


Cool and the gang mate 😎


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my Doxa and forgot to post it


----------



## Rasmusbjensen (Dec 20, 2015)

Wow. Had no idea that the lume was this crazy.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Rasmusbjensen said:


> Oh wauw. Great color saturation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud, Nothing like Doxa orange 🍊



Seikonut1967 said:


> Cool and the gang mate 😎




thanks mate! Took a while to get the black strap


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just received this EO MN for my divingstar. A lot more comfortable than the Nato straps I’ve been using on it.
Loving the DOXA’s


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## dwhit98 (10 mo ago)

Synchron-era Doxa Grafic, I have it on a Molequin strap. Probably my favourite watch, such a well considered and unique design. Particularly love the six o'clock indices serving as a double for the "I" in "SWISS."


----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

I’m heading to Florida today for a week of baseball and fishing. Wearing my Doxa 600T, and packed my Doxa Pro 200.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Rasmusbjensen said:


> Wow. Had no idea that the lume was this crazy.


Smartphones over compensate and saturate, plus night mode shots can pull in more light through longer exposure. Try it yourself. The pic will look amazing, real life, not quite so much. 

Night mode on my 300T - Chernobyl!


----------



## Rasmusbjensen (Dec 20, 2015)

daglesj said:


> Smartphones over compensate and saturate, plus night mode shots can pull in more light through longer exposure. Try it yourself. The pic will look amazing, real life, not quite so much.
> 
> Night mode on my 300T - Chernobyl!
> View attachment 16523216


Haha true. Blaaze


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

I like this EO so much that I just ordered one for my sharkhunter. Hopefully arrives next week.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

Seikonut1967 said:


> View attachment 16510300


Very cool version!!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Been chasing this one for a while, now finally here … 🤩
























600T T-Graph Professional


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

These DOXA’s are just fantastic looking watches. Can’t believe I waited so long to get one, and now a second. Third is not too far off.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

1200T today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16531387


Absolutely amazing photo


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

bobs.divers said:


> Been chasing this one for a while, now finally here … 🤩
> View attachment 16527231
> 
> View attachment 16527331
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous. I hope to add a T.Graph one day.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16536661


who does not like a well done summer vibe watch. Very cool!!


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

'Tis an evening w/a glass of wine and my Doxa 300T. Finally, on a correctly sized Beads of Rice!! What a change and delight!!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

WatchThinker said:


> 'Tis an evening w/a glass of wine and my Doxa 300T. Finally, on a correctly sized Beads of Rice!! What a change and delight!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16539537


Great minds but I still have my 300 on a tropic strap. I will be visiting a watchmaker this week to have the beads of rice put back on the watch. A nice glass of red is always a nice end to the day.


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> Great minds but I still have my 300 on a tropic strap. I will be visiting a watchmaker this week to have the beads of rice put back on the watch. A nice glass of red is always a nice end to the day.


It took me more than a few tries, but i was able to reattach the BoR and then size it. Suddenly, the watch started finding itself on my wrist a ton! Go pop it back on BoR… you won’t regret it!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Woofa (Apr 6, 2021)

Bought this for my wife but now that I have tried it on...I may be borrowing it sometime.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

All hail the fatty


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

The sharkhunter on a cool and rainy Pennsylvania morning.


----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

I’m wearing my Sub 200 Caribbean today.


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

blackdog1101 said:


> I’m wearing my Sub 200 Caribbean today.
> View attachment 16547494


Y'know - I've been luke warm on the 200 until I saw this photo. That's a wonderful combo!!


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Sub 200 White Pearl ~


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bobs.divers said:


> Been chasing this one for a while, now finally here …
> View attachment 16527231
> 
> View attachment 16527331
> ...


Wow  that’s nice.  congratulations


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ddaly12 said:


> 1200T today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miss this one a lot and finally reacquired it. Can’t wait to get it. Nice shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 300T Sharkhunter 50th, Still mounted on the Zodiac Tropic strap(my favorite tropic). Hoping for my new-to-me 1200T Prob will land tomorrow before we go to the beach for a week. Then may decide to move this  



















































I love the iconic case design of the sub, and it wears well whether on rubber or bracelet. 
Doxas always put a smile on my face when I wear them for some reason.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

A late morning recharge: Espresso and my Doxa both make me feel good. Still loving the BoR bracelet.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

On the Erika’s for the weekend.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Weather a bit dreich here the last couple of weeks - time to brighten this up a bit


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

The rarely seen Doxa Deco.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

The wrist shots looked awful so I forced myself to take it off long enough to snap this photo.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Teeuu said:


> The wrist shots looked awful so I forced myself to take it off long enough to snap this photo.
> View attachment 16556389


I'm with you. I rarely post a wrist shot - it just never looks right. And, frankly, I think about taking the picture, usually, when it is off my wrist while I'm making coffee and cleaning up in the morning. Which bracelet is that - looks perfect!


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

It's a DOXA morning! Two "oranges" and, mercifully, an espresso shot.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

WatchThinker said:


> I'm with you. I rarely post a wrist shot - it just never looks right. And, frankly, I think about taking the picture, usually, when it is off my wrist while I'm making coffee and cleaning up in the morning. Which bracelet is that - looks perfect!


Thanks. The bracelet is a brushed finish "Bony mesh" from Strapcode. It's pretty unique even among other mesh straps since it's tapered and the "bony" design is very distinctive. It looks much better in person. It's difficult to capture the look in a photo.


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Teeuu said:


> Thanks. The bracelet is a brushed finish "Bony mesh" from Strapcode. It's pretty unique even among other mesh straps since it's tapered and the "bony" design is very distinctive. It looks much better in person. It's difficult to capture the look in a photo.


In looking up your bracelet ( out of stock at the moment ) - I stumbled across the fact that Strapcode makes ratchet adjustable clasps, similar to the one on my 300T. This opens up the whole Doxa 300 line to me!! I simply don't understand why Doxa doesn't issue the 300 w/a BoR bracelet that adjusts at the clasp like the 300T- an important factor for me for this type of watch. Thanks a bunch for the nudge to look them over!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

A little color to brighten up an unseasonably cold day:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> A little color to brighten up an unseasonably cold day:Beautiful version of 1200T. I wish that was still available, even as a 300T.
> 
> View attachment 16562040


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry for the added quote to your post. This old dinosaur is still learning this tech stuff.
I meant to reply to your post the following: Beautiful version of the 1200T. I wish that was still available, even as a 300T.


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Diving in the Maldives with my Sub 750T GMT Divingstar! Performed admirably, of course.
















Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

750t Dirk Pitt edition


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

els4 said:


> On the Erika’s for the weekend.
> View attachment 16554114


That’s nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

fatalelement said:


> Diving in the Maldives with my Sub 750T GMT Divingstar! Performed admirably, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I"e never seen that model. Incredible! Wish they'd reissue. Frankly, even just an interior 12hr, rotating bezel would be incredible.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

WatchThinker said:


> I"e never seen that model. Incredible! Wish they'd reissue.


Agreed - that really is a great looking watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T and bourbon


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

I really love the way light hits the carbon variations within the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Ah yes, weekend!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16584933
> View attachment 16584934


Nice but you need to color coordinate with the lead! 😁 I was also out with the little doggo today. 😊


----------



## ironcastle (Dec 20, 2013)

A picture from this morning. Something makes the light in the car just right for a picture


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

MaBr said:


> Nice but you need to color coordinate with the lead! 😁 I was also out with the little doggo today. 😊
> View attachment 16585165
> View attachment 16585166
> View attachment 16585167


😎I’m in sync with my dog’s harness for once.


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle (Dec 20, 2013)

Good morning from Sweden!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa T-Graph 200


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

1200t rambler


----------



## jmahon (Jul 5, 2007)

I’m digging the bund strap.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

I have that same watch, I absolutely love it.


----------



## ironcastle (Dec 20, 2013)

It's hard not to like this one.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

New Arrival 🙃


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Long match for the LCS Varsity Soccer team


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Eric M (Mar 29, 2013)

My single Doxa. Old photo but worn today









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

This one just came back from service! Thanks Doxa, thanks Stephanie, fantastic job!

Before:








And after:









Doxa sub 1000t professional project aware


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

bobs.divers said:


> This one just came back from service! Thanks Doxa, thanks Stephanie, fantastic job!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 16594323
> ...


Great job 👏


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Davida3544 said:


> Great job 👏


Indeed! Pretty happy with it I must say


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

bobs.divers said:


> Indeed! Pretty happy with it I must say


Would you mind letting me know the cost of the service and refurbishment?


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Davida3544 said:


> Would you mind letting me know the cost of the service and refurbishment?


PM’d


----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

bobs.divers said:


> This one just came back from service! Thanks Doxa, thanks Stephanie, fantastic job!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 16594323
> ...


Keep us updated on how well the enamel on the bezel numbers hold up.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

:]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

My Searambler amongst others


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## oystertrader (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Doxa + Coffee


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

just added to the stable


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bobs.divers said:


> This one just came back from service! Thanks Doxa, thanks Stephanie, fantastic job!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 16594323
> ...


That looks amazing. Like new


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks amazing. Like new


Indeed! Thank you, very pleased with the service.


----------



## ironcastle (Dec 20, 2013)

bobs.divers said:


> This one just came back from service! Thanks Doxa, thanks Stephanie, fantastic job!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 16594323
> ...


The bezel was exchanged, right? 
Anyway, congrats, it looks great!


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Out on a hike on Devil’s Den, Weston CT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DOXA 1200T professional today. Loving it on the BOR bracelet. 










Hanging out with my boy Magnus.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

just added Doxa SUB 1200T Caribbean Blue Bezel


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

@NS1 😁🤣I had to check if my watch was in the box 😁🤣🤣


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

lysolek007 said:


> @NS1 😁🤣I had to check if my watch was in the box 😁🤣🤣


 Well, I have to admit that seeing your picture of an almost identical strap/watch combo got me off my posterior to post a picture. Enjoy your new pickup!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

NS1 said:


> Well, I have to admit that seeing your picture of an almost identical strap/watch combo got me off my posterior to post a picture. Enjoy your new pickup!


thank bro, Strap Isofrane and Doxa is a great combination


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Someone is trying to get their post count up…


----------



## xian (Feb 3, 2021)

ean10775 said:


> Someone is trying to get their post count up…


Well deduced!

Did I do it right?


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

1500 SR on Doxa rubber strap (which fits and balances the overall feeling 'on the wrist' of the 1500 quiet well)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

danmasterfunk said:


> Love the Omega


Thank you


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 16607246


Well, that is just right sir. Nice set!


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 16607246


Magnificient collection


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

His and hers 300T and 200T circa early 70s.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16613327


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Weekend! 🚀


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

rneiman3 said:


> View attachment 16613589


That’s a great looking combination


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

rneiman3 said:


> View attachment 16613589


Your DOXA Sub 600t - aubry era inspired/Jenny reissue 600t but not the Marei era sub 600t also during the Jenny family period looks amazing on your wrist! 
Or are we referring to it as the ICE 600t?
Either way, looks awesome 🦈


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Watching the ocean from Pacific City, Oregon.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Afternoon caffeine infusion w/my Doxa.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Took this one in last week for final clean and here we are Doxa 1200T thank you 
*bobs.divers*


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Vintage Sharkhunter









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

The trio. The 300 just arrived on Thursday, the 600T is about a month old, and the 300T is from last March.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

300t while gardening. It’s on a non-standard 20-18 bracelet as it should. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

a newcamer


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Vintage Searambler









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Took this one in last week for final clean and here we are Doxa 1200T thank you
> *bobs.divers*
> View attachment 16615736


You are very welcome, thank you too, great chatting about watches with a fellow watch enthusiast.
Looks brand new, you really did a great job on it, enjoy it in good health!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

bobs.divers said:


> You are very welcome, thank you too, great chatting about watches with a fellow watch enthusiast.
> Looks brand new, you really did a great job on it, enjoy it in good health!


Always great to meet new friends on the Doxa Forums thank again!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 300T Sharkhunter 50th anniversary on Zodiac tropic  today


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

MKN said:


> 300t while gardening. It’s on a non-standard 20-18 bracelet as it should.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell us more about the "non-standard" bracelet... OEM endlinks plus WatchGecko BOR?


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

My Poseidon right before a dive ….
into the kitchen sink 🤣
#doingdishes


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)

Army on Wolbrook desert tropic


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SenorPedro said:


> Tell us more about the "non-standard" bracelet... OEM endlinks plus WatchGecko BOR?


Yes . I did modify the endlinks heavily so they match the case a lot more. Took a bit of doing.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## xian (Feb 3, 2021)

deepsea03 said:


>


The day has just started for me and it appears I’ve already had a few too many‍


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

deepsea03 said:


>


somebody call Dr. Strange, this poster ^^^ is trapped in the Mirror Dimension!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Outside on a lovely spring morning w/my espresso, Doxa & dogs.


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

Lovely day here in sunny Manchester


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

View attachment 16632590


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

A wonderful day outside!! A "pop up" watch afficianado appears in the photo!


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16640551


Wow! This photo really shows that color way off to its best advantage!


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

300T today. Always makes me  

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Master watch (8 mo ago)

bpax said:


> My two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice watch!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Bit of 50th in the sun


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Burgers after yard work


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16645526


How'd you put a strap on the drilled lugs?


----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)

Just need a BoR bracelet to complete it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> How'd you put a strap on the drilled lugs?


My guess: by keeping the originals screw pins. It works on a few straps (I tried on Isofrane & Tropic ones). Not extra easy to adjust, but possible.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Wifey 300 Sharky in its (almost) summer edition...


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Cannot believe I tried to sell this; I would’ve regretted it immediately.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T professional  I’m a big fan of the BOR on Doxas. 
Love this thing, keeping it this time


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

JIFB said:


> My guess: by keeping the originals screw pins. It works on a few straps (I tried on Isofrane & Tropic ones). Not extra easy to adjust, but possible.


I really want to put an Isofrane on my 1500T, but the screw lugs and 21.5mm lug width has held me back.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> I really want to put an Isofrane on my 1500T, but the screw lugs and 21.5mm lug width has held me back.


I can confirm you that it works quiet well and that the 22 mm Isofrane is one of the few rubber/silicone strap that can stand the 'mighty' 1500


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

There are worse ways to start the day....


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16662335


This looks awesome.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Rocked the Yukon this weekend









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Maybe a bit too matchy-matchy today - or?


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Can’t take this thing off. Makes me wonder if I should be looking at upgrading my 600T Pro for a 300 Pro, too.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

I really like the off-white Joseph Bonnie since it works pretty well with vintage style lume.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 300T Sharkhunter on zodiac  tropic for the commute home…

























Time to grill some steaks


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

My newest arrival, the Sub600T Professional


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

double post


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


>


Wow  that shot


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  that shot


Thanks, Brice have a great weekend


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

A nice end to a rough week…..


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Stogey time, happy Friday Gents


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## mooieklokjes (Dec 28, 2012)

My latest acquisition! A rare Sub 300 ‘no-T’ Aqua-Lung, also known as the White Shark.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

twintop said:


> View attachment 16676579


That’s pretty good - I’m beginning to think that this watch really benefits from a strap rather than the oem bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Got my first Doxa today after stalking the Sub 300 for a long time. I knew people say that this case wears well but I was still nervous about how my humble wrist would handle it. Even on top of a double-pass Nato, this thing wears like a dream. 

Once I was pretty sure that I was going to get one, I went back and forth for 2 months over the dial color. It was either this, Pro, Shark, or Caribbean. I wanted this to be close to a daily wearer so I scared myself away from orange. I kept wanting the Shark to have the all-white 50th anniversary hands and I already have too many black dials. Desire for the blue faded. I was hesitant with the Searambler because I was afraid the steel dial would make the watch look bigger without the contrast of dial to case but the way the case, bezel, and dial handle light makes a decent contrast. After I sold my vintage Tudor Oysterdate, I have been missing the warmth of a nice silver dial. I think I got this one right (still hoping to try on a Pro at some point soon, though).




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Mike2, very nice choice. Can’t go wrong with any of the colors, and like myself and probably 90% of the people on the Doxa forum, this won’t be your last one.
Cheers and wear it in good health,
Edgar


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

MKN said:


> That’s pretty good - I’m beginning to think that this watch really benefits from a strap rather than the oem bracelet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Mike2 said:


> Got my first Doxa today after stalking the Sub 300 for a long time. I knew people say that this case wears well but I was still nervous about how my humble wrist would handle it. Even on top of a double-pass Nato, this thing wears like a dream.
> 
> Once I was pretty sure that I was going to get one, I went back and forth for 2 months over the dial color. It was either this, Pro, Shark, or Caribbean. I wanted this to be close to a daily wearer so I scared myself away from orange. I kept wanting the Shark to have the all-white 50th anniversary hands and I already have too many black dials. Desire for the blue faded. I was hesitant with the Searambler because I was afraid the steel dial would make the watch look bigger without the contrast of dial to case but the way the case, bezel, and dial handle light makes a decent contrast. After I sold my vintage Tudor Oysterdate, I have been missing the warmth of a nice silver dial. I think I got this one right (still hoping to try on a Pro at some point soon, though).
> 
> ...


You are an over-thinker after my own heart!! You made a great choice! When I get my next Doxa - this is my likely "get" too. Looks great on the NATO you selected. Though I'd made a bit of a mistake and put my 300T Pro on a grey nato right away. The watch really sang for me once I popped it on the beads of rice. 

Enjoy it!!! For me, I had some wrist concerns, but now I find it one of my most common go-tos. Super ( almost weirdly ) comfortable.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T this evening


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

Mike2 said:


> Got my first Doxa today after stalking the Sub 300 for a long time. I knew people say that this case wears well but I was still nervous about how my humble wrist would handle it. Even on top of a double-pass Nato, this thing wears like a dream.
> 
> Once I was pretty sure that I was going to get one, I went back and forth for 2 months over the dial color. It was either this, Pro, Shark, or Caribbean. I wanted this to be close to a daily wearer so I scared myself away from orange. I kept wanting the Shark to have the all-white 50th anniversary hands and I already have too many black dials. Desire for the blue faded. I was hesitant with the Searambler because I was afraid the steel dial would make the watch look bigger without the contrast of dial to case but the way the case, bezel, and dial handle light makes a decent contrast. After I sold my vintage Tudor Oysterdate, I have been missing the warmth of a nice silver dial. I think I got this one right (still hoping to try on a Pro at some point soon, though).
> 
> ...


Great choice.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

els4 said:


> Mike2, very nice choice. Can’t go wrong with any of the colors, and like myself and probably 90% of the people on the Doxa forum, this won’t be your last one.
> Cheers and wear it in good health,
> Edgar


O boy. That’s what I’m afraid of. I’m confident in my choice but the Pro is so sweet as well.



WatchThinker said:


> You are an over-thinker after my own heart!! You made a great choice! When I get my next Doxa - this is my likely "get" too. Looks great on the NATO you selected. Though I'd made a bit of a mistake and put my 300T Pro on a grey nato right away. The watch really sang for me once I popped it on the beads of rice.
> 
> Enjoy it!!! For me, I had some wrist concerns, but now I find it one of my most common go-tos. Super ( almost weirdly ) comfortable.


O yes, as a person who overthinks everything, I turn it up to 11 with watch choices. Thanks, the olive nylon is perfect and the C&B Chevron I have it on today is great as well. I think ‘weirdly comfortable’ is a great way to describe the case and how incredibly flat it wears. It came on the bracelet and I put it on first with it and I know it will be back on for sure, it felt so softly comfortable.



Davida3544 said:


> Great choice.


Thanks!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16689841


The more I see of the carbon model, the more I want one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

Love the professional


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Back on the rubber 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Off to a diving vacation…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

wearing a dive watch while I dive into a good book


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

It’s such a nice diver!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300 Poseidon


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Getting yardwork done at 89F 🥵


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

MKN said:


> That’s pretty good - I’m beginning to think that this watch really benefits from a strap rather than the oem bracelet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. It really has made me think about buying one, tbh.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

deepsea03 said:


>


How does that wear for you? 
I had the same strap on a 300t and it very nearly didn’t fit because of the clearance between spring bar and case - are you using super thin bars?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

MKN said:


> How does that wear for you?
> I had the same strap on a 300t and it very nearly didn’t fit because of the clearance between spring bar and case - are you using super thin bars?


Just regular spring bars and yeah its tight but doesn't rub against the case. Super comfortable once I got it dialed in


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

deepsea03 said:


> Just regular spring bars and yeah its tight but doesn't rub against the case. Super comfortable once I got it dialed in


Great, it’s a cool looking bracelet for sure


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

My good old COSC Sub 750T on the newer 300T bracelet, great fit 👌🏾


----------



## fehlbaum (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Today Tiffany


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mid-Summer Soccer Tournament


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)

Fed stingrays and swam with sharks today


----------



## markwa_uk (Feb 21, 2021)

My first arrived yesterday


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Boiler (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Richard C. (11 mo ago)

< if "Doxa"
< then
< Go "Orange"


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Richard C. said:


> < if "Doxa"
> < then
> < Go "Orange"
> View attachment 16727942


I rarely see pics of the orange 200. More pics of this one, please!


----------



## Richard C. (11 mo ago)

valerian839 said:


> I rarely see pics of the orange 200. More pics of this one, please!


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

the whitepearl Sub 200 is fascinating to me because simultaneously I can admit (1) it looks fantastic, but (2) I am completely uninterested in owning one.

Ultimately, I think that works out to a compliment to the whitepearl Sub 200. 😇


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

valerian839 said:


> the whitepearl Sub 200 is fascinating to me because simultaneously I can admit (1) it looks fantastic, but (2) I am completely uninterested in owning one.
> 
> Ultimately, I think that works out to a compliment to the whitepearl Sub 200. 😇


I had a Aqua 300T that I enjoyed but ultimately sold. I love the 200 on my wrist so much more. I’m a big fan of the White Pearl colorway and I’m glad it’s offered now across the line. Eventually I want to get a 300 and I will be tempted to again choose the White Pearl. I wear a lot of black and neutral colors so the more vibrant colors or orange accents on the Sea Rambler and Sharkhunter can be a bit much for me some times. But that’s what so great about Doxa - there’s something for all of us.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

sh3l8y said:


> I had a Aqua 300T that I enjoyed but ultimately sold. I love the 200 on my wrist so much more. I’m a big fan of the White Pearl colorway and I’m glad it’s offered now across the line. Eventually I want to get a 300 and I will be tempted to again choose the White Pearl. I wear a lot of black and neutral colors so the more vibrant colors or orange accents on the Sea Rambler and Sharkhunter can be a bit much for me some times. But that’s what so great about Doxa - there’s something for all of us.


Agreed. I'm a big fan of the 200, I have the Divingstar. I had the Caribbean too, but the polished hands were difficult to see when reflecting something dark.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

New strap on the Sharkhunter. White straps works so well with the monochrome 50th anniversary.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

300T on RSM Fabric strap


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

I just got my first Doxa -- have been wearing it all week. It came on the beads of rice. I expected it to be very difficult to size, based on what I had read, but it went smoothly. Today I decided to try it on a Hirsch pure rubber. So far I quite like it.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

emgee79 said:


> I just got my first Doxa -- have been wearing it all week. It came on the beads of rice. I expected it to be very difficult to size, based on what I had read, but it went smoothly. Today I decided to try it on a Hirsch pure rubber. So far I quite like it.
> 
> View attachment 16733762
> View attachment 16733777


Looks awesome. Is it wrong that I want an aquamarine 300 to go along with my aquamarine 300T?


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

NS1 said:


> Looks awesome. Is it wrong that I want an aquamarine 300 to go along with my aquamarine 300T?


Not wrong! Because it's such a nice color. If I were thinking of a second (I'm not, yet...) I'd be looking at the divingstar. I'm not usually a fan of yellow dials, but 300 divingstar just looks so good.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Welcome to the club and congrats on this awesome piece! Perfect for the summer.
Would you mind sharing a side profile shot of your piece on the Hirsch strap? I’ve been wanting to order it but been on the fence because I was not sure of the thickness.
Thanks!


emgee79 said:


> I just got my first Doxa -- have been wearing it all week. It came on the beads of rice. I expected it to be very difficult to size, based on what I had read, but it went smoothly. Today I decided to try it on a Hirsch pure rubber. So far I quite like it.
> 
> View attachment 16733762
> View attachment 16733777


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

bobs.divers said:


> Welcome to the club and congrats on this awesome piece! Perfect for the summer.
> Would you mind sharing a side profile shot of your piece on the Hirsch strap? I’ve been wanting to order it but been on the fence because I was not sure of the thickness.
> Thanks!


of course!

















Let me know if there's a particular view you want.

Apparently it's 4.4mm thick at the lugs, which sounds like a lot to me as it's on my wrist. it thins out considerably away from the lugs and it's pretty flexible. It
is a bit pricey imo, but I liked that I could get a short version.

edit: there's a bump at the top, which may account for the thickness of it:


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

It’s perfect actually! I was looking for a substantial plain rubber strap and this seems to fit the bill, thank you for the pictures and enjoy it in good health!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Plenty of orange with the 1500 dial, I like it a lot  !


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16735375


The Caribbean carbon is interesting. Not necessarily the easier matching colors, but final result is surprisingly quiet pleasant.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T pro


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy 4th of July


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Michael_P (Oct 16, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16738909


These are such classics!! Beautiful timepiece!!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Summer Vibes


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Sub 200 club


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Rbq said:


>


That band really is fantastic for the watch!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

Close, but not quite?


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Seiklox (8 mo ago)

bpax said:


> My two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SenorPedro said:


> Close, but not quite?
> View attachment 16745824


If you’re talking about strap choice….I think that one is spot on. Looks great!


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Latest addition is the Sharkhunter. Still trying to sell the 600T but I refuse to lose more than a certain percentage from what I paid, so I might end up keeping it. Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T today. I love the BOR bracelet though the watch is also nice on tropic.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

After wearing it on the beads of rice all week I switched to a gray Barton and... Hello!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

I just love that orange dial


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Just me and Dirk Pitt hangin out


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SenorPedro said:


> Close, but not quite?
> View attachment 16745824


Actually, just right!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## cesarh (Apr 3, 2007)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16759960


Love the 600t, how does it wear?


----------



## cesarh (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is my newest, but not my last!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Just got my T-graph back from Doxa service for a minor issue. Good to have to have it back!


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

cesarh said:


> Here is my newest, but not my last!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that one. What about the dial lume? Do you find it intersting or practical. And how does it lume after some hours in the dark?


----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

Would have loved to show my sub1200t but cant post photos. So think of a searambler currently on its original hershey bar style orange rubber strap with the words DOXA on it.... 😎


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Tuco approves! 🐶


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

1200t on 7" wrist. Tapered (20-18) Uncle Seiko BOR:


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

out and about for some high end sausage gravy and biscuits at Baltimore's Paper Moon Diner



the decor is... busy


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Everything is better with Bacon


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Digging through old hard drives. Man, this one takes me back


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Digging through old hard drives. Man, this one takes me back


is that 300T Seahunter a real DOXA model?


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

valerian839 said:


> is that 300T Seahunter a real DOXA model?


I hadn't seen or heard of it before either but I googled it and there is some info here: 

PROFESSIONAL - SEAHUNTER (doxa300t.com)


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

My first Doxa arrived today. Absolutely love it!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Some 750t on GMT BOR:


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

sna0403 said:


> Some 750t on GMT BOR:
> View attachment 16776279
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Apologies for the less than glamorous setting this morning. It would surely be much cooler with some stingrays and/or sharks in the background. Best I can do is a monitor stand and some stickies.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

emgee79 said:


> Apologies for the less than glamorous setting this morning. It would surely be much cooler with some stingrays and/or sharks in the background. Best I can do is a monitor stand and some stickies.
> View attachment 16777571


That's the trials and tribulations for us desk divers


----------



## SeventeenJewels (6 mo ago)

Long time lurker. First time posting. New Sub 200. Swapped out SS for a Barton band


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

SeventeenJewels said:


> Long time lurker. First time posting. New Sub 200. Swapped out SS for a Barton band
> View attachment 16778093


damn that looks good


----------



## SeventeenJewels (6 mo ago)

Thanks, I sent a suggestion to DOXA to offer those kind of bands on all their colorful watches.


----------



## iDiggs9 (Jun 4, 2012)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16771617


very nice !


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

My Isofrane showed up today, very pleased with it!


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

The restoration on this Doxa took twelve months, but it is finally complete. I had the original crown reinstalled last week. It is now running and in its original configuration for the first time since 1974!


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ciao.


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fully Aware


























Sunday Cheers!*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love my 1200T


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

deepsea03 said:


>


I like the strap! What is it?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

BSwed said:


> I like the strap! What is it?


Thanks, it's a perlon strap - person is the style/material not really the brand. tons of colors, lightweight and perfect for summer regardless of where you source it from


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

deepsea03 said:


> Thanks, it's a perlon strap - person is the style/material not really the brand. tons of colors, lightweight and perfect for summer regardless of where you source it from


Thanks, I kind of saw that it was Perlon  But it was the structure of it that felt more appealing than usual. The structure of the structure so to speak. I guess it's what seems to be called Braided Perlon. I think I'll give Crown & buckles version a try - it seems to have the similar kind of setup as yours;


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

BSwed said:


> Thanks, I kind of saw that it was Perlon  But it was the structure of it that felt more appealing than usual. The structure of the structure so to speak. I guess it's what seems to be called Braided Perlon. I think I'll give Crown & buckles version a try - it seems to have the similar kind of setup as yours;


my bad, lol - I think you'll like the one in the shot


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

Just arrived


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Back at my happy place


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

I like how the 300 on rubber is light and easy to wear. Can't get enough of it


----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

http://imgur.com/1FG54am


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I was wearing my 300T whilst diving this week, and whilst I always love seeing the stunning dial in the sunlight (especially in the shallower depths), the bezel is pretty useless for me because I can hardly read it (more an issue with my eyesight though). I use my Shearwater for the important dive data anyway, so still enjoy taking the beautiful aquamarine along for fun.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

njhinde said:


> I was wearing my 300T whilst diving this week, and whilst I always love seeing the stunning dial in the sunlight (especially in the shallower depths), the bezel is pretty useless for me because I can hardly read it (more an issue with my eyesight though). I use my Shearwater for the important dive data anyway, so still enjoy taking the beautiful aquamarine along for fun.


Haha, same for me: when ageing the bezel becomes suddenly strangely unreadable. The positive point is that I also tend to see less scratches on the bezel  !
Nice Aquamarine by the way


----------



## iDiggs9 (Jun 4, 2012)

Genabis74 said:


> View attachment 16792144


beautiful combination
.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

iDiggs9 said:


> beautiful combination
> .


Thank you!


----------



## ironcastle (Dec 20, 2013)

Enjoying the evening watch.


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

Today’s new arrival! Sub 200 Caribbean. 😍


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

My Sub 750T


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Genabis74 said:


> View attachment 16792144


What brand strap is that?


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> What brand strap is that?


BluShark


----------



## iDiggs9 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dark Overlord said:


> out and about for some high end sausage gravy and biscuits at Baltimore's Paper Moon Diner
> 
> 
> 
> the decor is... busy


WOW ! that yellow really pops.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Some wristshots taken during my Florida vacation...just love the Sub600T Professional...I've worn the Sub600T for 2 months daily now and I have no problems with it being top heavy or how it fits on my wrist!!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Never mind.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 300T 50th anniversary on a Zodiac tropic strap


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Such a Great Vacation Watch!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WatchThinker said:


> Such a Great Vacation Watch!
> 
> View attachment 16814125


Sure is  always take mine to the beach. 

Nice view in the background


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sure is  always take mine to the beach.
> 
> Nice view in the background


The 300T ratchet clasp is such a winner in these humid, hot places!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

On Isofrane today


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Some water time today ….


----------



## WWWatchGuy (Oct 8, 2019)

thies wunder said:


> last year i bought "some" Doxa`s.
> Now it`s time to show you my collection.
> I hope you show me yours !
> 
> ...





thies wunder said:


> last year i bought "some" Doxa`s.
> Now it`s time to show you my collection.
> I hope you show me yours !
> 
> ...


Here's mine


----------



## WWWatchGuy (Oct 8, 2019)

You don't see the Blue with only white hands often.. A watch I really enjoy in the summer Sub1200T


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Good Morning Sunshine!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Craustin1 said:


> On Isofrane today
> 
> View attachment 16817863


That's a superb combination! I want to see more pictures of it. 👌


----------



## TonyTHT (Mar 15, 2020)

New arrival yesterday


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

TonyTHT said:


> New arrival yesterday
> View attachment 16820678


Nice 5000. Rare around these parts. Thx for sharing 🤙


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Got my first watch compliment in 5 years at dinner last night. The server said she couldn’t stop looking at the orange. Unsurprisingly, she has never heard of Doxa, though.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

My Sub1200t


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

@deepsea03 - couldn't resist the urge to try out a braided Perlon strap after your inspiring photos. It feels pretty good on the wrist.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

BSwed said:


> @deepsea03 - couldn't resist the urge to try out a braided Perlon strap after your inspiring photos. It feels pretty good on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 16826133


My work here is done, lol
Seriously, it looks great. Have a great weekend


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*If My Boss Call’s,
….Tell Him, I’m Busy at Work
and, Can Not Be Disturbed!….


















Seems This Watch has always been in the "WUS" member family:
1. "GraniteQuarry" (pre-2009)
to
2. "Toshi" (Rich) (Toshi straps) (London) (2009)
to
3. "Alas" (Alasdair) (Scotland) (2009)
to 
4. "Toshi" again (London)
to
5. "Alas" again (Scotland) (2017)
to
6. "Dan01" (USA) (went to Scotland & bought from Alas) (20018/19)
to
7. ME!..."garydusa" (Gary D..in the USA!) (bought it from Dan) (Since 2020)


Bob Loblaw:








(Arrested Development)
Ha!*


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I’ll Call You Back Later..


























..Ha!*


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

SUB 300T Aquamarine


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T Pool-rambler
“NO DIVING…You’ll Bump Your Head”



































Yay it’s Friday!*


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Picked up the kids from the library this morning and ran across a shelf filled with Clive Cussler’s books, and had to take this shot! 😁


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Doxa SUB 300T sans-HEV Divingstar 879.10.361.10


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Just got my 1st Doxa. What a fantastic piece this is. My Seiko 777 turtle is jealous already!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Cover Drive said:


> Just got my 1st Doxa. What a fantastic piece this is. My Seiko 777 turtle is jealous already!
> View attachment 16849417


Wonderful piece! Congratulations, enjoy it in good health!
Welcome to the DoxaFam!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Was wearing a dress-watch this weekend, then switched to the biggest and heaviest piece in the rotation (there's one watch in my collection that trumps the 600T-Graph, but that one is pristine and boxed up).


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16828731


Man, ain't it a beaut? I'm wearing mine today, and I couldn't take a pic any better than this. Cheers!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T pro today. Love it on the Zodiac tropic strap


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

I put this on an Isofrane yesterday. I just can't get enough of it. The bracelet weighed a ton and after three years, this is finally super comfortable to wear.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> View attachment 16865349
> 
> 
> I put this on an Isofrane yesterday. I just can't get enough of it. The bracelet weighed a ton and after three years, this is finally super comfortable to wear.


Yeah, Happy to hear that good feedback. I knew the Iso was matching very well with the 1500 big boy. Hope you will wear it with more pleasure


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank You @Jeep99dad!!











Doxa 300T Sharkhunter 50th Anniversary


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

A bit of yellow to enter september and (soon) say bye bye to summer time☀⛱😎


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

JIFB said:


> A bit of yellow to enter september and (soon) say bye bye to summer time☀⛱😎
> View attachment 16871193


I really love the script on the old Divingstar models.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

JIFB said:


> A bit of yellow to enter september and (soon) say bye bye to summer time☀⛱😎
> View attachment 16871193


AWESOME YELLOW! Which rubber strap is on it?


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

bobs.divers said:


> AWESOME YELLOW! Which rubber strap is on it?


It's the Doxa 300T. Fits perfectly the 1000 case


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

representing the vintage gang with my Doxa Sport


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Today's choice.
Is this considered "vintage" yet?


----------



## beatlepaul (Jul 25, 2021)

300T + 300...the Doxa Sub history


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

*not to double post but FYI one of these just popped up for sale at a fair price - full kit - on the bay. If anyone is looking for one, this would be the time, I have not seen one of these pop-up for sale for at least a year, happy hunting!*


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

bobs.divers said:


> not to double post but FYI one of these just popped up for sale at a fair price - full kit - on the bay. If anyone is looking for one, this would be the time, I have not seen one of these pop-up for sale for at least a year, happy hunting!


and just like that, gone, poof! it was listed for 2800EUR / 2780USD somewhere in Germany


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Almost forgot I have this Sharkie 750T










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Just playing around with some of the JB tropic straps. IMHO the proportions and thickness of their straps are perfect for the 300T/1200Ts. What say you?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

bobs.divers said:


> Just playing around with some of the JB tropic straps. IMHO the proportions and thickness of their straps are perfect for the 300T/1200Ts. What say you?
> View attachment 16883568


JB’s with the 2 smaller keepers = perfection!


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

bobs.divers said:


> Just playing around with some of the JB tropic straps. IMHO the proportions and thickness of their straps are perfect for the 300T/1200Ts. What say you?
> View attachment 16883568


They look really good. What are your thoughts about a Bund strap…. Robert Redford style?


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Cover Drive said:


> They look really good. What are your thoughts about a Bund strap…. Robert Redford style?


I have tried those bund straps but for me those straps only work on the 300s otherwise they become too thick for my wrist.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

ChrisWMT said:


> JB’s with the 2 smaller keepers = perfection!


Awesome! I prefer to keep all 3 of them - I like how they fully cover the remaining strap


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Just bagged this wild 😛 white shark 🦈


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

1200T tonight


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> 1200T tonight


Looks so good on that tropic!


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

bobs.divers said:


> Just playing around with some of the JB tropic straps. IMHO the proportions and thickness of their straps are perfect for the 300T/1200Ts. What say you?
> View attachment 16883568


Nice collection.  
Are they tapered at 16 or 18 mm ? (it seems to be 16 but not sure).


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

JIFB said:


> Nice collection.
> Are they tapered at 16 or 18 mm ? (it seems to be 16 but not sure).


Thank you! They taper down to 16mm. I have read on couple reviews that the straps are the same ones Wolbrook makes - somehow both companies share molds - but I prefer the buckle of the JB.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Looks so good on that tropic!


Thanks. I’m a huge fan of the BOR and hardly ever wear a Doxa on strap but I do love it on a nice soft Tropic


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

bobs.divers said:


> Thank you! They taper down to 16mm. I have read on couple reviews that the straps are the same ones Wolbrook makes - somehow both companies share molds - but I prefer the buckle of the JB.


Thanks a lot for the return. I have some wolbrook that are quiet nices. But, like you, I am not 'over convinced' by the buckles they put on the strap. So, next time I will try a JB.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

2 weeks in and still loving this


----------



## levkov (Jan 26, 2016)

My vintage Synchron Sharkie says hi 👋


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Muck's breakfast shot with #1 Diving With Legends for me and Seahunters 600T Divingstar for Mrs M.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Decisions, decisions, decisions…….


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

My absolute favorite one for the last months


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

So much orange


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T. Graph on loan for a few days


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

The choice was difficult, today he won a seat on the Sharkhunter wrist


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T Graph


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

New Synchron Topic strap for the T.Graph


----------



## hwy1north (Jul 6, 2017)

From WUS member to the next, and another proud Doxa owner!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Trying a new kind of strap in lack of an orange Isofrane. First though was... it looks and also wears vintage-like


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Trying a new kind of strap in lack of an orange Isofrane. First though was... it looks and also wears vintage-like


Where did you get that strap from? I've only seen the black one like that being sold!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

@berserkkw send you a pm


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Goblin77 said:


> @berserkkw send you a pm


I'm definitely interested too  Maybe post a link here unless it's super secret?


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't think it's secret, as you can find all informations in a German watch forum. 

I bought the strap from a German shop. But it isn't listed in the webshop already.
You need to contact him via pm. 

In this thread you'll get all information needed:

https://uhrforum.de/threads/bonetto...zur-auswahl-chronofactum.505436/#post-7182384


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T.Graph


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## gliebig (May 16, 2011)

MaBr said:


> View attachment 16926876


I like the strap. May I ask where you purchased it?


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

MaBr said:


> View attachment 16926876


Nice pic. Really shows the orange contrasting against the darker colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Last days with my beloved orange dial... 
Fall is here now, which means that I will have to change my dial color pretty soon...


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

berserkkw said:


> Where did you get that strap from? I've only seen the black one like that being sold!


& @gliebig

Hey guys,

the brand of the strap is "Bonetto Cinturini". We're official Bonetto Cinturini dealer but haven't found the time yet to put it in the shop. We still have a couple of these straps (orange and black version) available, so send me a PM if interested.

Cheers!
Tom
Chronofactum


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Searambler


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Love how sub 300 fits me. Wears completely different than a 300T. I fixed the date after taking the pic 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Love how sub 300 fits me. Wears completely different than a 300T. I fixed the date after taking the pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In fact, having owned the 300, 300T and 1500 models, I consider that the 300 is apart from the 2 others, regarding the case/bezel/crystal shape, the weight and how it sits on the wrist. 
People always compare the 300 with the 300T... But in fact the 300T is (very) much more closer to the 1500 than it is from the 300. 
Well anyway you have a nice pair of Doxas with some great dial colors


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Woke up this morning and had those Statesboro Blues


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

SUB 600T Dirk Pitt today


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## gliebig (May 16, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## cesarh (Apr 3, 2007)

JIFB said:


> I love that one. What about the dial lume? Do you find it intersting or practical. And how does it lume after some hours in the dark?


LUCKILY I did not buy it for the Lume, its a nice novelty but not the best implementation. Other than that I really like it.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

On a chilly Sunday morning in Pennsylvania.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yard work is done, and time to switch to the Shark.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

els4 said:


> View attachment 16953612
> 
> On a chilly Sunday morning in Pennsylvania.


Love that combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Love that combo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you Duck. Very comfortable too.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

A rare Sub 300 carbon with Searambler dial. I find that this combo is intersting: it's a mix of classicism and modernity.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Riding on an Erika's MN today


----------



## oystertrader (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Teeuu said:


> Riding on an Erika's MN today
> View attachment 16956144





Teeuu said:


> Riding on an Erika's MN today
> View attachment 16956144


That is a perfect combo.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello guys from Greece, Athens!! 
With my new sharkhunter!! 
I love it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## oystertrader (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy weekend guys!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Happy Sunday folks. Celebrating 2 months with this beauty. I can’t take my eyes off it.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Stay thirsty my friends


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Rocking it on the current 300t white rubber strap - brings my old 1000t to a new vibe


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

bobs.divers said:


> Rocking it on the current 300t white rubber strap - brings my old 1000t to a new vibe
> 
> View attachment 16971175
> 
> ...


I like it a lot. My wife did almost the same combo a couple of weeks ago with a white/beige Tropic from Wolbrook on its 300 Sharki. And the Doxa rubber is a very well-made piece, although a little bit (hem) pricey.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome back home


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Doxa-carbon-alligator


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Trying out a Bund strap. I like it a lot.


----------



## pandahatch (3 mo ago)

This thread is making it clear that i need one in my collection...


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Baltimore (Dec 14, 2017)

Bing bang boom


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

I like to match and blend for Autumn...


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Sub 300t Aquamarine


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

New-to-me T.Graph on brown Tropic.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T.Graph on a baseball glove strap Mott Straps (@solar g-shocker on wus)


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jkh5000 (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

twintop said:


> View attachment 17012506


…… and their best album as well.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..AWARE
























just a NOBODY today*


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

I finally added a Pro to my small collection of DOXA’s. It’s very nice indeed, and a great color for autumn.


----------



## Baltimore (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## gliebig (May 16, 2011)

twintop said:


> View attachment 16995341





deepsea03 said:


> T.Graph on a baseball glove strap Mott Straps (@solar g-shocker on wus)


Great looking straps. May I ask where they are from?


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 17028134


Awesome photo as always!!!


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

New shoes for the new Pro.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T.Graph


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SeikoBaritone (Apr 12, 2017)

SUB300 Searambler 50th on my wrist during some dives in Key Largo yesterday. Checking out a little Nurse Shark in the background


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 17034470





bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 17034470


If Doxa ever do that combo again, I’m in. Beautiful.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

This has been posted before but it's what I'm wearing again today so here ya go...


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving 🦃🍁🍽 everyone!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

This one arrived today, a 50th anniversary Sub300T Sharkhunter


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

twintop said:


> This one arrived today, a 50th anniversary Sub300T Sharkhunter
> 
> View attachment 17055623


Now you're gonna be hooked with the tonneau case ! Congrats for this one


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

> Now you're gonna be hooked with the tonneau case ! Congrats for this one


Thanks so much...I'm really happy with this one ;-)


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

watching the world cup, vamos Ecuador 🇪🇨!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nothing like T-shirts and almost 80’s in December in the south


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T 50th Ann


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Doxa 300T 50th Ann
> 
> View attachment 17081602


Are the end links the only difference between the 50th Anniversary edition and the 300T sharkhunter version currently on sale by Doxa?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

NS1 said:


> Are the end links the only difference between the 50th Anniversary edition and the 300T sharkhunter version currently on sale by Doxa?


The BOR bracelet I have here is a Yobokies and not a Doxa thats why it looks different. The 50th Anniversary case is a 1200T case without the HEV on it.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

WatchDialOrange said:


> The BOR bracelet I have here is a Yobokies and not a Doxa thats why it looks different. The 50th Anniversary case is a 1200T case without the HEV on it.


Got it. Thank you.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

blue NUMA


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

I’m on a bund thing at the moment…….


----------



## Nomateus (3 mo ago)

My first Doxa, just purchased today! SUB 200, Sharkhunter version, absolutely beautiful, BOR bracelet, domed crystal. I will sell my Oris Aquis now, I prefer the Doxa 100%.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Nomateus said:


> My first Doxa, just purchased today! SUB 200, Sharkhunter version, absolutely beautiful, BOR bracelet, domed crystal. I will sell my Oris Aquis now, I prefer the Doxa 100%.
> 
> View attachment 17085022
> View attachment 17085021


Congrats! I find the Sub 200 to be elegant and beautiful.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 17085164


Love everything about this one.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Love everything about this one.


Thank you! Indeed the blue and white simplicity make it a looker!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 17090788


I have the same watch, I get compliments on it all the time.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

valerian839 said:


> I have the same watch, I get compliments on it all the time.


I know it's a matter of taste etc etc, but to me the Divingstar is the star in the 200-series lineup.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

And for me it's a unique watch (Sub 200) won in the Doxa photo contest, I had all the colors to choose from, but yellow is so happy 🙃I like everything about it, if it had a better luma it would be extra


----------



## John-E-Mac (Jun 30, 2021)

deepsea03 said:


>


Hmmm, glass and watches. My favorite combo.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

John-E-Mac said:


> Hmmm, glass and watches. My favorite combo.


Thank you


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

A grey and rainy day outside seems like a good day to stay inside and work a puzzle


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Aquamarine SUB 300T


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

Doxa Sub 200 Searambler. I’m smitten by this thing.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I was gonna put this 1200T for sale this weekend but wearing it on the tropic today has made me rethink it.  so cool.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## ProfessorPJ (6 mo ago)

My first Doxa, so I had to go professional…








Ordering from WoS was seamless and the caseback bulge isn’t bad at all to my surprise. It wears pretty similar to my wife’s Milgauss. Lume is pretty good, too.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Me and Dirk Pitt heading out for a coffee.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Old photo but it's what I'm wearing today so here ya go:


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

A 2005 SUB 600T Mr. Pitt for the last day of the year!

HAVE A HAPPY AND HEALTHY 2023 EVERYONE!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## watch.vana (9 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Uhrmehl (9 d ago)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Falling in love with my 300T again. So, Doxa isn't only for Summer then...


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

after a small hiatus, she’s back on the wrist again 😁








2007 Doxa sub 600t t-graph chronograph


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Doxa sub 1000t Sharkhunter whiteShark COSC


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

new week - reload, recalibrate and reengage


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------

